# "Not Worth its own thread" Thread



## CanserDYI

Another forum I frequent has a thread like this and I find it nice. Mods, if this exists and my search is awful, please just delete. 

Anything you'd like to mention here that you don't find worth its own thread, but just want to mention or ask?

I was wondering if anyone else puts their guitars backwards in their wall hanger so you can see the back? I flip flop all the time just to enjoy different angles of my guitars and my wife thinks its weird, and I've heard someone else refer to it as "guitar timeout".


----------



## Crungy

I've never thought about doing that! 

And there was a topic I was thinking of yesterday and now totally forget what it was. It's going here asap lol


----------



## jaxadam

Every post I make can go in here.


----------



## bostjan

Hmm. Me neither - never thought of that.

Once, during an outdoor gig during one of the colder spring months, my fingers were freezing. When I got home, I cut the fingertips off of some work gloves, and stitched the holes, so they wouldn't unravel. Next time I had a cold outdoor gig, they came in handy. ...and I've never needed them since.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

This could easily become the new "unpopular opinions" thread.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

i miss the unpopular opinion thread and arguing about food in it.
detroit style pizza >>>>all other styles


----------



## DestroyMankind

Detroit style pizza for the win! I used to think Chicago deep dish was the best..until I went up to Michigan and got some Detroit style pizza. So much better.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I've never found a favorite as long as the flavors and toppings are what I like. I feel like it starts with the dough and the sauce. With fresh ingredients... prepared, constructed, cooked by someone that knows and cares about what they're doing... that's a good pizza... Chicago, Sicilian, NY, Detroit... I'll take em all.


----------



## odibrom

... nothing beats Tofu Power...


----------



## Seabeast2000

Ever have frozen pizza baked too hot so you have to remove it early and the interior is moist dough but the outside is blackened but you're effin hungry so down the gullet it goes? Little Caesars is worse but every other pizza is better.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

olives belong in a martini, not on a fucking pizza


----------



## DestroyMankind

Let's talk about what's really important...pineapple on pizza. Who's for it and who's against it? I'm definitely for it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DestroyMankind said:


> Let's talk about what's really important...pineapple on pizza. Who's for it and who's against it? I'm definitely for it.


100% for it. Pineapple's acidity helps cut through the richness of pizza.


----------



## Demiurge

The problem is when cold, wet pineapple is slopped onto a hot pizza, leaving pools of juice and congealed cheese underneath. Gotta be hot (but not overdone) because it can taste really good if done right... regardless of how it sounds on paper.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Demiurge said:


> The problem is when cold, wet pineapple is slopped onto a hot pizza, leaving pools of juice and congealed cheese underneath. Gotta be hot (but not overdone) because it can taste really good if done right... regardless of how it sounds on paper.


That's why I always grill pineapple before putting it on a pizza. It really mitigates the water cooking out on the pizza. Plus it tastes better imo


----------



## CanserDYI

Pineapples on pizza is thebomb.com


----------



## Crungy

Oh man I'll have to try grilling it, I'm all for pineapple on pizza. 

There's not much for pizza toppings I don't like, olives included. One of my favorite non-traditional combinations is pepperoni/mushroom/pineapple.... It was a fuck up on an order but it was pretty good.


----------



## NickS

Pepperoni, pineapple and jalapeno. Especially if you're stuck with having to order Pizza Hut or the like, that combo is good even from those guys....


----------



## Crungy

How about this.... Pepperoni on top of the cheese or below?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Crungy said:


> How about this.... Pepperoni on top of the cheese or below?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Crungy said:


> How about this.... Pepperoni on top of the cheese or below?


Holy shit! This isn't even debatable. On top.. always on top... just like my wife. How else are you gonna get that pepperoni all crispity and crunchety? Pepperoni under the cheese is a cry for help and should be considered a criminal offense at the very least.


----------



## jaxadam

My almost 7 year old will eat pizza with ONLY MUSHROOMS. That’s it, no nothing except mushrooms.


----------



## LordCashew

jaxadam said:


> My almost 7 year old will eat pizza with ONLY MUSHROOMS. That’s it, no nothing except mushrooms.


No cheese? No sauce?

...No crust?


----------



## jaxadam

LordIronSpatula said:


> No cheese? No sauce?
> 
> ...No crust?



Shit if I know….


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> How about this.... Pepperoni on top of the cheese or below?


on top. Then it crisps up.


NickS said:


> Pepperoni, pineapple and jalapeno. Especially if you're stuck with having to order Pizza Hut or the like, that combo is good even from those guys....


That was my go to combo back in college. so good.


----------



## Seabeast2000

What is the deal with Pittsburgh style? It's a thing right?


----------



## Crungy

I'm more of a fan under the cheese (on thin crust) because it cooks fine and won't get over
done. I fucking hate super crispy pepperoni.

That said I wouldn't turn down a pie with it on top.


----------



## MFB

Everyone knows the best pizza is a none pizza with left beef


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I came outside today and my cat was in the middle of the yard just standing on his hind legs like a fucking meerkat or a little tiny grizzly bear. 



odibrom said:


> ... nothing beats Tofu Power...



soybois ahoy !


----------



## Hollowway

This is an awesome idea for a thread. I've had so many that were just questions, but didn't want to hijack someone else's thread. Now I can hijack this one! But I have no questions yet. :/


----------



## odibrom

wheresthefbomb said:


> I came outside today and my cat was in the middle of the yard just standing on his hind legs like a fucking meerkat or a little tiny grizzly bear.
> 
> 
> 
> soybois ahoy !


There are more of us around here... just waiting to say "Hi!"


----------



## spudmunkey

These sort of "random thought" threads often turn into little chat rooms, and can end up thousands of pages long. Can be fun. 

I think we all can agree, though, that the pinacle pizza style is Altoona, PA style.


----------



## sleewell

Can you tune a 7 w a 27" scale to drop E and still have decent string tension?


----------



## narad

Can we merge all other threads into this one?


----------



## CanserDYI

sleewell said:


> Can you tune a 7 w a 27" scale to drop E and still have decent string tension?


I do it with a 27" scale 8 string so yeah, it's perfectly doable.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

sleewell said:


> Can you tune a 7 w a 27" scale to drop E and still have decent string tension?


 
My answer to every "can I tune to drop fart" question: Bongripper tunes Les Pauls to F, anything is possible.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

what's the most braindead drum plugin? i hate having to manually punch in drums on the rare occasion i try to make a mix.


----------



## Rosal76

Actor Bruce Willis was in a movie called Blind date which was released in 1987. There is a scene in which actor, John Larroquette (from Night court) is looking out the window of his office. In the far background, you can see a skyscraper under construction. It's a little hard to see but the top floors don't have the window panes installed yet. That skyscraper is Fox Plaza located in Los Angeles, California. The next year in 1988, Bruce Willis will fight terrorists in that same building which will be the stand in location for the Nakatomi Plaza in the Die Hard movie.

Scene in Blind date where John Larroquette looks at the unfinished Fox Plaza building which will be in Die Hard.




Other useless trivia. In the movie, Takagi tells Bruce Willis that some of the floors are still under construction. That was actually true as the building was still under construction when they filmed the movie. Most apparent when Bruce kills the first terrorist (Tony), on the floor they were on.


----------



## Crungy

KnightBrolaire said:


> what's the most braindead drum plugin? i hate having to manually punch in drums on the rare occasion i try to make a mix.


Though I program all of my drums with Modern and Massive, they do have midi groove packs you can load in and edit if you want. 

I assume EZdrummer works on the same premise but have no experience with it.


----------



## Seabeast2000

One time I had noticed that the S-3 Viking and the A-10 Thunderbolt had a VERY SIMILAR engine noise signature. Almost a sci-fi drone sound. Sure enough, same engines. In the 2 occasions I was able to drop this knowledge bomb on an interested audience, I was no better off.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> what's the most braindead drum plugin? i hate having to manually punch in drums on the rare occasion i try to make a mix.


Several solutions to this problem:

1. Get a midi controller (keyboard) and learn which keys trigger which drums, then, punch the basic rhythm in by hand, punch some fills in by hand, punch some variations in by hand, and copy/paste.
2. Get an e-drum kit and do the same on it.
3. Get a real drum kit, mic it up, and do the same on it.
4. Hire a real drummer to record drums.
5. Hire a fake drummer to program the drums for you,
6. Go insane and do the following:
a. Write a program object that imports audio from wav files
b. Write a program module that parses audio into pulses to obtain a bpm for a clip (or you could just tell it the bpm) and either identifies the 1 of each measure or allows the user to tell it where the 1 of each measure is
c. Write a machine learning algorithm that examines your previous drum programs or whatever you can feed it, along with time signatures and bpm, and identifies the patterns to make AI patterns
d. Do the same for fills, or just hand-code in some fills. Then add a function or subroutine that adds fills based off of either a timer or audio cues.
e. Write a program that takes all of those modules and runs them, such that you can input audio and some basic information, and output a midi file.
f. Debug the program, unless it miraculously works the first time hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaahah
g. Add in a squawking parrot because why the fuck not?
7. I think cakewalk at least used to have some sort of library of drum rhythms that seemed to kind of work on their own


----------



## bostjan

Also, having grown up in Detroit, and moved around quite a bit, I don't know if many places that do "Detroit style" really nail it, but they seem to get the general gist of it.

It's not _really_ Detroit-style pizza, to me, unless it's so salty that you end up waking up to piss at least twice over night. 

What even is the classic exemplar of Detroit style pizza? Buddy's? I've had it two, maybe three, times in my life. It was too expensive. My family couldn't afford a $40 pizza in the 80's. We usually got Jet's, as, I think, most Detroiters did. Even big chains, like Hungry Howie's, offer different off-menu options to make a pizza more-or-less Detroit style, only in Detroit. If I went to Hungry Howie's in Indiana, and ask them to make me a pizza with extra cheddar and the sauce on top, they tell me to go take a long walk off a short pier. The same chain in Detroit won't bat an eye at such a request, typically.

Indianapolis, southern Illinois, and even St. Louis seem to have a different general pizza style at local restaurants with cracker-thin crust and it's a round pizza cut into a grid. In my little rinky-dink town in VT, they opened up a Dominos a few years ago, and I noted that their thin crust pizzas were made that way by default. I wonder if that's just the new* thing (*new since the late oughties).

Pineapple on pizza, IDK, if it's done with the right amount of thought and experience, it can be good, but if you just throw canned pineapple on a pizza and bake it as usual, I think the end result is just bad. But there are tons of bad pizzas in the USA. You know them when you see them. Soggy canned mushrooms. Bland crust with a non-descript texture. Bitter sauce. Fake cheese. Once you weed out all of those places, and only have pizzerias that care about the quality of their product, a New York style or Chicago style or Detroit style or even just a general American-style pizza can be equally good. The chain restaurants usually seem like they just focus on making one component good, and then the rest of the components often suffer. For example, Papa Johns takes care with their toping quality, but their crust is boring and their sauce is gross. I feel bad for anyone traveling to the USA who wants to enjoy American pizza and somehow winds up at a Pizza Hut or a Noble Romans or whatever. At least Little Caesar's knows their pizza isn't great and you can buy a large pizza there for the price of a gallon of gasoline.

Do other cities have their own distinct pizza styles?

I guess Baltimore does lean into the seafood pizza thing. Boston seems to do the pizzas without any tomato sauce. What else? Is there some sort of southwestern town that does green sauce? Is there an Atlanta-style pizza made of hot sauce and peaches? Phoenix-style where you just leave a tube of frozen croissants under a block of cheese in your hot car until baked to perfection? Is there such a thing as a Canadian pizza (probably a pop tart with catsup on it)? I need to know.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Lake Superior is so cold that dead bodies don't decay in it (and subsequently don't bloat/float to the surface). Gordon Lightfoot references this in The Edmund Fitzgerald when he says " Lake Superior it's said, doesn't give up her dead".


----------



## odibrom

bostjan said:


> Several solutions to this problem:
> 
> 1. Get a midi controller (keyboard) and learn which keys trigger which drums, then, punch the basic rhythm in by hand, punch some fills in by hand, punch some variations in by hand, and copy/paste.
> 2. Get an e-drum kit and do the same on it.
> 3. Get a real drum kit, mic it up, and do the same on it.
> 4. Hire a real drummer to record drums.
> 5. Hire a fake drummer to program the drums for you,
> 6. Go insane and do the following:
> a. Write a program object that imports audio from wav files
> b. Write a program module that parses audio into pulses to obtain a bpm for a clip (or you could just tell it the bpm) and either identifies the 1 of each measure or allows the user to tell it where the 1 of each measure is
> c. Write a machine learning algorithm that examines your previous drum programs or whatever you can feed it, along with time signatures and bpm, and identifies the patterns to make AI patterns
> d. Do the same for fills, or just hand-code in some fills. Then add a function or subroutine that adds fills based off of either a timer or audio cues.
> e. Write a program that takes all of those modules and runs them, such that you can input audio and some basic information, and output a midi file.
> f. Debug the program, unless it miraculously works the first time hahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaahah
> g. Add in a squawking parrot because why the fuck not?
> 7. I think cakewalk at least used to have some sort of library of drum rhythms that seemed to kind of work on their own



... so you speak by personal experience, right?


----------



## bostjan

odibrom said:


> ... so you speak by personal experience, right?


Haha, well, mostly. I've actually never bought an e-kit nor hired a drum programmer. I have yet to find any of these that actually work easier than manually entering in the drum patterns, though. The easier the process is supposed to be, usually the more unintended work there ends up being to get it to work as desired. IME, hiring an outside person is the most unpredictable, though. It seems like the price-to-quality of the output is what mathematicians might call non-injective and non-surjective. In other words, you never know what you are going to get.


----------



## TedEH

bostjan said:


> Several solutions to this problem:


I'd add to the list:
If you just hate programming drums but find yourself having to do it very often, then create yourself a small library of common loopable beats you'd actually use and just recycle them as needed. Count this as a "scratch" version to work on until you get to a polish stage of the work and either track real drums or update the midi with better fills + transitions etc.


----------



## sleewell

we used to go to buddys quite a bit growing up. i am from the other side of the state but we have family in st clair shores. their salad was great too, with the salami and ham. but the pizza was the best. way better than chicago style imo.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> In my little rinky-dink town in VT, they opened up a Dominos a few years ago, and I noted that their thin crust pizzas were made that way by default. I wonder if that's just the new* thing (*new since the late oughties).



I work at a small chain in Northwest Ohio called Vito's (I think?) and we didn't do this by default, but it was requested very often.

They were really good for a chain. The place I worked was immaculately clean. They paid as much as the other local restaurants, and the work was a lot easier. I spent most of my time standing around bullshitting with stoned highschoolers. Also my "manager" was a highschooler, he would never tell me shit. It wasn't like I was mean or anything, but he was obviously uncomfortable telling someone 10 years older than him what to do. I found it very funny. Fortunately for him, I didn't require very much direction.


----------



## bostjan

sleewell said:


> we used to go to buddys quite a bit growing up. i am from the other side of the state but we have family in st clair shores. their salad was great too, with the salami and ham. but the pizza was the best. way better than chicago style imo.


East Siiiide!

My best bud wound up in St. Clair Shores. I like that town - it's definitely more upscale than most of the East Side, but not nearly as snooty as the Grosse Pointes. I have no idea what's left from when I stomped around that area, but there was a pizza place called "Papa Nero's" that made a pretty good Detroit-style pizza back in the 90's. IIRC, it was somewhere around 12 or 13 mile on Harper. When I was a teenager, I used to wear a weighted vest (40 lbs) and jog there and pick up a small pizza, then eat it and walk back to my parent's house. We weren't super close to there, so I'm sure tons of people saw the skinny kid running in what looked like a giant turtle shell to eat a nasty greasy pizza, and, hopefully, laughed about it.

Is Buscemi's still in business? They used to make pretty good sandwiches and weird pizzas with sesame seeds and shit on them. There was one not far from where I went to school, so the kids would always go there to get junk food and/or cigarettes, and sometimes beer, since the people who worked there never carded anyone. I thought it was just a one-off place, but once I started driving, I noticed that they were all over in the 'burbs - Warren, Roseville, St. Clair Shores, Fraser, East Detroit Pointe...


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> I work at a small chain in Northwest Ohio called Vito's (I think?) and we didn't do this by default, but it was requested very often.
> 
> They were really good for a chain. The place I worked was immaculately clean. They paid as much as the other local restaurants, and the work was a lot easier. I spent most of my time standing around bullshitting with stoned highschoolers. Also my "manager" was a highschooler, he would never tell me shit. It wasn't like I was mean or anything, but he was obviously uncomfortable telling someone 10 years older than him what to do. I found it very funny. Fortunately for him, I didn't require very much direction.


Vito's is probably our best pizza chain(its only Toledo Area, so not really a chain.). My uncle built/set up most of their buildings.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I got a boner one time when I was petting my cat.


----------



## CanserDYI

High Plains Drifter said:


> I got a boner one time when I was petting my cat.


This finally explains whats happening in your Avatar!


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> Lake Superior is so cold that dead bodies don't decay in it (and subsequently don't bloat/float to the surface). Gordon Lightfoot references this in The Edmund Fitzgerald when he says " Lake Superior it's said, doesn't give up her dead".



Its pretty effin cold. Swimming was best for the inland lakes where you at least had 6-10 feet of thermocline on top but you'd feel that COLD with your feet while with just head sticking out. I do remember spending hours in the big lake though so its not superhuman apparently.


----------



## TedEH

Speaking of cats:
A couple days ago, I'm just at home minding my business and heard meowing outside my door. I look out into the hallways and there's just a cat chilling outside my door. Knocked on the neighbours door, no answer. Had no idea how he got there or what to do with it, but let him hang around for a couple hours before the neighbour woke up and came looking for him.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Its pretty effin cold. Swimming was best for the inland lakes where you at least had 6-10 feet of thermocline on top but you'd feel that COLD with your feet while with just head sticking out. I do remember spending hours in the big lake though so its not superhuman apparently.


Yeah, I know. My grandparents live right on the lake, and I spent basically every summer swimming and kayaking/fishing on Lake Superior. It's basically miserable to swim in even in the shallows until about mid-July. Conversely I used to live in southwestern MI, and you could swim in Lake Michigan starting around mid may if you wanted to.


----------



## CanserDYI

Anyone got any gift ideas for a woman around 30? My wife has basically everything she wants in terms of her hobbies, I've bought her all her hobby/spa stuff over the years, got foot scrubbing machines, got calligraphy sets, brushes, leather bound sketchbooks etc. I want something kind of weird but cool this year.


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> Anyone got any gift ideas for a woman around 30? My wife has basically everything she wants in terms of her hobbies, I've bought her all her hobby/spa stuff over the years, got foot scrubbing machines, got calligraphy sets, brushes, leather bound sketchbooks etc. I want something kind of weird but cool this year.



... how about some jewelry... doesn't have to be pricy... I seldom offer some rings to my other half, sometimes some necklaces or ear rings/pieces... Svarosvky is a kind of _accessible _brand with enough weirdness to choose from and also classic looks...


----------



## Hollowway

CanserDYI said:


> Anyone got any gift ideas for a woman around 30? My wife has basically everything she wants in terms of her hobbies, I've bought her all her hobby/spa stuff over the years, got foot scrubbing machines, got calligraphy sets, brushes, leather bound sketchbooks etc. I want something kind of weird but cool this year.


It’s small and inexpensive, but I got my wife one of those “love books” where you enter online how you met, facts about her, etc, into this page by page book, and each page is an illustrated picture you can choose. You can make the characters look like you, etc. Super cool for not a huge amount of money. I’ll see if I can find it and link it here, if you want to check it out.

Edit: found it! (Not that I’m a master detective, lol. The URL is pretty obvious.) https://lovebookonline.com/


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> Anyone got any gift ideas for a woman around 30? My wife has basically everything she wants in terms of her hobbies, I've bought her all her hobby/spa stuff over the years, got foot scrubbing machines, got calligraphy sets, brushes, leather bound sketchbooks etc. I want something kind of weird but cool this year.



Find a talented local(ish) artist and buy something cool and unique from them, assuming you're confident in your ability to gauge her aesthetic tastes.

One of the coolest gifts I ever received was a 1959 "Enyclopedia of Witchcraft and Demonology" on my 30th. I never knew such a thing existed nor that I wanted it, my friend saw it and knew it was for me. So also leave yourself open to inspiration. Go check out some antique stores and stuff.


----------



## CanserDYI

So I have a pretty budget camera security system, for some reason the harddrive just stopped recording and just comes up in error, I open it up to clean contacts and just make sure everything is okay, and I find some sort of component on the board that has a 2032 little coin style battery...i've had this thing for years and never changed the battery, anyone know what thats for??


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> So I have a pretty budget camera security system, for some reason the harddrive just stopped recording and just comes up in error, I open it up to clean contacts and just make sure everything is okay, and I find some sort of component on the board that has a 2032 little coin style battery...i've had this thing for years and never changed the battery, anyone know what thats for??



Usually power to save bios settings.


----------



## Crungy

Eufy makes a decent wireless security setup. Super easy to use, not too expensive either.


----------



## Crungy

Wasn't sure where to post this. It may rustle some jimmies.


----------



## TedEH

Jimmies need not be rustled if he's right though.


----------



## MFB

BOTW has weapon durability, therefore, it is false


----------



## Crungy

I haven't played BOTW, but I'm pretty sure I'd prefer it. Never cared a whole lot for OoT.


----------



## bostjan

I can accept that as a valid opinion.

I think both games have their flaws but are otherwise genius. Personally, I prefer OoT, because it came out before I was too old to sit and play a game for more than a few minutes.


----------



## CanserDYI

I absolutely adored BoTW and Ocarina*, but BOTW is a better game...



*Both later in life if this matters, meaning I didn't play Ocarina when I was a kid.


----------



## TedEH

I didn't play OoT properly until I was an adult, so I'm sure that's a factor. But I DID play Majora's Mask as a kid and that game will be burned into my soul until I die. MM + BotW are both top tier for me for different reasons. OoT just doesn't hit the same. Good game, just doesn't hit the same.


----------



## Crungy

I'm in the older category that feels that way about Link to the Past. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> i miss the unpopular opinion thread and arguing about food in it.
> detroit style pizza >>>>all other styles


I flip back and forth between neapolitan and pseudo-Detroit (sauce under the cheese, otherwise the same). They're totally different and totally awesome.

Edit: oh right youre in MN. I'm talking about Jets and Punch. Or the versions of the two that I make myself.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> olives belong in a martini, not on a fucking pizza


Lemon twist beats olive for me almost every time. 

Almost. Sometimes I just want that savory kick. 

But olives on pizza is delicious. Olives, mushrooms, and garlic. Perfection.


----------



## TedEH

The only place olives belong is in the trash, let alone on a pizza.


----------



## odibrom

TedEH said:


> The only place olives belong is in the trash, let alone on a pizza.


Blasphemy!... Olives are the vegetable gold! Olive oil is the BEST...


----------



## tedtan

TedEH said:


> The only place olives belong is in the trash, let alone on a pizza.


I must concur; olives are fucking distigusting.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I like all of the vegetables on my pizza, and also all of the things that we call vegetables even though they might be fruits or something else. 

Artichoke hearts, mushrooms, zucchine, are top tier toppings but they need to be in the context of a proper vegetable medley ie spinach, tomatoes, onions, peppers, garlic, and yes, olives, of any and all varieties. I also appreciate less conventional toppings such as kale, eggplant, carrots, rutabaga, and various other root vegetables. 

Also anchovies are god-tier but most places just slap them on the pizza which is wrong, you gotta pat the grease off and break them up a little bit.


----------



## Seabeast2000

i'm ok with olives, except Kalamata. They are wrong and foul.


----------



## Crungy

Anyone ever make or eat "weird" pizzas? 

I used to make Thanksgiving pizza with leftovers. The other one I did a few times was ravioli pizza: alfredo sauce, chicken, mushrooms, cheese ravioli.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> Anyone ever make or eat "weird" pizzas?
> 
> I used to make Thanksgiving pizza with leftovers. The other one I did a few times was ravioli pizza: alfredo sauce, chicken, mushrooms, cheese ravioli.


 
I've volunteered at a local CSA farm helping lead tours of elementary school kids around the property and the attached wilderness. At the end of the tour, the kids all made pizzas with vegetables from the farm. They were just olive oil and fresh vegetables (kale, onions, and then mostly roots, rutabega, kohlrabi, carrot, etc) on fresh homemade dough, and they had a woodfired kiln right there they would cook them in. It was a really cool activity for the kids, and the pizzas were unconventional-looking but incredibly delicious every single time. That was where I learned that I basically like every single edible thing that grows from the earth on my pizza.

Thanksgiving pizza is scary but I would try it. Ravioli on pizza is way too much bread for me but it sounds delicious.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I flip back and forth between neapolitan and pseudo-Detroit (sauce under the cheese, otherwise the same). They're totally different and totally awesome.
> 
> Edit: oh right youre in MN. I'm talking about Jets and Punch. Or the versions of the two that I make myself.


I haven't been to Jets in like 10 years, I should give it another shot. Punch is decent. I like pizzeria Lola more tbh but I tend to make my own pizza more than anything. I usually slap the cheese on first and then do the racing stripes of sauce regardless of what style of pizza I make. Mixing 50/50 bread flour and AP flour at around 70% hydration gives a really nice crust ime.


----------



## Crungy

The Thanksgiving pizza is super mild depending on what you use. Mine used turkey, stuffing, sweet potatoes, mashed potato, a very small amount of corn and canned cranberry. I don't think I added anything else. I've made them with regular pizza sauce or gravy as the sauce, and always cheese on top. 

Another random but pizza related thought: I wonder if people don't like toppings under the cheese because of how it's cooked. I made pizzas in stone deck ovens at 525-550° and things absolutely get cooked properly under the cheese.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> I've volunteered at a local CSA farm helping lead tours of elementary school kids around the property and the attached wilderness. At the end of the tour, the kids all made pizzas with vegetables from the farm. They were just olive oil and fresh vegetables (kale, onions, and then mostly roots, rutabega, kohlrabi, carrot, etc) on fresh homemade dough, and they had a woodfired kiln right there they would cook them in. It was a really cool activity for the kids, and the pizzas were unconventional-looking but incredibly delicious every single time. That was where I learned that I basically like every single edible thing that grows from the earth on my pizza.
> 
> Thanksgiving pizza is scary but I would try it. Ravioli on pizza is way too much bread for me but it sounds delicious.


Rutabegas are not fit for pigs, let alone human consumption imo. Absolutely the worst root vegetable of all time, with turnips in second.


----------



## jaxadam

Anchovies


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> Anyone ever make or eat "weird" pizzas?
> 
> I used to make Thanksgiving pizza with leftovers. The other one I did a few times was ravioli pizza: alfredo sauce, chicken, mushrooms, cheese ravioli.


I've made them before. I don't typically go out of my way to do this, but sometimes I want pizza and I don't have the right ingredients in the house.



KnightBrolaire said:


> Rutabegas are not fit for pigs, let alone human consumption imo. Absolutely the worst root vegetable of all time, with turnips in second.


Isn't a rutabaga just a type of turnip?

As a fan of nearly every vegetable, I tend to agree, though. Turnips have this sort of "I would eat this if I was hungry, but I don't really enjoy it" quality.


----------



## Crungy

jaxadam said:


> Anchovies


Are you for or against?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> I've made them before. I don't typically go out of my way to do this, but sometimes I want pizza and I don't have the right ingredients in the house.
> 
> 
> Isn't a rutabaga just a type of turnip?
> 
> As a fan of nearly every vegetable, I tend to agree, though. Turnips have this sort of "I would eat this if I was hungry, but I don't really enjoy it" quality.


yeah technically it's just a turnip, but for some reason rutabagas taste even worse than other turnips I've had.  I'd rather starve than eat turnips again.


----------



## Crungy

Growing up on a farm, my dad and his brother would find rutabaga in the field and give them a 12 gauge funeral. 

I don't think they liked them very much.


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> I'm in the older category that feels that way about Link to the Past. One of my all time favorites.


My uncle got an NES when I was a kid. The first game I saw him play on it was the original Zelda. He wouldn't let me play it because he thought it'd be too hard for me. But I saved up and bought my own NES, and, for a while all I had was Super Mario/Duck Hunt/Track and Field. I begged my parents for Zelda for my birthday. They got me Zelda 2, which I thought must be better. I eventually got the first one. I loved both games. Kids my age, at the time, loved both games. Sometime after the 80's, Zelda 2 suddenly became the pariah of the franchise. I don't get why. It still had the open world, the puzzle elements, the punishing difficulty of the underworld/palace levels, tons of items to collect, etc.

I think I owned all of the mainstream home console Zelda games up to Majora's Mask. I never got the GameCube. In fact, I never really played Majora's Mask, more than a few minutes, since, by then, I was enrolled in 6 classes at the university _and_ working full time to try to pay for tuition and books for 6 classes.

Out of all of those classic Zelda games, I think I spent the most time on OoT, just because there was more stuff to do. But LttP was definitely the one I spent the most time just mucking about "Exploring" areas I had already finished, just because the game mechanics were so much fun.


----------



## jaxadam

Crungy said:


> Are you for or against?



4


----------



## TedEH

Gameplay aside - I think Link Between Worlds doesn't get enough credit for their music treatment. The core melodies are mostly recycled from previous games, but the arrangements, the samples used, etc. All great.


----------



## CanserDYI

My SNES obsession was Megaman. I played X1 and 2 more than I slept that few years I'm sure of it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> Rutabegas are not fit for pigs, let alone human consumption imo. Absolutely the worst root vegetable of all time, with turnips in second.



tune down, turnip, and doom out


----------



## Crungy

CanserDYI said:


> My SNES obsession was Megaman. I played X1 and 2 more than I slept that few years I'm sure of it.


I frickin loved X1 and 2. Speaking of, which SNES Megaman had the secret room where you could get/learn street fighter moves?

The Goog' says X2, I couldn't remember for the life of me.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I used to be SUPER into KISS when I was like 20. I kind of forgot about them for the last 10+ years but recently started listening to them again. Particularly the live albums.

I am realizing that I don't much care for Gene's songs (with a couple exceptions). For one, he's such an ass IRL. For two, his songs are like the embodiment of toxic masculinity. Often super cringey and hella problematic.

Paul's songs on the other hand are just a good time every time. What a flamboyant treasure of a singer.

Also, Peter Criss was a sloppy drummer and a sloppy singer, but God damn did he ever have character.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

bostjan said:


> My uncle got an NES when I was a kid. The first game I saw him play on it was the original Zelda. He wouldn't let me play it because he thought it'd be too hard for me. But I saved up and bought my own NES, and, for a while all I had was Super Mario/Duck Hunt/Track and Field. I begged my parents for Zelda for my birthday. They got me Zelda 2, which I thought must be better. I eventually got the first one. I loved both games. Kids my age, at the time, loved both games. Sometime after the 80's, Zelda 2 suddenly became the pariah of the franchise. I don't get why. It still had the open world, the puzzle elements, the punishing difficulty of the underworld/palace levels, tons of items to collect, etc.
> 
> I think I owned all of the mainstream home console Zelda games up to Majora's Mask. I never got the GameCube. In fact, I never really played Majora's Mask, more than a few minutes, since, by then, I was enrolled in 6 classes at the university _and_ working full time to try to pay for tuition and books for 6 classes.
> 
> Out of all of those classic Zelda games, I think I spent the most time on OoT, just because there was more stuff to do. But LttP was definitely the one I spent the most time just mucking about "Exploring" areas I had already finished, just because the game mechanics were so much fun.


I think James Rolfe had a good take on Zelda 2: it mostly gets shat on because it isn't like other Zelda games. But when it came out there was only one other Zelda game, so it's not like they were breaking from any grand tradition or anything. 

Then there's those weird CD Zelda games with the animated segments.


----------



## Mathemagician

CanserDYI said:


> My SNES obsession was Megaman. I played X1 and 2 more than I slept that few years I'm sure of it.



My excitement when I finally found a place to rent X3 knew no bounds. 



Crungy said:


> I frickin loved X1 and 2. Speaking of, which SNES Megaman had the secret room where you could get/learn street fighter moves?
> 
> The Goog' says X2, I couldn't remember for the life of me.



Both did. X1 had the hadoken, and X2 had the shoryuken. X3 instead had 4 separate 2nd upgrades for each armor piece and you were only allowed 1. Unless you found the gold armor which gave you access to all 4 second upgrades super late in the game.


----------



## Crungy

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I think James Rolfe had a good take on Zelda 2: it mostly gets shat on because it isn't like other Zelda games. But when it came out there was only one other Zelda game, so it's not like they were breaking from any grand tradition or anything.
> 
> Then there's those weird CD Zelda games with the animated segments.


Nintendo was good at shaking things up on sequels. Legend of Zelda to LoZ 2, Super Mario to Super Mario 2, Castlevania to Castlevania 2.... Not that everyone liked it, but they definitely didn't make the same game twice in some instances.


----------



## bostjan

Tie in to turnips and to NES sequels - Super Mario 2. Love it? Hate it? Never heard of it? Live in Japan and had a totally different version of it?

I lit at the time, but, looking back, it was probably the weakest in the series. I've still come back to play it a few times. It's probably the only mario game that I can beat without failing a ton of tries after a long span of not playing it.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

bostjan said:


> Tie in to turnips and to NES sequels - Super Mario 2. Love it? Hate it? Never heard of it? Live in Japan and had a totally different version of it?
> 
> I lit at the time, but, looking back, it was probably the weakest in the series. I've still come back to play it a few times. It's probably the only mario game that I can beat without failing a ton of tries after a long span of not playing it.


Do you mean US Mario 2 (doki doki panic) or Japan Mario 2 (Mario 1 "lost levels" in the US)?


----------



## bostjan

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Do you mean US Mario 2 (doki doki panic) or Japan Mario 2 (Mario 1 "lost levels" in the US)?


Yes.

The US version is the easy one. I've never beat the Japanese version of Super Mario 2 on a real console, but it's a pretty cool game, if you like Super Mario and want it mixed up a little.

There's also Super Mario Special (originally for ZX Spectrum) with sidesteppers and fighterflies from the original original Mario Brothers (not Super) game, as well as some weird power ups and stuff. It's a funky game and I wish Nintendo would re-release it with normal side-scrolling instead of the annoying make-it-to-the-end-of-the-screen-and-then-the-next-screen-has-to-load mechanic. But, it'll never happen, because, oddly, Hudson developed the game instead of Nintendo.

If you want a good laugh, check out "Super Mario Frustration." It's SMB1, but heavily modified until it's pretty nearly impossible. Long before the days of Mario Maker.


----------



## Crungy

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Do you mean US Mario 2 (doki doki panic) or Japan Mario 2 (Mario 1 "lost levels" in the US)?


I was talking strictly US releases, but yes what was originally Doki Doki Panic used for Mario 2. Aside from the upped difficulty of Japanese Mario 2, that would have been essentially the same as the first. 

Castelvania 2 and LoZ 2 added different elements and had some to drastic differences in appearance.


----------



## Crungy

bostjan said:


> If you want a good laugh, check out "Super Mario Frustration." It's SMB1, but heavily modified until it's pretty nearly impossible. Long before the days of Mario Maker.


I hadn't played that one but remembered finding rom hacks of SMB1. Weed Mario, Punk Mario, Nude Mario as well as other inappropriate hacks.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

How frickin rad was super Mario 3 tho?


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> I hadn't played that one but remembered finding rom hacks of SMB1. Weed Mario, Punk Mario, Nude Mario as well as other inappropriate hacks.


Yeah, I remember those, and some that had non-mario characters in SMB1, too, like Super Link Bros. I wonder if Nintendo quashed all of those.



LiveOVErdrive said:


> How frickin rad was super Mario 3 tho?


The only NES game to have a 100 minute long commercial that kids were happy to pay to see, that actually deserved it. I think that game might have used just about every trick possible on an original NES to make it work. Plus, it basically started the entire idea of game franchises. I guess Sega had Alex Kid already, but only one of those games was modestly successful, if I recall correctly. Mario 3 basically flipped the bird to mario 2, and made the perfect version of mario 1. The enemies and style of gameplay in it are the basis for so many mario games since. I mean, Super Mario World is much more like Super Mario 3 "2" than it is like it's own new thing. Same nonlinear level board, same koopling boss battles, many of the same enemies return, the powerups basically look different but do the same thing. The only totally new thing that stands out to me is Yoshi.


----------



## Crungy

They nailed it with that one! 3 was awesome but Super Mario World has a place in my heart forever.... Easily my favorite Mario title.


----------



## dr_game0ver

Still no "Terrible looking guitar cable" thread?


----------



## CanserDYI

dr_game0ver said:


> Still no "Terrible looking guitar cable" thread?


Nah man we gotta hit awful looking picks and strings first.


----------



## STRHelvete

Just got finished watching "Her Name Was Christa". Essentially a romance/necrophilia movie involving a guy and a hooker. It was surprisingly good. It's on Amazon Prime if ya have it. If you like fucked up movies then check it out.


----------



## Crungy

What about ugly pedals? Or did I miss that somehow


----------



## CanserDYI

Crungy said:


> What about ugly pedals? Or did I miss that somehow


I feel like ugly pedals are ironically loved in the guitar community. "Woah bro it's a bare aluminum casing and looks like he used old tv knobs and his mom's label maker!"


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> I feel like ugly pedals are ironically loved in the guitar community. "Woah bro it's a bare aluminum casing and looks like he used old tv knobs and his mom's label maker!"



Or how many well loved pedals have featured spraypainted, or even sharpied designs on production models. Looking at you Fuzzwar, Longsword. 

Also Fuzzrocious deserves special mention for the "kid painted enclosure" option.


----------



## Crungy

These variations come to mind as maybe the ugliest/goofiest pedals, and they also check the gross and funny boxes.


----------



## Seabeast2000




----------



## CanserDYI

I fuckin love Look Mum no Computer, he's straight out of a movie I swear.


----------



## FancyFish

Would there be a problem with having a guitar with a floyd nut but a regular trem? There's a pretty good deal for a warmoth neck on reverb, but the only problem is that it has a floyd nut.


----------



## odibrom

FancyFish said:


> Would there be a problem with having a guitar with a floyd nut but a regular trem? There's a pretty good deal for a warmoth neck on reverb, but the only problem is that it has a floyd nut.


Why would that be a problem? Lots of people with locked floyds with their nuts without pads...


----------



## FancyFish

odibrom said:


> Why would that be a problem? Lots of people with locked floyds with their nuts without pads...


just mostly wondering if there could potentially be any weird tuning issues.


----------



## odibrom

FancyFish said:


> just mostly wondering if there could potentially be any weird tuning issues.



... and is it over now? the wondering about this? Personally, I see no reason why not...


----------



## Crungy

Just saw this on Craigslist and uh.... I don't know. 






ATTORNEY -( not controlled by the Bar ) - wanted - by owner - sale


**** Courageous & Honest Attorney **** For Redress For Exposing High Level Government Corruption (Whistle-Blower) Minnesota family with three children has been retaliated against by State of...



minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## TedEH

I love everything about this sentence.


----------



## Crungy

TedEH said:


> View attachment 107528
> 
> I love everything about this sentence.


That sentence also makes me think of this


----------



## NickS

^Love that scene. Do you know they're on like season 15 or something now?


----------



## Crungy

The most recent season was pretty decent, the stint in Ireland was pretty great. Especially when Dee and Dennis are trying to rent a castle lol


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Today marks four years that I've been married to my truly amazing wife. Dunno why I'm posting this here as opposed to the happy thread but maybe cause I just feel more fortunate than giddy-happy. That's just not me. But yeah... been with her nine years and we married May 11th 2018. Never thought I'd be where I'm at currently... lotta good and lotta bad throughout my slow-motion crash & burn life. Just... I dunno. She coulda done so much better... I guess that's why this isn't in the happy thread. Anyway... yeah.


----------



## narad

bostjan said:


> Yeah, I remember those, and some that had non-mario characters in SMB1, too, like Super Link Bros. I wonder if Nintendo quashed all of those.
> 
> 
> The only NES game to have a 100 minute long commercial that kids were happy to pay to see, that actually deserved it. I think that game might have used just about every trick possible on an original NES to make it work. Plus, it basically started the entire idea of game franchises. I guess Sega had Alex Kid already, but only one of those games was modestly successful, if I recall correctly. Mario 3 basically flipped the bird to mario 2, and made the perfect version of mario 1. The enemies and style of gameplay in it are the basis for so many mario games since. I mean, Super Mario World is much more like Super Mario 3 "2" than it is like it's own new thing. Same nonlinear level board, same koopling boss battles, many of the same enemies return, the powerups basically look different but do the same thing. The only totally new thing that stands out to me is Yoshi.



IIRC, they shared largely the same development period, despite one being a de facto sequel to the other.



High Plains Drifter said:


> Today marks four years that I've been married to my truly amazing wife. Dunno why I'm posting this here as opposed to the happy thread but maybe cause I just feel more fortunate than giddy-happy. That's just not me. But yeah... been with her nine years and we married May 11th 2018. Never thought I'd be where I'm at currently... lotta good and lotta bad throughout my slow-motion crash & burn life. Just... I dunno. She coulda done so much better... I guess that's why this isn't in the happy thread. Anyway... yeah.



Trying to steal my thunder? May 11th is "Narad Sucks Day", the day that, in 2004, me and some friends from college visited another college friend for some pay-per-view wrestling match. That friend had one of those clocks that beats a LED wand back and forth to spell out the time in the air, and can be programmed to write anything. During the whole broadcast one guy was quietly fiddling with it, before turning to me at the end of the broadcast to show the clock flashing "Narad Sucks" in the air. But he didn't realize he had also programmed it to recur annually, so we got an email a year later from my friend with a pic showing the clock flashing it again, and then that's been our annual day to start an email chain and see what we're up to. The tradition has outlived the clock itself by like ten years at this point.


----------



## TedEH

In the absence of a "why are you so tired" thread to go along with the sad and mad threads, I'm just very glad it's Friday finally. While already stressed about job things, I ended up having to take someone to the ER twice this week 'cause they've been vomiting uncontrollably since Sunday. I don't mind helping, but I lost a day of work, and a significant amount of sleep, and I'm just very ready for the week to be over.


----------



## Crungy

Oh shit... Sounds like a wild night of going to bed early is in order. Probably what I'm doing despite having a good week!


----------



## TedEH

I'd like to, but that's not likely tonight. Got some errands that need doing today, including delivering some gravol to the recovering/sick friend, but also is my dad's birthday, so that'll be a short visit. There's also a bunch of social work stuff I could have attended, but I'm going to bail on that. Sleeping in tomorrow on the other hand.....


----------



## Seabeast2000

Every time I leave home for a few days I wish I had an electrical guitar on hand.


----------



## TedEH

There are two user accounts here that start with "Rev" and I was, as the kids say, "today years old", when it registered to me that they aren't the same account.


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> Every time I leave home for a few days I wish I had an electrical guitar on hand.


Get a travel guitar? A couple years ago, I bought an Anygig. It was fairly cheap. I ended up making a couple of my own even smaller travel guitars as headless. My littlest one easily fits in an overhead bag - it nearly fits in a coat pocket, but the tradeoff is that it's tuned drop C an octave up.


----------



## CanserDYI

My kid just started messaging me this week, it's so awesome. He's 6 and is finally getting a grasp on reading and communicating and it's so awesome. I've got him messaging all my friends and family.


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> My kid just started messaging me this week, it's so awesome. He's 6 and is finally getting a grasp on reading and communicating and it's so awesome. I've got him messaging all my friends and family.



What app are you using? I was just looking into this last night.


----------



## CanserDYI

jaxadam said:


> What app are you using? I was just looking into this last night.


Messenger lite, we just set up a suuuuper heavily guarded Facebook account that he can't access the browser on.


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> Get a travel guitar? A couple years ago, I bought an Anygig. It was fairly cheap. I ended up making a couple of my own even smaller travel guitars as headless. My littlest one easily fits in an overhead bag - it nearly fits in a coat pocket, but the tradeoff is that it's tuned drop C an octave up.


Hmm, what do you bring for amplification? Headphone fx device?


----------



## Seabeast2000

I was talking to a buddy and came to realize why I've been so hot and cold on RHCP over the decades. 

Lots of solid songs but so many of the radio airplay hits are Kiedis baby talk, that's why. The baby talk vocals. Ugh. That and unstrong non-Frusciante writing.


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> Hmm, what do you bring for amplification? Headphone fx device?


I'm a pretty straightforward guy, so a regular cheapo headphone amp works for me. I got the amazon off-brand version of the vox metal amplug.



Seabeast2000 said:


> I was talking to a buddy and came to realize why I've been so hot and cold on RHCP over the decades.
> 
> Lots of solid songs but so many of the radio airplay hits are Kiedis baby talk, that's why. The baby talk vocals. Ugh. That and unstrong non-Frusciante writing.


I know I'll get some flack over this, but I saw RHCP live shortly after Frusciante rejoined and he was a disaster on stage - guitar was awfully out of tune, he was off in lala land the entire show unengaged with the audience, and he was often playing the wrong chords and it sounded absolutely horrible. I think "Under the Bridge" was a good song, but everything else they have done has either been low effort or relied too much on Flea. I think Smith is a good drummer, but I think it's weird when people idolize him as this drumming genius or whatever, like they sometimes do. Even Flea, as good as he is, doesn't hold a candle to guys like Victor Wooten in terms of technical stuff and I'm not sure his songwriting skills are better than average.

You can take any of their biggest hits of the 2000's or 2010's and break down the lyrics and song structure and they provide only disappointment in my eyes. Lyrics are generally weak and low effort, the grooves are pretty basic for a band that's supposedly steeped in funk, the song structures are really predictable, and the riffs range between hyper-generic and kindof cool. Most of the guitar solos just seem lazy to me. Overall, it just seems lazy and low effort and I don't get it. But hey, when they take it up a notch and actually play some early 90's style funkrock, at least the music is fun, right?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> I was talking to a buddy and came to realize why I've been so hot and cold on RHCP over the decades.
> 
> Lots of solid songs but so many of the radio airplay hits are Kiedis baby talk, that's why. The baby talk vocals. Ugh. That and unstrong non-Frusciante writing.



Listening to Frusciante's solo stuff made me realize his playing was 95% of what I enjoyed about RHCP. He hasn't put out anything amazing in a while but To Record Only Water.... is an incredible album, far beyond anything RHCP ever did in my book, and his work with The Mars Volta is jaw dropping stuff. He's also a much better singer than Kiedis.


----------



## Crungy

I wish RHCP would accept that One Hot Minute was their best album. Reading about the recording process and working with Dave Navarro sounds like it wasn't a good fit but what they ended up with was awesome.


----------



## Crungy

Sorry if that should be in the hot take thread lol


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Did the SSO typeface get bigger?

Anyway... 

 Baby's First Metal Fork


----------



## Crungy

Fuck that fork, holy shit lmao


----------



## odibrom

... I thought it to be a torture weapon... that's a prop only, right?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Crungy said:


> Fuck that fork, holy shit lmao


After finding this infant safety utensil in my yard a long time ago, I intended to just throw it out. But I kept having this "vision" that such a thing could really be taken to a whole new level of efficiency with a bit of modification. So I held on to it for a few years, considering that maybe some day I'd be bored and in need of a unique project, enough to give it a little flair. Last week I found it in a box of old weird crap and figured that since I needed a break from the typical home-renovation/ landscape/ repair projects, that I'd mess around with it. 

I'm pretty happy with the result and man, the sales-pitch writes itself! 

*> Revolutionary Engagement Barbs-* Are you tired of traditional utensils slipping out of baby's mouth and spilling food all over the floor? Not any more! Baby's First Metal Fork reduces that risk by securely latching onto inside of baby's cheek and assuring that the fork only comes out when good and god-damn ready. 

*> Precision Morsel Targeting Tines-* Ever seen how blunt most baby forks are? Well with safety in mind, Baby's First Metal Fork utilizes precision ground razor sharp tines to pierce even the most unruly plated peas and carrots... minimizing the risk of veggies becoming lethal projectiles... rocketing off the plate and taking out baby's eye. Rest easy, mom & dad! 

*> Honed Serrated Edges-* When baby needs a little assistance managing that porterhouse steak or stuffed jalapeno, parents can simply let Baby's First Metal Fork do all the work! Sharp serrations allow your bundle of joy to cut each piece as large or as small as they want. Say bye-bye to this tedious parental chore and say hello to your toddler's independence! 

*> Innovative Slow Chew Technology-* If your little one has a habit of inhaling food down their gullet, Baby's First Metal Fork will reduce that dangerous tendency by reminding them that eating can be a painful experience if not done properly, slowly, and above all else... very very carefully. A utensil that can teach manners AND self-control? You betcha! 

*> 2-n-1 Eat & Defend Design-* If your baby is used to the trauma of having its food stolen, Baby's First Metal Fork greatly diminishes that risk by doubling as an instant weapon to fend off hungry would-be thieves. Opportunistic pets? Malnourished siblings? Better think twice cause baby ain't fuckin' around now!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

odibrom said:


> ... I thought it to be a torture weapon... that's a prop only, right?


It really just depends on how ambitious baby is feeling!


----------



## MFB

I think HPD just invented a fork for those who missed those pesky first trimester abortions


----------



## wheresthefbomb

My cat had a vet appointment today, his toe got damaged a little over a week ago and has become infected. He got antibiotics and antinausea to help him keep his food down. I was very worried about him but doc was not worried which made me feel a lot better. He is home and doing fine, but on the way home I hit a duck with my car and killed it. There were two ducks, I'm pretty sure I killed somebody's summer love. Circle of life I guess, but I was and I am really sad about it.


----------



## bostjan

wheresthefbomb said:


> My cat had a vet appointment today, his toe got damaged a little over a week ago and has become infected. He got antibiotics and antinausea to help him keep his food down. I was very worried about him but doc was not worried which made me feel a lot better. He is home and doing fine, but on the way home I hit a duck with my car and killed it. There were two ducks, I'm pretty sure I killed somebody's summer love. Circle of life I guess, but I was and I am really sad about it.


Would some dark humour help?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> Would some dark humour help?




I did, in fact, duck.


----------



## Heretick

I was looking at pickups today and it hit me how stupid/funny the word "Seymourized" is


----------



## MFB

Turns out my old coworker on my team also gave his notice, only took a month and a half of me being gone. 

We were on if not the most loaded team, then the second for sure, and it's an impossible role for only one junior designer and a senior engineer; trying to cover both the in construction design jobs PLUS the on-going construction admin work, you end up so bogged down that you do 10 hr days every day minimum. 

I feel bad for my old boss, he went from having an absolute buffoon before me, then had me who was bending over backwards because I wanted to do a good job, then my coworker came in and it looked like things were getting better. Now the rug has been pulled out from under him as both of will have left within two months.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

High Plains Drifter said:


> After finding this infant safety utensil in my yard a long time ago, I intended to just throw it out. But I kept having this "vision" that such a thing could really be taken to a whole new level of efficiency with a bit of modification. So I held on to it for a few years, considering that maybe some day I'd be bored and in need of a unique project, enough to give it a little flair. Last week I found it in a box of old weird crap and figured that since I needed a break from the typical home-renovation/ landscape/ repair projects, that I'd mess around with it.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the result and man, the sales-pitch writes itself!
> 
> *> Revolutionary Engagement Barbs-* Are you tired of traditional utensils slipping out of baby's mouth and spilling food all over the floor? Not any more! Baby's First Metal Fork reduces that risk by securely latching onto inside of baby's cheek and assuring that the fork only comes out when good and god-damn ready.
> 
> *> Precision Morsel Targeting Tines-* Ever seen how blunt most baby forks are? Well with safety in mind, Baby's First Metal Fork utilizes precision ground razor sharp tines to pierce even the most unruly plated peas and carrots... minimizing the risk of veggies becoming lethal projectiles... rocketing off the plate and taking out baby's eye. Rest easy, mom & dad!
> 
> *> Honed Serrated Edges-* When baby needs a little assistance managing that porterhouse steak or stuffed jalapeno, parents can simply let Baby's First Metal Fork do all the work! Sharp serrations allow your bundle of joy to cut each piece as large or as small as they want. Say bye-bye to this tedious parental chore and say hello to your toddler's independence!
> 
> *> Innovative Slow Chew Technology-* If your little one has a habit of inhaling food down their gullet, Baby's First Metal Fork will reduce that dangerous tendency by reminding them that eating can be a painful experience if not done properly, slowly, and above all else... very very carefully. A utensil that can teach manners AND self-control? You betcha!
> 
> *> 2-n-1 Eat & Defend Design-* If your baby is used to the trauma of having its food stolen, Baby's First Metal Fork greatly diminishes that risk by doubling as an instant weapon to fend off hungry would-be thieves. Opportunistic pets? Malnourished siblings? Better think twice cause baby ain't fuckin' around now!


 
For your diagnostic reference, this post was _*absolutely*_ worth its own thread.


----------



## Crungy

Mind = spaghetti


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> Mind = spaghetti


Morgan Freeman: "We don't all look alike. We're all black and famous but we don't all look alike. You're busted. I'm the other guy. The other one; 'More people GO with VISA.' I'm that guy. There's more than one black guy doing a commercial. I'm the 'More people GO with VISA' black guy, Hendrix is the guitar black guy. Sam Jackson is other credit card black guy. You only hear my voice though, so you probably won't confuse me with Sam Jackson."


----------



## Crungy

Now my mind is just marinara


----------



## wheresthefbomb

The Mandela Effect is Fake News.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm gonna work on Marty Robbins' El Paso today and see if I can crank through it on time.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies

I have actually recorded & produced a rap song  Seems to have turned out okay, hyped to show it to my friends!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

High Plains Drifter said:


> Did the SSO typeface get bigger?
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Baby's First Metal Fork


"wanna know how I got these scars?"


----------



## /wrists

does anyone like camaros


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

evade said:


> does anyone like camaros


I think they're pretty neat.


----------



## Seabeast2000

evade said:


> does anyone like camaros


Depends on year.


----------



## Crungy

I would agree with that. I'm not crazy about the new ones but they're alright.


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> Depends on year.


Gen 2 was the best... peaked around '79, IMO. Totally subjective, though. Just saw a newer camaro this morning. They still look cool as ever, but I'm not sure about the quality. It seems like they have a lot of electrical problems like most GM products have for the past decade or more.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> I would agree with that. I'm not crazy about the new ones but they're alright.





bostjan said:


> Gen 2 was the best... peaked around '79, IMO. Totally subjective, though. Just saw a newer camaro this morning. They still look cool as ever, but I'm not sure about the quality. It seems like they have a lot of electrical problems like most GM products have for the past decade or more.


I don't know my years exactly but, no 80s, 90s or 00s. 60s, 70s and whenever the latest gen came out are all good.

If I were to own one though it would be the current gen (the reboot). My inner old man wants modern safety since mostly everyone else has it. I mean a '77 H.O. 455 CID is undeniably awesome but I'll take the engineered drive trains and multitudes of safety upgrades in the rebooted generation.


----------



## Crungy

I remember thinking as a kid car manufacturers should make the classic cars with modern amenities and safety features where they can. Have it look like the classic but with (hopefully) higher reliability.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> I remember thinking as a kid car manufacturers should make the classic cars with modern amenities and safety features where they can. Have it look like the classic but with (hopefully) higher reliability.



Exactly!


----------



## Crungy

Not a Camaro, but I'd take one of these modernized if it looked like this.


----------



## spudmunkey

There are companies that specialize in "old" cars with modern drivetrains, suspensions and tires, and sometimes even upgraded interior tech, air conditioning, etc.

Singer is the first one I've heard of, and they do Porsche 911s. Some glorious stuff...but these end up costing, like, 2x or more than a new one...

The Eagle Speedster is another one, based on the Jaguar E-Type.


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> I don't know my years exactly but, no 80s, 90s or 00s. 60s, 70s and whenever the latest gen came out are all good.
> 
> If I were to own one though it would be the current gen (the reboot). My inner old man wants modern safety since mostly everyone else has it. I mean a '77 H.O. 455 CID is undeniably awesome but I'll take the engineered drive trains and multitudes of safety upgrades in the rebooted generation.


Better get one this year if you're going new, because the word on the street is that they are being discontinued model year 2024.

My dad had a bunch of Camaros over the years. He kept his '79 the longest. He had bought a brand new one in the early-mid 90's, and only had it a few months before he had to invoke the lemon law and return it to the dealer. Probably just bad luck, though. A guy in my high school graduating class had a '78 that he abused pretty hard and it never had major problems. My coworker has a newer one that has been in the shop at least a half dozen times with electrical problems. A buddy of mine has had similar issues with his 2016 (maybe 2015?) model, but I don't know exact details.


----------



## Seabeast2000

spudmunkey said:


> There are companies that specialize in "old" cars with modern drivetrains, suspensions and tires, and sometimes even upgraded interior tech, air conditioning, etc.
> 
> Singer is the first one I've heard of, and they do Porsche 911s. Some glorious stuff...but these end up costing, like, 2x or more than a new one...
> 
> Then there's cars like the Eagle Speedster which look like a classic E-Type, but every piece is basically re-made.


Yeah I thought first of Kount's Kustoms.


----------



## CanserDYI

Some Camaros are cool, but ALL Camaro owners are D bags. It's just the truth.


----------



## Seabeast2000

CanserDYI said:


> Some Camaros are cool, but ALL Camaro owners are D bags. It's just the truth.



Just IROC drivers man.


----------



## LordCashew

Seabeast2000 said:


> Just IROC drivers man.


Invariably blasting FFDP.


----------



## Crungy

Ewww and I could see that.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> Ewww and I could see that.




I don't know, on the rare occasion I see an 80s Trans Am on the road it just really comes across as try-hard. Who wants those?


----------



## Crungy

If you're not driving this colourway and rocking a Burt Reynolds mustache, ya fucked up.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I saw a random, like '73, Stingray a few years ago in a parking lot outside of a small restaurant in Tucson. So awesome and I forgot the FULL SIZE wheels and tires they slapped on those babies stock.


----------



## Crungy

My old boss had a 75 I think, bright orange and yeah they had some big old tires on it for such a small car.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I kind of want a 67 Shelby Cobra body kit to slap an electric motor in. I also keep joking with my mechanic buddy about butchering a corolla and make it into a lifted 4x4 offroad version.


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> I kind of want a 67 Shelby Cobra body kit to slap an electric motor in. I also keep joking with my mechanic buddy about butchering a corolla and make it into a lifted 4x4 offroad version.



It'd be a like a worse version of this, and I want to hate this more than I do but it looks like a big go-kart


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> It'd be a like a worse version of this, and I want to hate this more than I do but it looks like a big go-kart


more like this:


----------



## MFB

Dear God, what a horrible day to have eyes. I should have assumed someone had done it but I didn't want to believe they did.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Dear God, what a horrible day to have eyes. I should have assumed someone had done it but I didn't want to believe they did.


just wait til you see the yeeyee prius:


----------



## Seabeast2000

I have always dug the car to 4x4 stuff. 

Here is a Yamaha Vmax dual sport, would not ride.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> just wait til you see the yeeyee prius:
> 
> View attachment 108132



is that the exhaust pipe and pan I see balancing between the wheels' axis? WTF is that in the back, a radiator/cooler? I'm sure this one won't see the dirt any time soon...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I dream of a 70s corvette with modern AWD and a minor lift kit. I don't know why. It's a super dumb idea.


----------



## bostjan

Also, this exists:


----------



## Crungy

I feel that is comparable to this car


----------



## /wrists

so apparently the camaro question was worth its own thread 

im a real fan of the rear on the 09-13 models and the current 22 models


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> I feel that is comparable to this car
> 
> View attachment 108152


I love that the comment is from a worm and the car looks like an apple.






What are your thoughts on hood scoops? Are they cool? Tacky? Only viable if they are way over the top?






Maybe get the giant hood scoop and place it atop the pea car, so it looks like one of The Snorks (off-brand, aquatic smurfs)


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

bostjan said:


> I love that the comment is from a worm and the car looks like an apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on hood scoops? Are they cool? Tacky? Only viable if they are way over the top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe get the giant hood scoop and place it atop the pea car, so it looks like one of The Snorks (off-brand, aquatic smurfs)


In my dream, my raised corvette also has a big supercharger popping out the hood.


----------



## Seabeast2000

is this a scoop?


----------



## Seabeast2000

SHSATFNTP


----------



## Crungy

Seabeast2000 said:


> is this a scoop?
> 
> View attachment 108161


 I Googled "terrible 70's corvette" and that was the first image lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

Crungy said:


> I Googled "terrible 70's corvette" and that was the first image lol



I Googled "Corvette Summer Car" and seem to remember a weird asymmetric scoop but IDK.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 108162
> 
> 
> SHSATFNTP



goes 7x as fast

suck it nerds


----------



## Bodes

Someone who lives near me (I guess) drives around in a absolutely terrible looking/sounding Hyundai Excel. I need to take a photo of it one day, but I only see it while driving.
Insanely huge rear spoiler, body kit, exhaust, bonnet scoop, etc. I get a good laugh out of it every time.


----------



## odibrom

Oh boy, this sequence of posts is just great, thank you guys, you made me laugh a lot, I was needing it.


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 108162
> 
> 
> SHSATFNTP



These are just laid over the car's hood, probably just for the fun / sillyness of the picture (like that overseen pic of mic'ing a head instead of a cab). Maybe the one in the middle is installed, but the others are not.


----------



## Crungy

I'd say they're akin to Speed Holes (makes your car go faster)


----------



## Crungy

Just thought everyone should know


----------



## LordCashew

Seabeast2000 said:


> is this a scoop?
> 
> View attachment 108161



I think someone really just wanted to drive a sturgeon.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> I'd say they're akin to Speed Holes (makes your car go faster)



This really works, but only if you take your car's truss rod cover off first.


----------



## NeglectedField

Anyone else here have gastroenteritis and how long did it fuck you up for? As in, not the shitting/vomiting stuff but the long term? I lost nearly half a stone in the space of 3 days last week and I'm all rather depleted and weakened from it.


----------



## odibrom

NeglectedField said:


> Anyone else here have gastroenteritis and how long did it fuck you up for? As in, not the shitting/vomiting stuff but the long term? I lost nearly half a stone in the space of 3 days last week and I'm all rather depleted and weakened from it.



Yeah, I can last that much. Do eat your vegies soup to get yourself hydrated.


----------



## CanserDYI

My kids have been obsessed with the Disney movie "Turning Red" and have consequently got the themesong stuck in my head to a degree that I'd rather not discuss further. 

Help me.


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> My kids have been obsessed with the Disney movie "Turning Red" and have consequently got the themesong stuck in my head to a degree that I'd rather not discuss further.
> 
> Help me.



Put on other movies, like "The Toy Story", "A Bug's Life", "Ant Z", "Cars", "Kung Fu Panda", "Wall-E" (this one is grand and has super nice music), "Ratatui", "How to train your dragon"... just to name a few.


----------



## CanserDYI

Anyone have experience/luck with OnePlus phones? About to buy a couple refurbished ones and want to know people's experiences .


----------



## Crungy

No direct experience though one of my crew members has one, not sure on the specific model. I'll ask her what she thinks of it. 

Those are available at Walmart correct? I'd think the return policy is decent if you didn't like them.


----------



## Crungy

Saw this on YouTube, hope people aren't trying this


----------



## Seabeast2000

97 + octane? what is that some kind of 90s tuned factory turbo?


----------



## Crungy

My first thought was Saab but it also looks like a minivan. Was there a weird Saab turbo minivan?


----------



## bostjan

The clickbait companies don't want you to know this one weird trick (#22 will shock you)!


...


I don't know how these people get away with this garbage. Is coca cola paying them to use those thumbnails? Life in the 21st century is so incredibly bizarre.


----------



## Crungy

What a time to be alive right? 

As much as I hate seeing those click bait titles with the "one weird trick" line I kind of love the absurdity of it. 

The Coke in the gas tank pic I saw this morning kind of pissed me off since that would likely be the end of your car. Then again, if someone did that without doing a simple Google search probably deserves to save gas from a ruining their engine.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the one that still irritates me is when people think you can magically convert a gas combustion engine to a hydrogen one just by buying a fuel line attachment.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Not saying that people doing dumb things warrants their property getting destroyed but I'm sorry, I have just about zero sympathy for someone that dumps a water-based liquid into their gas-tank because of a picture that they saw online. At the least, you're certainly begging for big problems with such a lack of common sense.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> the one that still irritates me is when people think you can magically convert a gas combustion engine to a hydrogen one just by buying a fuel line attachment.


LOL

Reminds me of the Electro-Boom guy: "electric guitar ... is just a combination of guitar and electricity." Then he wirenuts an AC line cord to his strings and plugs it into an outlet and nearly kills himself.



So, a hydrogen car is just a car full of hydrogen, rite?

It sounds so silly and dumb, but if people didn't fall for this, they wouldn't mass produce the conversions kits that are just wires and a plastic tube.


----------



## dr_game0ver

odibrom said:


> Put on other movies, like "The Toy Story", "A Bug's Life", "Ant Z", "Cars", "Kung Fu Panda", "Wall-E" (this one is grand and has super nice music), "Ratatui", "How to train your dragon"... just to name a few.


As a French peson, this is a déclaration of war. Which we will be loosing but still...


----------



## Crungy

High Plains Drifter said:


> Not saying that people doing dumb things warrants their property getting destroyed but I'm sorry, I have just about zero sympathy for someone that dumps a water-based liquid into their gas-tank because of a picture that they saw online. At the least, you're certainly begging for big problems with such a lack of common sense.


Jesus... I had not seen that one.


----------



## Crungy

@bostjan I fucking love that video, what a legend lol


----------



## MFB

dr_game0ver said:


> As a French peson, this is a déclaration of war. Which we will be loosing but still...



Just wait until you see the sequel!


----------



## bostjan

MFB said:


> Just wait until you see the sequel!


From the producers who brought you hits like "Little Panda Fighter," "What's UP," and "The Little Cars." 

Missed opportunity to name the production company "SchemeJerks Animations."






French is probably the second most difficult language for spelling, at least for non-native speakers, although Danish could give it a run for its money. No way I could spell Ratatouille without looking it up. It's easy enough to say it - rat-a-tu-y. For that matter, what's with double letters? It's supposed to indicate a shorter vowel sound, but it doesn't really work. Just look at words in this paragraph. Probably. Why isn't it "probbably?" - the first "o" isn't long. Or "second." Why isn't is "seckond?" Money. Why isn't it "monney?" Otherwise, I would guess it should be pronounced moan-ee. It's like the rule only works half the time. If I play the bass, why is it spelled like the fish, when it sounds exactly the same as "base?" Then why don't we have an Ass of Spades?! I hate it. Maybe I should write a new phonetic spelling manual and send it to Cardona. Maybe people in the USA would behave less insane if they could free up brain space used for memorizing how to spell every individual word? 



Crungy said:


> @bostjan I fucking love that video, what a legend lol



That guy had tons of entertaining and informative videos. I'm not sure if you've already seen them, but in case anyone else is interested in learning about electricity and sometimes other things, check out ElectroBoom. I really liked his tutorial on how to repair a tyre, because I don't know how many times I've made some of the same mistakes he makes:


----------



## Crungy

I'll check it out, I don't recall if I've seen any of his other videos.


----------



## CanserDYI

A little late but I had a Saab once.

It constantly left me on the side of the road saab-ing.


----------



## Crungy

It's never too late tell us your Saab story


----------



## odibrom

dr_game0ver said:


> As a French peson, this is a déclaration of war. Which we will be loosing but still...


My appologies, it was not my intention... wrong spelling, my bad...


----------



## Seabeast2000

bostjan said:


> The clickbait companies don't want you to know this one weird trick (#22 will shock you)!
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I don't know how these people get away with this garbage. Is coca cola paying them to use those thumbnails? Life in the 21st century is so incredibly bizarre.



Well, let's say its $5 a gallon of gas to keep it even. We can round up to 4 1L bottles, what does a bottle of Coke Zero cost? What does a new engine cost? I think the answer is clear, Coke Zero sikkrit is real.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

CanserDYI said:


> My kids have been obsessed with the Disney movie "Turning Red" and have consequently got the themesong stuck in my head to a degree that I'd rather not discuss further.
> 
> Help me.


They really nailed the y2k boy band sound.


----------



## CanserDYI

So out of sheer necessity today for recording ideas purpose I had to throw a . 052 on my 7 string for my low A1. I don't even know why I did it instead of going out and getting another set of strings, but I was lazy and said fuck it. 

Uh. I loved it. Might lighten up the entire set now, I usually use a .052 for my E2 sixth string and a .068 for my low A lol. I never used to be able to do light gauges but I've been playing a lot of 8 string lately with lighter gauges than I want and I guess I just got used to it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> That guy had tons of entertaining and informative videos. I'm not sure if you've already seen them, but in case anyone else is interested in learning about electricity and sometimes other things, check out ElectroBoom. I really liked his tutorial on how to repair a tyre, because I don't know how many times I've made some of the same mistakes he makes:




I've never seen any of this before, that was so relatable hahaha. I too have made most of those mistakes.


----------



## CanserDYI

CanserDYI said:


> So out of sheer necessity today for recording ideas purpose I had to throw a . 052 on my 7 string for my low A1. I don't even know why I did it instead of going out and getting another set of strings, but I was lazy and said fuck it.
> 
> Uh. I loved it. Might lighten up the entire set now, I usually use a .052 for my E2 sixth string and a .068 for my low A lol. I never used to be able to do light gauges but I've been playing a lot of 8 string lately with lighter gauges than I want and I guess I just got used to it.


Went out and got myself a set of 56 46 36 26 16 11 9 set and tuned it to drop A and I'm baffled. I went down fucking what 10 or 12 string sizes and probably hitting like 13 pounds of tension and it works fine. I'm loving the bright ass tone too, don't have to use so much presence in my patches.


----------



## Crungy

Have you tried Ernie Ball Cobalts? I love the regular set (neon yellow packaging) for drop A and G.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Whatever sick fuck at Arby's decided to use ranch in lieu of tzatziki for their gyros needs to be drawn and quartered.


----------



## spudmunkey

Of all of the things on Arby's menu, the Gyro would be 2nd from the bottom of the list (only because I don't like fish).


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> Whatever sick fuck at Arby's decided to use ranch in lieu of tzatziki for their gyros needs to be drawn and quartered.


Ranch?!

Hang on, lemme research this...

...I can't believe anyone would put ranch on a gyro... ...that's just...

...loading...

OMG! It's worse than that: https://assets.ctfassets.net/o19mhv...be574d/Arbys_Menu_Items_Ingredients_JUN22.pdf

"Gyro meat" WTF is that? If it's lamb, say "lamb," if it's beef, say "beef." WTF animal does "Gyro meat" come from? It's like Arby's corporate doesn't even know...

"Gyro sauce?" No mention of tzatziki sauce in the ingredients... "Gyro seasoning?" They won't even call the bread "pita." Would they even call that item "food?!"

I figured whatever Arby's would call a gyro would be sacrilegious, but there is no word for that thing...

Maybe this is backlash from the litigation around "greek yoghurt" not being at all authentic, so Arby's is trying to dance around inevitable claims of inauthenticity by being generic. However, if they weren't so generic in the first place, maybe the ultimate effect of this wouldn't get me worked up.

EDIT:

I know it explains what these things are, if you scroll down far enough, but if the ingredients list requires you to look up subroutines specific only to that one item, you are doing ingredient lists wrong, and, more importantly, doing the ingredients themselves wrong (for example, look at what they put in the "gyro meat," if you dare...).


----------



## Seabeast2000

The EU only allows Gyro Meat to be farmed in specific hilly regions of Greece. All others are subject to fines and imprisonment.


----------



## Crungy

Does anyone remember the atrocity that Arby's made that was a roast beef sandwich but had lettuce/tomato/other fixings and some kind "hamburger" seasoning on it? That shit was disgusting. I'd gladly eat one of their gyros over that and a lot of other fast food.


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> The EU only allows Gyro Meat to be farmed in specific hilly regions of Greece. All others are subject to fines and imprisonment.






Crungy said:


> Does anyone remember the atrocity that Arby's made that was a roast beef sandwich but had lettuce/tomato/other fixings and some kind "hamburger" seasoning on it? That shit was disgusting. I'd gladly eat one of their gyros over that and a lot of other fast food.


Good point. Didn't Subway's chicken patties get DNA tested and show that there were actually a bunch of ingredients other than chicken, to boost the protein content? Also, wasn't there a study that showed that Starbucks was mixing artificial strawberry flavouring with ground up beetles to make the mixture look like the colouration and texture of strawberry? IIRC, some vegans were quite upset that their favourite coffee drinks were full of bug meat, and the rest of the world just kind of shrugged it off, as if to say "Well, you ordered a product from a gigantic chain, did you expect it not to be bugs?"


----------



## Crungy

I figured the chicken was mostly made of apple cores and Chinese newspapers.


----------



## Crungy

I was reviewing a technical drawing and saw someone's typo, so naturally I had to make it a meme


----------



## MFB

Crungy said:


> I figured the chicken was mostly made of apple cores and Chinese newspapers.



Powersauce, the only bar with applesaucity!


----------



## tedtan

Meh, when, on rare occasion I go to Arby’s, which is once every year or three, my go to is the French Dip & Swiss. It’s not the best French dip you’ll ever have by any means, but its edible.


----------



## bostjan

What I learned today: Arby's has the meats (especially gyro meats, slow-roasted in a plastic bag), but Hooters has the qualitity meats!


----------



## Kaura

Since I bought a new guitar today, I was wondering how do you guys feel about purchasing a display model compared to a fresh one that's still sitting in the box it left the factory in? Personally I guess it's a double edged sword. With display models you know exactly what you're getting but usually there's some minor wear and dirt. With "factory new" guitars you don't know what you're getting but at least no one else has touched the guitar.

Also, do you tend to ask for a discount for display models for the sake of being display models? I asked for an offer for the guitar I got today and I only got 9€ off the price.


----------



## bostjan

I'm just going to play it and get it dirty anyway. If it's still in good shape, I don't care, but I will spend a little extra time making sure it's not missing an important part or has any damage. It also depends where it was on display.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I am #7 in the queue on hold and am going to eat this damn salt water taffy. Real edgelord hours.


----------



## bostjan

Seabeast2000 said:


> I am #7 in the queue on hold and am going to eat this damn salt water taffy. Real edgelord hours.


Funny you should mention that. I spent 37-38 minutes on hold today as #1 in the queue. Either I called during lunchtime wherever the call center was or whoever called before me was trying to dismantle a nuclear weapon.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

bostjan said:


> What I learned today: Arby's has the meats (especially gyro meats, slow-roasted in a plastic bag), but Hooters has the qualitity meats!


I hate hooters. I used to be in a coed volleyball league and our league bar was this great star wars-themed dive with cheap drinks and good music. It was awesome. They then changed it to the local hooters. The food was expensive, the drinks were even more expensive (even with the league sponsorship discounts), and the whole "family friendly strip club" vibe just made everyone uncomfortable. We went back to the star wars bar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I hate hooters. I used to be in a coed volleyball league and our league bar was this great star wars-themed dive with cheap drinks and good music. It was awesome. They then changed it to the local hooters. The food was expensive, the drinks were even more expensive (even with the league sponsorship discounts), and the whole "family friendly strip club" vibe just made everyone uncomfortable. We went back to the star wars bar.


I only ever went to hooters because i could get free food on veterans day. Still not worth it lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LiveOVErdrive said:


> the whole "family friendly strip club" vibe just made everyone uncomfortable.



I have a hard time understanding how this wouldn't make _anyone_ uncomfortable.


----------



## LordCashew

wheresthefbomb said:


> I have a hard time understanding how this wouldn't make _anyone_ uncomfortable.


When I worked construction, one of my co-workers surprised me by complaining about his qualms about our manager getting us lunch at Hooters. When I told him I was surprised such an establishment was offensive to him, he responded that it wasn't offensive per se but we should just go to a strip club if we wanted to look at girls. Obviously that didn't happen.


----------



## bostjan

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I hate hooters. I used to be in a coed volleyball league and our league bar was this great star wars-themed dive with cheap drinks and good music. It was awesome. They then changed it to the local hooters. The food was expensive, the drinks were even more expensive (even with the league sponsorship discounts), and the whole "family friendly strip club" vibe just made everyone uncomfortable. We went back to the star wars bar.


Yeah, that wasn't the brest joke I've made. I only brought them up becup I wanted to tie into the earlier "qualitity" joke. I wasn't trying to be an insensitive boob. Sorry I brought back bad mammories for you.


----------



## jaxadam

KnightBrolaire said:


> I only ever went to hooters because i could get free food on veterans day. Still not worth it lol



I don’t know man the 3 mile island wings are pretty good.


----------



## Crungy

bostjan said:


> Yeah, that wasn't the brest joke I've made. I only brought them up becup I wanted to tie into the earlier "qualitity" joke. I wasn't trying to be an insensitive boob. Sorry I brought back bad mammories for you.


I thought it was titillating


----------



## KnightBrolaire

jaxadam said:


> I don’t know man the 3 mile island wings are pretty good.


if i want wings i'll make em at home or go to buffalo wild wings. Hooters has mediocre wings imo


----------



## MFB

KnightBrolaire said:


> if i want wings i'll make em at home or go to buffalo wild wings. Hooters has mediocre wings imo



Hooters even has mediocre hooters, ain't shit there that's worth going for.


----------



## sleewell

the new kia logo looks a lot like the NIN logo.


----------



## jaxadam

sleewell said:


> the new kia logo looks a lot like the NIN logo.



Can't unsee...


----------



## Crungy

Holy shit yeah it does, I wonder if Trent is getting a cut lol


----------



## MFB

Crungy said:


> Holy shit yeah it does, I wonder if Trent is getting a cut lol



Nope, only thing he got is a head like a hole unfortunately


----------



## bostjan

sleewell said:


> the new kia logo looks a lot like the NIN logo.


Saw this the other day and had exactly the same thought. My 4 year old son was the only other person around, and when I mentioned it to him, his only response was "what nails?"


----------



## wheresthefbomb

KnightBrolaire said:


> if i want wings i'll make em at home or go to buffalo wild wings. Hooters has mediocre wings imo



Maybe the one in Bowling Green, OH is just extra shitty but I'm honestly shocked to see anyone imply that B Dubs is anything but mediocre. I've had better wings at any number of burger bars and their "hottest" sauce was nothing to phone home about. 

The best wings in the universe, though, are made at home on the grill. Nothing beats that crispy, smoky caramelized sauce flavor.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

wheresthefbomb said:


> Maybe the one in Bowling Green, OH is just extra shitty but I'm honestly shocked to see anyone imply that B Dubs is anything but mediocre. I've had better wings at any number of burger bars and their "hottest" sauce was nothing to phone home about.
> 
> The best wings in the universe, though, are made at home on the grill. Nothing beats that crispy, smoky caramelized sauce flavor.


b dubs can be hit or miss, but generally speaking I think they make solid wings.


look up kenji alt lopez's way of doing wings. It's the best way to get crispy wings without deepfrying. works baked, airfryed or grilled ime.


----------



## Hollowway

Not much of a hot take, but I honestly think Fed Ex should just not have any CS employees. Every time I call (which is often, because they can't be bothered to actually deliver anything on time) the employee AND the pre-employee recording both say they have no more information than what is online. I even asked the guy, "if you only know what is online, and can't see anything beyond what I can, is there a purpose to your role other than telling me what you can see?" He chuckled and said maybe if I didn't have access to the internet he could help.


----------



## Crungy

Sounds like an easy job, the again it might get tiring having people tell you your job is worthless lol


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I found some tasty looking ahi steaks on sale today. Google has dozens of recipes with 'asian' slaw, but I only have a bunch of leftover homemade white (literally and figuratively) slaw.

I'm doing it, call the cops, I don't give a fuck.

EDIT: The cops are here, I'm not going without a fight. They can take my coleslaw out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> I found some tasty looking ahi steaks on sale today. Google has dozens of recipes with 'asian' slaw, but I only have a bunch of leftover homemade white (literally and figuratively) slaw.
> 
> I'm doing it, call the cops, I don't give a fuck.


They're on their way you sick fuck.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> They're on their way you sick fuck.



I'll go out in a blaze of glory, with fistfuls of tuna and coleslaw just as god intended.

Also, this is delicious.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Make some kind of weird tuna Rachel sandwich. 

The slaw kind of Rachel reuben not the turkey kind. Names are hard.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Make some kind of weird tuna Rachel sandwich.
> 
> The slaw kind of Rachel reuben not the turkey kind. Names are hard.



And here I thought you were talking about Rachael Ray.

I ended up doing a sort of openface version of that, seared tuna over spinach, and a giant pile of slaw on the side with lots of lime and black pepper on everything. It was delectable and I'll be having it again tomorrow night.


----------



## Seabeast2000

For whatever reason, literally decades ago, someone somewhere typo'd Dual Recto to "Dula Recto" and I always thought that it was a perfect stage name for some boomer bluesy-rock singer lady.

What a waste of brain cells to still remember this.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> For whatever reason, literally decades ago, someone somewhere typo'd Dual Recto to "Dula Recto" and I always thought that it was a perfect stage name for some boomer bluesy-rock singer lady.
> 
> What a waste of brain cells to still remember this.



Doula Recto would be the person who is trained to help mother Rectifiers prepare to give birth to little baby Rectifiers


----------



## MFB

Seabeast2000 said:


> For whatever reason, literally decades ago, someone somewhere typo'd Dual Recto to "Dula Recto" and I always thought that it was a perfect stage name for some boomer bluesy-rock singer lady.
> 
> What a waste of brain cells to still remember this.



"If you like Dua Lipa, you're gonna LOVE Dula Recto!"


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TIL: if you leave a purple otter pop in the freezer long enough, it becomes a black otter pop


----------



## CanserDYI

Where do y'all buy glasses online? Just ordered a few from Zenni optical and wondering if anyone has experience.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

CanserDYI said:


> Where do y'all buy glasses online? Just ordered a few from Zenni optical and wondering if anyone has experience.


I've bought several pairs from them. They're pretty good. I think the pair I have from an actual optometrist is a little better but no complaints. Great for sunglasses too.


----------



## TedEH

The ones I'm wearing right now are from Zenni. They're alright. You know how after a while some glasses start to have the coatings on them scratch off? My last pair did it - which is why I got the current ones. These ones are starting to do it too, and I've had them about 2 years. For prescription glasses that cost all of $35, I'm fine with them lasting for two years.

Edit: And it looks like I could re-order basically the same thing, but now that they have a Canadian site, it'd be more like $15. It's tempting to order them again just to say I did.


----------



## CanserDYI

Apparently a 4 year old went in for a hernia surgery and they fucked up the paperwork and gave the kid a fucking VASECTOMY. 

How the FUCK does this happen??


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> Apparently a 4 year old went in for a hernia surgery and they fucked up the paperwork and gave the kid a fucking VASECTOMY.
> 
> How the FUCK does this happen??


So, someone went to school for 7+ years, got good enough grades to start an internship, went through residency, became a surgeon, practiced for who knows how long, and then, after all of that stringent education, saw "vasectomy" on the paperwork, saw that the patient was a 4 year old child, and didn't feel it was necessary to double check with triage or check-in, just shrugged  and went ahead with the procedure...


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> So, someone went to school for 7+ years, got good enough grades to start an internship, went through residency, became a surgeon, practiced for who knows how long, and then, after all of that stringent education, saw "vasectomy" on the paperwork, saw that the patient was a 4 year old child, and didn't feel it was necessary to double check with triage or check-in, just shrugged  and went ahead with the procedure...


Right! They look down and see some kids genitals with not a damn hair follicle in sight and just grabs a scalpel? The fuck?!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

installed a g12k100 with one of my tornado stealth 80s and I don't know if I like it yet. Might go back to double stealth 80s.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> Apparently a 4 year old went in for a hernia surgery and they fucked up the paperwork and gave the kid a fucking VASECTOMY.
> 
> How the FUCK does this happen??



obviously not cool but also why couldn't this have been me


----------



## CanserDYI

Man did you guys know Marshall made a phone?

Well, I'm sure some Shenzhen company made a phone and Marshall logo'd it up but still, weird factoid. Never thought I'd see the marshall logo legitimately on a cell phone.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

CanserDYI said:


> Man did you guys know Marshall made a phone?
> 
> Well, I'm sure some Shenzhen company made a phone and Marshall logo'd it up but still, weird factoid. Never thought I'd see the marshall logo legitimately on a cell phone.


Oh yeah that's right. It had two headphone jacks, to be like music-forward. 

Are they still trying this weird lifestyle brand thing?


----------



## Hollowway

I was thinking today that if Henry Rollins ever did a rig rundown, he could call it RollinS tones.


----------



## jaxadam

I always get confused when someone tells me they went to Hank Williams Jr High School. Did they go to Hank Williams Jr… high school, or Hank Williams… junior high school?


----------



## Nlelith

jaxadam said:


> I always get confused when someone tells me they went to Hank Williams Jr High School. Did they go to Hank Williams Jr… high school, or Hank Williams… junior high school?


English language has a lot of phrases that can be interpreted in two different ways. Most music-related I can think of: "Cannibal Corpse"... is it a corpse of a person/creature, who happened to be a cannibal, or is it an undead creature with a taste for it's own kind?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

jaxadam said:


> I always get confused when someone tells me they went to Hank Williams Jr High School. Did they go to Hank Williams Jr… high school, or Hank Williams… junior high school?



There's one here called Ben Eielson Jr./Sr. High School which is similarly confusing, also:


----------



## MFB

I spent years buying band tees thinking "people will think this is rad!" or "this will make them do a double take" and some variation of, when in fact I get 1000x times more thumbs up and call outs from people just by wearing my classic Playstation and N64 logo tees.


----------



## jaxadam

This is pretty funny... We go to this exceptionally good pizza place, and they have a Napoli pizza and a Napoletana salad. My wife orders the Napoletana salad with oil and vinegar dressing. What do they do? They bring her out the Napoli pizza, minus the marinara sauce and instead oil and vinegar.


----------



## spudmunkey

MFB said:


> I spent years buying band tees thinking "people will think this is rad!" or "this will make them do a double take" and some variation of, when in fact I get 1000x times more thumbs up and call outs from people just by wearing my classic Playstation and N64 logo tees.


At one count, I had owned 200+ band t-shirts (all but 2 purchased at a concert). Out of all of my graphic t shirts, the two that have gotten the multiple reactions of any sort are:
1) My "Definition of 'Recombobulation'" shirt, based on the "Recombobulation Area" sign at the Milwaukee Airport just after the security checkpoint.

2) this shirt, based on this educational short film from 1940 (I've included the MST3K-riffed version, because it's worth it):






Well...there was also an incident where the lead singer from The Frames/The Swell Season pointed me out in the middle of a song because of my Motorhead shirt ("I can't tell if this guy in the Motorhead shirt is faking, or really singing along, but either way, sir, I respect that you are here.")..but that was one incident, with a few hundred witnesses...


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> At one count, I had owned 200+ band t-shirts (all but 2 purchased at a concert). Out of all of my graphic t shirts, the two that have gotten the multiple reactions of any sort are:
> 1) My "Definition of 'Recombobulation'" shirt, based on the "Recombobulation Area" sign at the Milwaukee Airport just after the security checkpoint.


I love that the airport CEO did that. It's clever, useful, and I wish that more CEOs thought like that. It's definitely a "customer first" thought.


----------



## MFB

I had to look up the Recombobulation area one because I've never even heard that term; although I have heard DIS-combobulated, so it makes sense that one could REcombobulate something.

Funny enough, I was wearing that aforementioned N64 tee out to a show tonight (Los Bitchos, highly recommend them as a live show at a minimum) and the guitarist of the band gave it a shout as she was signing my vinyl. I forgot for a minute what I was wearing so I was like, "Hell yeah girl," and then had to look down to remind myself.


----------



## Hollowway

I don't know if this is unusual or not, but I've owned a lot of guitars and basses, and have never owned a Gibson, Epiphone, or Fender. I only just recently bought a John 5 Squier tele. On top of that, I've never owned a LP shaped guitar. I guess I just don't like traditional things.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

What percentage of Rick Beato's videos are about his videos being demonetized at this point?


----------



## tedtan

LiveOVErdrive said:


> What percentage of Rick Beato's videos are about his videos being demonetized at this point?


I don’t know, I only watch the What Makes This Song Great vids, but he does have a good point about fair use not being followed.


----------



## Hollowway

We have Vagina Guitars, Krappy Guitars, etc. But we need a Dick’s Guitars. Why do we not have that? The puns alone would make it worth while. “Random picks of your Dick” threads, Dick pics, show us your Dicks.


----------



## Bodes

Hollowway said:


> We have Vagina Guitars, Krappy Guitars, etc. But we need a Dick’s Guitars. Why do we not have that? The puns alone would make it worth while. “Random picks of your Dick” threads, Dick pics, show us your Dicks.



An Australian entrepreneur is named Dick Smith.
He really took the puns to the max:
Dick Cheese
Dick heads (red heads is a match brand here)

Got into a bit of trouble, so changed his brand to Oze cheese, etc.


----------



## bostjan

Hollowway said:


> We have Vagina Guitars, Krappy Guitars, etc. But we need a Dick’s Guitars. Why do we not have that? The puns alone would make it worth while. “Random picks of your Dick” threads, Dick pics, show us your Dicks.


If this ever happens, owners should consider Ernie Ball strings and Fokin pickups.


LiveOVErdrive said:


> What percentage of Rick Beato's videos are about his videos being demonetized at this point?





tedtan said:


> I don’t know, I only watch the What Makes This Song Great vids, but he does have a good point about fair use not being followed.


Maybe this actually _does_ deserve its own thread, but we probably already had one.

I suspect neither Youtube nor Beato fully understand Fair Use. I know that I don't, and I've spent a fair amount of time studying it. It's a lot more subtle and nuanced than other aspects of copyright law.

There are four major metrics for fair use:
1. How transformative is the work?
2. What is the nature of the information being reproduced?
3. What is the portion or amount of the material is being reproduced and how sustainable is the copy?
4. What is the effect on the original work's value?

Other factors can weigh in, too, but there are no hard benchmarks on any one category, since they are all taken together.

Now, on youtube, you have tons of "reaction" videos, where someone watches a movie, television programme, music video, etc., and reacts to it by periodically saying "oh shit," "damn," or "that is whack," and occasionally pausing the video, sometimes to explain how pausing the video makes it fair use. I don't think youtube considers this fair use, but rather just doesn't consider it at all. But it's definitely not fair use. Usually, the work is not serving any transformative function, is displaying video footage that has always been under copyright control, reproducing the entire work (plus pausing it for a few seconds to explain fair use makes no sense, because it doesn't take away any portion of the original work), the copy is uploaded to youtube forever, and the effect (probably intended) is that people can watch the reaction video instead of watching the original work.

This can, of course, be done much more professionally, by 1. adding some actual commentary, 2. only showing clips necessary to gauge the reaction, such that only a small portion of the original video is reproduced, and 3. providing additional behind-the-scenes information or production notes not included with the original work. I'm no legal expert, but, to my lay-understanding of fair use, reaction videos like the sort I initially described would not pass the legal tests, and reaction videos of the second sort very likely would.

Likewise, if you take a copyrighted song, rip the audio, rip the album art, paste them together in movie maker or youtube studio, and post a video, you are certainly infringing all sorts of copyright laws. On the other hand, if you are playing clips of the song to illustrate your criticism of the work, that's fair use. It's actually, in Beato's case, almost the textbook definition of fair use. Coming back to the four point precedent:

1. How transformative is the work? Well, watching Beato's video doesn't substitute listening to the song in any way. Beato offers tons of information about the song that the typical listener doesn't get from simply listening to it.
2. What is the nature of the information being reproduced? The clips he uses are definitely 100% copyrighted material. But there are also plenty of other bits of information from other sources, including public domain information inserted into the videos.
3. What portion of the material is being reproduced and how sustainable is the copy? He's taking clips. You don't hear the entire song. But there are lots of clips, so it's probably a large proportion. The copy is posted on youtube forever.
4. What is the effect on the original work's value? This is the biggest one for me - if anything, it makes people more likely to value the song. It's clear that the experience of listening to the song and watching Beato pick the song apart serve two completely different purposes, so one is no replacement for the other. People interested in what makes a song great probably already bought the song, but, if not, they are more likely to buy it after watching a ten minute video about why it's so great.

So, out of four points, WMTSG scores probably 3.5. We know from other cases that the tipping point is typically somewhere between 0.5-2.5, depending on how strict the judge is, and whether there are other circumstances taken into account or not, so I'd be pretty shocked if a real judge in a real court would find Beato guilty of copyright infringement with that series.

Personally, in the past I had posted some videos on youtube of myself covering copyrighted songs. Sometimes the entire song. I never used any parts of the original recordings, but the songs themselves were definitely copyrighted. At the time, I considered it transformative because I was playing my own take on it, you know, like not a direct copy cover but where I used the same lyrics and altered the genre of the song or drastically altered the style of the vocal delivery and altered the guitar parts. That's probably score more like a 1.0 out of 4 using our tests, so I was most likely in the wrong for doing that. But youtube only ever punished me for one of them, where I did an AC/DC song as a request from a subscriber. I think youtube was correct in their assessment; however, you and I and just about everyone else knows that this punishment wasn't so much because of any of the stuff I just explained. It was very very likely because my channel was growing just large enough to get on their radar, and AC/DC has a label that is very aggressive about youtube videos.

Such ended my super short youtube career, as my channel was demonetized and has remained such ever since (this was circa 2012). Probably if I had stuck with metal versions of obscure songs and obscure versions of (not as popular) metal songs, I would be raking in that sweet, sweet $40/month from being a mid-level youtuber.  I kid, but only sorta...


----------



## tedtan

bostjan said:


> If this ever happens, owners should consider Ernie Ball strings and Fokin pickups.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this actually _does_ deserve its own thread, but we probably already had one.
> 
> I suspect neither Youtube nor Beato fully understand Fair Use. I know that I don't, and I've spent a fair amount of time studying it. It's a lot more subtle and nuanced than other aspects of copyright law.
> 
> There are four major metrics for fair use:
> 1. How transformative is the work?
> 2. What is the nature of the information being reproduced?
> 3. What is the portion or amount of the material is being reproduced and how sustainable is the copy?
> 4. What is the effect on the original work's value?
> 
> Other factors can weigh in, too, but there are no hard benchmarks on any one category, since they are all taken together.
> 
> Now, on youtube, you have tons of "reaction" videos, where someone watches a movie, television programme, music video, etc., and reacts to it by periodically saying "oh shit," "damn," or "that is whack," and occasionally pausing the video, sometimes to explain how pausing the video makes it fair use. I don't think youtube considers this fair use, but rather just doesn't consider it at all. But it's definitely not fair use. Usually, the work is not serving any transformative function, is displaying video footage that has always been under copyright control, reproducing the entire work (plus pausing it for a few seconds to explain fair use makes no sense, because it doesn't take away any portion of the original work), the copy is uploaded to youtube forever, and the effect (probably intended) is that people can watch the reaction video instead of watching the original work.
> 
> This can, of course, be done much more professionally, by 1. adding some actual commentary, 2. only showing clips necessary to gauge the reaction, such that only a small portion of the original video is reproduced, and 3. providing additional behind-the-scenes information or production notes not included with the original work. I'm no legal expert, but, to my lay-understanding of fair use, reaction videos like the sort I initially described would not pass the legal tests, and reaction videos of the second sort very likely would.
> 
> Likewise, if you take a copyrighted song, rip the audio, rip the album art, paste them together in movie maker or youtube studio, and post a video, you are certainly infringing all sorts of copyright laws. On the other hand, if you are playing clips of the song to illustrate your criticism of the work, that's fair use. It's actually, in Beato's case, almost the textbook definition of fair use. Coming back to the four point precedent:
> 
> 1. How transformative is the work? Well, watching Beato's video doesn't substitute listening to the song in any way. Beato offers tons of information about the song that the typical listener doesn't get from simply listening to it.
> 2. What is the nature of the information being reproduced? The clips he uses are definitely 100% copyrighted material. But there are also plenty of other bits of information from other sources, including public domain information inserted into the videos.
> 3. What portion of the material is being reproduced and how sustainable is the copy? He's taking clips. You don't hear the entire song. But there are lots of clips, so it's probably a large proportion. The copy is posted on youtube forever.
> 4. What is the effect on the original work's value? This is the biggest one for me - if anything, it makes people more likely to value the song. It's clear that the experience of listening to the song and watching Beato pick the song apart serve two completely different purposes, so one is no replacement for the other. People interested in what makes a song great probably already bought the song, but, if not, they are more likely to buy it after watching a ten minute video about why it's so great.
> 
> So, out of four points, WMTSG scores probably 3.5. We know from other cases that the tipping point is typically somewhere between 0.5-2.5, depending on how strict the judge is, and whether there are other circumstances taken into account or not, so I'd be pretty shocked if a real judge in a real court would find Beato guilty of copyright infringement with that series.
> 
> Personally, in the past I had posted some videos on youtube of myself covering copyrighted songs. Sometimes the entire song. I never used any parts of the original recordings, but the songs themselves were definitely copyrighted. At the time, I considered it transformative because I was playing my own take on it, you know, like not a direct copy cover but where I used the same lyrics and altered the genre of the song or drastically altered the style of the vocal delivery and altered the guitar parts. That's probably score more like a 1.0 out of 4 using our tests, so I was most likely in the wrong for doing that. But youtube only ever punished me for one of them, where I did an AC/DC song as a request from a subscriber. I think youtube was correct in their assessment; however, you and I and just about everyone else knows that this punishment wasn't so much because of any of the stuff I just explained. It was very very likely because my channel was growing just large enough to get on their radar, and AC/DC has a label that is very aggressive about youtube videos.
> 
> Such ended my super short youtube career, as my channel was demonetized and has remained such ever since (this was circa 2012). Probably if I had stuck with metal versions of obscure songs and obscure versions of (not as popular) metal songs, I would be raking in that sweet, sweet $40/month from being a mid-level youtuber.  I kid, but only sorta...


I’m not an IP judge, but I agree that the reaction videos are in the wrong and Beato’s videos would fall under fair use due to their limited use of the copyrighted material for educational purposes.


----------



## Crungy

I'm not sure I want to Google vagina guitars


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Was watching Obi Wan Kenobi last night and kept thinking "man that bounty hunter looks just like Flea" 

It was Flea. I chuckled. He was pretty good.


----------



## Hollowway

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Was watching Obi Wan Kenobi last night and kept thinking "man that bounty hunter looks just like Flea"
> 
> It was Flea. I chuckled. He was pretty good.


Yeah, he WAS good! I was impressed.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

one of the hidden dangers of working in a public school is that when you go to the folk festival all stoned and happy thinking you're minding your own adult-ass business, random 11-year-olds will be like "HI MR FORREST!" and then you're having a conversation about hair and bicycles with a child while you think over and over in your head, "I am way too fucking high to be talking about hair and bicycles with a child."

I definitely remember my friends and I hassling the high school band teacher when he would be at music festivals obviously drunk and stoned trying to mind his own adult-ass business so I probably had it coming


----------



## Hollowway

wheresthefbomb said:


> one of the hidden dangers of working in a public school is that when you go to the folk festival all stoned and happy thinking you're minding your own adult-ass business, random 11-year-olds will be like "HI MR FORREST!" and then you're having a conversation about hair and bicycles with a child while you think over and over in your head, "I am way too fucking high to be talking about hair and bicycles with a child."
> 
> I definitely remember my friends and I hassling the high school band teacher when he would be at music festivals obviously drunk and stoned trying to mind his own adult-ass business so I probably had it coming


I love absolutely every part of this.


----------



## Seabeast2000

How do we feel about these?

Me....have and would but nothing planned.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 109817
> 
> How do we feel about these?
> 
> Me....have and would but nothing planned.


absolute abomination. tamales are only good fresh


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Totally agree with @KnightBrolaire 

Unfortunately though, my fat ass craved these a few years ago. The end result was an open can, about half of them cooked and eaten... the rest just thrown in the trash, and me sitting on the toilet lamenting my weakness and begging the true tamale gods to have mercy upon my bowels for such woeful indiscretion. Haven't had em since and prolly never will again. 

I actually think that it was one of those things where I saw em in the store and had some weird nostalgia flashback to my college days or something and just did what I knew wasn't right.


----------



## Seabeast2000

High Plains Drifter said:


> Totally agree with @KnightBrolaire
> 
> Unfortunately though, my fat ass craved these a few years ago. The end result was an open can, about half of them cooked and eaten... the rest just thrown in the trash, and me sitting on the toilet lamenting my weakness and begging the true tamale gods to have mercy upon my bowels for such woeful indiscretion. Haven't had em since and prolly never will again.
> 
> I actually think that it was one of those things where I saw em in the store and had some weird nostalgia flashback to my college days or something and just did what I knew wasn't right.


Same situation. I remember downing a can here and there as a kid. Cannot remember when I last had them.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 109817
> 
> How do we feel about these?
> 
> Me....have and would but nothing planned.




Posts like this are why we need a cry react


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Holy crap now I want tamales. Fresh ones tho.


----------



## tedtan

Fresh tamales are the way go. But we’re spoiled here in Texas; good, fresh tamales are available on every other corner.

And spicy pork is the way to go if you’ve never had them.


----------



## Crungy

Is it grandma's making them in Texas? I have a hard time knowing they'll be good if anyone but grandmother makes them.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Crungy said:


> Is it grandma's making them in Texas? I have a hard time knowing they'll be good if anyone but grandmother makes them.


In just about every box-store or grocery parking lot on any given day of the week you'll be approached by a child who's mother and/ or grandmother has made and is selling fresh tamales. You buy em by the dozen/ half dozen. I got violently ill some years ago after consuming a few that I had bought in that scenario. I'll never get em again but in the store there a ton of good options for tamales. Pretty risky buying food from a stranger in a parking lot lol... who'da thought?


----------



## Crungy

Ahh the importance of vetting your tamales strikes again


----------



## KnightBrolaire

idk what you're talking about parking lot mexican food is where it's at. The real pro tip is the less english they speak, the better the food.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

wheresthefbomb said:


> one of the hidden dangers of working in a public school is that when you go to the folk festival all stoned and happy thinking you're minding your own adult-ass business, random 11-year-olds will be like "HI MR FORREST!" and then you're having a conversation about hair and bicycles with a child while you think over and over in your head, "I am way too fucking high to be talking about hair and bicycles with a child."
> 
> I definitely remember my friends and I hassling the high school band teacher when he would be at music festivals obviously drunk and stoned trying to mind his own adult-ass business so I probably had it coming



Got another one today (different kid). Walking into the pawn shop, higher than giraffe pussy minding my own adult-ass business and what do I hear from the parking lot behind me? "WHAT'S UP MR FORREST!!!"

Our interactions in school were more often disciplinary than I would've liked, I'm glad he still liked me well enough to harass me in public because I certainly tried to build rapport with him when I wasn't telling him to stop being a little jerkweasel.


----------



## bostjan

Man, where I went to secondary school/high school, some of the teachers were clinically insane. Sure, I bet all schools have the teachers who are weird, but I've got some stories for anyone who's interested.

There was one guy who taught English one year. He seemed like a pretty cool guy. Maybe late-20's or 30-ish. He had a beard, which was very unusual for my school. Anyway, his wife had a miscarriage, which really got my empathy going - that's got to be one of the worst things to face in life, but, after that, the guy was just really mean to some of the students, and it seemed like the ones who faced his anger were just arbitrarily chosen.

I guess I was one that he chose. One day, he told me to stay after class, and then told me that I was possessed by a demon and literally tried to exercise it from me right there in the classroom, while I was late for my next class. It was so weird and surreal and I just didn't have the faintest idea how to react to it. I ended up with an A- in his class, when I was pretty sure that I had earned an A, but I was too frightened to confront him about it. I guess one of the others he chose to pick on complained to the principal or something, because he was let go at the end of the school year. I just know his firing had nothing directly to do with me.

About 3-4 years later, I was an adult working in a restaurant. He happened to walk in to dine, and acted just as if he had been my best friend. I'm sure he was just back to the manic version of himself and it was authentic (as far as that can go), but it was really weird having all of those memories come back with him acting like nothing weird ever happened.


----------



## Seabeast2000

tedtan said:


> Fresh tamales are the way go. But we’re spoiled here in Texas; good, fresh tamales are available on every other corner.
> 
> And spicy pork is the way to go if you’ve never had them.


True, living in the Tamale Belt is a perk. 

Lard based tamales made by a Nana (known Nana, not rando Nana) are my recommendation. Red Chile, Green, whatever.


----------



## tedtan

Seabeast2000 said:


> True, living in the Tamale Belt is a perk.
> 
> Lard based tamales made by a Nana (known Nana, not rando Nana) are my recommendation. Red Chile, Green, whatever.


Health aside, lard is the shit. My favorite taqueria still uses lard - tortillas, tamales, for frying, whatever. 

If I didn’t have a family history of high cholesterol, I’d be all over it all the time.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> True, living in the Tamale Belt is a perk.
> 
> Lard based tamales made by a Nana (known Nana, not rando Nana) are my recommendation. Red Chile, Green, whatever.



This is one thing I really miss about working food service in the Midwest. Half the employees were Mexican, and their wives/sisters/aunties/nanas were seemingly just cranking those things out a zillion at a time. They would bring them in to "sell," and lots of us bought them, but they also just ended up getting snacked on HARD by the staff.

Here the two big ethnic/indigenous foods I get to enjoy are smoked salmon strips and "indian tacos" AKA an open face taco on frybread, any of you living the in the southwest may also be familiar with this food. Getting my job back at the bar downtown was definitely in part to rekindle my smoked salmon hookups; much like @KnightBrolaire 's tamale advice, you want to buy your smoked fish from the native folks who look like they just flew in from fish camp and came downtown to start slinging bags of fish strips (because they did).

I also used to have a really killer pickled king salmon hookup but she is getting too old to make it. Very sad for me, as that's one of my top foods I have ever eaten.


----------



## Kaura

Did anyone else get followed and DM'd by some user who just joined today and haven't made any posts yet?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

"Rando Nana" deserves a special


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> idk what you're talking about parking lot mexican food is where it's at. The real pro tip is the less english they speak, the better the food.


I've bought tamales on the side of a road in a non-touristy area in Baja California. Zero English. I knew it was a gamble but man was it worth it...


----------



## spudmunkey

LordIronSpatula said:


> I've bought tamales on the side of a road in a non-touristy area in Baja California. Zero English. I knew it was a gamble but man was it worth it...


The best tamales I've ever had were from an old abuela sitting on a bench outside a gas station who was selling them from a small igloo lunchbox cooler.


----------



## youngthrasher9

spudmunkey said:


> The best tamales I've ever had were from an old abuela sitting on a bench outside a gas station who was selling them from a small igloo lunchbox cooler.


Best tamales I’ve ever had, I bought from out of a stroller. Lady pushing it knew enough English to sell me tamales.


----------



## CanserDYI

My boss suprised me with a bottle of crown royal today. He doesnt know about my battle with alcohol, but had to essentially publy deny him the gift and gave it to my other superior. Isnt gifting alcohol a bit tacky these days?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> I've bought tamales on the side of a road in a non-touristy area in Baja California. Zero English. I knew it was a gamble but man was it worth it...


It's pretty much my litmus test for good food. The less english they speak and the less stuff I recognize on the menu, the better the food usually is.


----------



## Crungy

CanserDYI said:


> My boss suprised me with a bottle of crown royal today. He doesnt know about my battle with alcohol, but had to essentially publy deny him the gift and gave it to my other superior. Isnt gifting alcohol a bit tacky these days?


Ouch... Did your boss know you don't drink? 

I don't drink any more either so I lean towards it being on the tacky/unprofessional side. Kind of a gray area I suppose, depending on your relationship with them, whether you drink or not, etc.


----------



## CanserDYI

Crungy said:


> Ouch... Did your boss know you don't drink?
> 
> I don't drink any more either so I lean towards it being on the tacky/unprofessional side. Kind of a gray area I suppose, depending on your relationship with them, whether you drink or not, etc.


No Im brand new only about 3 weeks here. I would have just rather been given the 40 bucks or so for the bottle


----------



## Crungy

Yep me too lol 

You would think in this day and age a superior would test the waters or just not give booze as a gift since he doesn't know you that well yet.


----------



## TedEH

I wouldn't have thought alcohol was a tacky gift - at this point just about everyone drinks or smokes something, and alcohol has always been the "socially acceptable" vice, a status symbol sometimes, etc. Unless it was expected that you'd crack it open on the spot, would it have been so hard to just give it away after the fact? I'd have been more worried about being the new guy who makes a scene over getting the "wrong" gift.


----------



## MFB

I honestly can't tell if this is a joke, because it sounds like a kid who can't quite sweep so he's just raking the strings thinking it's right


----------



## TedEH

Check out my arpeggio! *strum* 

I mean, it's kind of a cool texture, but that doesn't read to me as "fast", it's just a wonky strum.

Kinda reminds me of those "fastest bass drum ever" videos where it just mushes together into a drone note.


----------



## CanserDYI

TedEH said:


> I wouldn't have thought alcohol was a tacky gift - at this point just about everyone drinks or smokes something, and alcohol has always been the "socially acceptable" vice, a status symbol sometimes, etc. Unless it was expected that you'd crack it open on the spot, would it have been so hard to just give it away after the fact? I'd have been more worried about being the new guy who makes a scene over getting the "wrong" gift.


Seems i worded it a little weirdly, I made no scene, just kinda told him I dont drink and while I appreciated the gift, it would have gone to waste on me, and he did not seem to be offended. 

I just thought it was weird.


----------



## bostjan

MFB said:


> I honestly can't tell if this is a joke, because it sounds like a kid who can't quite sweep so he's just raking the strings thinking it's right



Yeah, sweep picking without any sort of muting or dynamic control is just strumming. Looking at the description as well as the comments, it appears that the uploader and his fans are all taking it seriously.

I don't see anything wrong with the technique, but using the term "sweep picking" to describe that is where the cringe comes into full effect. Might as well say you found a new way to make the guitar sustain longer by just not playing it - so it just sustains the rests infinitely long. Or, better yet, just post the video and leave the bullshit completely out of it and let people ask about the technique if they are interested.


----------



## CanserDYI

Whats crazy is that Bernth is a HYPER shredder. Like, dude puts sooooo many of us to shame, but that technique.... nah.


----------



## MFB

bostjan said:


> Yeah, sweep picking without any sort of muting or dynamic control is just strumming. Looking at the description as well as the comments, it appears that the uploader and his fans are all taking it seriously.



That's the part that kills me, people are listening to this and thinking "holy shit, that's so good!" when it's like, no? I get that music is subjective, but if you showed people what a sweep _should _sound like, vs. what this comes out to, they'd be horrified to think someone is calling this a technique.


----------



## ShredmasterD

CanserDYI said:


> Another forum I frequent has a thread like this and I find it nice. Mods, if this exists and my search is awful, please just delete.
> 
> Anything you'd like to mention here that you don't find worth its own thread, but just want to mention or ask?
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else puts their guitars backwards in their wall hanger so you can see the back? I flip flop all the time just to enjoy different angles of my guitars and my wife thinks its weird, and I've heard someone else refer to it as "guitar timeout".


came across this post today and realized I do this when my guitar and I aren't speaking to each other. Its like I cant even stand to look at it in the face. Its my fault of course but i'll never admit it. cant show weakness.


----------



## MFB

Finally got around to returning the Epi LPC, now there's only one other guitar and two basses to get rid of + the Headrush that's still taking up space in the apartment. 

Too much shit, not enough space man.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> Finally got around to returning the Epi LPC, now there's only one other guitar and two basses to get rid of + the Headrush that's still taking up space in the apartment.
> 
> Too much shit, not enough space man.



The struggle is real. Everywhere I look, cabs, amps, fucking PAs I'm not using. What am I doing with my life?


----------



## MFB

wheresthefbomb said:


> The struggle is real. Everywhere I look, cabs, amps, fucking PAs I'm not using. What am I doing with my life?



The worst offender is the elec. drumset that's been used maybe 3 times since I bought it. When you have ~2 hrs to yourself a day, it's hard to dedicate time to a new hobby vs just letting yourself fall into a rut. I tell myself things will change once I get my new place and have all the music stuff in one nice neat spot, but we'll see.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MFB said:


> Finally got around to returning the Epi LPC, now there's only one other guitar and two basses to get rid of + the Headrush that's still taking up space in the apartment.
> 
> Too much shit, not enough space man.


I feel your pain. My basement is absolutely jam packed with guitar shit. Multiple racks of guitars, a stack of amps, multiple cases jammed under the guest bed, cases in the closet, cases in the crawlspace, multiple shelves full of pickups/hardware, giant piles of exotic wood I keep swearing I'll use to build guitars.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

wheresthefbomb said:


> The struggle is real. Everywhere I look, cabs, amps, fucking PAs I'm not using. What am I doing with my life?


I cleared out a BUNCH of stuff when I moved and I gotta say it feels terrific. 

Now if I could just convince myself to sell my Mark V I could truly be free. But that'll never happen. 

Maybe if someone offered to trade it straight up for a SLO...


----------



## Seabeast2000

I knew this was a thing but didn't know it made it into a bespoke diagnoses. 









Histrionic Personality Disorder: Causes, Symptoms & Treatment


Histrionic personality disorder (HPD) is a mental health condition marked by unstable emotions, a distorted self-image and an overwhelming desire to be noticed.




my.clevelandclinic.org


----------



## Crungy

My wife received some hair product today saying "not sure this big of a box was necessary" (that's all that was in the box) 



And they send it in this box


----------



## ShredmasterD

less material. more cowbell


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TIL I have "central heterochromia," a fairly rare condition with the most extreme cases of heterochromia being fully dichromatic eyes. My eyes have always been brown/rust colored in the middle around the iris, and a vaguely iridescent grey/green/golden on the outer edge, which has gotten more pronounced with age, and which my first wife also insisted changed with my mood. Though they look brown from a distance, I also learned this means my true eye color is technically grey/green. I probably won't argue that one with the DMV but it was fascinating learning about eye color and iris structures. The funniest part is I always wished I had green eyes.... turns out I do.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I cannot stand the trope in scifi where they make whole planets into monocultured stereotypes eg the warlike planet, the greedy one, etc. Not to mention the over reliance on humanoid appearing species. Star wars and Star trek have been getting away with this shit for decades and it's lazy as fuck.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

wheresthefbomb said:


> TIL I have "central heterochromia," a fairly rare condition with the most extreme cases of heterochromia being fully dichromatic eyes. My eyes have always been brown/rust colored in the middle around the iris, and a vaguely iridescent grey/green/golden on the outer edge, which has gotten more pronounced with age, and which my first wife also insisted changed with my mood. Though they look brown from a distance, I also learned this means my true eye color is technically grey/green. I probably won't argue that one with the DMV but it was fascinating learning about eye color and iris structures. The funniest part is I always wished I had green eyes.... turns out I do.


My best friend growing up had that! I swear his eyes changed color too. Most of the time they were rust in the middle and blue around the outside. But it varied.


----------



## Hollowway

KnightBrolaire said:


> I cannot stand the trope in scifi where they make whole planets into monocultured stereotypes eg the warlike planet, the greedy one, etc. Not to mention the over reliance on humanoid appearing species. Star wars and Star trek have been getting away with this shit for decades and it's lazy as fuck.


100% agree. It drives me nuts that every alien looks like a human. I mean, nearly every species on EARTH doesn't look like humans (except apes and chimps) so why would every other planet just have humanoids and plants?


----------



## ShredmasterD

if LARPing is _live action role playing _like when groups do sword battles in homemade armor etc... then is it GLARPING when i strap on a guitar in stage clothes and play the part of a band member ? asking for an old acquaintance


----------



## CanserDYI

Yall. Im 31 and in the same doctors visit was told I have some prostate issues causing some wreckage and during an xray, found I have Spina Bifida on my L5. Cool.


----------



## CanserDYI

Yall. Im 31 and in the same doctors visit was told I have some prostate issues causing some wreckage and during an xray, found I have Spina Bifida on my L5. Cool.


----------



## ShredmasterD

CanserDYI said:


> Yall. Im 31 and in the same doctors visit was told I have some prostate issues causing some wreckage and during an xray, found I have Spina Bifida on my L5. Cool.


sorry to hear. best of luck


----------



## LordCashew

KnightBrolaire said:


> I cannot stand the trope in scifi where they make whole planets into monocultured stereotypes eg the warlike planet, the greedy one, etc. Not to mention the over reliance on humanoid appearing species. Star wars and Star trek have been getting away with this shit for decades and it's lazy as fuck.


Same goes for climate/landscape. I just re watched all of the Star Wars movies and was thinking "how come all these planets are _only _forest or _only _desert or _only _snow with no climactic variation?" Convenient for storytelling purposes, I guess.

I also realized that the prequels were more on par with the other movies than I initially thought. Episode I was a huge letdown for me when it came out, but now that I've seen the Obi-Wan series it doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## Crungy

CanserDYI said:


> Yall. Im 31 and in the same doctors visit was told I have some prostate issues causing some wreckage and during an xray, found I have Spina Bifida on my L5. Cool.


Shit man I'm sorry to hear... All recent issues I take it? That's always shocking to hear about unexpected stuff like that when you're having something else checked out.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

CanserDYI said:


> Yall. Im 31 and in the same doctors visit was told I have some prostate issues causing some wreckage and during an xray, found I have Spina Bifida on my L5. Cool.


Not asking you to divulge anything particularly personal but if you want to share... like what are they telling you that can be done regarding these issues, long term prognosis, etc. I'm just curious. If you don 't feel like going into more detail, I totally get it. I just really hope that this won't severely impact your quality of life and I feel for you atm, dude.


----------



## CanserDYI

High Plains Drifter said:


> Not asking you to divulge anything particularly personal but if you want to share... like what are they telling you that can be done regarding these issues, long term prognosis, etc. I'm just curious. If you don 't feel like going into more detail, I totally get it. I just really hope that this won't severely impact your quality of life and I feel for you atm, dude.


Well, the spina bifida, nothing. They say if it hasnt caused any issues basically dont poke it is what theyre saying. As for the prostate thing, Im unable to piss very easily right this second and getting some pain down there but antibiotics and rest is what theyre saying. Not sure about the future frankly.


----------



## tedtan

^ Sorry to hear that.

I don’t know enough about spina big idea to comment, but the prostate issues can be addressed easily, even prostate cancer as long as you catch it early. Just follow up and take care of it.


----------



## ShredmasterD

CanserDYI said:


> Well, the spina bifida, nothing. They say if it hasnt caused any issues basically dont poke it is what theyre saying. As for the prostate thing, Im unable to piss very easily right this second and getting some pain down there but antibiotics and rest is what theyre saying. Not sure about the future frankly.


man, that's concerning. hope it resolves. if you get no positive outcome in short order, get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Mathemagician

High Plains Drifter said:


> In just about every box-store or grocery parking lot on any given day of the week you'll be approached by a child who's mother and/ or grandmother has made and is selling fresh tamales. You buy em by the dozen/ half dozen. I got violently ill some years ago after consuming a few that I had bought in that scenario. I'll never get em again but in the store there a ton of good options for tamales. Pretty risky buying food from a stranger in a parking lot lol... who'da thought?



If you walk into a dinky place and you barely recognize any English, your tastebuds are about to meet god.



MFB said:


> The worst offender is the elec. drumset that's been used maybe 3 times since I bought it. When you have ~2 hrs to yourself a day, it's hard to dedicate time to a new hobby vs just letting yourself fall into a rut. I tell myself things will change once I get my new place and have all the music stuff in one nice neat spot, but we'll see.



I damn near bought an electric drum set in the last 2 years. So glad I held off.



KnightBrolaire said:


> I cannot stand the trope in scifi where they make whole planets into monocultured stereotypes eg the warlike planet, the greedy one, etc. Not to mention the over reliance on humanoid appearing species. Star wars and Star trek have been getting away with this shit for decades and it's lazy as fuck.



I just don’t understand how all life evolved to be oxygen based everywhere. And how a working plant has a single ecosystem which I think someone else mentioned.

How are you entirely scorched desert with no ocean and still have an atmosphere and civilization?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LordIronSpatula said:


> Same goes for climate/landscape. I just re watched all of the Star Wars movies and was thinking "how come all these planets are _only _forest or _only _desert or _only _snow with no climactic variation?" Convenient for storytelling purposes, I guess.
> 
> I also realized that the prequels were more on par with the other movies than I initially thought. Episode I was a huge letdown for me when it came out, but now that I've seen the Obi-Wan series it doesn't seem so bad.


I stand by what I said in the star wars thread a few years ago, that ep 1-3 are miles better than the most recent films (barring Rogue One) 

Mando and Boba Fett were good, but I haven't heard anything good about Obi Wan. I'm curious how Old Republic and Ahsoka's series are going to go still.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> I stand by what I said in the star wars thread a few years ago, that ep 1-3 are miles better than the most recent films (barring Rogue One)
> 
> Mando and Boba Fett were good, but I haven't heard anything good about Obi Wan. I'm curious how Old Republic and Ahsoka's series are going to go still.




Obi Wan actually is pretty good. It isn't a huge adventure. Mostly like watching a very long one off movie. But Ewan is as good as ever, and it feels very much like Star Wars. It also oddly connects prequel anakin with OT Darth Vader really well for me. Previously it was hard to see them as the same person. 

I've realized more and more that realistically I'm always going to be disappointed by new star wars movies simply because a big part of what made star wars fun for me as a kid was all the rumors and mystery around what happened in the EU. And having those mysteries explained in prequels or sequels will never live up to the vague mysterious idea living in my headcanon, no matter how good it is. But Obi Wan worked pretty well for me, mostly because it didn't try to add a whole lot to the universe that would somehow cheapen the original trilogy for me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I didn't like rogue one very much. The characters were not very good - stuff just happened to the protagonist until she gave an impassioned speech out of nowhere at the end. She had no motivation and made no decisions. Blah.
> 
> But I LOVED how they cut in old footage of the pilots from Ep4. And Alan Teudik was great.


I'm probably in the minority because I loved that and Solo.
I used to love reading the dark horse Star Wars comics because there were TONS of neat one-offs that fleshed out the world beyond the main characters of the trilogy. All these writers end up pigeonholing themselves when they have to use established characters and story arcs. Filoni at least knows how to tie his stuff together with Clone Wars/Rebels/Mandalorian/Boba Fett.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm probably in the minority because I loved that and Solo.
> I used to love reading the dark horse Star Wars comics because there were TONS of neat one-offs that fleshed out the world beyond the main characters of the trilogy. All these writers end up pigeonholing themselves when they have to use established characters and story arcs.


Bah I deleted that comment because I didn't want to start an argument. 

I liked solo a lot. Rogue one just felt kinda cheesy to me and like I said the characters and story didn't gel well. BUT I also have a history of disliking things that are popular so I definitely got irate from all the people calling it the "best star wars movie ever because it doesn't have jedi". Lol


----------



## CanserDYI

I actually really enjoyed Obi Wan, muuuuch more than Book of Boba Fett. A certain sith was super fuckin badass in it too.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

So a friend of mine that lives in Florida just released their new album ( Death is the Hunter/ The Crows Stare- streaming on Pandora and youtube). He wanted me to give it a listen and tell him what I thought. He's on vocals and drums fwiw.

Well fuck... I feel like with better mastering ( maybe abetter production engineer) that it might be good but man... it just fell flat with me and I don't wanna tell him. I dunno... I feel like if he had come to me while they were still tweaking/ mixing, I'd feel more like throwing out some honest opinions but since it's already released, I feel like I should just give him a thumbs up and leave it at that.

Any thoughts? And anyone interested to hear it here or over in the "what are you listening to?" thread? I know he'd appreciate the exposure... I just think it has some production issues.


----------



## CanserDYI

High Plains Drifter said:


> So a friend of mine that lives in Florida just released their new album ( Death is the Hunter/ The Crows Stare- streaming on Pandora and youtube). He wanted me to give it a listen and tell him what I thought. He's on vocals and drums fwiw.
> 
> Well fuck... I feel like with better mastering ( maybe abetter production engineer) that it might be good but man... it just fell flat with me and I don't wanna tell him. I dunno... I feel like if he had come to me while they were still tweaking/ mixing, I'd feel more like throwing out some honest opinions but since it's already released, I feel like I should just give him a thumbs up and leave it at that.
> 
> Any thoughts? And anyone interested to hear it here or over in the "what are you listening to?" thread? I know he'd appreciate the exposure... I just think it has some production issues.


Are the songwriting and performance good and wouldnt be lying to him if you said "you know YOU guys were great, that mix engineer could use a little work" or something along those lines?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

CanserDYI said:


> Are the songwriting and performance good and wouldnt be lying to him if you said "you know YOU guys were great, that mix engineer could use a little work" or something along those lines?


Well the songs themselves kinda suck imo. Maybe they don't and I'm just not digging a lot of metal lately but regardless, even if it had better production, I still don't like it much. Tbh most of the stuff that people are promoting here on SSO sounds a lot better... cooler, more dynamic, etc. But that said, on the mastering end... it sounds very stiff or sterile to me... like not organic if that makes sense. Plus it strikes my ears kinda like ice-picks... lotta highs, lotta treble and like the lows/ mids are weak. Keeping with that... I feel like it either needs more bass or the bass needs to come thru in the mix more prominently. And stuff like cymbals and upper register vocals need a "softer" edge or to be dialed back or something. 

Sorry for all that but it just bugs me that I know he wants to know what I think ( he's a good friend and I know they worked hard on this) yet I'm kinda avoiding the topic. Just thought I'd see what others might think about how to approach the subject. Thanks dude.


----------



## Crungy

Is the meme thread gone? Did something atrocious happen there?


----------



## John

Crungy said:


> Is the meme thread gone? Did something atrocious happen there?



Briefly covered elsewhere, but yes it has been pulled. One longtime forum member over a decade has decided to not practice what he preached in regards to "reading the rules, following the rules." Breaking the aforementioned and ostensibly trying to cause another lame crap-show has led up to this point.

As much of a buzzkill as that may be, credit to where credit is due in part to the admin team responsible for cracking down on that. Needlessly punching down on others- especially for no real reason to start with- isn't cool, and will never be.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Not at all second-guessing nor criticizing mod/ admin decisions to delete a thread but I do wish that offender would instead get a temp ban and objectionable content removed rather than "punishing" everyone. And for all I know, that might've already happened. Admin/ mods def give as much leeway as they can here and overall do a great job of looking out for the community as a whole. Just sucks that some people don't learn or don't take warnings seriously. Much respect to the sso mod/ admin team. Tbh I didn't understand a lot of the sso memes anyway lol.


----------



## John

High Plains Drifter said:


> Not at all second-guessing nor criticizing mod/ admin decisions to delete a thread but I do wish that offender would instead get a temp ban and objectionable content removed rather than "punishing" everyone. And for all I know, that might've already happened. Admin/ mods def give as much leeway as they can here and overall do a great job of looking out for the community as a whole. Just sucks that some people don't learn or don't take warnings seriously. Much respect to the sso mod/ admin team. Tbh I didn't understand a lot of the sso memes anyway lol.


The cringe content was removed at first, which would be the norm. Snapping back at one of the mods for getting deleted, while I understand your take on that, sends a message to _not_ copy what he did. It's been a mixed bag in the past with some folks that mod. Some can be reasoned with for the most part and it's good to see that prevailing more often as of late, though I've noticed a couple past instances of egging things further which was rather disappointing, but at least that much is over for now.
Some of the humor is sideways, admittedly I've pitched in regarding that. But it's the diversity of sorts that has made for a (usually) more entertaining thread vs some other music related threads that insist on beating the dead horse. ie- rehashing the Gibson + Fender + "I hate my wife" posts all day, everyday.


Addendum for what it's worth: evidently that scrub remains salty (ie- at me) for his own unwise decisions, and that's really pathetic.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

rip meme thread, gone too soon


----------



## Crungy

Thank you @John for the explanation. I missed where that was covered as well as the dumpster fire leading up to it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

High Plains Drifter said:


> . Tbh I didn't understand a lot of the sso memes anyway lol.


NORMIE ALERT, SSO memebership revoked


----------



## CanserDYI

This riff sounds great in 8 string. I want to hear more 8 string Midwest emo.


----------



## MFB

My suspicions were correct, disposable THC vapes aren't worth shit, and I can still get high - it just needs to be decent product. The stuff my stepbrother had at our cousins wedding didn't do shit so I was a little worried after that, but I think he just doesn't spend much for it.

Now to actually go through the sample of stuff from my uncle and get rid of all the stems/sticks. What a hassle.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm just south of Socorro NM and Quuensryche is loud and clear on the FM dial.


----------



## CanserDYI

I know this is probably dumb to ask a guitar forum about this, but I woke up a few months ago and noticed this on my face. Scrolling through all my selfies, looks like this first appeared about 8 months ago and has progressively gotten blacker and bigger. 

It's flush to my skin and painless. No insurance and already racking up bills for other medical shit. Any nurses or docs on here?


----------



## Demiurge

^There's a criteria set that I think is called the ABC's of skin cancer which detail some things to look for related to color, shape and size that might be helpful. 

But hey, the cost of a dermie visit out-of-pocket sucks but might be worth the peace of mind.


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> I know this is probably dumb to ask a guitar forum about this, but I woke up a few months ago and noticed this on my face. Scrolling through all my selfies, looks like this first appeared about 8 months ago and has progressively gotten blacker and bigger.
> 
> It's flush to my skin and painless. No insurance and already racking up bills for other medical shit. Any nurses or docs on here?


Probably not ever advisable to DYI a Canser diagnosis, so see if you can find a GP who might work with your budget.

The ABCDE checklist, though, is:

A - Asymmetrical? Normal moles tend to be circular, elliptical, or oval. One concerning sign is if the mole is asymmetrical, like a blob shape.
B - Border? Normal moles tend to have smooth edges. One concerning sign is if the mole has a ragged or irregular shape.
C - Colour? Normal moles will generally be a solid colour. One concerning sign is if the mole is multiple colours.
D - Diameter? Normal moles tend to be 6mm (1/4") or less in diameter. One concerning sign is if the mole is large.
E - Enlargement? (or elevation?) Normal moles can appear as we age, but stabilize in size. One concerning sign is a mole that changes size continuously.

Let it be stressed though, that a person could have a melanoma that exhibits none of these signs, or that a mole that exhibits all of these signs could be nothing more than just a weird mole. Only a licensed health care provider can diagnose it.

That said, once I turned 30, I started getting all sorts of new moles. My doctor told me they were fine, and that it was normal. I never got them tested. It seems like they stopped coming around 36 or 37. But I definitely have at least 3x as many moles as I did when I was in my 20's. To be objective, though, I could very well have cancer. I just know that the doctors didn't think much of it, so I never made a big deal out of it. Living in a place where there are lots of ticks, I have to say I'm not impressed with my body for deciding to suddenly grow tick-sized polka dots all over itself, but, not like I can do anything about it.


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> Probably not ever advisable to DYI a Canser diagnosis, so see if you can find a GP who might work with your budget.
> 
> The ABCDE checklist, though, is:
> 
> A - Asymmetrical? Normal moles tend to be circular, elliptical, or oval. One concerning sign is if the mole is asymmetrical, like a blob shape.
> B - Border? Normal moles tend to have smooth edges. One concerning sign is if the mole has a ragged or irregular shape.
> C - Colour? Normal moles will generally be a solid colour. One concerning sign is if the mole is multiple colours.
> D - Diameter? Normal moles tend to be 6mm (1/4") or less in diameter. One concerning sign is if the mole is large.
> E - Enlargement? (or elevation?) Normal moles can appear as we age, but stabilize in size. One concerning sign is a mole that changes size continuously.
> 
> Let it be stressed though, that a person could have a melanoma that exhibits none of these signs, or that a mole that exhibits all of these signs could be nothing more than just a weird mole. Only a licensed health care provider can diagnose it.
> 
> That said, once I turned 30, I started getting all sorts of new moles. My doctor told me they were fine, and that it was normal. I never got them tested. It seems like they stopped coming around 36 or 37. But I definitely have at least 3x as many moles as I did when I was in my 20's. To be objective, though, I could very well have cancer. I just know that the doctors didn't think much of it, so I never made a big deal out of it. Living in a place where there are lots of ticks, I have to say I'm not impressed with my body for deciding to suddenly grow tick-sized polka dots all over itself, but, not like I can do anything about it.






Hm... Looks asymmetrical to me. 

Does not seem to have a smooth border.

Can't tell if you'd consider that to be one color but it does look darker in the center in my opinion. 

Small diameter, only about 2mm tops. 

It has enlarged like crazy over 8 months. I have a picture of myself 8 months ago, its absolutely not there. 

I hate medical stuff.


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 111034
> 
> 
> Hm... Looks asymmetrical to me.
> 
> Does not seem to have a smooth border.
> 
> Can't tell if you'd consider that to be one color but it does look darker in the center in my opinion.
> 
> Small diameter, only about 2mm tops.
> 
> It has enlarged like crazy over 8 months. I have a picture of myself 8 months ago, its absolutely not there.
> 
> I hate medical stuff.


Call a clinic. If your income is below their threshold, they might diagnose you for free. Most that accept the uninsured use a sliding fee scale dependent on income and other factors in your ability to pay. I never lived in Toledo, so I can't recommend any specific ones, but there are a ton of them in your area.

I know it sucks to have to schedule a 1-2 hour chuck of time to sit in a waiting room and then sit in a cold exam room. But melanoma is deadly, so it's worth the chance of catching it early in case that's what this is. (I personally, have no idea.)


----------



## Seabeast2000

Do you guys remember any famous actual band-on-band physical fights from back in the Day? I seem to remember GnR v Metallica, Motley Crue vs. several. Like these guys didn't just flap their gums like fragile little boys, they backed it up with their bodies. Lots of hard work and testosterone plus the hooch for sure helped this out. I used to hear and read about intra-tour acts duking it out pretty often. 
I'm out of the loop and don't really know if this type of thing still occurs, would be surprised if it did. Tough microphone guys and no actual risk might be more inline with modern times.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> Do you guys remember any famous actual band-on-band physical fights from back in the Day? I seem to remember GnR v Metallica, Motley Crue vs. several. Like these guys didn't just flap their gums like fragile little boys, they backed it up with their bodies. Lots of hard work and testosterone plus the hooch for sure helped this out. I used to hear and read about intra-tour acts duking it out pretty often.
> I'm out of the loop and don't really know if this type of thing still occurs, would be surprised if it did. Tough microphone guys and no actual risk might be more inline with modern times.


still happens from time to time, but depends on the bands. It's way more common in the hardcore scene from what I've witnessed.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Tried the Hot Ones limited edition Pringles and they're fucking awesome (if you like spicy stuff). They have a bit of smoke, bit of acid, and a good bit of heat.


----------



## Crungy

Is it based on one of their sauces or a unique Pringles flavor?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> Is it based on one of their sauces or a unique Pringles flavor?


it's based on their calientes verde sauce


----------



## Crungy

That sauce was pretty good, I think liked the Classic sauce but haven't tried Rojo. 

I'd be down for some Cry Baby Craig's Pringles (or anything) , I just got into that hot sauce.


----------



## Hollowway

CanserDYI said:


> I know this is probably dumb to ask a guitar forum about this, but I woke up a few months ago and noticed this on my face. Scrolling through all my selfies, looks like this first appeared about 8 months ago and has progressively gotten blacker and bigger.
> 
> It's flush to my skin and painless. No insurance and already racking up bills for other medical shit. Any nurses or docs on here?


I don't want to make light of this, but I can't tell if you're posting this as a meme, because of your name, or if you are trying to DYI a cancer diagnosis. If it's the latter, def get it checked out. Not because it looks like anything particular to me, but just to be safe. If you have health insurance, see if there's a web app you can send a photo in.


----------



## Hollowway

Crungy said:


> Is the meme thread gone? Did something atrocious happen there?


I don't see that it's gone. Was it reinstated?


----------



## CanserDYI

Hollowway said:


> I don't want to make light of this, but I can't tell if you're posting this as a meme, because of your name, or if you are trying to DYI a cancer diagnosis. If it's the latter, def get it checked out. Not because it looks like anything particular to me, but just to be safe. If you have health insurance, see if there's a web app you can send a photo in.


Ahaha no, my name isn't even about Cancer actually. It's an old graffiti moniker, like spray paint cans, then adding the -er like it's my job. DYI was our group, Destroy Your Image, Dying Young Incorporated, Dude You're Insane, etc.


----------



## Crungy

Hollowway said:


> I don't see that it's gone. Was it reinstated?


It was gone for a short while, thankfully it came back!


----------



## DestroyMankind

Are there any bands/artists you've never listened to for whatever reason although you know of them and you should have listened to them? Morbid Angel is that band for me. Which is so strange because I could probably say death metal is my favorite genre and I know so many people say how great they are..they just never made it on my radar. Well a couple days ago I picked up the first three albums online. And man have I been missing out. Altars of madness is no joke. How I've not heard them until this weekend is a bit of a mystery.


----------



## Crungy

Oh fuck there's tons of them... I'm that way with movies and bands lol


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I feel like I should like Tool but I can't get through one of their songs.


----------



## CanserDYI

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I feel like I should like Tool but I can't get through one of their songs.


Tool superfan here, while I want to tell you to try this song and that album, if you cant find one mainstream song you can listen through, you won't find any hidden stuff you will. And that's okay, I used to think people were crazy for not appreciating them, but honestly I just don't think they're for everyone, obviously.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

DestroyMankind said:


> Are there any bands/artists you've never listened to for whatever reason although you know of them and you should have listened to them? Morbid Angel is that band for me. Which is so strange because I could probably say death metal is my favorite genre and I know so many people say how great they are..they just never made it on my radar. Well a couple days ago I picked up the first three albums online. And man have I been missing out. Altars of madness is no joke. How I've not heard them until this weekend is a bit of a mystery.


So many. Too many bands, too little time. 
Amenra
Sonic Youth
Fugazi
Monolord
Siouxsie and the Banshees
Velvet Underground 
Grayceon (I'll be honest I'm just mad Giant Squid isn't touring anymore) 
any Bongzilla album other than Gateway


----------



## MFB

DestroyMankind said:


> Are there any bands/artists you've never listened to for whatever reason although you know of them and you should have listened to them? Morbid Angel is that band for me. Which is so strange because I could probably say death metal is my favorite genre and I know so many people say how great they are..they just never made it on my radar. Well a couple days ago I picked up the first three albums online. And man have I been missing out. Altars of madness is no joke. How I've not heard them until this weekend is a bit of a mystery.



Bruh, that's like half the forum to me. I heard like half of a Periphery song, took my ball and went home. Everyone talks about em, but I couldn't care less.

I think I heard the intro to an AAL track, but maybe not. All that shit got lumped together at the same time so I've ignored it knowing it will never live up the SSO hype.


----------



## Mathemagician

CanserDYI said:


> Tool superfan here, while I want to tell you to try this song and that album, if you cant find one mainstream song you can listen through, you won't find any hidden stuff you will. And that's okay, I used to think people were crazy for not appreciating them, but honestly I just don't think they're for everyone, obviously.



Any time I hear schism I flash back to playing PS2 games in the mid 00’s. It was just always on the radio. Couldn’t name which album its off. But that’s ok with me.


----------



## Hollowway

CanserDYI said:


> Ahaha no, my name isn't even about Cancer actually. It's an old graffiti moniker, like spray paint cans, then adding the -er like it's my job. DYI was our group, Destroy Your Image, Dying Young Incorporated, Dude You're Insane, etc.


Ahhh, that’s a cool backstory!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> That sauce was pretty good, I think liked the Classic sauce but haven't tried Rojo.
> 
> I'd be down for some Cry Baby Craig's Pringles (or anything) , I just got into that hot sauce.


cry baby craig is great. Really well balanced sauce imo.


----------



## Seabeast2000

What is the over/under that 1M pots are going to be the new standard?


----------



## CanserDYI

Saw this on reddit and thought it needed to be seen. The dragon elders are having their meeting to decide the next generation's rock gods.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Oh shit... For the longest time I kept looking like.. um.. okay, what am I missing? That's pretty damn cool. I wonder what all mine would look like.. prob goats or kitties or something.


----------



## Crungy

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 111449
> 
> 
> Saw this on reddit and thought it needed to be seen. The dragon elders are having their meeting to decide the next generation's rock gods.


I wonder if it was coincidence or the person is a lighting genius. Cool either way!


----------



## MFB

Anyone paying attention to the latest round of Faceless implosions? Brought on the singer from Black Crown Initiate only to waste his time really.


----------



## CanserDYI

Anyone make the observation that chocolate milk doesnt soften Oreos? I've tried it so many times and it just doesnt do the same thing as white milk....

Any theories?


----------



## Crungy

I don't think I've ever tried that or heard that... You're not drinking malk, fortified with vitamin R, are you?


----------



## nickgray

CanserDYI said:


> Any theories?



It's because the thiamine mononitrate contained in Oreos reacts to the presence of theobromin in chocolate milk, and the calcium present in the milk acts as a reagent of sort. The end result is that the dough lattice of the Oreos ends up stronger and it's able to withstand the stress of being in a milk-based beverage far better.


----------



## CanserDYI

nickgray said:


> It's because the thiamine mononitrate contained in Oreos reacts to the presence of theobromin in chocolate milk, and the calcium present in the milk acts as a reagent of sort. The end result is that the dough lattice of the Oreos ends up stronger and it's able to withstand the stress of being in a milk-based beverage far better.


You're not fucking with me are you?


----------



## nickgray

CanserDYI said:


> You're not fucking with me are you?



Of course not.


----------



## tedtan

CanserDYI said:


> Anyone make the observation that chocolate milk doesnt soften Oreos? I've tried it so many times and it just doesnt do the same thing as white milk....
> 
> Any theories?


Yeah: milk is for babies, not Oreos.


----------



## TedEH

Milk is for coffee, and coffee is for life. Oreos, on the other hand, are overrated.


----------



## CanserDYI

Yes I'm 31 and enjoy milk and Oreos.


----------



## Hollowway

TedEH said:


> Oreos, on the other hand, are overrated.


Get out.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Oreos may be the most delicious thing on the whole damn planet.


----------



## bostjan

TedEH said:


> Milk is for coffee, and coffee is for life. Oreos, on the other hand, are overrated.


Dispatch, we need backup- SHOTS FIRED, SHOTS FIRED!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

My wife goes thru phases where she craves oreo's and milk. I dunno... I'll have a few but I'm not like the cookie monster or anything. But she dunks that shit in the milk so I was like lemme see what's up with that... broke a bunch up and poured milk over them like cereal... was fuckin yummy but felt too sinful or something... like the devil might appear and be like "okay, now whatcha gonna do for me?".


----------



## odibrom

High Plains Drifter said:


> My wife goes thru phases where she craves oreo's and milk. I dunno... I'll have a few but I'm not like the cookie monster or anything. But she dunks that shit in the milk so I was like lemme see what's up with that... broke a bunch up and poured milk over them like cereal... was fuckin yummy but felt too sinful or something... like the devil might appear and be like "okay, now whatcha gonna do for me?".


... too much sugar in those cookies...


----------



## CanserDYI

There is just something about half an oreo dipped in milk and soggy, the other half crispy and crunchy, it all comes together in a beautiful harmony, crescendoing into an explosion of sweet and creamy and crunch all in one.

I have a passion for oreos okay.


----------



## Crungy

I hear ya, crack good. That's why I try not to eat them lol


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Oreo ice cream. Fabulous. 

Also called "cookies and cream" ice cream but we all know what's really going on.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bucket o oreo cream is preferred


----------



## CanserDYI

Anyone noticed any time an animated series gets a "Movie" they always add so many shadows and warm the colors up a bit? I'm sure this is intentional, but what is it there to achieve? Make it more "cinematic" so it stands apart from its television counterparts? Does the television counterparts colors not look great on the big screen? Is it just for dramatic effect? 

Referencing Bob's Burgers which is what I most recently noticed it on watching the most recent "Movie", which if you think about it is really just a long episode? I'm not sure how to differentiate anymore now that all mediums are just blurring.


----------



## MFB

CanserDYI said:


> Anyone noticed any time an animated series gets a "Movie" they always add so many shadows and warm the colors up a bit? I'm sure this is intentional, but what is it there to achieve? Make it more "cinematic" so it stands apart from its television counterparts? Does the television counterparts colors not look great on the big screen? Is it just for dramatic effect?
> 
> Referencing Bob's Burgers which is what I most recently noticed it on watching the most recent "Movie", which if you think about it is really just a long episode? I'm not sure how to differentiate anymore now that all mediums are just blurring.



I think it's done due to the difference in mediums; with your TV, it's a backlit LED vs. showing it off a projector onto a screen at the theater, so I'm sure the colors come out differently.


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> I think it's done due to the difference in mediums; with your TV, it's a backlit LED vs. showing it off a projector onto a screen at the theater, so I'm sure the colors come out differently.


I should clarify, I'm comparing on my 4k TV at home. The made-for-TV episodes are brighter, way less shadows, more saturated. The "cinematic" version seems like everything has depth, shadows, more detail.


----------



## Crungy

I would assume it's budgetary: one feature vs multiple successive episodes that are on a schedule. They'd likely have more time to work on details instead of cranking them out.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

CanserDYI said:


> Anyone noticed any time an animated series gets a "Movie" they always add so many shadows and warm the colors up a bit? I'm sure this is intentional, but what is it there to achieve? Make it more "cinematic" so it stands apart from its television counterparts? Does the television counterparts colors not look great on the big screen? Is it just for dramatic effect?
> 
> Referencing Bob's Burgers which is what I most recently noticed it on watching the most recent "Movie", which if you think about it is really just a long episode? I'm not sure how to differentiate anymore now that all mediums are just blurring.


I noticed that as well. I think @Crungy is correct. 

I also agree w/ you about the 'one long episode' feel however, I actually think that was a good thing. Seems that sometimes a movie will ruin the life of the TV series that it was spawned from, either by going too far or by simply creating too much of a disconnect between the two. Bob's movie came out way later than it was originally slated to but I don't think that that the release date really mattered in the end because it didn't threaten the show's dynamics in any way. We just saw it at home last week btw. But I like that there was nothing so dramatic or revealing or over the top, as to really affect the show's direction, characters, stories, etc. Man.. the song that the lawyer sang made me feel like I should've watched it tripping balls but otherwise, it was a cute and well-written flick that took nothing away from the TV series. 

Gotta add that I thought the last two episodes of the last season was imo done very well... animation as well as story line. I feel like this TV series truly showcases the abilities of the writers, voice actors, and animators and that they continue to prove their worth as a long-running sitcom. Very little boring filler from beginning to end, each episode.


----------



## CanserDYI

Yeah I agree, that song was fucking hilarious. I would have loved to have watched that on mushrooms.


----------



## Hollowway

I like how on a music forum you can have a "What was your first live concert" AND a "What was your first Dead concert" and both work completely fine as topics with responses.


----------



## tedtan

Hollowway said:


> I like how on a music forum you can have a "What was your first live concert" AND a "What was your first Dead concert" and both work completely fine as topics with responses.


And can even be one and the same.


----------



## Hollowway

I’m going to start only buying guitars in a light shade of green, and then no matter how trashed they are, I’ll always be able to list them as mint.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Hollowway said:


> I’m going to start only buying guitars in a light shade of green, and then no matter how trashed they are, I’ll always be able to list them as mint.


Puma would likely approve of this post.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Oreo's can really die in a fire. Peanut Butter cookies are all society needs.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Doesn't quite fit any of the other happy/sad/mad/fwp threads:

I went on a date with this cute lady, which was great and everything, but I found out that she is 11 years younger than me. (I'm 35, she's 24) I knew she was younger than me, didn't realize it was that much. We kind of glossed over it on the date, had other things to talk about, but the more I think about it the more weirded out I am by it.

specifically, I keep thinking about how I have been at the school district long enough that she legitimately could have been one of my students, or at least "A" student at a school I worked at.

I still think she's cool, but I am definitely getting more friend/little sister vibes off her.

Also recognizing that when I have dated women younger than me in the past, they have had a lot of trauma that has forced them to mature more quickly, thereby making it easier for me to relate with them. Those relationships have also all been trainwrecks, and I despise the comments I get from other men my age "congratulating" me for dating someone young and attractive.

Next time I'm gonna ask out someone who is cute and also closer to my age.




PS Coffee is the best thing for dipping cookies in, tea is close behind. I put almond milk in both, if you want to fight me you'll have to come to my house (and if you don't have cookies and almond milk I'm not opening the door).


----------



## Seabeast2000

I keep picturing @wheresthefbomb talking about living his life but everything is just brown bears, no actual humans in his life. I'm probably incorrect.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> I keep picturing @wheresthefbomb talking about living his life but everything is just brown bears, no actual humans in his life. I'm probably incorrect.



It's actually cats. I'm a cat and so is everyone in my life.


----------



## CanserDYI

Got bored and played some Tiny Moving Parts with my sick nickelodeon 90s schecter. Enjoy fellas.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> Got bored and played some Tiny Moving Parts with my sick nickelodeon 90s schecter. Enjoy fellas.



more like Sickelodeon bro I hope your hair was spiked with frosted tips for this


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Getting older is funny/I guess I'm just girl crazy this summer. I went for a walk with a friend of a few years, we had worked together a few times in the past but hadn't seen each other in over a year. Anyway, she has some greys in her hair now (tbh I think she just stopped covering them up but either way) and I was all 

We are both fairly attractive people and there was always some vaguely flirtatious tension there which I think made our collaborations stronger but something about the greys, phew! I had to say something. 

Anyway we are hanging out again later this week.


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> more like Sickelodeon bro I hope your hair was spiked with frosted tips for this


Spiked yes, hair frosted with grey if that's what you mean lol

Edit: weeeeeird coincidence you mentioned the girl with the grey's in her hair now.


----------



## jaxadam

Couple of my favorites:

Speed detected by detection devices.

Artificially flavored with artificial flavors.

Automatic hand dryer dries hands automatically.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

God I love that Nick-90s-Doritos guitar.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My cat killed another rabbit. The rabbit had a warble larva in its neck, which was unexpected. I don't see those on most rabbits around here.


----------



## Crungy

Well that's some moderate nightmare fuel now that I've looked it up. Rabbits have some fucked up stuff with that and CRPV.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> Well that's some moderate nightmare fuel now that I've looked it up. Rabbits have some fucked up stuff with that and CRPV.



that, and have you ever read watership down? rabbits are fucking brootal


----------



## dr_game0ver

Right! Have you seen "Night of the Lepus"?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

dr_game0ver said:


> Right! Have you seen "Night of the Lepus"?


 No but I'm going to watch it asap thank you


----------



## Crungy

@wheresthefbomb I have not, the bit I read about it just now sounds interesting.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> @wheresthefbomb I have not, the but I read about it just now sounds interesting.


Def read it. It's a "children's" book so it's a quick read, super good though. There are two cartoon adaptations, the older one is horrifying and gave me nightmares as a child, super recommend. The new one is much cuter but still worth a watch. 

Also check out the band Fall of Efrafa, screamo/doom/post metal group that released a trilogy of albums all about Watership Down. Really good stuff.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> Well that's some moderate nightmare fuel now that I've looked it up. Rabbits have some fucked up stuff with that and CRPV.


warble flys affect a lot of mammals, not just rabbits. They can happen in cats, dogs, cows, etc.


----------



## Crungy

I'm surprised I've never heard of it, so I'm glad for having some knowledge but man them shits is fucked


----------



## Crungy

I saw this ad and tbh I'm little frightened even if it is click bait lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> I saw this ad and tbh I'm little frightened even if it is click bait lol
> View attachment 112167


it's legit 








Humans could breathe out of their buttholes like pigs, and trials will begin this year


A team of scholars in Japan has revealed that pigs can absorb oxygen through the anus. Research indicates that humans could do it too.




interestingengineering.com


----------



## Crungy

Well goddamn.... That was the website I saw the ad on but the I thought it was just a clickbait/scammy ad.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> Well goddamn.... That was the website I saw the ad on but the I thought it was just a clickbait/scammy ad.


nah IE is solid. They aggregate a lot of neat science content.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> warble flys affect a lot of mammals, not just rabbits. They can happen in cats, dogs, cows, etc.


...people.

But, everyone, don't google that if you have a weak stomach.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Started thinking about Hondo. Looks like another murdered Muiscorp line.
I think Hondo could be revived and make a mark.


----------



## MFB

I think I'm gonna need to bring back the Love & Relationships thread with all the different irons I got in the fire  It's been one week and I've already got stories.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

MFB said:


> I think I'm gonna need to bring back the Love & Relationships thread with all the different irons I got in the fire  It's been one week and I've already got stories.


Oh man I forgot all about that thread. Always a good read.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Looks like a safe space to talk about rabbits here. 

I loved rabbits when I was a kid. We had several... Big Red, Snowball, and Bean Blossom to name a few. But at some point in my childhood I remember that we took a little vaca up to Lake Erie... Middle Bass or North Bass Island to be more specific, where my grandparents either had a cottage or rented one... no idea. 

And I was ecstatic because the older folks were talking and joking about the rabbits there. I know I was excited af to see a bunch of real-world wild rabbits so I looked fwd to the trip. And when we got there I was disappointed because wtf? No rabbits! None. But I remember my grandpa bending down with crazy drunken grampa eyes fully engaged and looking deep into my soul and saying "They're coming". 

And after a day of fishing and playing and all that... dusk fell. And as it did... all around the cottage, they came. Little ears here and there, then more and more and more... until within idk minutes? there evolved an absolute ass-load of fucking rabbits. And they came closer and closer... out of the woods, out of the fields, out of the bowels of the earth. I'm talking hundreds upon hundreds... every-fucking-where. 

I eventually freaked out and wound up running inside where I sat almost traumatized. You ever hear of one billion rabbits methodically chewing and fucking? Well I do! It was like a slowly building furry nightmare... fascinating and nauseating at the same time. And they just kept coming closer... at some point surrounding the cottage. And of course all the adults laughing at my lament.

I will never forget that trip for the rabbits as well as getting stung in the eye by a wasp and for the memory of my grandpa having a heart-attack and having to be air-lifted to the mainland. Good times... unlocked!

So, rabbits... yeah.


----------



## Crungy

That escalated quickly!


----------



## CanserDYI

High Plains Drifter said:


> Looks like a safe space to talk about rabbits here.
> 
> I loved rabbits when I was a kid. We had several... Big Red, Snowball, and Bean Blossom to name a few. But at some point in my childhood I remember that we took a little vaca up to Lake Erie... Middle Bass or North Bass Island to be more specific, where my grandparents either had a cottage or rented one... no idea.
> 
> And I was ecstatic because the older folks were talking and joking about the rabbits there. I know I was excited af to see a bunch of real-world wild rabbits so I looked fwd to the trip. And when we got there I was disappointed because wtf? No rabbits! None. But I remember my grandpa bending down with crazy drunken grampa eyes fully engaged and looking deep into my soul and saying "They're coming".
> 
> And after a day of fishing and playing and all that... dusk fell. And as it did... all around the cottage, they came. Little ears here and there, then more and more and more... until within idk minutes? there evolved an absolute ass-load of fucking rabbits. And they came closer and closer... out of the woods, out of the fields, out of the bowels of the earth. I'm talking hundreds upon hundreds... every-fucking-where.
> 
> I eventually freaked out and wound up running inside where I sat almost traumatized. You ever hear of one billion rabbits methodically chewing and fucking? Well I do! It was like a slowly building furry nightmare... fascinating and nauseating at the same time. And they just kept coming closer... at some point surrounding the cottage. And of course all the adults laughing at my lament.
> 
> I will never forget that trip for the rabbits as well as getting stung in the eye by a wasp and for the memory of my grandpa having a heart-attack and having to be air-lifted to the mainland. Good times... unlocked!
> 
> So, rabbits... yeah.


I'm from the area and have been to most of those islands and have never experienced this! Was it specifically Middle Bass or North Bass Island that this happens? Or was it just a freak thing that happened that year? 

We get mad rabbits in my area, but never experienced this! haha


----------



## High Plains Drifter

CanserDYI said:


> I'm from the area and have been to most of those islands and have never experienced this! Was it specifically Middle Bass or North Bass Island that this happens? Or was it just a freak thing that happened that year?
> 
> We get mad rabbits in my area, but never experienced this! haha


I know it wasn't South Bass. I've been there too... later when middle-school age. Friend's family had a massive old Victorian house right there at Put-in-Bay... awesome times in the summer at the arcade and all of that. Kid had a fuckin Boston Whaler docked there too... as well as his dad's yacht. I was a poor kid so that shit was epic to me.

But yeah... I was only a little kid when we went to Middle Bass or North Bass. I just don't remember which one it was but there was very little traffic as I remember... not a touristy place like Put-in Bay or Port Clinton on the mainland. I feel like it was mostly residences... small homes, cottages, etc. Apparently iirc my dad or grandpa said that the rabbits had no natural predators there so they just exploded. I would guess that at some point they got a handle on the population explosion as this was in the 80's. But yeah, at that time the white-tail bunny community was livin large and def in charge in the am and pm hours.


----------



## nightflameauto

High Plains Drifter said:


> Looks like a safe space to talk about rabbits here.
> 
> I loved rabbits when I was a kid. We had several... Big Red, Snowball, and Bean Blossom to name a few. But at some point in my childhood I remember that we took a little vaca up to Lake Erie... Middle Bass or North Bass Island to be more specific, where my grandparents either had a cottage or rented one... no idea.
> 
> And I was ecstatic because the older folks were talking and joking about the rabbits there. I know I was excited af to see a bunch of real-world wild rabbits so I looked fwd to the trip. And when we got there I was disappointed because wtf? No rabbits! None. But I remember my grandpa bending down with crazy drunken grampa eyes fully engaged and looking deep into my soul and saying "They're coming".
> 
> And after a day of fishing and playing and all that... dusk fell. And as it did... all around the cottage, they came. Little ears here and there, then more and more and more... until within idk minutes? there evolved an absolute ass-load of fucking rabbits. And they came closer and closer... out of the woods, out of the fields, out of the bowels of the earth. I'm talking hundreds upon hundreds... every-fucking-where.
> 
> I eventually freaked out and wound up running inside where I sat almost traumatized. You ever hear of one billion rabbits methodically chewing and fucking? Well I do! It was like a slowly building furry nightmare... fascinating and nauseating at the same time. And they just kept coming closer... at some point surrounding the cottage. And of course all the adults laughing at my lament.
> 
> I will never forget that trip for the rabbits as well as getting stung in the eye by a wasp and for the memory of my grandpa having a heart-attack and having to be air-lifted to the mainland. Good times... unlocked!
> 
> So, rabbits... yeah.


This is some fuckin' Cthulhu / Old Ones level shit. Gat dang.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

nightflameauto said:


> This is some fuckin' Cthulhu / Old Ones level shit. Gat dang.


Well, as bad as the cottontail invasion was, as well as my inebriated father plucking at my cornea with tweezers, and watching my tube-filled grandpa being hauled off into the air... none of that even compared to the worst part of that vacation. 

The most haunting part of that whole experience had to be the nights that we'd have to go check and bait the trot-lines. On this nearly/ seemingly deserted island, my dad and grandfather had set catfish lines in this abandoned derelict boathouse that was actually more of a cave as I remember. And it was set into this cliff-face that we'd have to kind of crawl down to in order to get inside... dark churning abyss below. 

And as young as I was, they took my sister and I with them so that we could hold the flashlights as they'd venture back into this cavernous black hole... waves lapping up at our feet and echoing all around... bats and spiders hanging overhead, as we'd grip the crumbling concrete and rock with one hand and trembling flashlight in the other. 

And it's not like this was outright abuse lol. We were country kids and led a pretty adventurous life on a big farm... encountering all kinds of weird, sometimes scary or dangerous stuff... but I'll never forget that nightmarish water filled cave up on Lake Erie.


----------



## MFB

Finally took time to write down my usual calorie consumption per day, and uh, I can see why I lost a lot of weight during the pandemic  A typical day is just:

Lunch: english muffin + jam, 2 eggs and cheese, 3 strips of bacon, 12oz protein shake with two scoops of powder
Mid-day snack: protein bar
Dinner: usually just some chicken + potatoes

And given that I've been working out every other day now doing 5 mile runs, I'm cutting out around ~400 calories on that, so I'm only taking in around 1200cal/day. I was 290 at one point (and even that was done from my all-time high of 330) which even 1lb/week weight loss says its like 2500cal/day, so I'm doing double that and for some reason always surprised I wear a 38 again.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

saw a meme about mixing soda with cake mix in lieu of oil/eggs, and I was curious how it'd turn out. I tried it yesterday and it definitely works, but the cake texture doesn't hold together as well as it does with eggs or some other binder in it. I might have to try it again but with eggs as well.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> saw a meme about mixing soda with cake mix in lieu of oil/eggs, and I was curious how it'd turn out. I tried it yesterday and it definitely works, but the cake texture doesn't hold together as well as it does with eggs or some other binder in it. I might have to try it again but with eggs as well.


Like coca cola? Or did you use like a soda water? Very interested in this


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Like coca cola? Or did you use like a soda water? Very interested in this


Apparently you can use any flavored soda or soda water. I used A+W rootbeer with chocolate cake mix. Root beer taste was pretty much overshadowed by the chocolate. I'm going to try an orange soda+ vanilla cake next for dreamsicle vibes.


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> Apparently you can use any flavored soda or soda water. I used A+W rootbeer with chocolate cake mix. Root beer taste was pretty much overshadowed by the chocolate. I'm going to try an orange soda+ vanilla cake next for dreamsicle vibes.


One can of soda~=2 eggs and 1/4 cup of oil roughly? Or what was your ratio?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> One can of soda~=2 eggs and 1/4 cup of oil roughly? Or what was your ratio?


full can of 12oz soda + whole box of cake mix. That's it. just mix it and bake as instructed.


----------



## TedEH

MFB said:


> I think I'm gonna need to bring back the Love & Relationships thread with all the different irons I got in the fire  It's been one week and I've already got stories.


I've got a thing or two I'd post there, except that I'm in that headspace of "if I talk about it, or think too much about it, I'll probably jinx it or ruin it somehow".


----------



## wheresthefbomb

High Plains Drifter said:


> Looks like a safe space to talk about rabbits here.
> 
> I loved rabbits when I was a kid. We had several... Big Red, Snowball, and Bean Blossom to name a few. But at some point in my childhood I remember that we took a little vaca up to Lake Erie... Middle Bass or North Bass Island to be more specific, where my grandparents either had a cottage or rented one... no idea.
> 
> And I was ecstatic because the older folks were talking and joking about the rabbits there. I know I was excited af to see a bunch of real-world wild rabbits so I looked fwd to the trip. And when we got there I was disappointed because wtf? No rabbits! None. But I remember my grandpa bending down with crazy drunken grampa eyes fully engaged and looking deep into my soul and saying "They're coming".
> 
> And after a day of fishing and playing and all that... dusk fell. And as it did... all around the cottage, they came. Little ears here and there, then more and more and more... until within idk minutes? there evolved an absolute ass-load of fucking rabbits. And they came closer and closer... out of the woods, out of the fields, out of the bowels of the earth. I'm talking hundreds upon hundreds... every-fucking-where.
> 
> I eventually freaked out and wound up running inside where I sat almost traumatized. You ever hear of one billion rabbits methodically chewing and fucking? Well I do! It was like a slowly building furry nightmare... fascinating and nauseating at the same time. And they just kept coming closer... at some point surrounding the cottage. And of course all the adults laughing at my lament.
> 
> I will never forget that trip for the rabbits as well as getting stung in the eye by a wasp and for the memory of my grandpa having a heart-attack and having to be air-lifted to the mainland. Good times... unlocked!
> 
> So, rabbits... yeah.



It's about six hours between my town and the next big town in Alaska. As you might imagine, this is a drive I've made a number of times at this point.

One time though, just before dawn, I was driving down the road with my wife at the time, we were about an hour outside of Fairbanks. And we saw thousands upon thousands of rabbits, technically hairs I guess, hanging out in the ditches eating clover and whatever else. It was adorable and also uncanny. 

I have been told by multiple individuals that rabbits will sometimes congregate in circles that "look like" they are having a meeting or talking to each other. I have never seen this, but I have had independent sources make the same claim. 

I was also a rabbit kid, on account of 4H. I feel a strong kinship for and mystical/vaguely terrified respect for whatever social organization and communication they have going on.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> I think I'm gonna need to bring back the Love & Relationships thread with all the different irons I got in the fire  It's been one week and I've already got stories.



Let's do it. Last night I had a fucking wild sex dream where I was making love to/confessing my undying love to a woman who kept alternating between being my first wife and my most recent partner (pretty sure it's true in both cases) so I guess I should go to therapy lmaoooo


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> Let's do it. Last night I had a fucking wild sex dream where I was making love to/confessing my undying love to a woman who kept alternating between being my first wife and my most recent partner (pretty sure it's true in both cases) so I guess I should go to therapy lmaoooo


Bruh, I can't think of a bigger "you need to go work some shit out" dream than that.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

wheresthefbomb said:


> It's about six hours between my town and the next big town in Alaska. As you might imagine, this is a drive I've made a number of times at this point.
> 
> One time though, just before dawn, I was driving down the road with my wife at the time, we were about an hour outside of Fairbanks. And we saw thousands upon thousands of rabbits, technically hairs I guess, hanging out in the ditches eating clover and whatever else. It was adorable and also uncanny.
> 
> I have been told by multiple individuals that rabbits will sometimes congregate in circles that "look like" they are having a meeting or talking to each other. I have never seen this, but I have had independent sources make the same claim.
> 
> I was also a rabbit kid, on account of 4H. I feel a strong kinship for and mystical/vaguely terrified respect for whatever social organization and communication they have going on.


lol I was a 4H kid too...showed polish chickens, couple of rabbits, and a fuckin goat named Vanessa. Also did whatever kids do with vegetables... grew em? Idk. Loved that shit though and always dug pretty much all animals... cute and furry ones even more so. That time at Lake Erie was the only occasion that I saw them in full on 'night of the lepus' form although we had plenty of wild rabbits around our property.. just not hoards of em. Surprised that they grow in numbers up in AK like what you witnessed with ( I would guess) tons of predators around and I can def see how that woulda been a bit surreal lol. I've never heard of them performing seances or anything but who knows? Maybe it's their version of a meet-n-greet or mixer... little small talk before heading to fuck town. Snowball regularly fucked my dad's lazy boy ( chair, not me).


----------



## MFB

CanserDYI said:


> Bruh, I can't think of a bigger "you need to go work some shit out" dream than that.



Oh, oh!

When I did a bunch of mushrooms a couple years back, I had a dream that me and the cute receptionist from my tattoo removal place were married and had a kid. I hadn't even tried to date anyone for ...3 years or so by that point, and that's not even counting GOING on it not just trying to get someone on one, and especially as someone who plans to stay as a DINK lifestyle if he does meet someone. 

I can remember everything about that dream, she looked so beautiful waking up next to her, and when she was playing with our "daughter," she looked like a really great mom too. It made me rethink if I was really as firm in my CF choice as I thought I was. I never asked her out because I didn't want to fuck up the client relationship, but I do hope she's happy if she's with someone.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> Oh, oh!
> 
> When I did a bunch of mushrooms a couple years back, I had a dream that me and the cute receptionist from my tattoo removal place were married and had a kid. I hadn't even tried to date anyone for ...3 years or so by that point, and that's not even counting GOING on it not just trying to get someone on one, and especially as someone who plans to stay as a DINK lifestyle if he does meet someone.
> 
> I can remember everything about that dream, she looked so beautiful waking up next to her, and when she was playing with our "daughter," she looked like a really great mom too. It made me rethink if I was really as firm in my CF choice as I thought I was. I never asked her out because I didn't want to fuck up the client relationship, but I do hope she's happy if she's with someone.



Johnny Truant vibes in this thread today.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> full can of 12oz soda + whole box of cake mix. That's it. just mix it and bake as instructed.


Now I want to to try it with a stout.


----------



## STRHelvete

Just got finished watching "Megan Is Missing" after seeing a bunch of people talk as if it were the most shocking movie of all time. That was the most boring shit I've ever seen and I keep forgetting that not everyone watches horror/gore/shock movies so their sense of fucked up is a lot different. There's a reason I don't hear horror fans talking about this movie. If anything I'm mad at myself for falling for it.


----------



## DestroyMankind

STRHelvete said:


> Just got finished watching "Megan Is Missing" after seeing a bunch of people talk as if it were the most shocking movie of all time. That was the most boring shit I've ever seen and I keep forgetting that not everyone watches horror/gore/shock movies so their sense of fucked up is a lot different. There's a reason I don't hear horror fans talking about this movie. If anything I'm mad at myself for falling for it.


A girl I used to work with claimed she loved horror movies. So I made a list of like 50 for her to check out and about three months later I left that job. About a year later I get a random text from her telling me how she just finished midsommar and how fucked up it was and fuck me for suggesting it. I thought it was funny as hell. I just recently suggested she watch Eden Lake and I told her I look forward to her review of it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DestroyMankind said:


> A girl I used to work with claimed she loved horror movies. So I made a list of like 50 for her to check out and about three months later I left that job. About a year later I get a random text from her telling me how she just finished midsommar and how fucked up it was and fuck me for suggesting it. I thought it was funny as hell. I just recently suggested she watch Eden Lake and I told her I look forward to her review of it.


My sister has been getting into horror movies more and more recently and asked me for a list of fucked up ones. So of course the first thing I recommend is Dumplings, and then A Serbian Film


----------



## DestroyMankind

KnightBrolaire said:


> My sister has been getting into horror movies more and more recently and asked me for a list of fucked up ones. So of course the first thing I recommend is Dumplings, and then A Serbian Film


I showed my sister the hills run red (she claimed to like horror movies)..I think she missed 3/4 of it because she had her hands over her eyes.


----------



## CanserDYI

Found this at my local park. Who the fuck signed off on this, then I want to know who put them in place??


----------



## Crungy

Having a foot rest is nice but that is ridiculous!


----------



## Leviathus

Stone ottomans are all the rage these days.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Leviathus said:


> Stone ottomans are all the rage these days.


Stone Ottoman - drummer


----------



## ShredmasterD

CanserDYI said:


> Found this at my local park. Who the fuck signed off on this, then I want to know who put them in place??


----------



## nightflameauto

Seabeast2000 said:


> Stone Ottoman - drummer


Seems like a weatherman name to me.


----------



## Crungy

Or a bad Stone Gossard knockoff


----------



## CanserDYI

How does the Rock pee?











He Dwayne's his Johnson.


----------



## Crungy

Fucking hell lmao


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> How does the Rock pee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He Dwayne's his Johnson.


You sir, just earned yourself the often talked about but rarely witnessed "booclap."

Gat dang. So few words, yet so masterfully played.


----------



## Seabeast2000

nightflameauto said:


> Seems like a weatherman name to me.


Here's the morning traffic from our ah in tha ska, stone ottoman... stone?


----------



## CanserDYI

I just heard the absolute BEST company motto, and whoever came up with this one deserves a raise and their face blown up and put on the front of the building. Theres a pretty well known towing service in my town called "Throne's Towing", and their motto?

"Help is just a throne's tow away."

FUCK that's good.


----------



## Crungy

That is some solid dad joke material, top shelf


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I always liked the transport company (I forget which one) with the motto "our business is picking up"


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> I just heard the absolute BEST company motto, and whoever came up with this one deserves a raise and their face blown up and put on the front of the building. Theres a pretty well known towing service in my town called "Throne's Towing", and their motto?
> 
> "Help is just a throne's tow away."
> 
> FUCK that's good.



That is good stuff!


----------



## CanserDYI

jaxadam said:


> That is good stuff!


Its almost like they made the motto first and was like "well now we have to start a towing business, right?"


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> Its almost like they made the motto first and was like "well now we have to start a towing business, right?"



Even better!


----------



## Crungy

This an "interesting" Reverb ad...









Ibanez RG-570-The Riddle of Steel-Dragons Blood | Reverb


"The riddle of steel, Lee?" Of course, what is steel, compared to the hand that wields it? "Lee, uhm, dude, do you need some Ivermectin? And yeah, I hear zinc can help with that condition." Brothers, I'm good, I promise you. The "Riddle of Steel" is a metaphor for all those who worship Metal. (We...




reverb.com


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I lived near the Dunn Funeral Home in Bowling Green, Ohio and I always thought they really wasted an opportunity by not using taglines such as "Where you go when you're all Dunn," "Come see us when you're Dunn," etc.


----------



## jaxadam

wheresthefbomb said:


> I lived near the Dunn Funeral Home in Bowling Green, Ohio and I always thought they really wasted an opportunity by not using taglines such as "Where you go when you're all Dunn," "Come see us when you're Dunn," etc.



They’re the last ones to let you down!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> This an "interesting" Reverb ad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez RG-570-The Riddle of Steel-Dragons Blood | Reverb
> 
> 
> "The riddle of steel, Lee?" Of course, what is steel, compared to the hand that wields it? "Lee, uhm, dude, do you need some Ivermectin? And yeah, I hear zinc can help with that condition." Brothers, I'm good, I promise you. The "Riddle of Steel" is a metaphor for all those who worship Metal. (We...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


cringe


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> I lived near the Dunn Funeral Home in Bowling Green, Ohio and I always thought they really wasted an opportunity by not using taglines such as "Where you go when you're all Dunn," "Come see us when you're Dunn," etc.


Hah, that same family owns Dunn Chevrolet out in Perrysburg and they actually do use a cheesy slogan, "its a DUNNNNNNNNNN DEAL!"


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> Hah, that same family owns Dunn Chevrolet out in Perrysburg and they actually do use a cheesy slogan, "its a DUNNNNNNNNNN DEAL!"


Sometimes I regret I got such a stupid last name. Lee.

Come buy your Lee jeans at Lee's! That's the best I've ever come up with.

I mean, the family claims all sorts of bullshit about Robert E, but it's mostly about the supposed servant girl that he knocked up and paid off to go away that begat our entire line. Yeah, we've always been classy. Hi5s!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> Sometimes I regret I got such a stupid last name. Lee.
> 
> Come buy your Lee jeans at Lee's! That's the best I've ever come up with.
> 
> I mean, the family claims all sorts of bullshit about Robert E, but it's mostly about the supposed servant girl that he knocked up and paid off to go away that begat our entire line. Yeah, we've always been classy. Hi5s!



Lots of potential here. Bare Lee's tanning salon! 

Also lots of potential if you breed. Brock Lee, Siri Susanna Lee (Siri S Lee for short), you get the picture.


----------



## TedEH

Anyone else bothered that the font color the forum uses for unread threads is hard to distinguish from the color for stuff you've read already?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

TedEH said:


> Anyone else bothered that the font color the forum uses for unread threads is hard to distinguish from the color for stuff you've read already?


Is it just bold vs not bold? That's what it feels like anyway.


----------



## TedEH

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Is it just bold vs not bold? That's what it feels like anyway.


Basically. It's just the "font-weight" that's different. On pretty much every screen I have, it's a barely visible difference though.
I use a plugin (Stylus) to hilight unread stuff so that my old-man eyes can pick them out:


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

TedEH said:


> Basically. It's just the "font-weight" that's different. On pretty much every screen I have, it's a barely visible difference though.
> I use a plugin (Stylus) to hilight unread stuff so that my old-man eyes can pick them out:
> View attachment 112758


I do like that


----------



## narad

Anyone ever try out these Stone Tone blocks? They seem kind of expensive but they have some decent endorsers. I couldn't find any thread about them, any info out there?






Stone Tone Trem Blocks Guitars Internal Mods Custom shop


Welcome to Stone Tone Products, we specialize in trem blocks for Floyd Rose, Gotoh, Ibanez, PRS, Peavy, Ernie ball, SBMM, Schaller, G&L, Fender and many others besides any custom specifications. Our sustain blocks will give you a new sonic identity. 100% guaranteed customer satisfaction is our goal.



www.stonetoneproducts.com


----------



## tian

narad said:


> Anyone ever try out these Stone Tone blocks? They seem kind of expensive but they have some decent endorsers. I couldn't find any thread about them, any info out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stone Tone Trem Blocks Guitars Internal Mods Custom shop
> 
> 
> Welcome to Stone Tone Products, we specialize in trem blocks for Floyd Rose, Gotoh, Ibanez, PRS, Peavy, Ernie ball, SBMM, Schaller, G&L, Fender and many others besides any custom specifications. Our sustain blocks will give you a new sonic identity. 100% guaranteed customer satisfaction is our goal.
> 
> 
> 
> www.stonetoneproducts.com


If a StoneTone thread is deleted in the woods when no one is around, does it make a sound? And if it does, did it improve the tone?


----------



## Crungy

That other thread deleted? Oh man I missed out lol


----------



## tedtan

I missed the end of that thread, but it was pretty negative, so I’m surprised that it lasted as long as it did.


----------



## Hollowway

Dunable control knobs are the best looking knobs on the market. So cool and unique.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


> Dunable control knobs are the best looking knobs on the market. So cool and unique.


hmm, are they sold separately?


----------



## Hollowway

Seabeast2000 said:


> hmm, are they sold separately?


This I don't know, but I've wondered the same, so I should do a little googling to see.

I did find these... https://www.parts-express.com/Vinta...Ve1zwIDPbbK7WPxpPC-lDWIljaTdsxFBoCizgQAvD_BwE


----------



## Hollowway

Anyone else finding it interesting how there’s virtually NEVER an Arda guitar for sale? If you’re not familiar, check out Luteria Arda. Beautiful guitars, but they veeeerrrrry rarely come up for sale second hand.


----------



## Hollowway

I feel like if I wrote a book about the continents, made each chapter about a particular continent, and on the first page I wrote, "Table of Continents," people would think back to being a kid, smile, and nod knowingly.


----------



## jaxadam

Hollowway said:


> I feel like if I wrote a book about the continents, made each chapter about a particular continent, and on the first page I wrote, "Table of Continents," people would think back to being a kid, smile, and nod knowingly.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Hollowway said:


> I feel like if I wrote a book about the continents, made each chapter about a particular continent, and on the first page I wrote, "Table of Continents," people would think back to being a kid, smile, and nod knowingly.


Please do it just for that joke.


----------



## Xaios

I was talking to my sister on the weekend, and we were discussing issues surrounding politics and social justice. I told her about how, for many years, I've owned a Magic: The Gathering card that is banned in all tournament play specifically for its subject matter. In fact, if you look at the art for this specific card, the first impression you'll likely get of the artist's personal views on race is, as it turns out, _exactly_ correct.

I showed her the card. Her response?



Spoiler



"Still a better love story than Twilight."



I laughed. Hard.

I would sell this card if I weren't wary that I would actually be selling it to someone who harbors views similar to the artist in question. I figure that, once I finally grow a pair and come to peace with the fact that I can't sell it or keep in good conscience and so I _will_ have to take the loss on it from a financial perspective, I'll destroy it. Small price to pay to be able to sleep at night, ultimately.

Honestly, the worst part is that, in the right deck, it's actually an _incredibly_ powerful card.


----------



## Demiurge

Yeesh. More like _Grand Wizards_ of the Coast, amirite?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Xaios said:


> I was talking to my sister on the weekend, and we were discussing issues surrounding politics and social justice. I told her about how, for many years, I've owned a Magic: The Gathering card that is banned in all tournament play specifically for its subject matter. In fact, if you look at the art for this specific card, the first impression you'll likely get of the artist's personal views on race is, as it turns out, _exactly_ correct.
> 
> I showed her the card. Her response?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Still a better love story than Twilight."
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed. Hard.
> 
> I would sell this card if I weren't wary that I would actually be selling it to someone who harbors views similar to the artist in question. I figure that, once I finally grow a pair and come to peace with the fact that I can't sell it or keep in good conscience and so I _will_ have to take the loss on it from a financial perspective, I'll destroy it. Small price to pay to be able to sleep at night, ultimately.
> 
> Honestly, the worst part is that, in the right deck, it's actually an _incredibly_ powerful card.



Wow. What a weird rabbithole.


----------



## Hollowway

For sale adverts for guitars should have at least ONE straight on front shot. If it’s just a bunch of weird 3/4 shots and from the bottom edge of the guitar, etc, it feels like a dating profile pic that’s trying to hide something.


----------



## CanserDYI

Looking up memorabilia from my birth year, I found this absolute gem of guitar history. Cover up the guitars and this is a straight up gay porn cover, homies.


----------



## bostjan

I had an episode yesterday. My heart started racing for no apparent reason. I called my doctor, and she said it was no big deal - just try to relax and it'd go back to normal on it's own. I just went about my day as usual, just with my heart doing 150 bpm, thinking, that this is pretty weird, but if the doctor says its normal, it must be fine. She called back an hour later and asked if it went away, and I said no, and she totally did a 180° turn from "meh, no big deal" to "drop whatever it is you are doing and go to the ER right now."

Ok, cool. Dropped everything I was doing, drove myself to the ER. Sat in the waiting room for 20 minutes while some 60-ish year old lady talked the receptionist's ear off.  Checked in. Sat and waited another 15-20 minutes before getting called back. Nonchalantly walked back to the treatment room, and then there was a doctor, an orderly, and 12 nurses (literally) all rushing around. They kept telling me to relax, which honestly just started stressing me out. Then the doctor tells me he's giving me adenosine to stop my heart and that I may need to cough really hard until my hear starts beating again. IDK how TF they thought a patient would respond to all of this, but I was like, wait a second, isn't there another way to- but by then they already slammed a syringe of 6 mg of liquid death right into my heart. The doctor did a little countdown and, when he got to zero, he started telling me to cough and move my head and he started pressing really hard on my neck. I felt nothing but confusion. I coughed and did the things he was saying, then he asked what it felt like, and I said that the injection site feels all wet, but otherwise nothing. They looked down and I guess the IV they were using blew out and no one noticed. They reinserted and did the same thing again, still nothing. Then 12 mg of the same stuff, then 18 mg, then they gave up on that and instructed me to blow into a syringe, and when that did nothing, told me to poop my pants. At that point, I honestly thought I was being punkd. Anyway, eventually, either from a combination of all the treatments they tried, or just whatever happened wore off, and I was back to normal.

What a weird experience. I looked it up, and that drug they gave me is real, and evidently, it really does stop your heart and makes you feel like you are dying. Holy shit, I'm glad I didn't have to deal with that.

But I learned 1. evidently, I'm one in a million being totally immune to that drug, and way less trivial to know 2. my heart is an asshole. I've never taken great care of myself, but I do get some exercise and I don't smoke nor drink heavily (I do like craft beer, but I have been very careful since my twenties, prior to that I was an uncontrolled alcoholic for a solid year), and I don't do any drugs - haven't even had caffeine in years. But I'm old and I was a dick to my body when I was young.

I guess it's time to go on medication.


----------



## jaxadam

bostjan said:


> I had an episode yesterday. My heart started racing for no apparent reason. I called my doctor, and she said it was no big deal - just try to relax and it'd go back to normal on it's own. I just went about my day as usual, just with my heart doing 150 bpm, thinking, that this is pretty weird, but if the doctor says its normal, it must be fine. She called back an hour later and asked if it went away, and I said no, and she totally did a 180° turn from "meh, no big deal" to "drop whatever it is you are doing and go to the ER right now."
> 
> Ok, cool. Dropped everything I was doing, drove myself to the ER. Sat in the waiting room for 20 minutes while some 60-ish year old lady talked the receptionist's ear off. Checked in. Sat and waited another 15-20 minutes before getting called back. Nonchalantly walked back to the treatment room, and then there was a doctor, an orderly, and 12 nurses (literally) all rushing around. They kept telling me to relax, which honestly just started stressing me out. Then the doctor tells me he's giving me adenosine to stop my heart and that I may need to cough really hard until my hear starts beating again. IDK how TF they thought a patient would respond to all of this, but I was like, wait a second, isn't there another way to- but by then they already slammed a syringe of 6 mg of liquid death right into my heart. The doctor did a little countdown and, when he got to zero, he started telling me to cough and move my head and he started pressing really hard on my neck. I felt nothing but confusion. I coughed and did the things he was saying, then he asked what it felt like, and I said that the injection site feels all wet, but otherwise nothing. They looked down and I guess the IV they were using blew out and no one noticed. They reinserted and did the same thing again, still nothing. Then 12 mg of the same stuff, then 18 mg, then they gave up on that and instructed me to blow into a syringe, and when that did nothing, told me to poop my pants. At that point, I honestly thought I was being punkd. Anyway, eventually, either from a combination of all the treatments they tried, or just whatever happened wore off, and I was back to normal.
> 
> What a weird experience. I looked it up, and that drug they gave me is real, and evidently, it really does stop your heart and makes you feel like you are dying. Holy shit, I'm glad I didn't have to deal with that.
> 
> But I learned 1. evidently, I'm one in a million being totally immune to that drug, and way less trivial to know 2. my heart is an asshole. I've never taken great care of myself, but I do get some exercise and I don't smoke nor drink heavily (I do like craft beer, but I have been very careful since my twenties, prior to that I was an uncontrolled alcoholic for a solid year), and I don't do any drugs - haven't even had caffeine in years. But I'm old and I was a dick to my body when I was young.
> 
> I guess it's time to go on medication.



Hey man, if these guys can do 200 bpm for 20 minutes, so can you!


----------



## bostjan

jaxadam said:


> Hey man, if these guys can do 200 bpm for 20 minutes, so can you!



Haha, yes! But sitting at a computer writing a report after eating a nice lunch doesn't seem like the right sort of context. I've never had my heart rate up above 200 for more than a couple seconds doing some heavy interval cardio training. That's just nuts!


----------



## jaxadam

bostjan said:


> Haha, yes! But sitting at a computer writing a report after eating a nice lunch doesn't seem like the right sort of context. I've never had my heart rate up above 200 for more than a couple seconds doing some heavy interval cardio training. That's just nuts!



One of the worst feelings I've ever experienced was drinking a Monster and then hitting the track.

What is your resting heart rate?


----------



## CanserDYI

Jesus fucking Christ @bostjan that was straight up sweaty palm city right there. Glad you're....okay? Alive? Are you okay?


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> I had an episode yesterday. My heart started racing for no apparent reason. I called my doctor, and she said it was no big deal - just try to relax and it'd go back to normal on it's own. I just went about my day as usual, just with my heart doing 150 bpm, thinking, that this is pretty weird, but if the doctor says its normal, it must be fine. She called back an hour later and asked if it went away, and I said no, and she totally did a 180° turn from "meh, no big deal" to "drop whatever it is you are doing and go to the ER right now."
> 
> Ok, cool. Dropped everything I was doing, drove myself to the ER. Sat in the waiting room for 20 minutes while some 60-ish year old lady talked the receptionist's ear off. Checked in. Sat and waited another 15-20 minutes before getting called back. Nonchalantly walked back to the treatment room, and then there was a doctor, an orderly, and 12 nurses (literally) all rushing around. They kept telling me to relax, which honestly just started stressing me out. Then the doctor tells me he's giving me adenosine to stop my heart and that I may need to cough really hard until my hear starts beating again. IDK how TF they thought a patient would respond to all of this, but I was like, wait a second, isn't there another way to- but by then they already slammed a syringe of 6 mg of liquid death right into my heart. The doctor did a little countdown and, when he got to zero, he started telling me to cough and move my head and he started pressing really hard on my neck. I felt nothing but confusion. I coughed and did the things he was saying, then he asked what it felt like, and I said that the injection site feels all wet, but otherwise nothing. They looked down and I guess the IV they were using blew out and no one noticed. They reinserted and did the same thing again, still nothing. Then 12 mg of the same stuff, then 18 mg, then they gave up on that and instructed me to blow into a syringe, and when that did nothing, told me to poop my pants. At that point, I honestly thought I was being punkd. Anyway, eventually, either from a combination of all the treatments they tried, or just whatever happened wore off, and I was back to normal.
> 
> What a weird experience. I looked it up, and that drug they gave me is real, and evidently, it really does stop your heart and makes you feel like you are dying. Holy shit, I'm glad I didn't have to deal with that.
> 
> But I learned 1. evidently, I'm one in a million being totally immune to that drug, and way less trivial to know 2. my heart is an asshole. I've never taken great care of myself, but I do get some exercise and I don't smoke nor drink heavily (I do like craft beer, but I have been very careful since my twenties, prior to that I was an uncontrolled alcoholic for a solid year), and I don't do any drugs - haven't even had caffeine in years. But I'm old and I was a dick to my body when I was young.
> 
> I guess it's time to go on medication.


God damn, bro. That's scary.

One of my good friends had his daughter, around ten at the time, go through a problem with her heart and irregular beats. They gave her that shit and then paddled her to reset everything. She talked about how weird the experience was. She said it was like everything around her was in a deep, deep tunnel that just kept getting further and further away, then it was all gone for a brief moment, then it turned around and a little dot of light slowly turned back into everything around her. They literally killed her for something like seven seconds to let the heart "rest" before restarting.

That shit is fucking terrifying. I mean, it's amazing they know what to do, but every medical procedure holds some chance in it. My brother-in-arms got much beer-comfort out of that story, let me tell you.


----------



## bostjan

jaxadam said:


> One of the worst feelings I've ever experienced was drinking a Monster and then hitting the track.
> 
> What is your resting heart rate?


Usually 80, give or take. The last 5ish years have been rougher on me than usual, and I need to take better care of myself. I guess I just hadn't realized how bad I had gotten.



CanserDYI said:


> Jesus fucking Christ @bostjan that was straight up sweaty palm city right there. Glad you're....okay? Alive? Are you okay?



I'm a little on edge right now. Been waiting to hear back from the doctor for 90 minutes with a final verdict.



nightflameauto said:


> God damn, bro. That's scary.
> 
> One of my good friends had his daughter, around ten at the time, go through a problem with her heart and irregular beats. They gave her that shit and then paddled her to reset everything. She talked about how weird the experience was. She said it was like everything around her was in a deep, deep tunnel that just kept getting further and further away, then it was all gone for a brief moment, then it turned around and a little dot of light slowly turned back into everything around her. They literally killed her for something like seven seconds to let the heart "rest" before restarting.
> 
> That shit is fucking terrifying. I mean, it's amazing they know what to do, but every medical procedure holds some chance in it. My brother-in-arms got much beer-comfort out of that story, let me tell you.


That's a horrifying experience for a kid to go through. I really hope she is okay now.

Since that was the first resort, I'm a little shocked at how easy the treatments that followed were.


----------



## CanserDYI

My friend just bought this shirt and I'm so jealous.


----------



## Crungy

@bostjan holy shit man..... I hope you're doing okay. Any news today?


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> @bostjan holy shit man..... I hope you're doing okay. Any news today?


Hey, thanks for checking up!

So I still have more questions than answers, but, if I understood the doctor correctly, I should be okay, I just need to go on a medicine that acts like a feedback eliminator for nerve signals.


----------



## nightflameauto

Not sure where else I'd put this, so here I guess.

We had a guest leadership training person in. Normally, those things are a huge bore. This guy though, he'd done a lot of other careers before he took this up, one of which was stand-up comedian. So he kept thing nice and lively, while still actually having some information.

He did something it doesn't seem like anybody else ever does. He even said he can't get other people in his company to talk about it, but it needs addressed so he talks about it. Then he gave us a whole run-down of the three or four generations you may interact with out in the active workforce and how they were raised to expect different things. It was really well laid out, and didn't leave anyone pissed, which was the real miracle. None of it was an attack.

I wish I could get that dude to do a whole routine for our entire country. I think it'd clear up a lot of the "MAKE EVERYBODY ELSE SUFFER MORE" bullshit we see nearly everywhere now.

First time I ever got anything out of a work sponsored program.


----------



## Hollowway

bostjan said:


> Haha, yes! But sitting at a computer writing a report after eating a nice lunch doesn't seem like the right sort of context. I've never had my heart rate up above 200 for more than a couple seconds doing some heavy interval cardio training. That's just nuts!


Oh you’ve done motocross and it’s an adrenaline rush? That’s cute. But have you ever WRITTEN A REPORT AFTER EATING A NICE LUNCH?! 

Dang, man, I’m glad you’re ok. That’s scary!


----------



## jaxadam

Hollowway said:


> Oh you’ve done motocross and it’s an adrenaline rush? That’s cute. But have you ever WRITTEN A REPORT AFTER EATING A NICE LUNCH?!
> 
> Dang, man, I’m glad you’re ok. That’s scary!


----------



## tedtan

bostjan said:


> I had an episode yesterday. My heart started racing for no apparent reason. I called my doctor, and she said it was no big deal - just try to relax and it'd go back to normal on it's own. I just went about my day as usual, just with my heart doing 150 bpm, thinking, that this is pretty weird, but if the doctor says its normal, it must be fine. She called back an hour later and asked if it went away, and I said no, and she totally did a 180° turn from "meh, no big deal" to "drop whatever it is you are doing and go to the ER right now."
> 
> Ok, cool. Dropped everything I was doing, drove myself to the ER. Sat in the waiting room for 20 minutes while some 60-ish year old lady talked the receptionist's ear off. Checked in. Sat and waited another 15-20 minutes before getting called back. Nonchalantly walked back to the treatment room, and then there was a doctor, an orderly, and 12 nurses (literally) all rushing around. They kept telling me to relax, which honestly just started stressing me out. Then the doctor tells me he's giving me adenosine to stop my heart and that I may need to cough really hard until my hear starts beating again. IDK how TF they thought a patient would respond to all of this, but I was like, wait a second, isn't there another way to- but by then they already slammed a syringe of 6 mg of liquid death right into my heart. The doctor did a little countdown and, when he got to zero, he started telling me to cough and move my head and he started pressing really hard on my neck. I felt nothing but confusion. I coughed and did the things he was saying, then he asked what it felt like, and I said that the injection site feels all wet, but otherwise nothing. They looked down and I guess the IV they were using blew out and no one noticed. They reinserted and did the same thing again, still nothing. Then 12 mg of the same stuff, then 18 mg, then they gave up on that and instructed me to blow into a syringe, and when that did nothing, told me to poop my pants. At that point, I honestly thought I was being punkd. Anyway, eventually, either from a combination of all the treatments they tried, or just whatever happened wore off, and I was back to normal.
> 
> What a weird experience. I looked it up, and that drug they gave me is real, and evidently, it really does stop your heart and makes you feel like you are dying. Holy shit, I'm glad I didn't have to deal with that.
> 
> But I learned 1. evidently, I'm one in a million being totally immune to that drug, and way less trivial to know 2. my heart is an asshole. I've never taken great care of myself, but I do get some exercise and I don't smoke nor drink heavily (I do like craft beer, but I have been very careful since my twenties, prior to that I was an uncontrolled alcoholic for a solid year), and I don't do any drugs - haven't even had caffeine in years. But I'm old and I was a dick to my body when I was young.
> 
> I guess it's time to go on medication.


Damn!

Hang in there and stay on top of it going forward.


----------



## Hollowway

nightflameauto said:


> Not sure where else I'd put this, so here I guess.
> 
> We had a guest leadership training person in. Normally, those things are a huge bore. This guy though, he'd done a lot of other careers before he took this up, one of which was stand-up comedian. So he kept thing nice and lively, while still actually having some information.
> 
> He did something it doesn't seem like anybody else ever does. He even said he can't get other people in his company to talk about it, but it needs addressed so he talks about it. Then he gave us a whole run-down of the three or four generations you may interact with out in the active workforce and how they were raised to expect different things. It was really well laid out, and didn't leave anyone pissed, which was the real miracle. None of it was an attack.
> 
> I wish I could get that dude to do a whole routine for our entire country. I think it'd clear up a lot of the "MAKE EVERYBODY ELSE SUFFER MORE" bullshit we see nearly everywhere now.
> 
> First time I ever got anything out of a work sponsored program.


That sounds awesome! Do you remember the name of the guy?


----------



## Hollowway

I hate the fact that we turned the noun “relic” into a verb, and now are stuck without a good past tense option. Wiktionary says “relicked” is an option (presumably from the same rule that gives us trafficked and panicked) but I can’t not see “re-licked” that way. It also says “reliced,” but, again, I’m seeing “re-liced” instead. Which leaves us to make up something like relicced, which is clumsy, or relic’ed, which is even more clumsy. I don’t know that I have a point here, other than to say I go out of my way to not type the past tense of the verb relic.


----------



## Leviathus

Hollowway said:


> I hate the fact that we turned the noun “relic” into a verb, and now are stuck without a good past tense option. Wiktionary says “relicked” is an option (presumably from the same rule that gives us trafficked and panicked) but I can’t not see “re-licked” that way. It also says “reliced,” but, again, I’m seeing “re-liced” instead. Which leaves us to make up something like relicced, which is clumsy, or relic’ed, which is even more clumsy. I don’t know that I have a point here, other than to say I go out of my way to not type the past tense of the verb relic.


Relic'd seems best to me.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Well that settles it, super local favorite pizza joint for lunch today. 

Also, my wife told me of a funny experience while at Walmort yesterday. 
Someone started making singular wretch/heave sounds on the PA and repeating at random intervals, for whatever reason suspects they were hitting up all of the PA phones so as not to get caught.


----------



## jaxadam

Seabeast2000 said:


> Well that settles it, super local favorite pizza joint for lunch today.
> 
> Also, my wife told me of a funny experience while at Walmort yesterday.
> Someone started making singular wretch/heave sounds on the PA and repeating at random intervals, for whatever reason suspects they were hitting up all of the PA phones so as not to get caught.



I have a slightly similar but slightly unrelated story as well...

My uncle was a really big dude and was a security guard at a super max. He also worked at the Piggly Wiggly grocery store. He was always a really big joker and when the cousins would fight and shit he would just grab our arms and put them in all of his "prisoner escort" holds and shit like that. But just a big fun loveable goofy guy.

Well, when he was working at the Piggly Wiggly, they had the florist section in the back with a helium tank for the balloons. He got the bright idea to take a big hit of the helium and then he was gonna run up to the front and say funny shit over the intercom in his helium enriched high pitch voice.

He didn't make it very far before he blacked out about halfway down the isle and took out a good bit of inventory.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Hollowway said:


> I hate the fact that we turned the noun “relic” into a verb, and now are stuck without a good past tense option. Wiktionary says “relicked” is an option (presumably from the same rule that gives us trafficked and panicked) but I can’t not see “re-licked” that way. It also says “reliced,” but, again, I’m seeing “re-liced” instead. Which leaves us to make up something like relicced, which is clumsy, or relic’ed, which is even more clumsy. I don’t know that I have a point here, other than to say I go out of my way to not type the past tense of the verb relic.


Like "cow-orkers "


----------



## bostjan

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Like "cow-orkers "





Cow orc-er


----------



## Hollowway

Day after day I see people post a picture of a female musician on FB. It's a post of a photo of them, but it is not their account - clearly - as it is a "women of metal" or something like that account. Yet, there's a whole string of boomers that start talking with the female musician. Do these guys not know the girl can't/doesn't see these? Like, it'll be a photo of Nita Strauss, and someone will write, "You're beautiful, Nita! When are you coming back to Ohio?" or something like that. I just can't figure out how these guys think they're talking to a person whose photo was posted by someone else.


----------



## jaxadam

Hollowway said:


> Day after day I see people post a picture of a female musician on FB. It's a post of a photo of them, but it is not their account - clearly - as it is a "women of metal" or something like that account. Yet, there's a whole string of boomers that start talking with the female musician. Do these guys not know the girl can't/doesn't see these? Like, it'll be a photo of Nita Strauss, and someone will write, "You're beautiful, Nita! When are you coming back to Ohio?" or something like that. I just can't figure out how these guys think they're talking to a person whose photo was posted by someone else.



Sounds like some shit I would do. But _definitely _my mom. Hell, she waves to the TV and says bye to the nightly news anchor when they sign off.


----------



## spudmunkey

jaxadam said:


> Sounds like some shit I would do. But _definitely _my mom. Hell, she waves to the TV and says bye to the nightly news anchor when they sign off.


She clamps in movie theaters, too, I bet. Does she tell the wait staff "Compliments to the chef!" at Panera, too? Just trying to gauge how far "gone" she is down that path.


----------



## jaxadam

spudmunkey said:


> She clamps in movie theaters, too, I bet. Does she tell the wait staff "Compliments to the chef!" at Panera, too? Just trying to gauge how far "gone" she is down that path.



She’s 80 years old and has totally lost it. We bought her a house about 2 miles away and moved her down here from Virginia almost fours years ago and every day is an adventure. A few days ago she told me she hadn’t had hot water for weeks and I go over there and it turns right on. My wife had to take her to get bloodwork and she took it upon herself to pee in a cup so she could take it with them. She keeps frozen meals in the fridge so we have to throw out about $200 worth of food a month. I mean it’s harder than raising a kid! But she’s still physically in very good shape so we are trying to manage her independence as best we can.

I should start a thread of “shit jaxadam’s mom did today”.


----------



## KentBrockman

jaxadam said:


> She’s 80 years old and has totally lost it. We bought her a house about 2 miles away and moved her down here from Virginia almost fours years ago and every day is an adventure. A few days ago she told me she hadn’t had hot water for weeks and I go over there and it turns right on. My wife had to take her to get bloodwork and she took it upon herself to pee in a cup so she could take it with them. She keeps frozen meals in the fridge so we have to throw out about $200 worth of food a month. I mean it’s harder than raising a kid! But she’s still physically in very good shape so we are trying to manage her independence as best we can.
> 
> I should start a thread of “shit jaxadam’s mom did today”.


Is she OK? None of those things sound healthy.


----------



## CanserDYI

@spudmunkey I know you either work in furniture or I've read a good amount of you talking about furniture, I have this old dining room table I'm getting out of storage and I want to refinish it but not sure of what wood it is. I have some awful pictures of where the finish rubbed off and hoping you'd be able to at least ballpark it.

The splotches are worn finish.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

CanserDYI said:


> @spudmunkey I know you either work in furniture or I've read a good amount of you talking about furniture, I have this old dining room table I'm getting out of storage and I want to refinish it but not sure of what wood it is. I have some awful pictures of where the finish rubbed off and hoping you'd be able to at least ballpark it.
> 
> The splotches are worn finish.
> 
> View attachment 113360
> View attachment 113361


Kinda looks like oak. But living in the Midwest US I just kind of assume all hardwood furniture is oak.


----------



## jaxadam

KentBrockman said:


> Is she OK? None of those things sound healthy.



No, she definitely has some kind of dementia, and we manage all of her affairs, but keep her living independently right up the road where we can be there in less than 5 minutes. She will never go to assisted living willingly. It is tough and it definitely has its challenges. I definitely have to be very delicate with my sense of humor around her.

For example, she gets all these calls from scammers claiming their are from Publishers Clearing House, the IRS, Paypal, Amazon, etc. and they will leave their name and "badge number" and it's hilarious because she's write this stuff down and their names are like Gary Busey, Steven Seagal, Tom Cruise, Michael Jackson, etc. Scammers must do this with the elderly to form some sense of familiarity. So I'm like "oh yeah, cool we have to go to the bank and get a cashier's check for this guy because you won a brand new Mercedes, but real quick let's watch one of their movies".

But it is very tough because they make very poor decisions and we are just doing the most damage control we possibly can. It's a big waste of time and money but what can you do...


----------



## CanserDYI

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Kinda looks like oak. But living in the Midwest US I just kind of assume all hardwood furniture is oak.


Yeah I was thinking red oak myself.


----------



## spudmunkey

It's a bit oak-y, but I'm getting some cherry vibes from it.


----------



## Hollowway

It drives me nuts how on FB if a guy musician posts a photo, the comments are about just about anything other than whether or not he's handsome, but when a girl musician posts, all anyone posts is "beautiful!" and "Smokin' hot!" I mean, do these guys think that a girl spends all this time working on something, just to have someone ignore it, and just talk about how she looks? I think if I were a girl, I'd be flattered that someone found me attractive, but not to the point that they continually ignore all other aspects of my being. /rant


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> It drives me nuts how on FB if a guy musician posts a photo, the comments are about just about anything other than whether or not he's handsome, but when a girl musician posts, all anyone posts is "beautiful!" and "Smokin' hot!" I mean, do these guys think that a girl spends all this time working on something, just to have someone ignore it, and just talk about how she looks? I think if I were a girl, I'd be flattered that someone found me attractive, but not to the point that they continually ignore all other aspects of my being. /rant


Honestly, I don't know how they do it without turning comments off. After 2-3 compliments, which I'm sure feel nice an uplifting, it's *gotta* get uncomfortable pretty damn quick...then again...post replies = engagement = exposure = potential $$ from ads, sponsors, etc.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> Honestly, I don't know how they do it without turning comments off. After 2-3 compliments, which I'm sure feel nice an uplifting, it's *gotta* get uncomfortable pretty damn quick...then again...post replies = engagement = exposure = potential $$ from ads, sponsors, etc.


True. I have to remember that these people are posting usually as a business (because there is no musician that is really in a position to turn down income these days).


----------



## nightflameauto

Hollowway said:


> That sounds awesome! Do you remember the name of the guy?


Garrison Wynn

He told great stories. One of my favorites was about what we got in kindergarten based on how old we were.

"If you're under thirty-five, in kindergarten you got told to work together to solve big problems. You got told you are each valuable, and together you can make a difference.
"When I was in kindergarten you know what I got told? There's gonna be a nuclear explosion so get under your desk and hold your head between your knees. That wooden desk will totally save you."

Then he went on to describe why there's so much conflict between younger and older folks in the same job, why growing up in these different worlds leads to different expectations, and then ultimately how to bridge the gap no matter which side you're starting on.

Honestly the only management training I've ever seen where I could look the dude in the eye afterward, shake his hand, and honestly say, "Thank you."


----------



## Hollowway

nightflameauto said:


> Garrison Wynn
> 
> He told great stories. One of my favorites was about what we got in kindergarten based on how old we were.
> 
> "If you're under thirty-five, in kindergarten you got told to work together to solve big problems. You got told you are each valuable, and together you can make a difference.
> "When I was in kindergarten you know what I got told? There's gonna be a nuclear explosion so get under your desk and hold your head between your knees. That wooden desk will totally save you."
> 
> Then he went on to describe why there's so much conflict between younger and older folks in the same job, why growing up in these different worlds leads to different expectations, and then ultimately how to bridge the gap no matter which side you're starting on.
> 
> Honestly the only management training I've ever seen where I could look the dude in the eye afterward, shake his hand, and honestly say, "Thank you."


 Nice! I’m going to see if I can find stuff on him!


----------



## nightflameauto

Hollowway said:


> Nice! I’m going to see if I can find stuff on him!


He's got some youtube stuff, but most of that cuts out the personable and story-telling moments.

In person that dude's a riot, and helpful at the same time. He definitely figured out how to play the motivation game.


----------



## CanserDYI

Anyone know the chances of a mid 2010s Jackson King V, pretty sure it was a JS model, having a standard fender neck pocket?


----------



## CapinCripes

My grandfather had an early 60s telecaster that he traded for a damn Washburn banjo at some point before they became valuable. Definitely not channeling his ghost for any solid investment advice. 

I've considered a esp Gary Holt model but I wondered if from the outside perspective from someone completely unaware of the metal/guitar scene it would be too meta to have a guitar with my last name printed on the back of the headstock and have it refer to some other dude. Like somebody comes over, looks at the Holt on the back of the headstock after they look at my sweet guitar and says "woah dude you got your name painted on the back of the headstock" and I'd have to tell them dead seriously, "nah man that's the other Holt"


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CapinCripes said:


> My grandfather had an early 60s telecaster that he traded for a damn Washburn banjo at some point before they became valuable. Definitely not channeling his ghost for any solid investment advice.
> 
> I've considered a esp Gary Holt model but I wondered if from the outside perspective from someone completely unaware of the metal/guitar scene it would be too meta to have a guitar with my last name printed on the back of the headstock and have it refer to some other dude. Like somebody comes over, looks at the Holt on the back of the headstock after they look at my sweet guitar and says "woah dude you got your name painted on the back of the headstock" and I'd have to tell them dead seriously, "nah man that's the other Holt"



I would 100% just tell them it's me, let them figure out if you're serious or not. When is the next time you're going to get the chance to own a guitar you like, with your own name on it???


----------



## Seabeast2000

When did 920D Custom stop doing the actual custom wiring harnesses? Hmmph. 

Anyway, these are too good and can be dangerous in the wrong hands:


----------



## Crungy

Oh man that sounds good as hell, and yes pistachios in general in high quantities


----------



## CapinCripes

The thing that offends my wife the most about lord's of chaos is the blasphemous lack of crop top.


----------



## jaxadam

Crungy said:


> Oh man that sounds good as hell, and yes pistachios in general in high quantities



They are absolutely amazing. Even the barbeque flavored ones are fire.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

jaxadam said:


> They are absolutely amazing. Even the barbeque flavored ones are fire.


Oh man I love BBQ stuff. I gotta try those. Been binging those new "love corn" corn nuts in BBQ or salt+vinegar lately. So damn good.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Young Tommy Lee Jones has a Bruce Dickinson gene.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Seabeast2000 said:


> When did 920D Custom stop doing the actual custom wiring harnesses? Hmmph.
> 
> Anyway, these are too good and can be dangerous in the wrong hands:
> 
> View attachment 113664


those are fucking awesome. Easily the best flavor imo


----------



## Seabeast2000

So the TV is on and there is Josh Homme singing "Let's Dance" with OG Nile Rogers in some arena event. Never would have guessed it was him singing without seeing it.


----------



## odibrom

Breathing exercises are the only conscious way to slow the heart bpm... look at yoga's pranayama concepts, exercises and applications.

On a similar note, one grows older and loises some pieces on the way, I'm getting a gallbladder surgery within a few hours... it look like mine is full of rocks...


----------



## Crungy

I hope your surgery goes well and your recovery is quick!


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> I hope your surgery goes well and your recovery is quick!



Thanks, it's done and I'm ok. It looks like my gallbladder was into some rock-and-roll, within its collection there was one with about 1cm diameter... shit, that was big...


----------



## MFB

I know we're slowly killing off the entire concept of winter as a season via global warming, but I think I'm gonna try to get back "into" snowboarding. I did it a couple years as a teen and didn't mind it, then I got into my head and thought I was better than it with typical teen BS, but now it's like, I just sort of need something to do to get out and I'm fine with bundling up and hitting the slopes.


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> I know we're slowly killing off the entire concept of winter as a season via global warming, but I think I'm gonna try to get back "into" snowboarding. I did it a couple years as a teen and didn't mind it, then I got into my head and thought I was better than it with typical teen BS, but now it's like, I just sort of need something to do to get out and I'm fine with bundling up and hitting the slopes.


I grew up skateboarding, it was my life for a reallllllly long time so when I was offered the chance to try snowboarding, I thought "hell yeah, I can show off, I've been on a board most of my life!"

Holy, fucking, shit was I wrong. Once I realized that snowboards can you know, move fucking SIDEWAYS, where as a skateboard can only move on one axis, my whole, well, everything was fucked up. I now look at snowboarders as gods among men.


----------



## MFB

CanserDYI said:


> I grew up skateboarding, it was my life for a reallllllly long time so when I was offered the chance to try snowboarding, I thought "hell yeah, I can show off, I've been on a board most of my life!"
> 
> Holy, fucking, shit was I wrong. Once I realized that snowboards can you know, move fucking SIDEWAYS, where as a skateboard can only move on one axis, my whole, well, everything was fucked up. I now look at snowboarders as gods among men.



Really? I mean, the only difference in my mind is the addition of the trucks/wheels, which don't get me wrong is substantial, but when you say "move sideways" I don't know how much I'd say they really DO; seems like you still have to shift the weight in the same way to change axis, it's just not as hard of a shift when you do it.

Guess I'll find out when the season starts


----------



## nightflameauto

Best LOL moment I've had in a minute.

Stop to drop off some pre-paid packages. I had a couple arms full. I see an older lady working her way to the door with a cane and looking like she was scared to grab the door for fear she'd fall. So, being me, I grab the door and hold it open despite having full arms. She got all excited and thanked me and was all giggle and telling me how polite a young man I am (I'm nearly fifty, and look it, so no, but hey, apparently she was feeling generous).

In the midst of this, as she gets about as close as she's gonna traveling through the door, an old man walks up, YANKS the door out of my hand and yells, "I'VE GOT THE DOOR!" I look over and he's lookin' at me like he could throttle me. I couldn't help but laugh as I walked away.

Look out, ladies over eighty. I'm on the prowl. LOL.


----------



## Crungy

odibrom said:


> Thanks, it's done and I'm ok. It looks like my gallbladder was into some rock-and-roll, within its collection there was one with about 1cm diameter... shit, that was big...


You're welcome and Yikes! I was lucky in that respect, no stones but a gall bladder that only worked at about 20% what it should. Still had some crappy gall bladder attacks that would last for hours.


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> Really? I mean, the only difference in my mind is the addition of the trucks/wheels, which don't get me wrong is substantial, but when you say "move sideways" I don't know how much I'd say they really DO; seems like you still have to shift the weight in the same way to change axis, it's just not as hard of a shift when you do it.
> 
> Guess I'll find out when the season starts


Oh man I just kept trying to slide down and my body would start shifting sideways, and for some reason my brain could not straighten my body out , took me forever to be able to just slide down straight, so weird.


----------



## odibrom

Crungy said:


> You're welcome and Yikes! I was lucky in that respect, no stones but a gall bladder that only worked at about 20% what it should. Still had some crappy gall bladder attacks that would last for hours.



Yeah, I also had some heavy cramps for hours, some with an impulse to throw up as well. Some were so heavy hitting that I had no position to lay down, sit or just be still waiting for it to go away... well, let's see, no more from now on...  (fingers crossed). Years go by and we loose some pieces on the way. Yesterday was the gallbladder, my tonsils went away when I was 7 and 2 of my wisdom teeth are also gone...


----------



## Crungy

It's like a hardware update!


----------



## Furtive Glance

Does it really count as a promotion if you had to apply for the job internally and still interview for it?


----------



## Hollowway

CanserDYI said:


> I grew up skateboarding, it was my life for a reallllllly long time so when I was offered the chance to try snowboarding, I thought "hell yeah, I can show off, I've been on a board most of my life!"
> 
> Holy, fucking, shit was I wrong. Once I realized that snowboards can you know, move fucking SIDEWAYS, where as a skateboard can only move on one axis, my whole, well, everything was fucked up. I now look at snowboarders as gods among men.


It was the opposite for me. I skateboarded some, but just could NEVER get good at it. I was like 2 left feet. I figured I’d try snowboarding, and while I agree it was nothing at all like riding a skateboard, I found it to be way easier. Idk why, but skateboarding always took me a lot of work just to do basic stuff.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Chicago Store in Tucson used to wheel this out onto the sidewalk. Found pic, not me. Not sure if this cab was an exhibition for a NAMM or maybe Neil Young used it.....can't remember. 

Also that old store, they moved a block or so away and I haven't been to the new location, was a masive gear hoard. Legit could have been a reality show. Just shit everywhere, boxes of guitar necks, much dust, etc. I hear they cleaned up their scene before they moved. Maybe same name, new owners.


----------



## CanserDYI

"Woman beheaded with sword by ex infront of horrified bystanders" 

Oh man that has to be in some crazy country X or Y,? Right? I clicked the article. Bay Area.


----------



## Crungy

Fucking hell. I looked up the story... The man no longer deserves to live.

I edited my post, I didn't realize CA had the death penalty but executions are on hold until at least 2023. Still, fuck this guy and light him up.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

CanserDYI said:


> "Woman beheaded with sword by ex infront of horrified bystanders"
> 
> Oh man that has to be in some crazy country X or Y,? Right? I clicked the article. Bay Area.


Jesus. What is it with the bay area and sword murders?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Jesus. What is it with the bay area and sword murders?


swords don't require background checks or 2 week waiting periods


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> View attachment 113926
> 
> 
> Chicago Store in Tucson used to wheel this out onto the sidewalk. Found pic, not me. Not sure if this cab was an exhibition for a NAMM or maybe Neil Young used it.....can't remember.
> 
> Also that old store, they moved a block or so away and I haven't been to the new location, was a masive gear hoard. Legit could have been a reality show. Just shit everywhere, boxes of guitar necks, much dust, etc. I hear they cleaned up their scene before they moved. Maybe same name, new owners.



this picture makes my sternum vibrate


----------



## CanserDYI

Just wanted to pass along the knowledge, I was able to make a really sturdy guitar box for shipping by using a Uhaul sports equipment shipping box and cutting off one side, folding the flaps down a bit and stapling that cut off side flat to the flaps, cost me about 4 dollars versus 10-20 plus shipping time to get the box to your house, as they usually don't carry the guitar boxes locally. 

Saved me a lot of hassle when my guitar unexpectedly sold without having a box, and guitar center being stingy about theirs. Wouldn't even sell me one lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Just wanted to pass along the knowledge, I was able to make a really sturdy guitar box for shipping by using a Uhaul sports equipment shipping box and cutting off one side, folding the flaps down a bit and stapling that cut off side flat to the flaps, cost me about 4 dollars versus 10-20 plus shipping time to get the box to your house, as they usually don't carry the guitar boxes locally.
> 
> Saved me a lot of hassle when my guitar unexpectedly sold without having a box, and guitar center being stingy about theirs. Wouldn't even sell me one lol.


I just splice together walmart or home depot moving boxes. Works really well and you can cut them to the exact size you need.


----------



## LordCashew

CanserDYI said:


> Just wanted to pass along the knowledge, I was able to make a really sturdy guitar box for shipping by using a Uhaul sports equipment shipping box and cutting off one side, folding the flaps down a bit and stapling that cut off side flat to the flaps, cost me about 4 dollars versus 10-20 plus shipping time to get the box to your house, as they usually don't carry the guitar boxes locally.
> 
> Saved me a lot of hassle when my guitar unexpectedly sold without having a box, and guitar center being stingy about theirs. Wouldn't even sell me one lol.


I've been hoarding guitar and bass shipping boxes for years because I don't want to go through the hassle of sourcing one. They're taking a lot of space in my garage shelving.

This is good to know.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I've noticed something about mostly non big budget 90s movies. Although maybe a few of those John Woo action flicks did this too.

Many of them have a perpetual soundtrack, often synthy, washed out with the dialog at times and super annoying. Like exhausting.

Oh and the dialog seems to need to be boosted to overcome the perpetual soundtrack, which makes it sound unnatural and also exhausting.


----------



## nightflameauto

Seabeast2000 said:


> I've noticed something about mostly non big budget 90s movies. Although maybe a few of those John Woo action flicks did this too.
> 
> Many of them have a perpetual soundtrack, often synthy, washed out with the dialog at times and super annoying. Like exhausting.
> 
> Oh and the dialog seems to need to be boosted to overcome the perpetual soundtrack, which makes it sound unnatural and also exhausting.


Lots of movies mixed for 5.1 or 7.1 end up mis-mixing the back channels WAY TOO FUCKING LOUD when they condense down to 2.1 or flat stereo. Sometimes, when they're really fucked up, they mix it differently scene to scene so you'll get a scene that seems fine, then a scene where it's clear back channel was accidentally boosted over the front channels, so you can't hear shit the actors are saying while the "background" music overpowers everything, then it'll flip back. I even hear it happening on newer TV shows. Like, isn't there some form of standard by this point to mix back channels lower than front channels for stereo mixes? Apparently not yet.


----------



## TedEH

It would surprise me if it's not an entirely separate mix -> as in you'd be picking between a 2ch / 5.1 / 7.1 source streams, that you'd hope would have been purpose mixed for each setup. I've made the mistake before of letting my playback device use the surround source (that it picks by default because the receiver is a "surround" playback device) and just let whatever you're playing it through handle the mixdown to stereo (if it even does it), and that leaves you at the whim of the hardware and / or janky settings for things like accidentally omitting a center channel because you don't have one.

At home, I watch most movies through a "surround system" with only two speakers attached, and I was always getting annoyed that voices were almost inaudible all the time, until I realized the receiver thought I had a center channel and just sent that sound to nowhere. It was 1000% worth it to dig through the settings and make sure the receiver setup matched the real-world speaker setup and that nothing in the chain used any surround settings (windows/console/etc audio settings, the chosen movie audio track, the receiver settings/profiles, etc).


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hey guys I'm not confident these often direct to video 90s movies were ever mixed in 5.1 or more. Assuming Stereo VHS format but I could be wrong.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> It would surprise me if it's not an entirely separate mix -> as in you'd be picking between a 2ch / 5.1 / 7.1 source streams, that you'd hope would have been purpose mixed for each setup. I've made the mistake before of letting my playback device use the surround source (that it picks by default because the receiver is a "surround" playback device) and just let whatever you're playing it through handle the mixdown to stereo (if it even does it), and that leaves you at the whim of the hardware and / or janky settings for things like accidentally omitting a center channel because you don't have one.
> 
> At home, I watch most movies through a "surround system" with only two speakers attached, and I was always getting annoyed that voices were almost inaudible all the time, until I realized the receiver thought I had a center channel and just sent that sound to nowhere. It was 1000% worth it to dig through the settings and make sure the receiver setup matched the real-world speaker setup and that nothing in the chain used any surround settings (windows/console/etc audio settings, the chosen movie audio track, the receiver settings/profiles, etc).


It'd be nice if my streaming device would have a "overall" setting that could be overridden on an individual basis. I set my Bluray player up correctly, but even there you get some weirdness from time to time.

And TV shows are absolutely the WORST for this. There are shows where you can seriously feel the difference scene to scene.


----------



## TedEH

Just thinking out loud at this point, but if someone was watching movies off a Windows PC, maybe the "spatial" setting accidentally gets turned on and messes with things? I'm not entirely sure how they work, but I think it's a funky filter that tried to jam an HRTF onto anything you give i t? That could definitely make movies sound bad.

Some TV shows though....... are just poorly mixed, hah.


----------



## CanserDYI

What I'm finding annoying is a lack of/poorly optimized volume matching/limiting on Netflix/Hulu/Amazon etc. I have to adjust the volume for EVERY show when it changes, drives me nuts.

I'm SURE they have to use some sort of system to level this out, but whatever they're doing is NOT working.


----------



## nightflameauto

TedEH said:


> Just thinking out loud at this point, but if someone was watching movies off a Windows PC, maybe the "spatial" setting accidentally gets turned on and messes with things? I'm not entirely sure how they work, but I think it's a funky filter that tried to jam an HRTF onto anything you give i t? That could definitely make movies sound bad.
> 
> Some TV shows though....... are just poorly mixed, hah.


Considering the schedules some of them keep, it's amazing they have anything beyond "take the boom mic and throw some music under it" sound.


----------



## bostjan

Yeah, that's why I generally don't like television. Anything that starts out good gets too much attention, which brings in the fat cats who want to dictate the artistic vision, so many good series end up "jumping the shark." When someone makes a movie, they typically get to take it to a developed state under a constant amount of interference (not always, but way more often), plus there's no chance of going to see a movie and it just literally never ends, but a television programme might stretch out for decades after it lost it's entertainment potency.


----------



## CapinCripes

So are musikraft 24.75 necks conversion necks or do they need different bodies?


----------



## CanserDYI

CapinCripes said:


> So are musikraft 24.75 necks conversion necks or do they need different bodies?


Pretty sure they are conversion necks, but might wanna shoot them an email.


----------



## CanserDYI

Someone buy this before I do, this is a fuckin steal.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

CanserDYI said:


> Someone buy this before I do, this is a fuckin steal.
> View attachment 114299



I remember my friend's dad had an amp just like this when I was a teenager, he used to let me rip it when I'd come over. I played a lot of sloppy Undertow riffs out of that thing. Sounded rad as hell.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

What happened with the locked "What spec is your signature guitar?" thread in the luthier section?


----------



## CanserDYI

Was having a thought today about car racing and drag strip racing. They work hard as hell to shave off fractions of seconds. They started off with 10-20 second quarter mile drags as being fast, the technology improved, and over time, all of that hard work accumulated to cars being able to do 8 second quarter miles, 5 second quarter miles, now we're down to cars doing 2 and 3 second quarter miles, etc. 

My stupid high question is, physically when does this just become teleporting? They're going to keep working and working until there are 1 second quarter miles and .5 second and keep inching down, you cant have fucking negative time right? Where is the line where it'd be physically impossible to move something that quickly? Would it eventually get so quick that it LOOKED like teleportation?


----------



## bostjan

Well, you aren't really limited so much with speed at this point as you are with acceleration. Since you have to start from rest, it takes some amount of time to go from rest to maximum speed.

Say x is the distance you went at time t, v is the speed at time t, and a is acceleration. For simplicity's sake, let's say that the acceleration is constant.

Starting from rest (v0 = 0), at t=0, the expression for distance is:

x = 1/2 a t²

Let's figure a quarter mile is about 400 m (it's actually a little over that), and then look at the relationship between t, the time to run a quarter mile, and a, the acceleration that is managed by the power output of the engine.

t = SQUARE ROOT( 2 x / a )

If you double the acceleration, you cut the time by 29%. If you go one hundred times the acceleration you cut the time by 90%. A million times the acceleration, you cut the time by 99.9%. And so on.

But you can't just up the acceleration a million times. There are huge internal forces in the engine, so you'll be lucky to up that acceleration by a few percent.


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> Well, you aren't really limited so much with speed at this point as you are with acceleration. Since you have to start from rest, it takes some amount of time to go from rest to maximum speed.
> 
> Say x is the distance you went at time t, v is the speed at time t, and a is acceleration. For simplicity's sake, let's say that the acceleration is constant.
> 
> Starting from rest (v0 = 0), at t=0, the expression for distance is:
> 
> x = 1/2 a t²
> 
> Let's figure a quarter mile is about 400 m (it's actually a little over that), and then look at the relationship between t, the time to run a quarter mile, and a, the acceleration that is managed by the power output of the engine.
> 
> t = SQUARE ROOT( 2 x / a )
> 
> If you double the acceleration, you cut the time by 29%. If you go one hundred times the acceleration you cut the time by 90%. A million times the acceleration, you cut the time by 99.9%. And so on.
> 
> But you can't just up the acceleration a million times. There are huge internal forces in the engine, so you'll be lucky to up that acceleration by a few percent.


And even if there were theoretical engines with no limitations, you start bumping against the laws of physics when you start approaching 'c'. As much as I like the idea that we'll break that speed limit at some point, there's no scientific basis today to believe it's possible other than some weird string-theory level abstractions and some supposed dark-energy particles. I have a feeling since it's all based on the theoretical side of physics, we're more than my lifetime away from seeing it as a "someday soon" thing.

Ooh, now I've got a fun thing to do with all that free-time I don't have. How fast would a car have to run a quarter mile in order for the people outside the car to seem to have aged faster than the occupant as they ran it?


----------



## jaxadam

LiveOVErdrive said:


> What happened with the locked "What spec is your signature guitar?" thread in the luthier section?



It’s not open to further replies.


----------



## bostjan

nightflameauto said:


> And even if there were theoretical engines with no limitations, you start bumping against the laws of physics when you start approaching 'c'. As much as I like the idea that we'll break that speed limit at some point, there's no scientific basis today to believe it's possible other than some weird string-theory level abstractions and some supposed dark-energy particles. I have a feeling since it's all based on the theoretical side of physics, we're more than my lifetime away from seeing it as a "someday soon" thing.
> 
> Ooh, now I've got a fun thing to do with all that free-time I don't have. How fast would a car have to run a quarter mile in order for the people outside the car to seem to have aged faster than the occupant as they ran it?


At constant speed or are we considering a relativistic acceleration from zero? How much does a group of people have to age before it's noticeable? I guess, more importantly, how long is the race? At 400 m, the most extreme case would be a particle at rest in the same inertial frame as the spectators instantly accelerating to the speed of light and then instantly stopping at the end. Then the spectators would age 1.3 µs more than the particle, so probably not very noticeable.

If you set up the Indy 500 around the Schwatzchild radius of a black hole, and then drove the car at the speed of light around the black hole for 800 000 m, you'd have a difficult time noticing the 3 ms difference in age, considering the fact that you'd be ripped apart by the tidal forces, the ridiculous amount of accelerating force, and then fall into the black hole at the end of the race.

But sitting and watching a NASCAR race, time does seem to stand still, almost as if nothing at all is happening, and hours can seem like weeks or even months. I wonder if any of Einstein's theories address that phenomenon.


----------



## CanserDYI

At what rate of acceleration would the car have to be travelling for it to appear as a blink of an eye to a human?


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> At what rate of acceleration would the car have to be travelling for it to appear as a blink of an eye to a human?



This one guy tried to tell me that a blink was the fastest think he could think of. Another told me a thought was the fastest. Finally a third told me light was the fastest. They were all wrong; I found out the hard way it’s diarrhea. One time I had it so bad I ran to the bathroom and before I could think, blink, or turn on the light I’d shit my pants!


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> At what rate of acceleration would the car have to be travelling for it to appear as a blink of an eye to a human?


That depends on how far you can see and how fast you blink.

If you say the average person can see 5000 m and the average blink lasts 300 ms, then the car would have to accelerate from rest and cover 5000m in 300 ms. So, the car would have to accelerate at 111 111.111 m/s² to cover that much distance in the blink of an eye. That's a little over 10 000 g's, which would definitely destroy the car. In fact, that's starting to get a bit close to electron degeneracy pressure, which is the limit where the force is enough to rip electrons off of their atoms. So the car accelerating that fast would definitely at least vaporize. In the case where it's made of some miracle material, the driver would still vaporize from the g-force. The car would then be going over 33 km/s by the time it escaped your view had you not blinked. That's not much compared to the speed of light at 300 000 km/s, and not nearly as fast as the fastest man-made object at 190 km/s, but consider that that speed record was achieved by an object that accelerated to that speed over the span of over seven years.

Furthermore, consider that, to accelerate a 1200 kg car that much, you'd need to supply a force of 30 million pounds (15 thousand tons), or, energy amounting to 667 billion joules, or a power of 2.2 trillion watts. Considering the typical engine efficiency, it'd take at least 20 gallons of gasoline to burn that much rubber (not possible, since gasoline doesn't burn that fast anyway). Considering the power, that'd be like 30 nuclear power plants all feeding the same car in order to make it go, if you had a 100% efficient process of converting electricity into kinetic energy. Obviously, the wires supplying that much power all at once would vaporize.

Even if you could somehow manage to get it going and not destroy everything, you'd then have a car going way too fast to stop, in fact, it'd be going so fast that it would escape the Earth's gravity and fly off into outer space. In fact, it'd be going almost fast enough to escape the Sun's gravity by the time you blinked. If you kept your foot on the gas for another tenth of a second, you'd launch yourself to Alpha Centauri.


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> That depends on how far you can see and how fast you blink.
> 
> If you say the average person can see 5000 m and the average blink lasts 300 ms, then the car would have to accelerate from rest and cover 5000m in 300 ms. So, the car would have to accelerate at 111 111.111 m/s² to cover that much distance in the blink of an eye. That's a little over 10 000 g's, which would definitely destroy the car. In fact, that's starting to get a bit close to electron degeneracy pressure, which is the limit where the force is enough to rip electrons off of their atoms. So the car accelerating that fast would definitely at least vaporize. In the case where it's made of some miracle material, the driver would still vaporize from the g-force. The car would then be going over 33 km/s by the time it escaped your view had you not blinked. That's not much compared to the speed of light at 300 000 km/s, and not nearly as fast as the fastest man-made object at 190 km/s, but consider that that speed record was achieved by an object that accelerated to that speed over the span of over seven years.
> 
> Furthermore, consider that, to accelerate a 1200 kg car that much, you'd need to supply a force of 30 million pounds (15 thousand tons), or, energy amounting to 667 billion joules, or a power of 2.2 trillion watts. Considering the typical engine efficiency, it'd take at least 20 gallons of gasoline to burn that much rubber (not possible, since gasoline doesn't burn that fast anyway). Considering the power, that'd be like 30 nuclear power plants all feeding the same car in order to make it go, if you had a 100% efficient process of converting electricity into kinetic energy. Obviously, the wires supplying that much power all at once would vaporize.
> 
> Even if you could somehow manage to get it going and not destroy everything, you'd then have a car going way too fast to stop, in fact, it'd be going so fast that it would escape the Earth's gravity and fly off into outer space. In fact, it'd be going almost fast enough to escape the Sun's gravity by the time you blinked. If you kept your foot on the gas for another tenth of a second, you'd launch yourself to Alpha Centauri.


2 things:

1. I wish I could quote this in my signature and not drive everyone insane.

2. You'd be fun to smoke a joint with, friend.


----------



## TedEH

I'm reminded of those "What if" articles on the xkcd site. That now are a book. Two books? But I'm mildly saddened he doesn't post them online anymore.


----------



## nightflameauto

bostjan said:


> That depends on how far you can see and how fast you blink.
> 
> If you say the average person can see 5000 m and the average blink lasts 300 ms, then the car would have to accelerate from rest and cover 5000m in 300 ms. So, the car would have to accelerate at 111 111.111 m/s² to cover that much distance in the blink of an eye. That's a little over 10 000 g's, which would definitely destroy the car. In fact, that's starting to get a bit close to electron degeneracy pressure, which is the limit where the force is enough to rip electrons off of their atoms. So the car accelerating that fast would definitely at least vaporize. In the case where it's made of some miracle material, the driver would still vaporize from the g-force. The car would then be going over 33 km/s by the time it escaped your view had you not blinked. That's not much compared to the speed of light at 300 000 km/s, and not nearly as fast as the fastest man-made object at 190 km/s, but consider that that speed record was achieved by an object that accelerated to that speed over the span of over seven years.
> 
> Furthermore, consider that, to accelerate a 1200 kg car that much, you'd need to supply a force of 30 million pounds (15 thousand tons), or, energy amounting to 667 billion joules, or a power of 2.2 trillion watts. Considering the typical engine efficiency, it'd take at least 20 gallons of gasoline to burn that much rubber (not possible, since gasoline doesn't burn that fast anyway). Considering the power, that'd be like 30 nuclear power plants all feeding the same car in order to make it go, if you had a 100% efficient process of converting electricity into kinetic energy. Obviously, the wires supplying that much power all at once would vaporize.
> 
> Even if you could somehow manage to get it going and not destroy everything, you'd then have a car going way too fast to stop, in fact, it'd be going so fast that it would escape the Earth's gravity and fly off into outer space. In fact, it'd be going almost fast enough to escape the Sun's gravity by the time you blinked. If you kept your foot on the gas for another tenth of a second, you'd launch yourself to Alpha Centauri.


You know, as fun as this conversation is, there's some pretty cool science-ish youtube channels that go into relativistic speeds and how various sized objects hitting the Earth at different angles at those speeds could break us apart. Fascinating stuff how much energy:
A) it would take to accelerate, say, a particle of sand up to .99999c.
B) how explosively that energy would impact any mostly solid object if it hit it at that speed.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I just emailed my landlord to see if I can get out of my lease and move back to the US (or wherever) in December. 

...now.. we wait. 

I wonder if he'll freak out about losing a tenant in the middle of winter in Quebec with the crazy leases with the July 1st moving day stuff they have here. It's in a prime location though so I doubt he'd have trouble finding another tenant. 


I guess we'll find out.


----------



## thebeesknees22

ok had a chat with my landlord. He was open to me moving in December, but he was pretty flexible overall so I'm just going to move after the next project which will probably be August/Sept. Maybe by then a city more interesting than Portland, or LA will be an option. ('cause I really don't want to move to either of those cities ha)


----------



## ShredmasterD

jaxadam said:


> This one guy tried to tell me that a blink was the fastest think he could think of. Another told me a thought was the fastest. Finally a third told me light was the fastest. They were all wrong; I found out the hard way it’s diarrhea. One time I had it so bad I ran to the bathroom and before I could think, blink, or turn on the light I’d shit my pants!


Shartingers Equation in action.


----------



## CanserDYI

I realized recently that I get much more satisfaction buying a cheap guitar and it being good, which keeps happening, over buying an expensive guitar and it being good. 

This is good news.


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> I realized recently that I get much more satisfaction buying a cheap guitar and it being good, which keeps happening, over buying an expensive guitar and it being good.
> 
> This is good news.


I'm so much the same.

Not that I'm giving up my Jackson PRO Warrior anytime soon. I had it pleked and pretty much tossed everything I could think of at it before it left Sweetwater, and it is pretty awesome.

But I've also got a JS32 King V that I put a lot of love into myself, and it's every bit the player. Guess which one spends more time in my hands and which spends more hanging on the wall looking pretty?

No more spendy guitars unless it's custom and something absolutely not available off the shelf. Played the game, lost a few, won a few, don't feel like playing anymore.

EDIT: 'lot a few?" WTF?


----------



## jaxadam

CanserDYI said:


> I realized recently that I get much more satisfaction buying a cheap guitar and it being good, which keeps happening, over buying an expensive guitar and it being good.
> 
> This is good news.



I mean, I have a handful of pretty nice guitars, but man it is hard to beat just a nice, middle of the road beater that looks great, sounds great, and feels great that you can just fuck with and mod.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

CanserDYI said:


> I realized recently that I get much more satisfaction buying a cheap guitar and it being good, which keeps happening, over buying an expensive guitar and it being good.
> 
> This is good news.


I feel like now with modern production lines, paying a lot of money for a non-custom guitar is going to be all about finish and setup quality. If you can do frets and a setup yourself pretty much anything modern can be a great player.

Though REALLY low end hardware is hard to get past without replacing.


----------



## nightflameauto

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I feel like now with modern production lines, paying a lot of money for a non-custom guitar is going to be all about finish and setup quality. If you can do frets and a setup yourself pretty much anything modern can be a great player.
> 
> Though REALLY low end hardware is hard to get past without replacing.


Yeah, but a lot of times you can buy the cheapest piece of shit available, replace everything on the wood with top-quality components, and still clock in well under what the equivalent would cost in a store. If you know soldering and fretwork, that is. The only real kicker at this point is components with different measurements. Bridges in particular.

I won't ever poo-poo those that want expensive guitars. If I had all the money in the world, I'd do the same. But if there's a cheaper option that nets me a player? I'm in.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

+1 cheap guitars 

also I'm never spending $1k+ on an amp again, and will stay under $500 if I can help it.


----------



## Crungy

It is very satisfying to spend less and "get" more.... This guy is a perfect case of that:




Got it in pieces with no electronics. Tried out an EMG at first that was good then came across a dirt cheap PAF 7. I really like that pickup in this guitar. Also swapped tuners to locking Tone Ninjas and it's easily one of my most played guitars. I did the acrylic pickguard as well, I'm pretty happy with the turnout.


----------



## CanserDYI

RIP Cliff Burton, died 36 years ago today. I will never forget the hours upon hours I spent smoking bongs in a dark room with my friends listening to Anesthesia and just zoning out to it.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> It is very satisfying to spend less and "get" more.... This guy is a perfect case of that:
> 
> View attachment 115023
> 
> 
> Got it in pieces with no electronics. Tried out an EMG at first that was good then came across a dirt cheap PAF 7. I really like that pickup in this guitar. Also swapped tuners to locking Tone Ninjas and it's easily one of my most played guitars. I did the acrylic pickguard as well, I'm pretty happy with the turnout.



Cheers dude, cool looking fiddle. I had an intro level PRS that I'd been gifted that had one pickup wired directly to the output, everything else had been stripped off, and it had been painted hot pink. I played the fuck out of it and I really miss it. Used it for every cover set I did, which at the time was fairly often.



CanserDYI said:


> RIP Cliff Burton, died 36 years ago today. I will never forget the hours upon hours I spent smoking bongs in a dark room with my friends listening to Anesthesia and just zoning out to it.



Cliff is my favorite thing about Metallica. I've had a poster of him since high school that came out of a MoP bass tab book. I have gotten rid of all my other rawkstar posters but still have that one, will probably never get rid of it unless it's to give it to some kid/


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I had an incredibly disturbing series of dreams last night. I am pretty sure I woke up between at least some of them, but I kept recalling the previous dreams in the next dream I would have, stitching them together into some sort of bizarre narrative.

The first three dreams in the sequence were pretty run-of-the-mill, Random stream of consciousness nonsense. The third one was deeply disturbing, in part because it wove the first three into its narrative. I woke up (in the dream) at the beginning of it and it felt incredibly real the entire time. It really defies description, but I had the distinct impression that I had had some sort of psychotic break the night before, probably involving lots of alcohol, and everyone around me was equal parts afraid of me, concerned for me, and treating me like I was liable to behave very unpredictably.

When I woke up I immediately wrote multiple pages trying to describe it, but the description failed to capture the highly disturbing nature of the dream. I still felt very disjointed, confused, and unsure of reality for Close to an hour after waking up (into reality this time). I was legitimately concerned that I was having some kind of psychotic break in real life, or that I was about to discover that I'm schizophrenic or something like that.

I use to lucid dream a lot as a kid, started lucid dreaming again in the last couple weeks since I've stop smoking cannabis. This always happens when I take breaks but I've never perpetrated such an incredible mindfuck on myself. In at least one of the initial sequence of three dreams, I recognized that I was dreaming and started doing the lucid dream thing where I could control the physical world, narrative, peoples actions, etc. the overall impression I have is that I started lucid dreaming, then forgot I was dreaming again, but the lucid dream crazy train was already running off the tracks and I was just along for the ride at that point.

I probably said "what the fuck" and "that was so fucked up" two dozen times in the first five minutes after waking up for real. I still, right now, keep having moments of doubting whether I'm still dreaming or not.

What the fuck, brain?


----------



## CanserDYI

wheresthefbomb said:


> I had an incredibly disturbing series of dreams last night. I am pretty sure I woke up between at least some of them, but I kept recalling the previous dreams in the next dream I would have, stitching them together into some sort of bizarre narrative.
> 
> The first three dreams in the sequence were pretty run-of-the-mill, Random stream of consciousness nonsense. The third one was deeply disturbing, in part because it wove the first three into its narrative. I woke up (in the dream) at the beginning of it and it felt incredibly real the entire time. It really defies description, but I had the distinct impression that I had had some sort of psychotic break the night before, probably involving lots of alcohol, and everyone around me was equal parts afraid of me, concerned for me, and treating me like I was liable to behave very unpredictably.
> 
> When I woke up I immediately wrote multiple pages trying to describe it, but the description failed to capture the highly disturbing nature of the dream. I still felt very disjointed, confused, and unsure of reality for Close to an hour after waking up (into reality this time). I was legitimately concerned that I was having some kind of psychotic break in real life, or that I was about to discover that I'm schizophrenic or something like that.
> 
> I use to lucid dream a lot as a kid, started lucid dreaming again in the last couple weeks since I've stop smoking cannabis. This always happens when I take breaks but I've never perpetrated such an incredible mindfuck on myself. In at least one of the initial sequence of three dreams, I recognized that I was dreaming and started doing the lucid dream thing where I could control the physical world, narrative, peoples actions, etc. the overall impression I have is that I started lucid dreaming, then forgot I was dreaming again, but the lucid dream crazy train was already running off the tracks and I was just along for the ride at that point.
> 
> I probably said "what the fuck" and "that was so fucked up" two dozen times in the first five minutes after waking up for real. I still, right now, keep having moments of doubting whether I'm still dreaming or not.
> 
> What the fuck, brain?


Yepppp the dreams when you cut down on weed, man. The dreams.


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> I had an incredibly disturbing series of dreams last night. I am pretty sure I woke up between at least some of them, but I kept recalling the previous dreams in the next dream I would have, stitching them together into some sort of bizarre narrative.
> 
> The first three dreams in the sequence were pretty run-of-the-mill, Random stream of consciousness nonsense. The third one was deeply disturbing, in part because it wove the first three into its narrative. I woke up (in the dream) at the beginning of it and it felt incredibly real the entire time. It really defies description, but I had the distinct impression that I had had some sort of psychotic break the night before, probably involving lots of alcohol, and everyone around me was equal parts afraid of me, concerned for me, and treating me like I was liable to behave very unpredictably.
> 
> When I woke up I immediately wrote multiple pages trying to describe it, but the description failed to capture the highly disturbing nature of the dream. I still felt very disjointed, confused, and unsure of reality for Close to an hour after waking up (into reality this time). I was legitimately concerned that I was having some kind of psychotic break in real life, or that I was about to discover that I'm schizophrenic or something like that.
> 
> I use to lucid dream a lot as a kid, started lucid dreaming again in the last couple weeks since I've stop smoking cannabis. This always happens when I take breaks but I've never perpetrated such an incredible mindfuck on myself. In at least one of the initial sequence of three dreams, I recognized that I was dreaming and started doing the lucid dream thing where I could control the physical world, narrative, peoples actions, etc. the overall impression I have is that I started lucid dreaming, then forgot I was dreaming again, but the lucid dream crazy train was already running off the tracks and I was just along for the ride at that point.
> 
> I probably said "what the fuck" and "that was so fucked up" two dozen times in the first five minutes after waking up for real. I still, right now, keep having moments of doubting whether I'm still dreaming or not.
> 
> What the fuck, brain?


I'm bummed I didn't get this much of a mindfuck when I came back off my edibles.

I miss the lucid, or at least semi-lucid dreams I used to have. My favorites were the ones that started with me ask a kid tossing my parachuting action figures off the balcony, then had me launching off into space with no suit on, just me flying. Haven't had one of those in decades.

Or the other cool ones, where the neighbor girls (we were close back then) and I would turn into giants and start stomping on the houses of the people that were mean to us. LOL.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> Or the other cool ones, where the neighbor girls (we were close back then) and I would turn into giants and start stomping on the houses of the people that were mean to us. LOL.



_ Now That's What I Call Lucid Dreaming!_

Can also relate to the flying dreams. I remember as a kid people telling me that if you fall in your dream you were dying in real life, but I have flown, fallen, and hit the ground dozens of times in dozens of dreams. When I was a kid, my go to for handling any stressful/fucked up dreams was I would just lift off the ground and fly away.


----------



## CanserDYI

nightflameauto said:


> Or the other cool ones, where the neighbor girls (we were close back then) and I would turn into giants and start stomping on the houses of the people that were mean to us. LOL.


Dude, i've had this dream. Not with neighbor girls, but a neighbor friend of mine. We all just grew super high and started smashing people from school's houses.


----------



## MFB

I don't think you guys now what you're supposed to be doing with neighbor girls, but it ain't that


----------



## wheresthefbomb

MFB said:


> I don't think you guys now what you're supposed to be doing with neighbor girls, but it ain't that



It's (only slightly) less extreme now, but when I was a teenager, almost every instance of lucid dreaming immediately resulted in me fucking whatever girl was around, who would inevitably be a chimera of three or four different girls throughout the act.


----------



## nightflameauto

MFB said:


> I don't think you guys now what you're supposed to be doing with neighbor girls, but it ain't that


Those girls were like my sisters, bro. That was a no-go zone even for teenage horndog me.

But, there were ... other, girls for those dreams.


----------



## LordCashew

wheresthefbomb said:


> I had an incredibly disturbing series of dreams last night. I am pretty sure I woke up between at least some of them, but I kept recalling the previous dreams in the next dream I would have, stitching them together into some sort of bizarre narrative.
> 
> The first three dreams in the sequence were pretty run-of-the-mill, Random stream of consciousness nonsense. The third one was deeply disturbing, in part because it wove the first three into its narrative. I woke up (in the dream) at the beginning of it and it felt incredibly real the entire time. It really defies description, but I had the distinct impression that I had had some sort of psychotic break the night before, probably involving lots of alcohol, and everyone around me was equal parts afraid of me, concerned for me, and treating me like I was liable to behave very unpredictably.
> 
> When I woke up I immediately wrote multiple pages trying to describe it, but the description failed to capture the highly disturbing nature of the dream. I still felt very disjointed, confused, and unsure of reality for Close to an hour after waking up (into reality this time). I was legitimately concerned that I was having some kind of psychotic break in real life, or that I was about to discover that I'm schizophrenic or something like that.
> 
> I use to lucid dream a lot as a kid, started lucid dreaming again in the last couple weeks since I've stop smoking cannabis. This always happens when I take breaks but I've never perpetrated such an incredible mindfuck on myself. In at least one of the initial sequence of three dreams, I recognized that I was dreaming and started doing the lucid dream thing where I could control the physical world, narrative, peoples actions, etc. the overall impression I have is that I started lucid dreaming, then forgot I was dreaming again, but the lucid dream crazy train was already running off the tracks and I was just along for the ride at that point.
> 
> I probably said "what the fuck" and "that was so fucked up" two dozen times in the first five minutes after waking up for real. I still, right now, keep having moments of doubting whether I'm still dreaming or not.
> 
> What the fuck, brain?


I've had very few lucid dreams. Usually I only become aware I'm dreaming if I encounter someone who's dead in real life. I always gently reach out for information about their well-being in the afterlife, but I never get an answer. In fact they usually act like they were in denial about being dead and are perturbed and resentful that I brought it up, then refuse to make eye contact. After that the dream usually ends in what feels like 20-30 seconds.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

LordCashew said:


> I've had very few lucid dreams. Usually I only become aware I'm dreaming if I encounter someone who's dead in real life. I always gently reach out for information about their well-being in the afterlife, but I never get an answer. In fact they usually act like they were in denial about being dead and are perturbed and resentful that I brought it up, then refuse to make eye contact. After that the dream usually ends in what feels like 20-30 seconds.



Circle back to last week's SS.O dream conversation, I don't necessarily believe in prescience, but I'll be god damned if I haven't had dreams that panned out to be prophetic in one way or another. 

At the very least, it seems pretty clear to me the dreams are often the brains way of trying to tell us something, or trying to decompress/defragment/ process various things.


----------



## LordCashew

wheresthefbomb said:


> Circle back to last week's SS.O dream conversation, I don't necessarily believe in prescience, but I'll be god damned if I haven't had dreams that panned out to be prophetic in one way or another.
> 
> At the very least, it seems pretty clear to me the dreams are often the brains way of trying to tell us something, or trying to decompress/defragment/ process various things.


It's funny, the dead people I encounter were stubborn, tightly-wound balls of defense mechanisms while they were alive. If they were somehow able use other peoples' dreams as a way to convince themselves they weren't really dead that's totally what they'd do. 

Seems even more likely that me knowing that about them is what's dictating their behavior in my dreams rather than any unexplainable phenomenon, but who knows...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

wheresthefbomb said:


> I had an incredibly disturbing series of dreams last night. I am pretty sure I woke up between at least some of them, but I kept recalling the previous dreams in the next dream I would have, stitching them together into some sort of bizarre narrative.
> 
> The first three dreams in the sequence were pretty run-of-the-mill, Random stream of consciousness nonsense. The third one was deeply disturbing, in part because it wove the first three into its narrative. I woke up (in the dream) at the beginning of it and it felt incredibly real the entire time. It really defies description, but I had the distinct impression that I had had some sort of psychotic break the night before, probably involving lots of alcohol, and everyone around me was equal parts afraid of me, concerned for me, and treating me like I was liable to behave very unpredictably.
> 
> When I woke up I immediately wrote multiple pages trying to describe it, but the description failed to capture the highly disturbing nature of the dream. I still felt very disjointed, confused, and unsure of reality for Close to an hour after waking up (into reality this time). I was legitimately concerned that I was having some kind of psychotic break in real life, or that I was about to discover that I'm schizophrenic or something like that.
> 
> I use to lucid dream a lot as a kid, started lucid dreaming again in the last couple weeks since I've stop smoking cannabis. This always happens when I take breaks but I've never perpetrated such an incredible mindfuck on myself. In at least one of the initial sequence of three dreams, I recognized that I was dreaming and started doing the lucid dream thing where I could control the physical world, narrative, peoples actions, etc. the overall impression I have is that I started lucid dreaming, then forgot I was dreaming again, but the lucid dream crazy train was already running off the tracks and I was just along for the ride at that point.
> 
> I probably said "what the fuck" and "that was so fucked up" two dozen times in the first five minutes after waking up for real. I still, right now, keep having moments of doubting whether I'm still dreaming or not.
> 
> What the fuck, brain?


When I remember previous dreams from within a dream, I always wonder if I actually dreamed those memories before or if my brain made up those memories for this new dream.


----------



## jaxadam

I once fell asleep and the next thing I know I'm standing at the Pearly Gates of Heaven. Peter looked to me and said "You have three wishes". I said, "Well, you know what Peter, I've never been with a truly beautiful blonde". He said "Well, over there behind that cloud is one waiting for you". I do my thing and come walking back over and Peter says "You have two wishes left". I said, "Well Peter, I've never been with a truly beautiful brunette". Peter says "Over there behind that cloud is one waiting for you". I come walking back a little later and Peter say "Okay, you have one wish left". I said "Peter, I've never been with a truly beautiful redhead". Once again Peter says "Over there behind that cloud is one waiting for you". Some time goes by and I come running back hobbling and bent over and Peter says "What's up with you?" and I said "Peter, I have to take a dump really bad" and he says "Over there behind that cloud is a toilet waiting for you". So I'm sitting over there and I finally ask Peter I say "Hey Peter, what do I wipe with?" and he says "This is Heaven man pick a cloud!". I tear off a big chunk and before I know it I'm back in my bed and my wife is beating my ass and I said what the hell is wrong with you and she said "you done f#@ked me three times, shit in the bed, and wiped your ass on the pillow!"


----------



## Crungy

wheresthefbomb said:


> Can also relate to the flying dreams. I remember as a kid people telling me that if you fall in your dream you were dying in real life, but I have flown, fallen, and hit the ground dozens of times in dozens of dreams.


I've rarely had nightmares throughout my life, but that reminds of bad dreams I'd have in my teens. 

I'd have dreams of being on an airplane (like a jumbo jet) and had never been on a plane at that point of my life. The flight would be normal then unexpectedly the plane would just drop straight down. Not like a nose dive, but a belly flop straight down at a extreme rate of speed. 

That would last for probably a second or two then snap me awake like I hit the ground. Thankfully I didn't need a clean pair shorts when I woke up.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Crungy said:


> I've rarely had nightmares throughout my life, but that reminds of bad dreams I'd have in my teens.
> 
> I'd have dreams of being on an airplane (like a jumbo jet) and had never been on a plane at that point of my life. The flight would be normal then unexpectedly the plane would just drop straight down. Not like a nose dive, but a belly flop straight down at a extreme rate of speed.
> 
> That would last for probably a second or two then snap me awake like I hit the ground. Thankfully I didn't need a clean pair shorts when I woke up.


That's how LOST starts, iirc.


----------



## Crungy

Oh shit really? I know of it but I've never watched it.


----------



## CanserDYI

Crungy said:


> Oh shit really? I know of it but I've never watched it.


Be careful. Its blue balls manifested into a television show.


----------



## nightflameauto

Crungy said:


> Oh shit really? I know of it but I've never watched it.


I saw one episode and decided never again.

The only people that like to bitch about how shit that show was than me are people that fell for it and watched the whole thing. I've never seen a more rabid fanbase at the end of a show. It was spectacular as a spectator sport. Especially since most of the prime bitchers spent years telling the rest of us we were idiots for not watching the greatest television show ever made.

Many LOLs were had after the finale. Many, many LOLs.


----------



## Crungy

That's how I felt about the walking dead, I gave up season 6.


----------



## CanserDYI

nightflameauto said:


> I saw one episode and decided never again.
> 
> The only people that like to bitch about how shit that show was than me are people that fell for it and watched the whole thing. I've never seen a more rabid fanbase at the end of a show. It was spectacular as a spectator sport. Especially since most of the prime bitchers spent years telling the rest of us we were idiots for not watching the greatest television show ever made.
> 
> Many LOLs were had after the finale. Many, many LOLs.


I fell for it years years years later when it was on streaming services and my vague memory was like "oh people loved this show" so we started it, and there are so many fucking insane things that happen right out of the gate that you just NEED answers to, and they NEVER FUCKING ANSWER THEM. FUCK. God I'm PISSED OFF now.


----------



## nightflameauto

Crungy said:


> That's how I felt about the walking dead, I gave up season 6.


My wife adores that show. They spend entire seasons literally doing nothing but talking about what they want to do, and the only time anything vaguely exciting happens is for cliffhanger potential that never pays off. "Fear the Walkin' Dead" was much, MUCH better until they crossed over with the main cast trying to draw the audience back to the origin. Then it was just as shit as the original.


CanserDYI said:


> I fell for it years years years later when it was on streaming services and my vague memory was like "oh people loved this show" so we started it, and there are so many fucking insane things that happen right out of the gate that you just NEED answers to, and they NEVER FUCKING ANSWER THEM. FUCK. God I'm PISSED OFF now.


We were lucky in a way. We literally *JUST* finished watching Alias in our first run-through of the boxsets back before streaming binging was a thing before the premiere. We watched that first episode, heard the growl/roar at the end of it and went, "Nope, we're done." As much as we enjoyed some of Alias, the dangling what ifs killed us and we were in no mood to go through that again.

JJ Abrams. Great concepts to pull you in, zero resolutions.

Kinda like some of Vinge's best novels. Great worldbuilding, great characters, compelling story, just sorta ends with all of the big, "Can't wait to find out" moments left as an empty spot in the pit of your stomach forever.


----------



## MFB

Y'all are just describing every JJ Abrams project, if the man was a cereal, he'd be called "Oops, all open plotlines with no resolutions"


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I watched Lost S2 when I house sat for a former teacher at 19. I never saw S1, and never watched any more seasons. I feel like I had the ideal experience, it was just early enough not to be annoying and just not-S1-enough to let me know I was never going to get any answers.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I binge watched all of Lost for the first time just a couple years ago and honestly I didn't find the ending frustrating at all. A little odd maybe but it worked.

I also didn't feel like it left loose ends that needed to be tied, or at least none that I cared enough about to notice. Mysteries about the island that weren't ever explained? Sure. But I love that shit. Having a little left to speculate about is great. Thats what made the original star wars trilogy so great. What were the clone wars? What were the jedi Knights like before? Where does the force come from? How does it work? Nobody knew. It was mysterious and cool.


I fuckin love old star wars.


----------



## MFB

Booked a doctor's appointment for the first time in years, maybe five or so? 

I got sick after my Rammstein show almost a month ago, and I've been going back and forth since then with different symptoms, and I'm wondering if there's something underlying. Full disclosure, I sort of checked out of caring about my own well-being years ago, and in a non-overly sentimental way but like, I don't really care if I die? I'm 32, the fact that I made it this far with some of things I've said and done is shocking, and those same things have given me enough to say "let's cap this while I'm on top alright fellas?"


----------



## CanserDYI

Not to just skim right over @MFB's issue, but I just overheard a few sentences come out of a coworkers mouth, one of which I didn't know was legal, and the other of which is mindblowing.

"God yes I can't wait to see Five Finger Death Punch tonight! I just CRAVE their music and everything they stand for!" Verbatim. Fucking. Verbatim. Baffled.

This was then followed up with "but hey can you come a few minutes early? Its gonna take a little longer than I thought, we can skip the first band....Mega...Megadeth?"

I'm not even a Megadeth fan, really, and I about flipped my desk.


----------



## Crungy

@MFB Damn dude, that sounds pretty harsh towards yourself. I have a feeling you probably haven't done and said Hitler level shit that would warrant feeling that way.


----------



## MFB

Crungy said:


> @MFB Damn dude, that sounds pretty harsh towards yourself. I have a feeling you probably haven't done and said Hitler level shit that would warrant feeling that way.



I'm not actively seeking to end it and I've got a decent enough life, but it's just like, man this shit is fucking exhausting ya know? If this was it, then I'm at peace with where I ended as it's certainly the best point I've been at.


----------



## Hollowway

New idea: Laugh react button on Reverb.


----------



## LordCashew

Hollowway said:


> New idea: Laugh react button on Reverb.


I've been sorely tempted to use the "message seller" button just to send "LOL" so many times.

So. Many. Times.


----------



## LordCashew

CanserDYI said:


> "God yes I can't wait to see Five Finger Death Punch tonight! I just CRAVE their music and everything they stand for!"


This is harassment. Inappropriate. Unacceptable. Report to HR immediately and find a less toxic place to work.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

CanserDYI said:


> Not to just skim right over @MFB's issue, but I just overheard a few sentences come out of a coworkers mouth, one of which I didn't know was legal, and the other of which is mindblowing.
> 
> "God yes I can't wait to see Five Finger Death Punch tonight! I just CRAVE their music and everything they stand for!" Verbatim. Fucking. Verbatim. Baffled.
> 
> This was then followed up with "but hey can you come a few minutes early? Its gonna take a little longer than I thought, we can skip the first band....Mega...Megadeth?"
> 
> I'm not even a Megadeth fan, really, and I about flipped my desk.



This reminds me that I never visited the preeminent metal bar/nightclub in my uni city, specifically because in the first ever week of class one guy said he walked in there and was overjoyed to hear them playing his favourite band... FFDP


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> Not to just skim right over @MFB's issue, but I just overheard a few sentences come out of a coworkers mouth, one of which I didn't know was legal, and the other of which is mindblowing.
> 
> "God yes I can't wait to see Five Finger Death Punch tonight! I just CRAVE their music and everything they stand for!" Verbatim. Fucking. Verbatim. Baffled.
> 
> This was then followed up with "but hey can you come a few minutes early? Its gonna take a little longer than I thought, we can skip the first band....Mega...Megadeth?"
> 
> I'm not even a Megadeth fan, really, and I about flipped my desk.


WTF?

Like, what does FFDP stand for? Tribal tattoos and energy drinks?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> WTF?
> 
> Like, what does FFDP stand for? Tribal tattoos and energy drinks?


jingoistic bullshit and cop worship


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> WTF?
> 
> Like, what does FFDP stand for? Tribal tattoos and energy drinks?



French Fries Daddy Pls


----------



## nightflameauto

KnightBrolaire said:


> jingoistic bullshit and cop worship


Cop worship?

I know for a fact from one of my coworkers who works security at the arena at nights that they have more straight-up arrests at FFDP concerts than any other band, save Shinedown. Which is one of the Lulziest conversations I ever had with him.


----------



## MFB

nightflameauto said:


> Cop worship?
> 
> I know for a fact from one of my coworkers who works security at the arena at nights that they have more straight-up arrests at FFDP concerts than any other band, save Shinedown. Which is one of the Lulziest conversations I ever had with him.



99% sure they're hard Thin Blue Line worshippers, and I know they've got a song for the military called "I've Got Your Six" which is just fucking lulz to the grave they bury me in, for real.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

nightflameauto said:


> Cop worship?
> 
> I know for a fact from one of my coworkers who works security at the arena at nights that they have more straight-up arrests at FFDP concerts than any other band, save Shinedown. Which is one of the Lulziest conversations I ever had with him.


thin blue line shit.
Which is ironic since the people that claim to support cops the most seem to be the one most like to get domestic disturbance calls against em


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> thin blue line shit.
> Which is ironic since the people that claim to support cops the most seem to be the one most like to get domestic disturbance calls against em


Cops be like "I can't be racist, my wife's eye is black!"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Cops be like "I can't be racist, my wife's eye is black!"


back the black and blue


----------



## nightflameauto

God damn. I love when FFDP gets brought up on guitar message boards. It's like an insta-swirl of lulz, injected into my veins.


----------



## Crungy

When I hear FFDP, I envision this type of guy


----------



## Hollowway

Business idea: relic’d stuff, but cars, not guitars. Let’s drive up the price of beaters!


----------



## CanserDYI

Hollowway said:


> Business idea: relic’d stuff, but cars, not guitars. Let’s drive up the price of beaters!


This is already a thing, guys use coke to rust up the sides of their cars, companies will do it.

EDIT: I'm remembering it backwards, Coke helps CLEAN rust, but doesn't change the fact that some people still do purposefully rust out their cars.


----------



## Hollowway

CanserDYI said:


> This is already a thing, guys use coke to rust up the sides of their cars, companies will do it.


Omg! I meant this as a joke. I can’t believe it’s a thing!


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Booked a doctor's appointment for the first time in years, maybe five or so?
> 
> I got sick after my Rammstein show almost a month ago, and I've been going back and forth since then with different symptoms, and I'm wondering if there's something underlying. Full disclosure, I sort of checked out of caring about my own well-being years ago, and in a non-overly sentimental way but like, I don't really care if I die? I'm 32, the fact that I made it this far with some of things I've said and done is shocking, and those same things have given me enough to say "let's cap this while I'm on top alright fellas?"



I've been playing armchair doctor since this, more than I did before when I figured it was either COVID or the flu, and it's looking more like I ended up with bronchitis or pneumonia. Both seem to resolve to the point where I'm at now where the cough/throat issue is gone, my congestion is almost back to normal (which even that's not great and no ENT has been of any help) but now all that's left is the intense fatigue.

There's no real immediate way to boost that back to normal which fucking blows, since I just had to walk 2 miles round trip to the grocer (car has a flat) and feel like death now. Like, 2 miles, WALKING! I was RUNNING 5 miles every other night two months ago!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Hollowway said:


> Business idea: relic’d stuff, but cars, not guitars. Let’s drive up the price of beaters!



"For Sale: Lot of one dozen heavily relic'd toothbrushes."

"Property includes relic'd drywall with authentic rust stains, popped screws, and black mold."

"Relic'd dildos and fleshlights, for that authentic tacky aged latex feel."



CanserDYI said:


> This is already a thing, guys use coke to rust up the sides of their cars



I read this three times before I figured out you didn't mean drugs

I'm still not convinced there aren't drugs involved


----------



## LordCashew

wheresthefbomb said:


> I read this three times before I figured out you didn't mean drugs
> 
> I'm still not convinced there aren't drugs involved


Oh there are drugs involved. Definitely. It's just more of a meth thing than a coke thing. 


...with 5FDP playing on a crappy speaker in the background throughout the process.


----------



## spudmunkey

Do any manufacturers make guitars with linoleum/marmolium/forbo tops?

It's an interesting material. Durable enough for flooring, I've used it for table tops and drawer fronts for clients and it's a little but self-healing from minor scratches...though it's very slightly soft, like cork, so I imagine tone snobs would be horrified by any part of a guitar made from it. Ha!


----------



## Crungy

MFB said:


> I've been playing armchair doctor since this, more than I did before when I figured it was either COVID or the flu, and it's looking more like I ended up with bronchitis or pneumonia. Both seem to resolve to the point where I'm at now where the cough/throat issue is gone, my congestion is almost back to normal (which even that's not great and no ENT has been of any help) but now all that's left is the intense fatigue.
> 
> There's no real immediate way to boost that back to normal which fucking blows, since I just had to walk 2 miles round trip to the grocer (car has a flat) and feel like death now. Like, 2 miles, WALKING! I was RUNNING 5 miles every other night two months ago!


Bronchitis sucks to gbget back to normal for sure, but to be clear you did see a doctor or no? Pneumonia can be life threatening.


----------



## spudmunkey

Crungy said:


> Pneumonia can be life threatening.


My dad was in the ICU for it while my mom was giving birth to me on the other side of the hospital. Had a co-worker die from it, after leaving it untreated for 3 weeks.


----------



## MFB

Crungy said:


> Bronchitis sucks to gbget back to normal for sure, but to be clear you did see a doctor or no? Pneumonia can be life threatening.



I saw a doctor the same week I first got sick with it (mid-September, maybe the 12th or so when it was in full 'this-might-be-COVID' mode) and they said it wasn't COVID and I had been taking day/night flu medicine every day since then.

In the weirdest of coincidences, on Friday I used two types of hot sauces together and with a combination of having to make a two-mile round trip walk for groceries after not going for three weeks due to various issues, I took the gnarliest of shits and realized my fatigue has broken. I've had much more energy these past two days then I have in the past two WEEKS, and I'm so fucking glad. I honestly feel like I can do a full leg workout including cardio right now. I'm not trying to fuck it up by immediately going hard as I can with runs, but I'm at least going to get my home back in order now that I'm not falling asleep at the very notion of having my eyes closed for 10 seconds.


----------



## CanserDYI

spudmunkey said:


> Do any manufacturers make guitars with linoleum/marmolium/forbo tops?
> 
> It's an interesting material. Durable enough for flooring, I've used it for table tops and drawer fronts for clients and it's a little but self-healing from minor scratches...though it's very slightly soft, like cork, so I imagine tone snobs would be horrified by any part of a guitar made from it. Ha!


I'd definitely be interested in seeing some if you find any. Maybe Danelectro style and have a linoleum or textured side "binding" around the sides of the guitar, that'd be interesting.

I feel like a lot of those materials would be best suited for odd retrofuture 50's looking designs, which I'm usually not a fan of, but I've seen so many Burl topped, abalone inlayed, fishman fluenced, black bursted, pale moon ebony neck'd guitars that they're starting to look interesting.


----------



## bostjan

Hollowway said:


> Business idea: relic’d stuff, but cars, not guitars. Let’s drive up the price of beaters!


Oooo, what about organ transplants?

New liver: $900 000.

Yeah..., so... we took the liver from this young guy, who, sadly, ...passed away, and then we soaked it in gin for 24 hours, to simulate the feel of a moderately severe alcohol dependency, then we had an intern punch it a few times, to simulate the feeling of having had been in a few recent bar fights. Hope you enjoy the homey look and feel of your new liver!

Relic'd liver: $3 400 000.


----------



## STRHelvete

The new Hellraiser movie is easily the best since Hellbound and I'm definitely looking forward to a sequel. Jamie Clayton's Hell Priest beats Doug Bradley's version by far for me.


----------



## spudmunkey

Aww...









Mike Schank, Subject of Documentary ‘American Movie’ and Musician, Dies at 56


Mike Schank, guitarist, actor, friend and beloved subject of the 1999 documentary “American Movie,” died on Thursday morning, according to the Milwaukee Record. He was 56. The exceeding…




variety.com





I loved this movie back in the day. I was actually on the waiting list to work at the same cemetery where the documentary's primary subject worked. This guy, I met in an aisle in a Milwaukee-area Best Buy, and taught him the difference between DVD-R and DVD-RW. He was very confused. He autographed a random receipt I had in my pocket, which I've since stuck on my DVD case for the movie. He was super shocked that anyone would ask him for an autograph (it was right after the movie first came out).


----------



## jaxadam

Back home we called pizza “apizza” (pronounced “apeetza”) and when I moved down here I could never find a place in the phone book under the letter A.


----------



## LordCashew

jaxadam said:


> Back home we called pizza “apizza” (pronounced “apeetza”) and when I moved down here I could never find a place in the phone book under the letter A.


Did you try cross-referencing by the associated hand motions?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

today, a 5th grader asked me if I get paid to come to school

oh, sweet innocent baby


----------



## CanserDYI

Saw something kind of cool that I found to be pretty accurate, take your glasses and put them against your phone camera, press and hold for auto focus lock, and then remove the glasses and take a picture, you have a very accurate representation of what your vision looks like without glasses. This is how blind I am:



Let's see who has the worst eyes...


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> Saw something kind of cool that I found to be pretty accurate, take your glasses and put them against your phone camera, press and hold for auto focus lock, and then remove the glasses and take a picture, you have a very accurate representation of what you're vision looks like without glasses. This is how blind I am:
> 
> View attachment 115948
> 
> Let's see who has the worst eyes...


 I used to be worse. ( -6.75 with contacts), but then I had PRK laser eye surgery and i'm just a hair shy of 20/20. Best decision I ever made.


----------



## CanserDYI

thebeesknees22 said:


> I used to be worse. ( -6.75 with contacts), but then I had PRK laser eye surgery and i'm just a hair shy of 20/20. Best decision I ever made.


Super jealous vibes over here, man lol how much did that end up running you if it's okay to ask?


----------



## TedEH

CanserDYI said:


> Let's see who has the worst eyes...


Lets see who accidentally leaks sensitive information first.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

thebeesknees22 said:


> I used to be worse. ( -6.75 with contacts), but then I had PRK laser eye surgery and i'm just a hair shy of 20/20. Best decision I ever made.


I was like 80/20 or something before I got lasik 4 or 5 years ago. Legit couldn't read anything unless it was right in my face without glasses. Now I'm 20/20.


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> Super jealous vibes over here, man lol how much did that end up running you if it's okay to ask?


oh mm... It was a long time ago. I think it was like $3k at the time? ish? It had to of been like 10 years ago by now at least so I'm not sure if it's still that much or if it's cheaper/more expensive now.

I highly recommend it if you can swing it. I went with PRK because I don't have to worry about getting punched in the eye and the flap. It has a longer recovery time so you'd need a week or two (i can't remember) off work before you're good to drive again. Your vision will be blurry for a few months and slowly clear up though.

I will say my eyes are a lot more sensitive to things like smoke and whatnot though. Probably because PRK melts down the whole cornea.




KnightBrolaire said:


> I was like 80/20 or something before I got lasik 4 or 5 years ago. Legit couldn't read anything unless it was right in my face without glasses. Now I'm 20/20.


daang yeah, i don't know what -6.75 on contacts is as far as blah/20 goes, but that's pretty much how I was. Things had to be maybe 3-4 inches away from my face for me to see things clearly. lol

I don't miss that.


----------



## CanserDYI

thebeesknees22 said:


> oh mm... It was a long time ago. I think it was like $3k at the time? ish? It had to of been like 10 years ago by now at least so I'm not sure if it's still that much or if it's cheaper/more expensive now.
> 
> I highly recommend it if you can swing it. I went with PRK because I don't have to worry about getting punched in the eye and the flap. It has a longer recovery time so you'd need a week or two (i can't remember) off work before you're good to drive again. Your vision will be blurry for a few months and slowly clear up though.
> 
> I will say my eyes are a lot more sensitive to things like smoke and whatnot though. Probably because PRK melts down the whole cornea.
> 
> 
> 
> daang yeah, i don't know what -6.75 on contacts is as far as blah/20 goes, but that's pretty much how I was. Things had to be maybe 3-4 inches away from my face for me to see things clearly. lol
> 
> I don't miss that.


Thanks anyways! I always thought my -3.00 was bad.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

CanserDYI said:


> Saw something kind of cool that I found to be pretty accurate, take your glasses and put them against your phone camera, press and hold for auto focus lock, and then remove the glasses and take a picture, you have a very accurate representation of what your vision looks like without glasses. This is how blind I am:
> 
> View attachment 115948
> 
> Let's see who has the worst eyes...


That's really cool. 

Unfortunately my glasses can't correct part of my vision issues: the ghosting around bright lights. Wish I could show that. It's wild. And annoying when trying to drive at night.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I heat gunned the brand stickers off my mtb forks and replaced with some BILSTIEN SHOCK ABSORBERS stickers since I had no other use for them. Someone will get the joke some day....


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Seabeast2000 said:


> I heat gunned the brand stickers off my mtb forks and replaced with some BILSTIEN SHOCK ABSORBERS stickers since I had no other use for them. Someone will get the joke some day....


 I had UGP (underground products) stickers all over my DK 8pack back in middle/high school and all the bmx kids thought it was a UGP bike hahaha


----------



## spudmunkey

TIL "Krashburn" is the actual name of a guitar company, and not just some sort of colloquialism for some sort of Kramer/Washburn hybrid, maybe a guitar made by one when the company was owned by the other, or maybe juat a guitar with aspects of those two brands' models...


----------



## p0ke

thebeesknees22 said:


> I used to be worse. ( -6.75 with contacts), but then I had PRK laser eye surgery and i'm just a hair shy of 20/20. Best decision I ever made.



With contacts? Wow... I'd have the surgery done too with those numbers. I've got -1.50 (without contacts) and only wear glasses at work or when driving long distances in the dark, because it reduces eye fatigue a bit. I used to have a bit of a headache every day after work, and I got rid of it by wearing glasses. I've had glasses since I was 14 though, but I stopped wearing them when my growing pains stopped.
For context, I got those glasses because I used to have headaches so bad I would vomit from it, and then my mom figured it might be related to eyesight. Apparently dental issues can also cause such headaches, but my teeth were basically perfect so they just ruled that out immediately. So I got -0.5 glasses, and that didn't solve the problem, but then the headaches just stopped all of sudden about a year later and never came back. By that time I was already 1.80m (~ 5'11") tall and my growth basically stopped, so we basically came to the conclusion that they had to be growing pains.

Oh and I did that camera test just because why not... Text on my monitor was a little bit blurry but otherwise the difference was negligible (as was expected).


----------



## thebeesknees22

p0ke said:


> With contacts? Wow... I'd have the surgery done too with those numbers. I've got -1.50 (without contacts) and only wear glasses at work or when driving long distances in the dark, because it reduces eye fatigue a bit. I used to have a bit of a headache every day after work, and I got rid of it by wearing glasses. I've had glasses since I was 14 though, but I stopped wearing them when my growing pains stopped.
> For context, I got those glasses because I used to have headaches so bad I would vomit from it, and then my mom figured it might be related to eyesight. Apparently dental issues can also cause such headaches, but my teeth were basically perfect so they just ruled that out immediately. So I got -0.5 glasses, and that didn't solve the problem, but then the headaches just stopped all of sudden about a year later and never came back. By that time I was already 1.80m (~ 5'11") tall and my growth basically stopped, so we basically came to the conclusion that they had to be growing pains.
> 
> Oh and I did that camera test just because why not... Text on my monitor was a little bit blurry but otherwise the difference was negligible (as was expected).


yeah haha I felt pretty much blind without contacts or glasses pre-surgery. 

I used to get optical migraines real bad alllllllll the time too from eye strain I guess up until I had PRK. I've had them maybe twice in the last 10 years since I had it done, and they were just light ones that went away fast.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my dumb ass just realized mentats in fallout are named that because of Dune.


----------



## odibrom

I'm feeling stupid, wasn't there a more or less recent thread for us to post our guitar family/collection? I can't seem to find it anywhere, anyone? Help please...


----------



## MFB

Spinning some ZZ Top at the moment, I don't think I'd trust anyone who says they DISLIKE the 'Top. It's one thing to be indifferent to them, but to have a dislike? I feel like something ain't right there.


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> Spinning some ZZ Top at the moment, I don't think I'd trust anyone who says they DISLIKE the 'Top. It's one thing to be indifferent to them, but to have a dislike? I feel like something ain't right there.


Hear me out here, ZZ Top is rap music for white people who don't understand rap music.


----------



## MFB

What?


----------



## Crungy

CanserDYI said:


> Hear me out here, ZZ Top is rap music for white people who don't understand rap music.


I'm reading the lyrics to La Grange imagining it with a trap beat. I think my brain just broke.


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> What?


Do what crungy said  it's just rap music for white people I should have simplified I suppose

Edit: A lot of their songs are about women and money and wallets and fashion and cars etc it's just funny because that same crowd of people usually condemn rap music lol

Not shitting on ZZ top, boys can rock


----------



## Crungy

CanserDYI said:


> Edit: A lot of their songs are about women and money and wallets and fashion and cars etc it's just funny because that same crowd of people usually condemn rap music lol


This exactly and exactly why I went to that song. I like ZZ but holy shit revelation out of left field


----------



## MFB

CanserDYI said:


> Do what crungy said  it's just rap music for white people I should have simplified I suppose
> 
> Edit: A lot of their songs are about women and money and wallets and fashion and cars etc it's just funny because that same crowd of people usually condemn rap music lol
> 
> Not shitting on ZZ top, boys can rock



Oh yeah, the lyrics are just the most basic 'we wrote what we know' except they're Good Ol' Boys™ singing it from the 60s/70s with guitars/bass/drums instead of snyths and an 808; but I couldn't give two shits, they bop.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I ate an entire box of cheez-its for dinner tonight, specifically the Sharp Cheddar/Parmesan Duoz. Not quite as good as the white cheddar kind, but it was what the general store had, and they did satisfy. Washed 'em down with a tasty non-alcoholic brew.


----------



## Crungy

I don't think I've ever downed a whole box of cheez-its in one go, but definitely have done an entire bag of kettle chips and Top the Tater.


----------



## nightflameauto

Crungy said:


> View attachment 116488
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever downed a whole box of cheez-its in one go, but definitely have done an entire bag of kettle chips and Top the Tater.


Party sized Doritos and six pack of coke was a staple meal in my twenties. Eff, erybody.


----------



## CanserDYI

@bostjan let me see if you can answer this for me here, as the other thread got closed

The string section "before" the bridge on a tune-o-matic, its "tuned" to a crazy high note and feeling its tightness, it has to be way higher in tension than the string between the nut and the bridge saddle, it just has to. Why does the string typically snap using a light guage and tuning it higher to like A4? Why does it snap easy in the fingerboard section with like a .008 tuned to A4 but not behind the bridge with a regular .009 tuned to E4 where its tension and "tuning" is much much much higher?

Please tell me if I lost you, basically asking why a string behind the nut or bridge can be sooooo tight without snapping but between the anchor points we are worried about tension?

Is it possibly because of its "short scale" and not much vibration can happen? or is it because we typically aren't strumming there?


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> @bostjan let me see if you can answer this for me here, as the other thread got closed
> 
> The string section "before" the bridge on a tune-o-matic, its "tuned" to a crazy high note and feeling its tightness, it has to be way higher in tension than the string between the nut and the bridge saddle, it just has to. Why does the string typically snap using a light guage and tuning it higher to like A4? Why does it snap easy in the fingerboard section with like a .008 tuned to A4 but not behind the bridge with a regular .009 tuned to E4 where its tension and "tuning" is much much much higher?
> 
> Please tell me if I lost you, basically asking why a string behind the nut or bridge can be sooooo tight without snapping but between the anchor points we are worried about tension?
> 
> Is it possibly because of its "short scale" and not much vibration can happen? or is it because we typically aren't strumming there?


If there is perfect lack of friction on the saddle, there should be the same tension on both sections of string. Since the string behind the bridge is anchored more rigidly on one end, and is so much shorter, it has a higher stiffness.

In fact, if there is some friction on the saddle, it'd be more realistic to expect the tension to be a little lower on the short piece of string, since the tension is applied from the opposite end of the string.

But the string feels tighter, because there is less length, and thus it requires more force to overcome that tension to move the string, thus more stiffness. In other words, a longer string has more "slack" to draw from when you pluck or bend it, so it feels like there is less tension, even though, with a tensiometer, the tension is exactly the same.

If you are snapping strings somewhere other than at a pinch point (saddle or nut or tuning post, or against a ferrule on the body or whatever), then, chances are, that the string you were using was defective. The only "healthy" way for a string to break is at the saddle, since that's where the most fatigue occurs, from picking over time. If a string breaks at the nut or tuning post, then it was overtensioned, usually.


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> If there is perfect lack of friction on the saddle, there should be the same tension on both sections of string. Since the string behind the bridge is anchored more rigidly on one end, and is so much shorter, it has a higher stiffness.
> 
> In fact, if there is some friction on the saddle, it'd be more realistic to expect the tension to be a little lower on the short piece of string, since the tension is applied from the opposite end of the string.
> 
> But the string feels tighter, because there is less length, and thus it requires more force to overcome that tension to move the string, thus more stiffness. In other words, a longer string has more "slack" to draw from when you pluck or bend it, so it feels like there is less tension, even though, with a tensiometer, the tension is exactly the same.
> 
> If you are snapping strings somewhere other than at a pinch point (saddle or nut or tuning post, or against a ferrule on the body or whatever), then, chances are, that the string you were using was defective. The only "healthy" way for a string to break is at the saddle, since that's where the most fatigue occurs, from picking over time. If a string breaks at the nut or tuning post, then it was overtensioned, usually.


Wow that's actually mind-blowing to hear that they're actually the same tension. Super interesting, and great answer. I'm extremely satisfied with that answer, cheers.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> View attachment 116488
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever downed a whole box of cheez-its in one go, but definitely have done an entire bag of kettle chips and Top the Tater.



Occasionally I also eat a bag of Tim's Jalapeño chips and a jar of white cheez dip for "dinner." Very occasionally, like less than once a year. Sometimes you just gotta scratch that itch....


----------



## thebeesknees22

hmmm mmmmm...

so it looks like maybe once again a UK move could be an option. Or possibly an Ontario move. Nothing certain still yet. I'm not sure which I would rather do. I don't really have a preference

ON feels like it would be more of a long term thing. But the UK would be more adventure. It's not like I can or will ever be able to afford to buy a house at this point in any city I can live and work in so living the adventure seems like more fun at this point even though it would mean stuffing all my gear into storage, and putting music making on pause for a bit. 

...mm... I guess we'll see which way the wind blows in 6 months or so. There's a chance neither may be an option too when reality hits.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

A friend of mine was trying to live in the UK for the past year and ended up coming back here because he had a really hard time getting his work visa approved/extended. I'm not sure exactly what the case was but it was a pretty disheartening experience for him and his partner.


----------



## thebeesknees22

wheresthefbomb said:


> A friend of mine was trying to live in the UK for the past year and ended up coming back here because he had a really hard time getting his work visa approved/extended. I'm not sure exactly what the case was but it was a pretty disheartening experience for him and his partner.


that doesn't surprise me tbh.

I'm a bit lucky in that my industry is largely made up of people from all over, and my industry pretty much has to import workers or else they won't have enough bodies with the experience to actually do the work. (that goes for Canada, Australia, UK, US etc..) it's just like that in every country. We're a bunch of nomads.

That being said we still get grilled or sometimes have issues when moving from country to country. I'd say 85-90% of the time we go through with no issues, but there's always that 10-15% that have hiccups. 

It's a growing problem though as the world becomes more and more isolationist everywhere


----------



## spudmunkey

"I wonder how the Another River got its name. I bet Wikipedia has info on the origin of the name..."






Kiesel & Carvin Buy/Sell/Trade Group | Facebook


B/S/T dedicated strictly for Kiesel & Carvin products! Please remember to post a price/trade value and location on every post!




www.facebook.com


----------



## CanserDYI

My friend found my skateboard from circa 2004? 2005?

It's ragged all to hell, but god damn I hated Nazis then and now  

Brenton is my friend who gave me this board because mine broke, and he made me write that he's my hot sexy friend on the board as payment. I love that man.


----------



## CanserDYI

Human males can be the fucking most trash people I swear.... This is my work bathroom on the daily...


----------



## thebeesknees22

I never understood one not flushing the safety toilet paper (for lack of a better term) once one is done poopin'. 

Like ..it's right there. Just knock it in. Flush. Mission Accomplished!


----------



## Crungy

My wife has told me about some horrific ladie's rooms but I mostly agree with you on men's rooms. 

Piss on the seat, shit in weird places, not flushing, jizz.... There's some fucking animals out there.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Human males can be the fucking most trash people I swear.... This is my work bathroom on the daily...


I've seen things you wouldn't believe.. I have seen cum and diarrhea sprayed on the rim, chipmunks literally drowning in an ocean of shit and piss. All those moments will be lost in time like tears in rain.


----------



## bostjan

I used to have a job where I had to clean both men's and ladies' rooms after closing, and I can verify that the men's rooms were often bad, but the ladies' rooms were almost always _worse_.

But the public restrooms in Russia - I literally found a dead animal in one. Some sort of muskrat or something bigger than a regular rat but smaller than a raccoon. It was 10 AM, and I managed to hold it until the end of the day.


----------



## Crungy

KnightBrolaire said:


> chipmunks literally drowning...


In a portajohn I take it?


----------



## bostjan

Reminds me of the story where an old man went to use the outhouse, and the floor gave way, so the old man's skin got shredded by the shivers of broken wood, then he fell down and dunked in the sludge below. Since the man lived alone, the mailman found him still treading "water" down there several days later and rescued him. He had to be hospitalized from the infections and exhaustion and dehydration. I can't even imagine...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> In a portajohn I take it?


yup


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I cleaned college dorm bathrooms for a living for about a year and a half. Those kids were fucking animals.


----------



## nightflameauto

@bostjan
Lovely story. Eesh.


CanserDYI said:


> Human males can be the fucking most trash people I swear.... This is my work bathroom on the daily...


Consider yourself lucky. No shit on the walls or seat? You won.


bostjan said:


> I used to have a job where I had to clean both men's and ladies' rooms after closing, and I can verify that the men's rooms were often bad, but the ladies' rooms were almost always _worse_.


My independent study of meticulously grooming friendships with janitors over the years proves this one out. Every single one of them says the women's rest rooms are the most disgusting things they ever have to clean.

What? Doesn't everybody try to befriend the janitorial staff? Who you want on your side when the shit really goes down and you need some dirt on somebody "important?" The CEO may think he has clout, but the janitors are the ones that find all the real shit on people. And it never hurts to be friendly to the folks cleaning your office. That's the difference between, "Yo, man, I think you forgot your $toy, $card, $wallet," and "HEY! EVERYBODY! $NAME FORGOT HIS ...."


----------



## bostjan

nightflameauto said:


> but the janitors are the ones that find all the real shit


Sometimes literally 

Interestingly, our restrooms where I work now have been much cleaner since the start of covid restrictions. Between people who don't work here not being allowed in and people who do work here being less apt to just hang out in the restrooms, there's just less opportunity to find shit on the floor or floating in the urinal (I always wondered how people do that in a busy bathroom, are they able to take 5 second shits and don't care about wiping, or do they shit in a sandwich bag and then go way out of their way to place it in the urinal? the world may never know).

Our cleaning crew here is super nice. But you don't want to get on their bad side. It was years and years ago now, but there was a guy who left about $7k worth of fiber optic sensors on the floor in his office, and I guess they were too close to the trash can, because the cleaner that night threw them away. Now I'm not saying that they did it on purpose, but this particular guy was kind of demanding and argumentative with the cleaners before that happened...  ..and not long after that happened, the guy was "promoted" from a management position to a "customer position."


----------



## ShredmasterD

CanserDYI said:


> Human males can be the fucking most trash people I swear.... This is my work bathroom on the daily...





thebeesknees22 said:


> I never understood one not flushing the safety toilet paper (for lack of a better term) once one is done poopin'.
> 
> Like ..it's right there. Just knock it in. Flush. Mission Accomplished!


you never did building maintenance or plumbing, have you? womens rooms are llitterlly pig sties very often


----------



## thebeesknees22

ShredmasterD said:


> you never did building maintenance or plumbing, have you? womens rooms are llitterlly pig sties very often


Not plumbing no. My first job though was a utility clerk at a grocery store. I got to be meat department cleaner (*shudder), aisle cleaner, bathroom cleaner...and all the things cleaner. 

But surprisingly our bathrooms were never all that bad.

That meat department though.... oh man. Anytime Change in the house of flies from the Deftones, or Superman from 3 doors down comes on I have flashbacks 'cause they'd always be playing on the radio in there when I'd have to go clean it up .


----------



## ShredmasterD

thebeesknees22 said:


> Not plumbing no. My first job though was a utility clerk at a grocery store. I got to be meat department cleaner (*shudder), aisle cleaner, bathroom cleaner...and all the things cleaner.
> 
> But surprisingly our bathrooms were never all that bad.
> 
> That meat department though.... oh man. Anytime Change in the house of flies from the Deftones, or Superman from 3 doors down comes on I have flashbacks 'cause they'd always be playing on the radio in there when I'd have to go clean it up .


we all did our time it seems. and bless those who still are there


----------



## nightflameauto

Weird morning.

I'm driving to work and we're going about 40-45 mph. There's an armored truck in front of me. Not unusual as there are a couple fairly good sized banks up by our house. But as we're cruising along, the driver side door opens and the dude literally STEPS OUT ONTO THE RUNNING BOARD. No hands in the vehicle, full body outside the vehicle. He reaches up to the windshield, not slowing down, pulls something off of it, then casually steps back into the truck and shuts the door.

My WTFer was WTFing as hard is it could and couldn't come up with a final answer for WTF.

Then I pull into the grocery store on the other end of town to pick up some supplies for the office and there's this big fuck of a crow strutting around the parking lot. I wait for him to cross in front of me, go down one row, come up the next one and there he is again, but this time he's looking at my truck like "What's yer problem, motherfucker?" He wasn't budging. I finally had to get out and literally push him with my foot to get him to move over, and the whole time he was just cocking his head and looking at me like, "What? You big tough guy. You gonna do something about it?"

It wouldn't be quite so funny to me but we had a family of crows around the farm that would hang out in the machine shed with us when we were working on equipment that were super friendly. One of them even learned how to do a little squawking that sounded enough like the 'f' word to make visitors crack up. Somebody'd toss a wrench in disgust and before you could say anything the big dude would pop off a squawky, "FUCK!"

This dude this morning reminded me of those crows. They'd get in the way and give you the stink eye if you moved 'em too.


----------



## STRHelvete

Apparently yesterday after surgery I was a little combative while coming to. I kept trying to roll over on my side as I'm a side sleeper and the nurses wanted me to stay on my back. It took several of them to keep me from doing so. I don't remember much, but they finally called in a male nurse, I suppose they thought it would provide some muscle. While he was holding onto my arm I yanked him off his feet and almost brought him into the bed with me as I was trying to roll over away from him.
Eventually the nurses got me to chill out. The male nurse apparently enjoyed it since he stayed in my room the whole time and was super super friendly.
Let that be a lesson, ladies. Even men like to be swept off their feet.


----------



## LordCashew

nightflameauto said:


> Weird morning.
> 
> I'm driving to work and we're going about 40-45 mph. There's an armored truck in front of me. Not unusual as there are a couple fairly good sized banks up by our house. But as we're cruising along, the driver side door opens and the dude literally STEPS OUT ONTO THE RUNNING BOARD. No hands in the vehicle, full body outside the vehicle. He reaches up to the windshield, not slowing down, pulls something off of it, then casually steps back into the truck and shuts the door.
> 
> My WTFer was WTFing as hard is it could and couldn't come up with a final answer for WTF.
> 
> Then I pull into the grocery store on the other end of town to pick up some supplies for the office and there's this big fuck of a crow strutting around the parking lot. I wait for him to cross in front of me, go down one row, come up the next one and there he is again, but this time he's looking at my truck like "What's yer problem, motherfucker?" He wasn't budging. I finally had to get out and literally push him with my foot to get him to move over, and the whole time he was just cocking his head and looking at me like, "What? You big tough guy. You gonna do something about it?"
> 
> It wouldn't be quite so funny to me but we had a family of crows around the farm that would hang out in the machine shed with us when we were working on equipment that were super friendly. One of them even learned how to do a little squawking that sounded enough like the 'f' word to make visitors crack up. Somebody'd toss a wrench in disgust and before you could say anything the big dude would pop off a squawky, "FUCK!"
> 
> This dude this morning reminded me of those crows. They'd get in the way and give you the stink eye if you moved 'em too.


Sounds like the government's been surveiling you with crow drones for quite some time. IDK about the autonomous armored vehicle.

You should probably post on Gab, Telegram and r/conspiracy for answers.


----------



## ShredmasterD

nightflameauto said:


> Weird morning.
> 
> I'm driving to work and we're going about 40-45 mph. There's an armored truck in front of me. Not unusual as there are a couple fairly good sized banks up by our house. But as we're cruising along, the driver side door opens and the dude literally STEPS OUT ONTO THE RUNNING BOARD. No hands in the vehicle, full body outside the vehicle. He reaches up to the windshield, not slowing down, pulls something off of it, then casually steps back into the truck and shuts the door.
> 
> My WTFer was WTFing as hard is it could and couldn't come up with a final answer for WTF.
> 
> Then I pull into the grocery store on the other end of town to pick up some supplies for the office and there's this big fuck of a crow strutting around the parking lot. I wait for him to cross in front of me, go down one row, come up the next one and there he is again, but this time he's looking at my truck like "What's yer problem, motherfucker?" He wasn't budging. I finally had to get out and literally push him with my foot to get him to move over, and the whole time he was just cocking his head and looking at me like, "What? You big tough guy. You gonna do something about it?"
> 
> It wouldn't be quite so funny to me but we had a family of crows around the farm that would hang out in the machine shed with us when we were working on equipment that were super friendly. One of them even learned how to do a little squawking that sounded enough like the 'f' word to make visitors crack up. Somebody'd toss a wrench in disgust and before you could say anything the big dude would pop off a squawky, "FUCK!"
> 
> This dude this morning reminded me of those crows. They'd get in the way and give you the stink eye if you moved 'em too.


little know fact that tesla has a contract


nightflameauto said:


> Weird morning.
> 
> I'm driving to work and we're going about 40-45 mph. There's an armored truck in front of me. Not unusual as there are a couple fairly good sized banks up by our house. But as we're cruising along, the driver side door opens and the dude literally STEPS OUT ONTO THE RUNNING BOARD. No hands in the vehicle, full body outside the vehicle. He reaches up to the windshield, not slowing down, pulls something off of it, then casually steps back into the truck and shuts the door.
> 
> My WTFer was WTFing as hard is it could and couldn't come up with a final answer for WTF.
> 
> Then I pull into the grocery store on the other end of town to pick up some supplies for the office and there's this big fuck of a crow strutting around the parking lot. I wait for him to cross in front of me, go down one row, come up the next one and there he is again, but this time he's looking at my truck like "What's yer problem, motherfucker?" He wasn't budging. I finally had to get out and literally push him with my foot to get him to move over, and the whole time he was just cocking his head and looking at me like, "What? You big tough guy. You gonna do something about it?"
> 
> It wouldn't be quite so funny to me but we had a family of crows around the farm that would hang out in the machine shed with us when we were working on equipment that were super friendly. One of them even learned how to do a little squawking that sounded enough like the 'f' word to make visitors crack up. Somebody'd toss a wrench in disgust and before you could say anything the big dude would pop off a squawky, "FUCK!"
> 
> This dude this morning reminded me of those crows. They'd get in the way and give you the stink eye if you moved 'em too.


that was all a glitch in the matrix. ~ neo


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

I flew from Amsterdam to Detroit recently and the difference in airport bathroom quality was STAGGERING. 

We (Americans) really need to adopt their practice of putting a sanitizer sprayer in the stall so you can wipe down the seat before you sit down.


----------



## nightflameauto

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I flew from Amsterdam to Detroit recently and the difference in airport bathroom quality was STAGGERING.
> 
> We (Americans) really need to adopt their practice of putting a sanitizer sprayer in the stall so you can wipe down the seat before you sit down.


The way some treat public restrooms, we really just need each stall to seal itself up after use and run a high-heat, high-pressure washer over the whole are. Shit and piss everywhere. I have yet to understand how somebody goes into a restroom and thinks, "Yup. I'm gonna smear my shit all over the walls! That'll feel great!"


----------



## CanserDYI

nightflameauto said:


> The way some treat public restrooms, we really just need each stall to seal itself up after use and run a high-heat, high-pressure washer over the whole are. Shit and piss everywhere. I have yet to understand how somebody goes into a restroom and thinks, "Yup. I'm gonna smear my shit all over the walls! That'll feel great!"


Some venture capitalist is taking notes somewhere and planning to make pay toilets with your idea.


----------



## Crungy

They could at least have a "rent a power washer" option in the bathroom to diy.


----------



## bostjan

nightflameauto said:


> The way some treat public restrooms, we really just need each stall to seal itself up after use and run a high-heat, high-pressure washer over the whole are. Shit and piss everywhere. I have yet to understand how somebody goes into a restroom and thinks, "Yup. I'm gonna smear my shit all over the walls! That'll feel great!"





CanserDYI said:


> Some venture capitalist is taking notes somewhere and planning to make pay toilets with your idea.


Sounds like a great idea until the thing malfunctions and ends up melting someone with superheated steam whilst they are trying to poop.

Once upon a time, there was a prison inmate who worked in the kitchen. For unclear reasons, he ended up inside of the dishwasher, and another inmate cycled the dishwasher knowing he was inside. 100% of his body was burned, but it took over two years for him to die from his injuries.


----------



## ShredmasterD

CanserDYI said:


> Some venture capitalist is taking notes somewhere and planning to make pay toilets with your idea.


pay toilets were a thing in the 70's. 10 cents. they faded away because people just pissed out back. .

there was even a jingle: " here I sit broken hearted, paid my dime and only farted."


----------



## Crungy

Nice lol I never heard that one, just this one:

"Here I sit so broken hearted 
Came to shit but only farted"


----------



## ShredmasterD

sa


Crungy said:


> Nice lol I never heard that one, just this one:
> 
> "Here I sit so broken hearted
> Came to shit but only farted"


must be the same song, different verse !


----------



## bostjan

When I was a little kid, my dad was singing this kind of calypso song. I dunno if he made it up himself based off of something else or if he heard it somewhere:

_(4/4) Tumble tumble tumble
Tumble to my heart
I've been eating beans all day
(2/4) and now I've got to
(repeat)_

No idea why that stuck with me all these years.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

They used to have some self cleaning toilet booths in downtown San Jose. Not sure how thorough the cleaning cycle is, but my impression was that it sprays the whole thing down at least. 

Consequently they were really slow because you had to wait for it to clean between users.


----------



## bostjan

All the more reason to have robots to clean up shit.

When I first heard about Roomba, the robot vacuum cleaner, I thought they needed to make a robot to clean up dog shit in the back yard. Because I don't love to vacuum, but I don't hate it, either. But cleaning up dog shit is just the pits. So, if you gave me an allowance just enough to either buy the vacuuming robot or the dogshitpicking robot, I'd go for the dogshitpicker without a second thought.

But it'd be pretty easy, comparatively, to make a robot that rolls itself over to the toilet bowl, sprays a cleaner, and brushes the bowl, then wipes down the seat. If you could sell them in bulk, you could probably make them for around $1000 each, so it'd be cheaper long-term than hiring some poor sap to scrub the toilets (as if anyone really hires anyone to do that anymore, though).

But then again, I recall seeing a show on comedy central, where this comedian went out late at night and spoke with people doing crumby jobs, usually like taxi drivers or late-shift bus drivers or whatever, but once, when he was out in some small midwestern town, the guy he spoke with was hired to stand in the middle of the incoming stream of sewer water at the wastewater treatment plant, and pick out bits of rubber and plastic. It boggled my mind. Why not just install, IDK, like a grate or a screen? Nope, they had to hire some guy to pay minimum wage to wade up to his waist in sewage and handpick condoms out of the muck. Probably some big wig executive knew it would be cheaper to install a screen, but he just wanted someone to suffer. But, then again, I guess the guy doing the job could always quit if he doesn't like it. 

Anyway, bathroom cleaning robots. Someone start up a kickstarter for that.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

"two kinds of people in the world"

Walking into the teacher lounge, I crank the paper towel dispenser and nothing comes out. Teacher next to me goes "oh, they're over there on the microwave, because why put it in the dispenser two days in a row?" 

Without a word I pull out my leatherman, open the dispenser, load the paper towel roll, and crank myself out some paper towel.


----------



## Crungy

This feels like it's going somewhere... Did you then melt the teacher into a puddle of goo with your dangerous brain powers?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> This feels like it's going somewhere... Did you then melt the teacher into a puddle of goo with your dangerous brain powers?



I left without a word, who knows what, if anything, she took from the "exchange."

Unrelated conversation with a kindergarten aide:

them: "Is that a knife on your belt?" 
me: "It's a leatherman."
them: "..."


----------



## CanserDYI

My boss is sitting next to me eating a cucumber whole. Not slices, and no not a pickle. Is this weird? I don't know why I'm finding it weird!


----------



## Crungy

Like a big one or the smaller Cucumbers that are like 4-5" long?


----------



## TedEH

On the surface that doesn't seem weird - but there's a lot of ways to _make it_ weird.


----------



## CanserDYI

I mean, yeah it's not weird in general, but have you guys ever seen someone just eat a cucumber whole? I just don't think I've ever seen it done? I don't know why it's so weird. 

I had an ex girlfriend who had a mentally unstable younger sister who would sneak cake mix and raw potatoes into her room and eat them whole.


----------



## Crungy

I asked about the smaller ones because I eat those whole. Good driving food during my commute.


----------



## Crungy

I suppose one could make it weird with the small ones too... Imagine driving by someone throating one of those


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> I mean, yeah it's not weird in general, but have you guys ever seen someone just eat a cucumber whole? I just don't think I've ever seen it done? I don't know why it's so weird.
> 
> I had an ex girlfriend who had a mentally unstable younger sister who would sneak cake mix and raw potatoes into her room and eat them whole.


As long as the boss ain't staring you in the eye and saying things like, "Could be you next if you play your cards rightt," I don't know that it's that weird.


----------



## MFB

nightflameauto said:


> As long as the boss ain't staring you in the eye and saying things like, "Could be you next if you play your cards rightt," I don't know that it's that weird.



Plot twist: his boss is Lisa Ann


----------



## tedtan

At the same time, I’ve never seen anyone eat a cucumber whole, so it’s not very common.


----------



## CanserDYI

My boss actually is a woman I just didn't want to make that the weird part, I genuinely think it's just an odd thing to do haha.


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> I mean, yeah it's not weird in general, but have you guys ever seen someone just eat a cucumber whole? I just don't think I've ever seen it done? I don't know why it's so weird.
> 
> I had an ex girlfriend who had a mentally unstable younger sister who would sneak cake mix and raw potatoes into her room and eat them whole.


I get the feeling we have different meanings of "eat" something "whole."

1. Food placed entirely into the mouth and swallowed without chewing.
2. Food placed entirely into the mouth and chewed up.
3. Food entirely picked up and eaten by hand without cutting.
4. Something else?

I've only ever said something was eaten whole if no parts were wasted. But I feel like that definition is sort of redundant when talking about a cucumber or cake mix, since there isn't a part that typically gets discarded (unless your girlfriend's sister ate the cardboard box and plastic bag of the cake mix as well). So, like if someone ate an apple whole, then they ate the core and stem and seeds and stuff. But I'm positive that, in this context, what you mean by "eaten whole" refers to something else.


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> My boss is sitting next to me eating a cucumber whole. Not slices, and no not a pickle. Is this weird? I don't know why I'm finding it weird!


as long as he peeled off the skin and adds a little salt then it's fine! and tasty

if he left the skin on that, then he's a monster


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> I get the feeling we have different meanings of "eat" something "whole."
> 
> 1. Food placed entirely into the mouth and swallowed without chewing.
> 2. Food placed entirely into the mouth and chewed up.
> 3. Food entirely picked up and eaten by hand without cutting.
> 4. Something else?
> 
> I've only ever said something was eaten whole if no parts were wasted. But I feel like that definition is sort of redundant when talking about a cucumber or cake mix, since there isn't a part that typically gets discarded (unless your girlfriend's sister ate the cardboard box and plastic bag of the cake mix as well). So, like if someone ate an apple whole, then they ate the core and stem and seeds and stuff. But I'm positive that, in this context, what you mean by "eaten whole" refers to something else.




I mean "ate whole" as in "no cutting up into little pieces or used as a garnish or topping, just picked off the vine and eaten top to bottom like an apple...banana? Subway Sub? I dont know."

And the cake mix, I should clarify, they just poured the mix in their mouth with no ingredients or cooking, and as for the potatoes...i have no idea...all I know is she took raw potatoes in the room, and none came out and she had no utensils...


----------



## bostjan

I mean, I've eaten a cucumber like that before. I eat lots of foods like that. Why dirty up a knife when you don't have to?

Somewhere out there on the internet, there's probably one of my coworkers asking the same question about me. 

I wouldn't dare try to eat raw cake mix, though. When I was little, I did try to eat a raw potato, once. I'm surprised I didn't lose a tooth doing that. It was shockingly disgusting. I guess if they were those little bitty potatoes, you could try to just swallow them and hope for the best, but I would expect that they'd possibly make you sick if you eat too many like that. If they were the big Idaho potatoes, then gee, IDK how a person would do that, either.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I've eaten plenty of cucumbers whole, skin and all. It's a fruit after all.


----------



## CanserDYI

To think I thought of you people as sane individuals.


----------



## jaxadam

Boy I just saw a new one…. I pulled up to a light and the car next to me had the interior decorated for Christmas.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

jaxadam said:


> Boy I just saw a new one…. I pulled up to a light and the car next to me had the interior decorated for Christmas.



There's a guy around here who has been getting repeated citations for having xmas lights on his car. He just keeps doing it and everyone in the community loves him. #notallheroes


----------



## jaxadam

wheresthefbomb said:


> There's a guy around here who has been getting repeated citations for having xmas lights on his car. He just keeps doing it and everyone in the community loves him. #notallheroes



Next time you see him tell him I found his future wife.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

wheresthefbomb said:


> I've eaten plenty of cucumbers whole, skin and all. It's a fruit after all.


Its even technically considered a berry, so you should be able to eat them by the handful!


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> To think I thought of you people as sane individuals.


I'd be legitimately curious at what point you saw evidence that lead you to that conclusion. I'd say it's a sign you've got a few screws loose that you even saw us that way, but I'm in no position to judge.

Speaking of Christmas lights, there's a motherfucker that works out here with a Jeep that covers the roll bars (exterior bars on his, of course) with Christmas lights and runs them full-bore as he's cruising the highway home. It's brutal if you're behind him, because you can't focus on anything else. It's almost as bad if he's behind you, because your rear-view basically becomes a light beacon.

WTF was he thinking?


----------



## CanserDYI

Anyone have any gift ideas for a 30 something year old woman who is an artist/super DIYer, a mother, a hiker, and fitness enthusiast who has "most" things? 

I've got her new art supplies, canvasses, work out pads/gear/clothes, jewelry (she's not a jewelry person, and earrings wont work as her ears are stretched to a size I'm not sure of, somewhere in the vicinity of an inch but afraid to ask and afraid to guess...), she's got an assload of spa stuff from years past, I've got her music boxes and new shoes and paints and I feel like I'm just running out of ideas and I have a FUCK ton more gifts to buy in my life for her, any ideas would be extremely welcomed. Kinda trying to keep it under $100 bucks as she'll melt down on me for spending more.


----------



## Crungy

Does she have a decent easel? 

Is she into nature stuff like into identifying birds/plants/mushrooms? 

Gift card for somewhere/someone that makes earrings she could use?


----------



## CanserDYI

Crungy said:


> Does she have a decent easel?
> 
> Is she into nature stuff like into identifying birds/plants/mushrooms?
> 
> Gift card for somewhere/someone that makes earrings she could use?


Yes, easel was the birthday gift earlier in the year, LOL. 

She's an avid plant enthusiast on border of obsession who is in the middle of purging our jungle of a home of some plants, so getting her anything plant related is a no go right now haha. Bird identifying book sounds interesting...


----------



## tedtan

Get her a Dremel if she doesn’t have one. She can use it for art projects and you can borrow it for guitar projects.


----------



## CanserDYI

dremel was the year prior! 

Great idea though.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

3d printer?


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> Anyone have any gift ideas for a 30 something year old woman who is an artist/super DIYer, a mother, a hiker, and fitness enthusiast who has "most" things?
> 
> I've got her new art supplies, canvasses, work out pads/gear/clothes, jewelry (she's not a jewelry person, and earrings wont work as her ears are stretched to a size I'm not sure of, somewhere in the vicinity of an inch but afraid to ask and afraid to guess...), she's got an assload of spa stuff from years past, I've got her music boxes and new shoes and paints and I feel like I'm just running out of ideas and I have a FUCK ton more gifts to buy in my life for her, any ideas would be extremely welcomed. Kinda trying to keep it under $100 bucks as she'll melt down on me for spending more.


I bet if you could manage somehow to get her four hours of free time, she'd appreciate that more than any material thing. If you could extend the length of the day, that'd be even better, but I've been working on a way to do that for years and can't seem to make it happen without fucking up the Earth's orbit.


----------



## Crungy

LiveOVErdrive said:


> 3d printer?


I know they're getting cheaper... Are there any little tabletop ones for a hundy?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Yes, easel was the birthday gift earlier in the year, LOL.
> 
> She's an avid plant enthusiast on border of obsession who is in the middle of purging our jungle of a home of some plants, so getting her anything plant related is a no go right now haha. Bird identifying book sounds interesting...


birds of minnesota field book- stan tekela. 

I highly recommend this book if you want a quick reference guide for local birds. It's organized by bird color so it''s easy to figure out what you're looking at.


----------



## CanserDYI

Yeah genuinely curious on that 3d printer if there is one for 100 bucks....


----------



## Carrion Rocket

Crungy said:


> I know they're getting cheaper... Are there any little tabletop ones for a hundy?


They cheapest one I've seen is still around $150








Creality3D Ender 3 3D Printer Kit


Creality3D's Ender 3 is an excellent entry level printer, with its low cost and high-performance capabilities making it an ideal machine for hobbyists and small-batch producers on a budget. Top Creality3D Ender 3 3D Printer Kit Features: Build volume of 220 x 220 x 250mm (8.7" x 8.7" x 9.8")...




www.matterhackers.com





And there's this one for around $200.


----------



## bostjan

I've got an Ender 3. I think I only paid around $120 for mine on sale. But it's kind of a shitty printer on its own. But it's like the Squier Strat of printers - you can upgrade each and every part of it until it's a totally different printer. There is a huge market for upgraded parts. If she likes to tinker with things, it could be a great start. Once she gets frustrated with the stepper motors or the stepper driver board or the motherboard or the toothed belts or the hot end or the bed, etc. etc., she could potentially upgrade it. - or - if there are upgrades left to do the next time you want to give a gift, there's your idea for next time.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Buy her a teal stripe bandit


----------



## nightflameauto

wheresthefbomb said:


> Buy her a teal stripe bandit


RED STRIPE OR DIE, MOTHERFUCKER!

I mean, I know deep-down that the teal and red are pretty much the same bitch, with different speaker sometimes, but fuck it. I bought a Studio Pro Red Stripe ages ago for $89 and it's still one of my favorite amps. So Red Stripe for life. When I win the lotto, I'm gonna buy up every red-stripe Peaverty junker I can find a build a wall of fuck you out of them. TOANZ!


----------



## wheresthefbomb

nightflameauto said:


> RED STRIPE OR DIE, MOTHERFUCKER!
> 
> I mean, I know deep-down that the teal and red are pretty much the same bitch, with different speaker sometimes, but fuck it. I bought a Studio Pro Red Stripe ages ago for $89 and it's still one of my favorite amps. So Red Stripe for life. When I win the lotto, I'm gonna buy up every red-stripe Peaverty junker I can find a build a wall of fuck you out of them. TOANZ!




yeah but everyone knows your 30th anniversary is the red stripe bandit anniversary


----------



## CanserDYI

I'm thinking about a Cricut, the printer for crafting, she doesn't have anything like it, but I can't find any for under like 250 bucks...


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> I'm thinking about a Cricut, the printer for crafting, she doesn't have anything like it, but I can't find any for under like 250 bucks...








Cricut Joy™


Cricut Joy™




cricut.com




$130


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> Cricut Joy™
> 
> 
> Cricut Joy™
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cricut.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $130


Completely overlooked that one as I tend to not go for "lite" versions, but reading the "brochure" it actually sounds pretty usable.


----------



## Hollowway

So, I just stumbled across this today, but I never really thought about the fact that for a harmonic to work, BOTH sides of the string (the nut side and the bridge side) need to be able to vibrate freely. I mean, I'm sure I knew that from a muting standpoint, but just now playing I thought it was weird that the bridge side of the string won't vibrate on that note if the nut side of the string is muted. I'm not sure I have a question here, but the physics of it are messing with my mind.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

CanserDYI said:


> Completely overlooked that one as I tend to not go for "lite" versions, but reading the "brochure" it actually sounds pretty usable.


Have you considered a used Ibanez prestige? 

But also I've been looking at a cricut because making custom vinyl stickers sounds fun, but I'd need a good printer too.


----------



## tedtan

Hollowway said:


> So, I just stumbled across this today, but I never really thought about the fact that for a harmonic to work, BOTH sides of the string (the nut side and the bridge side) need to be able to vibrate freely. I mean, I'm sure I knew that from a muting standpoint, but just now playing I thought it was weird that the bridge side of the string won't vibrate on that note if the nut side of the string is muted. I'm not sure I have a question here, but the physics of it are messing with my mind.


When you play a harmonic, the harmonic node divides the string into multiple vibrating lengths (half’s, thirds, fourths, etc.). If you mute one of those segments, it affects the vibration of the string as a whole and also the division of the string into the segments. So they all have to be free to vibrate in order to get her harmonic.


----------



## Hollowway

tedtan said:


> When you play a harmonic, the harmonic node divides the string into multiple vibrating lengths (half’s, thirds, fourths, etc.). If you mute one of those segments, it affects the vibration of the string as a whole and also the division of the string into the segments. So they all have to be free to vibrate in order to get her harmonic.


Right, but it's weird that that's the case. Like, if you press a string down at the 12th fret, it vibrates between the 12 fret and bridge. If you play a harmonic at the 12th fret, it vibrates between the 12th fret and bridge. But not if you stop the vibration between the nut and the 12th fret. I don't know, it's just a weird concept to me. I totally understand what is going on, but it doesn't make it less weird when I think about it. Kind of like the Monty Hall problem - I understand it, but it just seems odd that it's the case.


----------



## LordCashew

Hollowway said:


> Right, but it's weird that that's the case. Like, if you press a string down at the 12th fret, it vibrates between the 12 fret and bridge. If you play a harmonic at the 12th fret, it vibrates between the 12th fret and bridge. But not if you stop the vibration between the nut and the 12th fret. I don't know, it's just a weird concept to me. I totally understand what is going on, but it doesn't make it less weird when I think about it. Kind of like the Monty Hall problem - I understand it, but it just seems odd that it's the case.


When you play natural harmonics, even though you're emphasizing one particular partial you're still playing the whole open string. You can't touch any part of the open string without muting it when playing it normally, so you can't do it with harmonics either. That's how I explain it to myself to make it not seem weird.


----------



## TedEH

The way I think of it is this:
If you have a string vibrating at a single frequency you could imagine it being like one jump-rope looping back and forth. If you doubled the frequency of the movement that incites that rope, you'd have the rope spinning in such a way that you'd have a node in the middle and the two opposite sides would spin freely - but that mid point looks "stationary". If you add those two frequencies together so they're both playing, you still have the two independent osculations of each half, but the middle node will wobble at the original frequency. Playing the harmonic is like holding the middle node in place so that it _can't_ wobble at the lower frequency, so you're left only with the higher frequency. The whole rope/string is always active the whole time though.


----------



## Hollowway

TedEH said:


> The way I think of it is this:
> If you have a string vibrating at a single frequency you could imagine it being like one jump-rope looping back and forth. If you doubled the frequency of the movement that incites that rope, you'd have the rope spinning in such a way that you'd have a node in the middle and the two opposite sides would spin freely - but that mid point looks "stationary". If you add those two frequencies together so they're both playing, you still have the two independent osculations of each half, but the middle node will wobble at the original frequency. Playing the harmonic is like holding the middle node in place so that it _can't_ wobble at the lower frequency, so you're left only with the higher frequency. The whole rope/string is always active the whole time though.


Right, that's a great analogy. It's like if you play a harmonic at the 12th fret. But it still messes with my mind, because if the middle of the rope (at the node) is not moving, then you could, in theory, hold it there. Because, if it's not moving unheld, then holding it wouldn't make a difference. But then if you do that, you would think (at least, I would) that what happens on each side of the rope is independent. But it isn't. The two sides communicate through that center point. So as one side goes up, the other side goes down. At the center point, I think even if you zoomed in, it would be really hard to see that anything is different over time. At least, at the super narrow area about the centerpoint. But the two sides are rotating around that centerpoint, so while that excact node isn't moving, the system is communicating through it. It's super cool, but it's not (at least to my brain) intuitive.

EDIT: Also, I should point out that I'm not high rn.


----------



## TedEH

I'm too lazy to find it right now, but there's a series of youtube videos that show physical analogues for this kind of stuff using springs being swung around in this way.


----------



## Hollowway

TedEH said:


> I'm too lazy to find it right now, but there's a series of youtube videos that show physical analogues for this kind of stuff using springs being swung around in this way.


Yeah, I LOVE those sorts of videos. Like where if you drop a slinky, the bottom half moves up first, then falls. Same sort of concept - I'd expect the top part to fall to meet the bottom, and then it hit the floor. But once you release it, both sides pull to the center, despite gravity. Stuff like that is so cool.


----------



## Hollowway

Most binary code would make killer Phrygian djent tunes. I'd love to see someone write a song that did something on a computer once transcribed.


----------



## CanserDYI

My wallet literally fell into pieces today so I ordered a Wallet Case for my phone, not one of the huge ones with the flap over top (why? why would you want that?), a click back one that holds a few cards. Trying to minimalize my life a bit, I'd like to just get dressed, grab my phone, keys, Swiss Army Knife and go, and I'm always looking for my freaking wallet, for some reason I cannot just put it in the same place. It's always in some other pants pocket or on the floor of my car or in the dirty clothes pile, etc. Gonna try and combine the two. Just wondering how long the hinge on this thing is gonna last and if I just end up buying a pocket wallet in the end anyways.


----------



## Crungy

You didn't go the podcast bRo route and get a ridge wallet? (no offense if anyone has one, just sick of podcasters pushing them)


----------



## CanserDYI

Crungy said:


> You didn't go the podcast bRo route and get a ridge wallet? (no offense if anyone has one, just sick of podcasters pushing them)


I always thought the idea of those were cool, but a hundred dollars for a freaking wallet? Sometimes I have less than freaking 100 dollars to put in it...not carrying a wallet that costs more than what I'm putting in it hahaha.


----------



## Crungy

I had to make this in the meantime


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> I had to make this in the memetime


 
FTFY


----------



## MFB

Don't forget:

Athletic Greens
Helix Mattresses
Squarespace
Mail Chimp
ADT
Raycon Headphones

And I'm sure even that list is still missing a few other ones for the podcasts I listen to


----------



## bostjan

Since this is the thread of going off on a tangent. Have you noticed how many ads there are now for whatever that company is that offers you a title of nobility for a fee? I recall the first time I saw that, thinking, "this has got to be the biggest bullshit business I've ever seen." Well, I keep seeing more and more of those, and so I looked it up and it's even more bullshit than I thought.

1. The company is based in China, not Scotland or whatever they say.
2. No country has whatever law that states that you attain a title of nobility by owning a souvenir plot of land, like the ads say (1 sqaure foot or whatever).
3. It appears that the souvenir land you own isn't even owned by you, since it's in like a national park, which is government owned.
4. So however many hundreds of USD for a piece of paper and your money probably all goes to scammers.
5. Scores, if not hundreds, of "content creators" or "influencers" or whatever are peddling this scam, probably without putting a moment of research into it.


----------



## Crungy

What the fuck.... I had not heard of that. 

They could at least offer a piece of the moon, unless all that "real estate" is accounted for.


----------



## TedEH

bostjan said:


> 5. Scores, if not hundreds, of "content creators" or "influencers" or whatever are peddling this scam, probably without putting a moment of research into it.


So, business as usual for most influencers. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I get so many ads and influencer-reads for tech-related products (especially VPNs) that the influencer clearly doesn't understand, but they gatta pay the bills.


----------



## CanserDYI

Yeah I thought about doing that Established Title's thing, knowing it was a gag gift for my dad, but then I googled it, and yeah. That company is a scam, and hasn't planted any trees either. And no, you can't use that title of Lord or Lady on a credit card or airline ticket. I feel bad for the people weird enough to try applying for that title with those credentials frankly...


----------



## LordCashew

MFB said:


> Don't forget:
> 
> Athletic Greens
> Helix Mattresses
> Squarespace
> Mail Chimp
> ADT
> Raycon Headphones
> 
> And I'm sure even that list is still missing a few other ones for the podcasts I listen to


Betterhealth. For crap's sake it's on every single podcast I listen to. The ubiquity is giving me the impression that they're the mental health version of WalMart.


----------



## Demiurge

In my radio-listening days, there were those ads for naming stars after people, so I guess the grift never goes away, just changes shape. Curious, I checked-out Established Titles' website. It starts at $50 for 1 square foot of land and they charge $30 to print the fucking certificate on a piece of paper for you.


----------



## bostjan

TedEH said:


> So, business as usual for most influencers. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> I get so many ads and influencer-reads for tech-related products (especially VPNs) that the influencer clearly doesn't understand, but they gatta pay the bills.


I know it's probably a stupid question on the level of "why do kids love Applejax cereal?" but why does anyone give two shits about influencers anyway? Most of them don't actually do anything, the products they are hawking are often shitty, the companies with which they work are often scams, and they often show their true colours on social media as just all-around terrible people.

Like, I totally get being a fan of Labron James or Gordon Ramsey or Magnus Carlsen or whatever, but when I look at the list of the top ten influencers worldwide, I see a lot of Kardashians who ... well, what do they do? IDK.

I guess the biggest grift is getting people to lower their guard so that they fall for whatever grift. 



Demiurge said:


> In my radio-listening days, there were those ads for naming stars after people, so I guess the grift never goes away, just changes shape. Curious, I checked-out Established Titles' website. It starts at $50 for 1 square foot of land and they charge $30 to print the fucking certificate on a piece of paper for you.



At least with the star, the company wasn't telling people that they would plant a tree there. If I buy a star that is 100 thousand lightyears away, I know that it's necessarily bullshit. The way they offer these "titles" seems to offer you something abstract yet somehow legitimated by some sort of authority. In reality, that authority denies the legitimacy of the scam, the company doesn't deliver the tangible part of what they promise (planting a tree somewhere), and, as you pointed out, they just turn around and ask you for more money to print a piece of paper that has no meaning anyway.

I might as well start a business where I offer to knight people in the USA for a fee. If anyone asks if it's legitimate, I'll print a piece of paper that says something something King Charles something Uncle Sam something something Betsy Ross and wave my hands around. It'll make zero sales, but if I somehow convince Kylie Jenner that my company will save puppies or something, and she mentions it on her patreon page or whatever the fuck, it could blow up and make me a billionaire.

I'll add that to my list of shitty kickstarter ideas...


----------



## Crungy

bostjan said:


> I might as well start a business where I offer to knight people in the USA for a fee.


I'll take 10


----------



## nightflameauto

I keep thinking if I could just get one of my shitty books into the hands of *ONE* influencer that clearly has the time to read it, it could take-off. That's the only use I've ever thought of for one. But then I'd have to follow and worship them to get their attention, so, naw.

Writer nerd bullshit below. Skip if wanting to retain your own sanity:


Spoiler



Speaking of which, this weekend I beat myself up with my writing in the worst way. I mean, I've written some tear-jerkers in the past, but this is a building plot-line that sorta had it's penultimate scene (for the first trilogy at any rate). And that build-up and brutality was fucking nightmare fuel. I mean, it'll hit the reader hard, so that's good, but I've never realized there's a legitimate toll to:

-Putting an imaginary friend into a coma that lasts for days that nobody understands, while his closest friend sits by his bedside distraught and not knowing what to do.

-Making an imaginary friend watch all of their closest die repeatedly in the most gruesome and terrible ways, then giving them the power to, and letting them, rewind time and try to change the outcome. Over and over. And over. For literal *DAYS* of his time, as he spikes batstims (battle stimulants, basically future purified uppers with nutritional boosts added) to the point when the crash comes it leaves him completely broken.

-Did I mention each time he goes back it splits him into the one that already experienced it, and the one that's trying to change it? Keep track of that a few dozen times, even if not all of it gets written out, and the internal calculator starts doing backflips and cartwheels.

-Making all the other imaginary people involved go through all the motions of dying, being brought back to before they were dead, then repeating, over and over, without them really remembering it as anything more than a bad dream they maybe had years ago.

-Oh, and all of this making most of the characters absolutely despise my favorite character ever, because it's good for the story, but breaks my heart in a lot of ways. Poor girl. Not even born yet, and the goddess she becomes has the whole lot of her favored people ready to beat her senseless.

Add on all the fucking logic behind the repeated timelines and trying not to break the rules of the story universe while doing it? STRESS!


I told my wife after that I legit felt like I went through it with them. Like I just wanted to curl up in a ball and sleep for days after.


----------



## MFB

nightflameauto said:


> I keep thinking if I could just get one of my shitty books into the hands of *ONE* influencer that clearly has the time to read it, it could take-off. That's the only use I've ever thought of for one. But then I'd have to follow and worship them to get their attention, so, naw.



One way to do that might be not to market it as "one of my shitty books" but what do I know, I'm not an influencer, maybe it's what the kids are into now


----------



## TedEH

bostjan said:


> why does anyone give two shits about influencers anyway?


You could ask the same of most any celebrity IMO. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

For some, I don't think the audience really "cares" in that way. Take those reddit-recap type videos. They build these little communities around themselves somehow, but for a good chunk of their audience it's just light entertainment that saves having to do the work of digging through reddit yourself. Their value is in some niche utility.

But then I honestly think some influencers have become as big as they are because lonely internet people build parasocial relationships with them. In some ways that's a snobby way to say "lol simps", and that's certainly an element, but I think it's also just a matter of people _wanting_ to be that, or wanting to be in those circles. Influence is attractive. It's a social power like any other, just like people follow those with money or particular skills or whatever else.

Also some people.... have no friends. The most isolated people I know spend HUGE amounts of time on youtube "spending time with" their youtubers of choice.


----------



## jaxadam

Demiurge said:


> In my radio-listening days, there were those ads for naming stars after people



I remember this. I was dating a girl at the time that told me she was thinking about doing that for me for a gift. I put her on the "not too sure about you" list.


----------



## CanserDYI

TedEH said:


> Also some people.... have no friends. The most isolated people I know spend HUGE amounts of time on youtube "spending time with" their youtubers of choice.


This. This. This. Embarrassment time, but this is really hitting home for me here. During covid and my last few jobs prior, I was watching a TON of youtube, and not just guitartube, I follow tons and tons of different communities. Pretty recently I had to realize that I do not know these people at all, they do not know me, we don't have any inside jokes together, but man...I've spent so much "time" with a lot of these guys I know them better than my real friends, and really had to take a step back and reevaluate my time here on earth.


----------



## nightflameauto

MFB said:


> One way to do that might be not to market it as "one of my shitty books" but what do I know, I'm not an influencer, maybe it's what the kids are into now


Among friends they're "my shitty books." Among potential readers they're either, "My old man manifesto disguised as sci-fi/fantasy/horror," or "my Community inspired tribute to all the things I love, disguised as sci-fi/fantasy/horror."

I should try to remember the SSO isn't in the "among my friends" group as much I think.


----------



## TedEH

CanserDYI said:


> we don't have any inside jokes together


I've got some friends - a couple in particular - who got really wrapped up in the podcasts and personality-driven-youtube circles for a while, and whenever you visited, it really did feel like they had found some new friend group with their own in-jokes and references and so on. A lot more so than you'd get from just watching a TV show or something.

The GameGrumps community seemed to be like that for a while. Same with MBMBaM. I don't watch/listen to any of that. I only really know of both of those because friends of mine would talk about them as if they had tangibly spend the weekend with them.


----------



## CanserDYI

nightflameauto said:


> I should try to remember the SSO isn't in the "among my friends" group as much I think.


Can y'all stop calling me out


----------



## nightflameauto

CanserDYI said:


> Can y'all stop calling me out


Calling myself out in this case. You just happened to catch a stray bullet.


----------



## CanserDYI

There is a point where we have to stop saying internet friends aren't friends. They are just as valuable. I saw something the other day about a gaming duo that played together for 12 years and met up to be the others' best man.


----------



## TedEH

CanserDYI said:


> internet friends aren't friends


There's a huge difference between an influencer and someone you directly interact with though. Someone you game with, sure. There's a back and forth of some kind. The youtube relationship is generally one-way though, and is by nature transactional - sometimes to the point of exploitative.

There are channels I watch daily, but they are not my friends. The people I call assholes on SSO are more my friends than any random youtuber is.


----------



## jaxadam

I’m glad my YouTube suggestions are just tennis and motocross.


----------



## MFB

TedEH said:


> The people I call assholes on SSO are more my friends than any random youtuber is.



What's Glades like when not on here?


----------



## CanserDYI

TedEH said:


> There's a huge difference between an influencer and someone you directly interact with though. Someone you game with, sure. There's a back and forth of some kind. The youtube relationship is generally one-way though, and is by nature transactional - sometimes to the point of exploitative.
> 
> There are channels I watch daily, but they are not my friends. The people I call assholes on SSO are more my friends than any random youtuber is.


Oh yeah, I should have mentioned I was referencing you fellas and not YouTubers hahaha


----------



## nightflameauto

I feel like this is an opportune time to reminisce about my dad's favorite memory of hanging out with his bros by the fire one evening. He was in his early fifties at the time, and they'd all known each other and in some cases participated in each other's weddings, funerals for parents, etc.

The other guys are all talking about how they'd divide their winnings up among the group of they had a lotto win.

"Hey, Em! You gonna play this game?"
"Hell fucking no. I win the lotto you fuckers are never seeing me again."


----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> Since this is the thread of going off on a tangent. Have you noticed how many ads there are now for whatever that company is that offers you a title of nobility for a fee? I recall the first time I saw that, thinking, "this has got to be the biggest bullshit business I've ever seen." Well, I keep seeing more and more of those, and so I looked it up and it's even more bullshit than I thought.
> 
> 1. The company is based in China, not Scotland or whatever they say.
> 2. No country has whatever law that states that you attain a title of nobility by owning a souvenir plot of land, like the ads say (1 sqaure foot or whatever).
> 3. It appears that the souvenir land you own isn't even owned by you, since it's in like a national park, which is government owned.
> 4. So however many hundreds of USD for a piece of paper and your money probably all goes to scammers.
> 5. Scores, if not hundreds, of "content creators" or "influencers" or whatever are peddling this scam, probably without putting a moment of research into it.



Getting ordained is cheaper, and real. I have performed marriages with my credentials. Just call me the Reverend Most High.


----------



## TedEH

MFB said:


> What's Glades like when not on here?


I legitimately wonder how different the social bubbles would be if it was in-person. The forum (the internet in general?) tends to align people very politically, but I've got a fair number of real-world friends or acquaintances whose politics I don't agree with, but it's not much of an issue.

Or family. Man, I had to spend a lot of time with family this weekend and its...... I dunno, it's a whole other world with them sometimes. Spending time with them feels like I'm visiting an alien planet - or some isolated bubble where the whole world just _works differently_ and you mostly have to just keep your mouth shut in order to stay civil. Or like they live with blinders on - anything they can't handle or haven't personally experienced just _doesn't exist_ or is some kind of _trick_.


----------



## Crungy

Not to derail things and I don't want to alarm anyone, but there is a GIANT AVOCADO OVER THE SOUTHERN UNITED STATES


----------



## Bodes

CanserDYI said:


> My wallet literally fell into pieces today so I ordered a Wallet Case for my phone, not one of the huge ones with the flap over top (why? why would you want that?), a click back one that holds a few cards. Trying to minimalize my life a bit, I'd like to just get dressed, grab my phone, keys, Swiss Army Knife and go, and I'm always looking for my freaking wallet, for some reason I cannot just put it in the same place. It's always in some other pants pocket or on the floor of my car or in the dirty clothes pile, etc. Gonna try and combine the two. Just wondering how long the hinge on this thing is gonna last and if I just end up buying a pocket wallet in the end anyways.



Good work. I have one of those over phone flap wallets which only holds 3 cards. Only use 2 slots. My driving licence and my work ID card. Everything else I use my digital wallet.
Even thinking about moving to a gel phone case that has just enough give to hold those two cards.
My pockets are less bulky, 1 less thing (wallet) to carry.
The old quad-tap check (phone, keys, wallet, glasses) is now a triple-tap and I feel so much better for it.

It did take a little bit of time to get used to the no wallet, but well worth it.

Good luck on this new, glorious adventure!


----------



## Hollowway

Yeah, on Sunday I just downsized my wallet too (also cuz the old one fell apart) but I went with a slim orange and black star wars wallet. I probably look like an 11 year old with it, but I like it. It’s better than another boring black one. I’m going to give it a go, leaving my Vans gift cards, Jamba Juice 2 for 1 card, etc out, and see if I can keep my receipts under control.


----------



## Gabriel 1313

CanserDYI said:


> Another forum I frequent has a thread like this and I find it nice. Mods, if this exists and my search is awful, please just delete.
> 
> Anything you'd like to mention here that you don't find worth its own thread, but just want to mention or ask?
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else puts their guitars backwards in their wall hanger so you can see the back? I flip flop all the time just to enjoy different angles of my guitars and my wife thinks its weird, and I've heard someone else refer to it as "guitar timeout".


I started doing it when my Raven started paying too much to my 7 stringer. Then I noticed how bad ass it looked from that view, so now at least, that's where she lays!!!


----------



## CanserDYI

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, on Sunday I just downsized my wallet too (also cuz the old one fell apart) but I went with a slim orange and black star wars wallet. I probably look like an 11 year old with it, but I like it. It’s better than another boring black one. I’m going to give it a go, leaving my Vans gift cards, Jamba Juice 2 for 1 card, etc out, and see if I can keep my receipts under control.


I have a Vans gift certificate from the late 90s that has never been used, it's so old there isn't any info on how to check balance or anything. I have it in my wallet for funsies but one day I'm gonna bust it out and make them honor it


----------



## Crungy

I was browsing Craigslist and saw this



Okay then...








Katana Sword - musical instruments - by owner - sale


Katana Sword. Real metal, not currently very sharp. Nice prop or display piece.



minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------



## bostjan

wheresthefbomb said:


> Getting ordained is cheaper, and real. I have performed marriages with my credentials. Just call me the Reverend Most High.


I'm also ordained. Kind of did it on accident, since it was easier than I expected. Haven't presided over any marriages, though...



Crungy said:


> I was browsing Craigslist and saw this
> View attachment 117643
> 
> 
> Okay then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katana Sword - musical instruments - by owner - sale
> 
> 
> Katana Sword. Real metal, not currently very sharp. Nice prop or display piece.
> 
> 
> 
> minneapolis.craigslist.org


Maybe the guy won the Katana from the boss at the end of Ninja Gaiden, so he looked up "Boss Katana" and saw a bunch of music stuff?


----------



## wheresthefbomb

bostjan said:


> Maybe the guy won the Katana from the boss at the end of Ninja Gaiden, so he looked up "Boss Katana" and saw a bunch of music stuff?



"Boss Katana," a katana for using on your boss.


----------



## LordCashew

Crungy said:


> Not to derail things and I don't want to alarm anyone, but there is a GIANT AVOCADO OVER THE SOUTHERN UNITED STATES
> View attachment 117601


Rejoice!

*thousands of left-coast millennials load up their fancy gluten-free bread and toasters for the pilgrimage*


----------



## LordCashew

MFB said:


> What's Glades like when not on here?


Most of the people I know in real life who say the kind of things he does are hard-working, family-oriented and generally kind to people when not discussing politics. And that's out of dozens; only one or two are actually jerks.


----------



## jaxadam

LordCashew said:


> Most of the people I know in real life who say the kind of things he does are hard-working, family-oriented and generally kind to people when not discussing politics. And that's out of dozens; only one or two are actually jerks.



Kind of makes you wonder about the people who aren’t saying the kind of things he does!


----------



## nightflameauto

LordCashew said:


> Most of the people I know in real life who say the kind of things he does are hard-working, family-oriented and generally kind to people when not discussing politics. And that's out of dozens; only one or two are actually jerks.


The ones I know that say things even vaguely like him aren't capable of stopping themselves from babbling non-stop attacks on the demonrats and the liberal gay agenda. It's hard to tell if they're jerks or not.

I'm sure they're lovely people aside from all the hate they carry around with them.


----------



## TedEH

jaxadam said:


> Kind of makes you wonder about the people who aren’t saying the kind of things he does!


No, it really doesn't.

Lots of people from lots of political angles talk a lot without living out or actively pursuing the embodiment of their spoken values, and that's fine - but when a more progressive person actually acts on their rhetoric, I don't worry for anyone's safety the way I do when a more conservative person does.


----------



## LordCashew

nightflameauto said:


> The ones I know that say things even vaguely like him aren't capable of stopping themselves from babbling non-stop attacks on the demonrats and the liberal gay agenda. It's hard to tell if they're jerks or not.
> 
> I'm sure they're lovely people aside from all the hate they carry around with them.


Out of the people I mentioned, a couple in particular will rant for hours about the "evil progressives" and the "death jab" and it's really exhausting, but then they'll also go out of their way to help people when they see a need. It really makes me sad to see the dichotomy of these people I've experienced as kind hearted somehow needing to stew over the invective they find in their preferred news outlets. I wouldn't consider it justification for any hatred they feel or whatever online behavior they might engage in, just sad. 

I guess though I'd like to believe I could extrapolate my positive experience with the people I know personally to their wider demographic, maybe I can't. I'm not sure it's helpful to assume the worst either, though. 

None of that to say the people you know aren't actually jerks, you're certainly in a better position to assess that than I am.


----------



## nightflameauto

LordCashew said:


> Out of the people I mentioned, a couple in particular will rant for hours about the "evil progressives" and the "death jab" and it's really exhausting, but then they'll also go out of their way to help people when they see a need. It really makes me sad to see the dichotomy of these people I've experienced as kind hearted somehow needing to stew over the invective they find in their preferred news outlets. I wouldn't consider it justification for any hatred they feel or whatever online behavior they might engage in, just sad.
> 
> I guess though I'd like to believe I could extrapolate my positive experience with the people I know personally to their wider demographic, maybe I can't. I'm not sure it's helpful to assume the worst either, though.
> 
> None of that to say the people you know aren't actually jerks, you're certainly in a better position to assess that than I am.


Somewhere around the third or fourth trip to HR for sending company wide emails with Trump talking points and Q conspiracies, I kinda stop thinking about that person as a "good" person. When you are so insensitive to others that you sincerely believe that *THIS* time when Q says shit's going down it's going to be true and we should all be ready for it? After being told, repeatedly, that you're stressing people out with your utter insanity? Fuck the fuck off.

I'm gonna go right to the Godwin route. I'm sure Hitler was kind to somebody, somewhere, but that doesn't mean he was a good guy.

I just get sick of being in meetings about fucking roll trays or cabinet doors and then being blasted with twenty minutes of Pelosi's a demon (possibly true, how would I know?), Trumps gonna save our universe, Biden's destroying the entire country, Fauci needs to be in prison, blah blah blah, it just gets far too tiring to try to advocate for them to my own brain. Like, how far into, "try to treat others well" do I have to travel before I'm believing their bullshit?

Apparently further than I'm willing to go.


----------



## LordCashew

nightflameauto said:


> Somewhere around the third or fourth trip to HR for sending company wide emails with Trump talking points and Q conspiracies, I kinda stop thinking about that person as a "good" person. When you are so insensitive to others that you sincerely believe that *THIS* time when Q says shit's going down it's going to be true and we should all be ready for it? After being told, repeatedly, that you're stressing people out with your utter insanity? Fuck the fuck off.
> 
> I'm gonna go right to the Godwin route. I'm sure Hitler was kind to somebody, somewhere, but that doesn't mean he was a good guy.
> 
> I just get sick of being in meetings about fucking roll trays or cabinet doors and then being blasted with twenty minutes of Pelosi's a demon (possibly true, how would I know?), Trumps gonna save our universe, Biden's destroying the entire country, Fauci needs to be in prison, blah blah blah, it just gets far too tiring to try to advocate for them to my own brain. Like, how far into, "try to treat others well" do I have to travel before I'm believing their bullshit?
> 
> Apparently further than I'm willing to go.


Ok, you win. Bringing that level of stuff into the workplace is way beyond what I'm dealing with. Super inappropriate. It's a little late, but I guess I have something to be thankful for.


----------



## nightflameauto

LordCashew said:


> Ok, you win. Bringing that level of stuff into the workplace is way beyond what I'm dealing with. Super inappropriate. It's a little late, but I guess I have something to be thankful for.


The fact this dude has managed to get lectured but not sent home over this shit is a sure sign our HR department either sympathizes with him, or are so risk-adverse that they don't want to bother doing their jobs.


----------



## CanserDYI

Well, if anyone wanted an update on how my life "walletless" is going, well, i have slapped my back pocket doing a wallet check about 50 times and every single time I have a half heart attack because I forget I'm not carrying a wallet. 

Jeez what 25 years of carrying a wallet in your back pocket can do


----------



## Crungy

I know I'd do the same thing!


----------



## Bodes

CanserDYI said:


> Well, if anyone wanted an update on how my life "walletless" is going, well, i have slapped my back pocket doing a wallet check about 50 times and every single time I have a half heart attack because I forget I'm not carrying a wallet.
> 
> Jeez what 25 years of carrying a wallet in your back pocket can do



Yep, that'll happen. short term ppain for long term gain.
You should have never had your wallet in your back pocket in the first place. It misaligns your hips when you sit down.

Be prepared for your hips to feel a bit off over the next few months, if it needs to realign itself.


----------



## tedtan

I can’t get by with just a phone case wallet, but I went to a front pocket wallet years ago and wouldn’t go back and my back/hips are much better for it.


----------



## Hollowway

CanserDYI said:


> Well, if anyone wanted an update on how my life "walletless" is going, well, i have slapped my back pocket doing a wallet check about 50 times and every single time I have a half heart attack because I forget I'm not carrying a wallet.
> 
> Jeez what 25 years of carrying a wallet in your back pocket can do


Haha, I know that feeling! I just downsized my wallet, but haven’t gone full wallet less. I’m thisclose to it, though! My bigass RFID card ain’t gonna help, though. 

Honestly, I could either go man bag, or wallet less. Either one makes some sense, but regular wallet is just a bunch of compromises.


----------



## narad

Ughhhhghghhhh Trypophobia in a pickup:








Why'd they have to recess them like that!?


----------



## Crungy

That's the thing where there's like holes in skin right?


----------



## Crungy

I don't want to see pictures so I didn't Google it lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> That's the thing where there's like holes in skin right?


it's just a fear of closely packed holes, regardless of what they're on.


----------



## Crungy

Ahh thanks. It seems like any time it's mentioned there's nightmare fuel pictures of it on someone's body. Fuuuuuuuuuuck that


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's just a fear of closely packed holes, regardless of what they're on.


I thought it was fear of the number 13 and was not getting it.


----------



## John

Seabeast2000 said:


> I thought it was fear of the number 13 and was not getting it.


That would be triskaidekaphobia, fwiw.


----------



## TedEH

narad said:


> Trypophobia


I always thought this was a made-up internet thing, and not a real phobia that a significant number of people have - just playing off the idea that, yeah, random holes in things is a normal thing to find creepy.
And a random lazy google search now suggests that it's only "real" in so far as people use the word to mean the thing the word means, but it's supposedly not recognized by any science.


----------



## CanserDYI

We need 600 more threads in the Sevenstring dedicated section to make it to 666k threads. You all know what to do.


----------



## Crungy

Is it this?


----------



## youngthrasher9

Opened up the Yamaha S412V I bought a while back (I did an NCD thread), finally got around to date coding the pair of UK V30’s in there. March 3 1998, nice. I also had the opportunity to mic up one of the 70’s CTS (Peavey) Super Festival speakers, and it sounds way better mic’d than expected.

Originally I was gonna swap the speakers from the Yamaha into my spidervalve cab, but when I opened the SV up, it had nearly identical construction methods so I saw no reason to make that much of an effort.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Are you going to pack those cabs with blow then panel van them across the country? 

Sorry, I just watched too many dope trafficking movies I guess. 

On another note, I did not know this song was done originally by another band until a few years ago, I just knew the overly sadly version from the 90s.


----------



## Crungy

The Gary Jules version on the Donnie Darko soundtrack? That one is so good. I love tears for fears but I do like his version better.


----------



## sleewell

GC straight cracks me up.

just got a used novation circuit tracks. they used more bubble wrap for this tiny little device than they did when they shipped my 6505. and at least this time they taped the box shut.


----------



## Crungy

Some stores do a good job on packaging, but you never know when it's going to be half assed. 

I was surprised at the pack job on the last used bass I got from them. No case, so they bubble wrapped the shit out of it, the long way. Looked weird but it arrived unscathed.


----------



## youngthrasher9

sleewell said:


> GC straight cracks me up.
> 
> just got a used novation circuit tracks. they used more bubble wrap for this tiny little device than they did when they shipped my 6505. and at least this time they taped the box shut.


The “pallet” they shipped my spidervalve cab on was one step removed from being a pile of construction shims.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

depends on who is packing stuff. My double cross and xxx both showed up well packaged from GC. They even numbered and bubble wrapped the tubes separately.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I _love_ the way my cat smells when he's been outside all day. It's both fresh and musky, like a cold wind blowing through old leaves and damp dirt.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> I _love_ the way my cat smells when he's been outside all day. It's both fresh and musky, like a cold wind blowing through old leaves and damp dirt.


Alaskan Cat scented soaps.


----------



## Furtive Glance

Feline Treeline No. 5


----------



## Bodes

Been spending too much time on the internet that every time I see the words there, their or they're, I am never sure if the version that has been used is correct or not. Even when the correct version has been used. I have to read the sentences multiple times.

Damn you basic literacy failings of the education systems around the world for too many internet users being illiterate.

Maybe I should have posted this in the First World Problems thread?

Maybe I should just stay off social media?


----------



## jaxadam

Furtive Glance said:


> Feline Treeline No. 5



That’s a winner right there!


----------



## BMFan30

Seabeast2000 said:


> Ever have frozen pizza baked too hot so you have to remove it early and the interior is moist dough but the outside is blackened but you're effin hungry so down the gullet it goes? Little Caesars is worse but every other pizza is better.


I like my crust so god damn burned that I need power tools to sand 3 inches of carbs off my pizza. I don't know any other ways to make it go keto.


----------



## Seabeast2000

BMFan30 said:


> I like my crust so god damn burned that I need power tools to sand 3 inches of carbs off my pizza. I don't know any other ways to make it go keto.


I was told that carbon is good for you, but it was a long time ago and never followed up on its validity.


----------



## STRHelvete

FL STUDIO 21 HAS ARRIVED AND NOW WE CAN MAKE COLOR THEMES! Such a little thing but I love customizing things, especially when it has to do with art/music. I like stuff tailored to my aesthetic tastes. I mainly like making everything black and slapping my sigil on everything. Stupid, yes but between the Helix update, Freakshow Industries releasing a new VST, and FL 21 I'm in heaven and it's kicked off a creative burst which I haven't felt in a while. Just when I thought I was gonna give up music, I already have a new single I'm finishing up and writing the script for a video to be released in 2023.


----------



## bostjan

Oh cool. I've seen your avatar probably a hundred times, but never noticed the characters inside the ring around the circle.

I'm looking forward to hearing some new music from you.

Also, it's interesting how sometimes seemingly little things can kick off a creative burst.


----------



## MFB

I forgot how absolutely retarded I become when I'm sick with the flu or something similar. I slept from 11pm last night, I think, until 1030am and had some of the most wild dreams, but mentally my brain right now is just a loop of Spanish Flea basically.

I had to type the email to my boss saying I was sick with one finger like a boomer


----------



## STRHelvete

MFB said:


> I forgot how absolutely retarded I become when I'm sick with the flu or something similar. I slept from 11pm last night, I think, until 1030am and had some of the most wild dreams, but mentally my brain right now is just a loop of Spanish Flea basically.
> 
> I had to type the email to my boss saying I was sick with one finger like a boomer


----------



## LordCashew

Crungy said:


> Some stores do a good job on packaging, but you never know when it's going to be half assed.
> 
> I was surprised at the pack job on the last used bass I got from them. No case, so they bubble wrapped the shit out of it, the long way. Looked weird but it arrived unscathed.


I got a baritone acoustic from them and it came packed the same way. Plus the bubble wrap was ORANGE, which is not something I'd seen before.


----------



## LordCashew

wheresthefbomb said:


> It's both fresh and musky, like a cold wind blowing through old leaves and damp dirt.


Could be tasting notes for Islay Scotch.


----------



## Hollowway

TedEH said:


> I always thought this was a made-up internet thing, and not a real phobia that a significant number of people have - just playing off the idea that, yeah, random holes in things is a normal thing to find creepy.
> And a random lazy google search now suggests that it's only "real" in so far as people use the word to mean the thing the word means, but it's supposedly not recognized by any science.


IDK if it's a real, listed, phobia or not (or even if there's such a catalog of phobias) but I've been creeped out by small holes since before the internet. Even as a kid it would give me the willies. Maybe about like 6 years ago someone told me what it was, and I was surprised to learn other people had it.

I'm also creeped out by rough surfaces being dragged across sharp surfaces, like a paper towl across a knife edge. That gives me the chills (in a bad way). IDK wtf that is, though.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Hollowway said:


> I'm also creeped out by rough surfaces being dragged across sharp surfaces, like a paper towl across a knife edge. That gives me the chills (in a bad way). IDK wtf that is, though.



I get that from certain textile interactions. The sound or feel of felt being rubbed the wrong way, fingers on that stuff they make car ceilings out of, markers dragging just right (wrong) across a paper, stuff like that. Gives me the chills and sometimes makes me feel ill.


----------



## TedEH

It's a dumb semantic thing, but I've always been a little annoyed when people describe a normal experience as "having something" - because the implication is that you wouldn't "have it" by default. Like almost any time I've seen mention of the "phobia of small holes", it's accompanied by a clearly made-for-that-purpose image that deliberately makes it creepy. As in - _everyone_ finds weird photos of small holes creepy. You can give that a name if you want, but a "phobia" implies a disorder, and I'm not convinced this is a disorder.

It would be like if someone came up and scared you, and you responded by telling everyone "my bad, I have Fear". Fear is not a disorder, you're just a normal person and fear is part of the normal experience. Or kinda like how for a while anyone who had _habits_ of any kind of call themselves "OCD", as if small rituals necessarily mean you have a disorder, rather than admitting that people are very much creatures of habit. Or the more modern way that anyone who experiences any anxiety now insists that they "_have _anxiety" as opposed to "are anxious right now" - completely blurring the line between the average human experience (being occasionally anxious) and having a disorder (being so anxious so often that you need to see a professional about it, who would then properly diagnose you as having a disorder).

And before anyone says "but Ted - anxiety is a real disorder and you're playing it down", no I don't think I am. I don't deny that many people are often anxious. I'm not convinced that it's a disorder for the majority of people who are self-diagnosing. I know some people with properly diagnosed anxiety disorders - it's very much a real thing - but it's not literally everyone and their dogs.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TedEH said:


> It's a dumb semantic thing, but I've always been a little annoyed when people describe a normal experience as "having something" - because the implication is that you wouldn't "have it" by default. Like almost any time I've seen mention of the "phobia of small holes", it's accompanied by a clearly made-for-that-purpose image that deliberately makes it creepy. As in - _everyone_ finds weird photos of small holes creepy. You can give that a name if you want, but a "phobia" implies a disorder, and I'm not convinced this is a disorder.
> 
> It would be like if someone came up and scared you, and you responded by telling everyone "my bad, I have Fear". Fear is not a disorder, you're just a normal person and fear is part of the normal experience. Or kinda like how for a while anyone who had _habits_ of any kind of call themselves "OCD", as if small rituals necessarily mean you have a disorder, rather than admitting that people are very much creatures of habit. Or the more modern way that anyone who experiences any anxiety now insists that they "_have _anxiety" as opposed to "are anxious right now" - completely blurring the line between the average human experience (being occasionally anxious) and having a disorder (being so anxious so often that you need to see a professional about it, who would then properly diagnose you as having a disorder).
> 
> And before anyone says "but Ted - anxiety is a real disorder and you're playing it down", no I don't think I am. I don't deny that many people are often anxious. I'm not convinced that it's a disorder for the majority of people who are self-diagnosing. I know some people with properly diagnosed anxiety disorders - it's very much a real thing - but it's not literally everyone and their dogs.



I definitely agree that on the whole western internet culture trends heavily toward self-diagnosis. I get called "OCD" a lot for liking things well organized and having difficulty sometimes with tasks that are too unstructured. I always correct people, I don't have a diagnosed disorder, and I haven't sought diagnosis because I don't think I have one. To imply otherwise steps on the very real experiences of people with an actual disorder. 

On the other hand, it also bears recognition that the prevalence of diagnosed mental disorders, especially depression and anxiety, has been trending upward for some time.

It also bears recognition that there are groups for which mental exceptionalities are often underdiagnosed, autism in girls and in black folks for example, and so it stands to reason that we might see higher incidences of _correct_ self-diagnoses among those groups.


----------



## Hollowway

TedEH said:


> It's a dumb semantic thing, but I've always been a little annoyed when people describe a normal experience as "having something" - because the implication is that you wouldn't "have it" by default. Like almost any time I've seen mention of the "phobia of small holes", it's accompanied by a clearly made-for-that-purpose image that deliberately makes it creepy. As in - _everyone_ finds weird photos of small holes creepy. You can give that a name if you want, but a "phobia" implies a disorder, and I'm not convinced this is a disorder.
> 
> It would be like if someone came up and scared you, and you responded by telling everyone "my bad, I have Fear". Fear is not a disorder, you're just a normal person and fear is part of the normal experience. Or kinda like how for a while anyone who had _habits_ of any kind of call themselves "OCD", as if small rituals necessarily mean you have a disorder, rather than admitting that people are very much creatures of habit. Or the more modern way that anyone who experiences any anxiety now insists that they "_have _anxiety" as opposed to "are anxious right now" - completely blurring the line between the average human experience (being occasionally anxious) and having a disorder (being so anxious so often that you need to see a professional about it, who would then properly diagnose you as having a disorder).
> 
> And before anyone says "but Ted - anxiety is a real disorder and you're playing it down", no I don't think I am. I don't deny that many people are often anxious. I'm not convinced that it's a disorder for the majority of people who are self-diagnosing. I know some people with properly diagnosed anxiety disorders - it's very much a real thing - but it's not literally everyone and their dogs.


Well, that's a really good point. I mean, there's a reason people are scared of small holes - the theory is that it's in our lizard brain, and it's a protective mechanism. So, in that sense, unless someone is desensitized to it, they're liked at least a little creeped out by it. But I think phobias are specifying an irrational, or larger-than-normal, fear of something. Like I'm scared of spiders to the point there's nfw I would touch one. But my father in law will take his hand and scoop one out of a web and go place it somewhere else (as opposed to grabbing a lighter and WD-40, and napalming it, which is my gut reaction, lol). So I guess the question is whether trypophobia is actually something that gets to the point where it's considered a true phobia. And I think it's probably not.


----------



## TedEH

I suppose - and maybe this is a whole topic in itself - that some people just like to label themselves, and given that most people are not experts in whatever domain they are evaluating themselves under, they'll land at whatever best works for them, which could mean reaching any number of conclusions for any number of reasons. But I've always resisted that idea. I don't want to use a label unless I know for certain that it's meaningfully accurate. Like I forget what that word is for when you're attracted to people mostly for their character rather than their physical shape - but that's not a special distinct condition, it's just regular ol' emotional maturity. Or one I've gotten into arguments about before - where someone insisted that I am necessarily an "activist", when I certainly don't think I am. To them, an activist was just anyone who happened to "believe the right things", but to me, that label is meaningless unless you are actively making an effort to advocate for a certain cause. But some people have to put people in the boxes they've outlined. Despite how much I argue on the internet at times, I really don't care what people think or do.

But more than that, I remain convinced that labels, if not applied conservatively, become crutches or self-fulfilling. If you _believe_ that your anxiety is a disorder, then that belief in itself can be what makes the times you experience anxiety a problem. Or if you give something a name, it becomes _validated_, in such a way that maybe you don't feel a need to take personal responsibility for it anymore. Because it's not _me_, it's the [label], as if whatever you've just described has it's own agency. Or if you insist on putting yourself into a particular box you might allow that distinction to block you from looking outside that label.

Take, when I was really overweight. I was, for all intents and purposes, a fat guy. But if you let the label define you instead of the other way around, then you get stuck in a trap of "well, I can't fix my lifestyle, because this is who I am. I AM a Fat Guy. Big Boned. It's in my genes. _It is who I am_, and I can't change who I am." And I did think that for a long time. And it's not true at all. Thinking of myself as being affixed to the identifiers limited my potential for self-improvement or change.

I would love to be able to say that I think the tendency to identify and categorize every aspect of the human experience is just a tool for learning, a piece of information, something to observe and store away and move on - but that's not how it tends to work in practice.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Moist


----------



## CanserDYI

Can anyone else *hear* cotton balls? It fucking drives me nuts, they squeak very very very subtly when you squeeze them and it makes the back of my neck hairs stand up and almost gag I hate it so much.


----------



## Crungy

Is it almost like a glassy scrape?


----------



## CanserDYI

Crungy said:


> Is it almost like a glassy scrape?


I'm not even sure its actually audible, but I can feel the squeak in my fingers if that makes sense, I absolutely hate it haha.


----------



## Crungy

I know what you mean lol




CanserDYI said:


> Can anyone else *hear* cotton balls?



Me when I read that first sentence


----------



## bostjan

I experience an aversion every time I touch certain things, for example: styrofoam. I feel weird every time I handle it. I can't even describe it but it doesn't *feel* psychological; it seems as if my nerves themselves just don't know how to report the sensation to my brain. Cotton balls do the same thing to me. It's not a pain, more like a sensory overload or something.

I'm otherwise pretty much immune to specific fears of things. If you give me a safety harness, I'll climb up pretty much wherever. Holes in things don't bother me as long as there aren't dangerous parasites inside of them. I'm cool with pretty much any animal as long as it's not hungry enough to eat me or rabid or something, except centipedes - those things can fuck right off!


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> I experience an aversion every time I touch certain things, for example: styrofoam. I feel weird every time I handle it. I can't even describe it but it doesn't *feel* psychological; it seems as if my nerves themselves just don't know how to report the sensation to my brain. Cotton balls do the same thing to me. It's not a pain, more like a sensory overload or something.


Dude yes! Straight up sensory overload, it feels like every sensitive spot on my body is stimulated at the same time and it seems to focus on the back of my neck and throat and makes me like contract and stiffen up, its really fucking weird.


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> Dude yes! Straight up sensory overload, it feels like every sensitive spot on my body is stimulated at the same time and it seems to focus on the back of my neck and throat and makes me like contract and stiffen up, its really fucking weird.


For me, it's my teeth.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

Crungy said:


> Is it almost like a glassy scrape?



Glassy, mid-focused, with excellent clarity and fiber separation.


----------



## CanserDYI

Please guys, never make an "SSO Unwrapped" or anything of the sort, I really, REALLY don't need a "you've scrolled the politics thread for x000 hours this year"-'s, or any "you suggested a 5150 and Used prestige 14 times in the month of February"-'s.


----------



## Crungy

I'd like to think those are stats you get after you die.


----------



## TedEH

CanserDYI said:


> never make an "SSO Unwrapped"


I don't need the Unwrapped. I know what I did.

"You've seen someone recommend a Helix and immediately jumped in to tell everyone how real amps are still better even though nobody asked 340% more than last year."


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TedEH said:


> I don't need the Unwrapped. I know what I did.
> 
> "You've seen someone recommend a Helix and immediately jumped in to tell everyone how real amps are still better even though nobody asked 340% more than last year."



Achievement Unlocked: "I Am 35 What Is This?" Make the same joke about "plugging in" your crusty old SS amps in every single new thread about plugins this year.


----------



## TedEH

I had the thought today that I think I understand why Dungeons and Dragons never did anything for me. It's kind of too open-ended for anything in it to carry any weight. Every once in a while someone will send me a video or meme or something about some WaCkY sCeNaRiO and it just doesn't matter. It carries no weight because it's all just whatever arbitrary thing someone imagine'd up, as if the act of imagining it was impressive in the first place. Like I was sent some video of a guy doing a bit about a DM inventing a monster made of a bunch of chickens and it's just not funny or interesting - because it's not unexpected or crazy or impactful or scary or anything like that - it's just exactly the kind of nonsense some nerd would dream up and then describe to you in some arbitrary made up rules and numbers or something. How can anything mean anything when the whole point of the game is that you can imagine literally anything at all? It's competitive (or cooperative?) imagining. And lets not kid ourselves, the average person is not very good at meaningful creative writing.

Wow! Can you imagine if a dragon showed up and burned us all because we were unprepared because our misfit band of almost-racist-character-archetypes were busy being flirty with a bridge troll? And then TWO DRAGONS but they have SECRET WEAKNESS? And a TaLkInG sNaKe FrOm ThE nEtHeR rEaLms?!?! And then two hours of someone thinking that side-stepping the intended narrative makes them cool and clever? Or here's one: The whole party DIES! So intense!

Yes. I can imagine it. Very easily. It's standard nerd shit. And I just cannot for the life of me, no matter how hard I try, bring myself to care in the slightest.

And before anyone says "you just need to find the right DM" - no. In the age of abundant video games - where the systems of play at least have a potential to add some meaningful weight to narrative and interaction - D&D just sucks.


----------



## MFB

Whatever sickness I caught at the end of last week had caused me to lose my sense of taste over the past few days, might go to the UrgentCare on Wednesday to make sure it's not COVID since no other sickness has led to that; quite a unique sensation after 32 years of tasting and now suddenly ...nothing? Texture is there, temperature sure, but absolutely no taste no matter how much I might think it'll just 'activate.' My immediate thought was, "what if it doesn't come back for longer?" to which I'm kind of tempted by; I was a nightmare to my parents when they tried to give me certain foods since they were always cooked poorly (AKA vegetables) so this seems like a clean slate to re-introduce them to the system with no drawback.



TedEH said:


> I had the thought today that I think I understand why Dungeons and Dragons never did anything for me. It's kind of too open-ended for anything in it to carry any weight. Every once in a while someone will send me a video or meme or something about some WaCkY sCeNaRiO and it just doesn't matter. It carries no weight because it's all just whatever arbitrary thing someone imagine'd up, as if the act of imagining it was impressive in the first place. Like I was sent some video of a guy doing a bit about a DM inventing a monster made of a bunch of chickens and it's just not funny or interesting - because it's not unexpected or crazy or impactful or scary or anything like that - it's just exactly the kind of nonsense some nerd would dream up and then describe to you in some arbitrary made up rules and numbers or something. How can anything mean anything when the whole point of the game is that you can imagine literally anything at all? It's competitive (or cooperative?) imagining. And lets not kid ourselves, the average person is not very good at meaningful creative writing.
> 
> Wow! Can you imagine if a dragon showed up and burned us all because we were unprepared because our misfit band of almost-racist-character-archetypes were busy being flirty with a bridge troll? And then TWO DRAGONS but they have SECRET WEAKNESS? And a TaLkInG sNaKe FrOm ThE nEtHeR rEaLms?!?! And then two hours of someone thinking that side-stepping the intended narrative makes them cool and clever? Or here's one: The whole party DIES! So intense!
> 
> Yes. I can imagine it. Very easily. It's standard nerd shit. And I just cannot for the life of me, no matter how hard I try, bring myself to care in the slightest.
> 
> And before anyone says "you just need to find the right DM" - no. In the age of abundant video games - where the systems of play at least have a potential to add some meaningful weight to narrative and interaction - D&D just sucks.



I had a post similar to this in the D&D thread, although not quite as jaded, but I need SOME sort of structure because as you said: the main game is just, vague scenario and a FromSoft level of plot incentive to get you going, and then it's just improv to whatever degree you're willing to allow yourself to go to. In my case, that's not a very high level when you're working with nothing but a bunch of other players with the same desire for a good session, but when there exists dozens upon dozens of RPGs that use the mechanics and funnel it into some sort of setting/alignment/etc to push yourself forward into, why would I choose the lowest form? (IMO)


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TedEH said:


> I had the thought today that I think I understand why Dungeons and Dragons never did anything for me. It's kind of too open-ended for anything in it to carry any weight. Every once in a while someone will send me a video or meme or something about some WaCkY sCeNaRiO and it just doesn't matter. It carries no weight because it's all just whatever arbitrary thing someone imagine'd up, as if the act of imagining it was impressive in the first place. Like I was sent some video of a guy doing a bit about a DM inventing a monster made of a bunch of chickens and it's just not funny or interesting - because it's not unexpected or crazy or impactful or scary or anything like that - it's just exactly the kind of nonsense some nerd would dream up and then describe to you in some arbitrary made up rules and numbers or something. How can anything mean anything when the whole point of the game is that you can imagine literally anything at all? It's competitive (or cooperative?) imagining. And lets not kid ourselves, the average person is not very good at meaningful creative writing.
> 
> Wow! Can you imagine if a dragon showed up and burned us all because we were unprepared because our misfit band of almost-racist-character-archetypes were busy being flirty with a bridge troll? And then TWO DRAGONS but they have SECRET WEAKNESS? And a TaLkInG sNaKe FrOm ThE nEtHeR rEaLms?!?! And then two hours of someone thinking that side-stepping the intended narrative makes them cool and clever? Or here's one: The whole party DIES! So intense!
> 
> Yes. I can imagine it. Very easily. It's standard nerd shit. And I just cannot for the life of me, no matter how hard I try, bring myself to care in the slightest.
> 
> And before anyone says "you just need to find the right DM" - no. In the age of abundant video games - where the systems of play at least have a potential to add some meaningful weight to narrative and interaction - D&D just sucks.



D&D experiences are like inside jokes, it's not remotely fun or interesting to anyone who wasn't there, even other people who enjoy the game. I am in a campaign with a good friend, and he has another game with mostly the same folks, minus me, and I humor his stories but I couldn't give two shits about the exploits of the game I'm not in.

That said, the extreme open-endedness of it is exactly what I love. I've tried to get that same fix from a wide variety of videogame RPGs and while many have unique positive attributes, it just isn't there. Nothing except D&D is D&D.

It's kind of like enjoying prog, or drone, or noise. I like it, but I understand perfectly why the average person might find it odious.

EDIT: And just like with the above subgenres, I find the majority of vocal fans/creators/participants similarly odious.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

DnD is literally improv. A good DM and good willing players can make even simple stories or setups into something cool. You get what you put into it.


----------



## iamaom

bostjan said:


> I experience an aversion every time I touch certain things, for example: styrofoam. I feel weird every time I handle it. I can't even describe it but it doesn't *feel* psychological; it seems as if my nerves themselves just don't know how to report the sensation to my brain. Cotton balls do the same thing to me. It's not a pain, more like a sensory overload or something.


Once when I worked in retail I had to throw away hundreds of empty water bottles, by the 10 min mark touching thin, crinkly, cheap plastic started to make me feel noxious, like I'd been sniffing paint thinner or something. It's been over a decade and I still hate fiddling with thin plastic objects.


----------



## TedEH

KnightBrolaire said:


> You get what you put into it


But you also get what the other people who are participating put into it - which, for whatever reason, is always generic nonsense nerd shit - maybe because:


TedEH said:


> lets not kid ourselves, the average person is not very good at meaningful creative writing.



But again, improv carries no weight. Because no matter what decision you make, you can just imagine up any reason for that decision to be meaningless or have no consequences.

"Oh no, I broke my leg! My character surely will die!"
"I have a magical leg-bone-fixing spell, roll to see how good it is"
"Roll fails"
"Erm.... I found another one, so try again?"
"still fails"
"Well, you just happened to get injured in front of the robot-leg-factory, so lets move on."

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

It's also very possible that I just have zero interest in participating in other people's fantasies.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

TedEH said:


> "Oh no, I broke my leg! My character surely will die!"
> "I have a magical leg-bone-fixing spell, roll to see how good it is"
> "Roll fails"
> "Erm.... I found another one, so try again?"
> "still fails"
> "Well, you just happened to get injured in front of the robot-leg-factory, so lets move on."



I'm not trying to convince you to like it, but that isn't really how the game works. There are "magic leg-fixing spells" but it's more like, "it didn't work and that was your only one? Better luck next time, nerd." There are still rules, comprehensive enough ones that multiple video-gameified versions of D&D system exist that port the rulesets over fairly faithfully. I think it's fair to say most players wouldn't find it enjoyable if it didn't still present a challenge within the ruleset, just like any game. 

We could also collectively agree to suspend the rules of Monopoly and establish an anarcho-syndicalist real-estate commune, but it wouldn't be playing Monopoly.


----------



## TedEH

wheresthefbomb said:


> There are still rules


Only insofar as people are actually following them.


wheresthefbomb said:


> but it wouldn't be playing Monopoly.


I don't disagree, but it's been my experience that whenever someone (aka me) ends up participating, the person who dragged me into it (usually the DM who couldn't find enough people who _actually_ wanted to play) usually ends up dropping or changing rules or mechanics in the hopes that some lowered level of complexity, or a lowered requirement for the understanding of the rules would keep everyone engaged. Good idea on paper. In practice, it still feels like you're just humoring someone's fantasy.


----------



## bostjan

wheresthefbomb said:


> We could also collectively agree to suspend the rules of Monopoly and establish an anarcho-syndicalist real-estate commune, but it wouldn't be playing Monopoly.


----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> View attachment 118191


pretty sure i'd end up being the mouse in the background having to work all nighters just to put the cats to sleep.


----------



## CanserDYI

Pretty sure that yes, this is a 7/8's body but my lord this man makes this guitar look like an absolute tinker toy.


----------



## ShredmasterD

this isn't worth its own thread. but, does anyone else wear away their index fingernail on the hand that holds the pick, in one corner to nothing when playing a lot? it gets painful when its virtually gone. i alter my pick grip but its like starting over again and its awkward.


----------



## ShredmasterD

shou


bostjan said:


> View attachment 118190


should say " collect guaranteed income" as you pass go.


----------



## TedEH

ShredmasterD said:


> this isn't worth its own thread. but, does anyone else wear away their index fingernail on the hand that holds the pick, in one corner to nothing when playing a lot? it gets painful when its virtually gone. i alter my pick grip but its like starting over again and its awkward.


My picking-hand nail does this. I always assumed it was because I tend to use thinner picks and let the fingernail contribute when I need to really dig in.


----------



## CanserDYI

Thinner picks >1mm are the best. I used to use really thick picks but really been enjoying the snappiness of a thinner pick lately.


----------



## MFB

Everyone knows the .88 Green pick is the GOAT


----------



## thebeesknees22

I used to use purple dunlop 1.14's all the time, but I got a yellow .73 in a variety pack that i'm digging a more these days.


----------



## CanserDYI

I like the .58 Dunlop Gator Grips, perfect snap and pop for me, very little chirp and just stiff enough to still push through the strings for a good chug.


----------



## Crungy

MFB said:


> Everyone knows the .88 Green pick is the GOAT


I love the green Flow's


----------



## TedEH

I ended up settling on "Jazz III, but thin"


----------



## MFB

Crungy said:


> I love the green Flow's



Yup, green Tortex Flows are my current go-to, don't see myself changing any time soon


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Everything besides a nylon jazz iii is blasphemy


----------



## wheresthefbomb

I've been using 2.5 and 3mm dunlop flows lately. thiccccc


----------



## ShredmasterD

seems its a pic thread now, these feel like they are lubricated. nice smooth edge. this, or the purple standby tortex 1.14. if doing acoustic, the floppiest i can find

love them .


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> I've been using 2.5 and 3mm dunlop flows lately. thiccccc


----------



## Crungy

wheresthefbomb said:


> I've been using 2.5 and 3mm dunlop flows lately. thiccccc


Holy shit I didn't know they made thiccies like that

@ShredmasterD i didn't know they made those any more... I had a few that I played bass with in high school (98-99) and feel like I hadn't seen them since lol


----------



## ShredmasterD

Crungy said:


> Holy shit I didn't know they made thiccies like that
> 
> @ShredmasterD i didn't know they made those any more... I had a few that I played bass with in high school (98-99) and feel like I hadn't seen them since lol


hard to find in stores, but online they are there.

amazon


----------



## BMFan30

ShredmasterD said:


> hard to find in stores, but online they are there.
> 
> amazon


Going to have to pick some up soon then, got me intriuged as I didn't know these came that thick before either.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I wonder....... 

How many hot chocolates are too many hot chocolates in a day 



I've already had one today. Kinda want another. ... But I had 2 yesterday. Are 4 within 24 hours ok? 

I blame Guillermo del Toro's Pinocchio for sending me down this path..... Damn you Pinocchio


----------



## TedEH

It's the holidays - treat yo' self. As long as it's not a habit, you're good.

Although...... a friend the other day decided he'd make some hot cocoa for his holiday party and it was basically just a bunch of baking chocolate and cream melted down and poured into a cup. I think 4 of those in a day would kill me.


----------



## thebeesknees22

TedEH said:


> It's the holidays - treat yo' self. As long as it's not a habit, you're good.
> 
> Although...... a friend the other day decided he'd make some hot cocoa for his holiday party and it was basically just a bunch of baking chocolate and cream melted down and poured into a cup. I think 4 of those in a day would kill me.


ha! gross. that sounds nasty


----------



## KnightBrolaire

found a chip in the very tip of my guild x88's lower horn and I can't remember if it was there when I bought it, or if I did it. either way it's annoying, as the chip goes down to bare wood. Guess I should fill it and then worry about repainting later.


----------



## MFB

thebeesknees22 said:


> I wonder.......
> 
> How many hot chocolates are too many hot chocolates in a day
> 
> 
> 
> I've already had one today. Kinda want another. ... But I had 2 yesterday. Are 4 within 24 hours ok?
> 
> I blame Guillermo del Toro's Pinocchio for sending me down this path..... Damn you Pinocchio



Bruh, there's people out there drinking like 4 cups of COFFEE a day - and those ain't decaf - I think the little bit of sugar in a hot chocolate or two won't kill you. If it will, then I'm living on borrowed time.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> Bruh, there's people out there drinking like 4 cups of COFFEE a day - and those ain't decaf - I think the little bit of sugar in a hot chocolate or two won't kill you. If it will, then I'm living on borrowed time.


oh yeah, that's me on drinking 4 coffees a day right now haha

Although today I did cut back to 3. Yesterday was 4 though on top of tea and hot chocolates.


----------



## TedEH

Wait, is 4 a lot of coffees?


----------



## CanserDYI

I am one week into no caffeine. It is not going well.


----------



## Crungy

Cold turkey?


----------



## thebeesknees22

CanserDYI said:


> I am one week into no caffeine. It is not going well.


Be strong brothah!! You can do it! haha

I went cold turkey last summer. The first week was rough, but after that I was feeling fine again.

I relapsed about a month later though


----------



## CanserDYI

Crungy said:


> Cold turkey?


Besides tea, yes, but who the hell counts tea?


----------



## Seabeast2000

thebeesknees22 said:


> Be strong brothah!! You can do it! haha
> 
> I went cold turkey last summer. The first week was rough, but after that I was feeling fine again.
> 
> I relapsed about a month later though



As your life coach allow me to bill an hour of my time towards your monthly retainer. 

Unless its wrecking your sleep, your day or your blood pressure, caffeine is OK. Its the vehicles for caffeine that can be the problem.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> As your life coach allow me to bill an hour of my time towards your monthly retainer.
> 
> Unless its wrecking your sleep, your day or your blood pressure, caffeine is OK. Its the vehicles for caffeine that can be the problem.


haha, my sleep is good! Usually.

dunno about my blood pressure though. 

I think my job probably does more to wreck my health than my coffees though. Sometimes I like to take a break from the caffeine to just super chill out for a bit.


----------



## bostjan

Fun fact: Tea leaves have more caffeine in them than coffee beans, but brewed coffee typically has more caffeine than brewed tea because typical brewing methods are quite different. But it depends. Some people dump a spoonfull of loose black tea leaves into a cup and then pour hot water on it and drink the chunky concoction. I'd be prone to believe that administers a stronger caffeine dose than a typical brewed cup of coffee. But I feel that most people in North America steep a tea bag for 3 minutes in not-even-scalding water, which leaves most of the caffeine in the tea bag that is discarded.


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> Fun fact: Tea leaves have more caffeine in them than coffee beans, but brewed coffee typically has more caffeine than brewed tea because typical brewing methods are quite different. But it depends. Some people dump a spoonfull of loose black tea leaves into a cup and then pour hot water on it and drink the chunky concoction. I'd be prone to believe that administers a stronger caffeine dose than a typical brewed cup of coffee. But I feel that most people in North America steep a tea bag for 3 minutes in not-even-scalding water, which leaves most of the caffeine in the tea bag that is discarded.


Yeah the way I'm able to have my tea here at work is borderline unacceptable black dust in a bag put into JUST hot enough water to brew. Its tragic.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

My stepmom bought me a sampler of very fancy teas from Azerbaijan, I use a tea ball and pour boiling water over it. Shit will kick you in the teeth.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

CanserDYI said:


> I'm not even sure its actually audible, but I can feel the squeak in my fingers if that makes sense, I absolutely hate it haha.


Oh my God me too. I also hate certain types of like wool sweaters and carpets. Especially if they get caught on my rough skin or nails UGHHHHHHH


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

KnightBrolaire said:


> Everything besides a nylon jazz iii is blasphemy


Nylon jazz 3 XL is perfection 

Nylon is as close as you can get to celluloid and have it not wear out in two strums.


----------



## CanserDYI

Welp something is going around because I feel like absolute death. My entire body feels like I've been working out all week and I didn't even go to the gym this week, I took in groceries this morning and barely could hold the bags. My breathing is super labored and my head feels like death. Please just kill me now.


----------



## MFB

CanserDYI said:


> Welp something is going around because I feel like absolute death. My entire body feels like I've been working out all week and I didn't even go to the gym this week, I took in groceries this morning and barely could hold the bags. My breathing is super labored and my head feels like death. Please just kill me now.



You sound like me the last two times I got sick, one of which - the most recent - turned out to be COVID; the other was believed to be mono, but even if it wasn't, whatever it was also did a number on me and kept me out the gym for roughly a month and some change.


----------



## CanserDYI

MFB said:


> You sound like me the last two times I got sick, one of which - the most recent - turned out to be COVID; the other was believed to be mono, but even if it wasn't, whatever it was also did a number on me and kept me out the gym for roughly a month and some change.


God damn man I never thought about mono and looking it up it's almost symptom for symptom what I'm experiencing. My son got it first then my wife and daughter and finally me, and we are all just laying in bed today broken.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

No one wants to admit they ate a dozen hot pockets in an afternoon, but I did and I'm ashamed of myself.


----------



## Crungy

Add 9 cans of ravioli to that list too


----------



## sleewell

CanserDYI said:


> Welp something is going around because I feel like absolute death. My entire body feels like I've been working out all week and I didn't even go to the gym this week, I took in groceries this morning and barely could hold the bags. My breathing is super labored and my head feels like death. Please just kill me now.




hope you feel better soon. lots of stuff going around that is for sure. my house has been sick for the last couple of months but that sounds like what i had recently. i never call off work but had to that day.


----------



## Furtive Glance

wheresthefbomb said:


> No one wants to admit they ate a dozen hot pockets in an afternoon, but I did and I'm ashamed of myself.



My personal disgusting food record is a 10lb bucket of peanut butter polished off in 12 days. On top of other meals. Just raw dogging it with a spoon. 28,000 calories.


----------



## Seabeast2000

wheresthefbomb said:


> No one wants to admit they ate a dozen hot pockets in an afternoon, but I did and I'm ashamed of myself.


You are going to destroy Alaska tomorrow


----------



## CanserDYI

Furtive Glance said:


> My personal disgusting food record is a 10lb bucket of peanut butter polished off in 12 days. On top of other meals. Just raw dogging it with a spoon. 28,000 calories.


He's more peanut butter than man!

But seriously, that's....Impressive? I mean I'm impressed so yeah, impressive.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Furtive Glance said:


> My personal disgusting food record is a 10lb bucket of peanut butter polished off in 12 days. On top of other meals. Just raw dogging it with a spoon. 28,000 calories.


We talkin Government PB or Skippy?


----------



## Xaios

Current temperature.




That's a big french egg.


----------



## BMFan30

Furtive Glance said:


> My personal disgusting food record is a 10lb bucket of peanut butter polished off in 12 days. On top of other meals. Just raw dogging it with a spoon. 28,000 calories.


Did your ass give birth to a slick tree trunk that wouldn't let up the next day? Because I ate half a regular jar of peanut butter and I could barely squat outta my shitty office chair and walk my donk across my room to deliver my dinner to thine shitter of ass porcelain, man.

I literally thought I would die if I took one more groaning step like Sasquatch as I absolutely UFC'd my Shrek trunk to the indoor outhouse because the bag of drying cement in my stomach just wasn't 'avin' it but I came out Tysonin' like Mike in the end with my ass bruises to prove it, mang.

I mean, bruv, god damn, 10lbs of smooth poundsanuss man... Which part of BBC do I have to contact to watch NASA report on this shit promtly? I would like to see your entire existence prolapse in real time as your 7th G string inhales a whole fuckin' black hole far past your pickups or your danglin' whammy bar, man.

Then, like... wait 3 more minutes to watch the flatulence bomb turn into the crush of an atom larger than the ist krieg of black metal out your begging bellend, my man. I will literally donate to your paypal to watch you eat a 10lbg jarra peanun bunner, motherfauther. I will decide if you have divided by fucking zero round these parts partn'a. If I ain't seen't then ain't nobody else has neither, Bubby.

Guys help me donate to this guys #gofundme cause these simple text messages have got me fucked, I need video proof of this big spoon doggin he talm'bout, dudes.

{If you ate the CRUNGY fucking psychopathic Nutter of Butter & you say THAT is what you sneaked past ICU for a whole week without waking the pig at the front desk chin deep in a boxa donuts and a wind chime made of handcuffs writing all ya melodies, mate. Then, this conversation is fucking over and the deal's off, man. Only serial killers like bits of shits breaking up the serene monks of smooth nuts, my guy.}


----------



## Crungy

Xaios said:


> Current temperature.
> 
> View attachment 118538
> 
> 
> That's a big french egg.


Most wonderful time of the year my ass, that's insane. Be careful out there!


----------



## Crungy

@BMFan30 holy shit, post of the year lmao


----------



## Furtive Glance

Seabeast2000 said:


> We talkin Government PB or Skippy?





BMFan30 said:


> Did your ass give birth to a slick tree trunk that wouldn't let up the next day? Because I ate half a regular jar of peanut butter and I could barely squat outta my shitty office chair and walk my donk across my room to deliver my dinner to thine shitter of ass porcelain, man.
> 
> I literally thought I would die if I took one more groaning step like Sasquatch as I absolutely UFC'd my Shrek trunk to the indoor outhouse because the bag of drying cement in my stomach just wasn't 'avin' it but I came out Tysonin' like Mike in the end with my ass bruises to prove it, mang.
> 
> I mean, bruv, god damn, 10lbs of smooth poundsanuss man... Which part of BBC do I have to contact to watch NASA report on this shit promtly? I would like to see your entire existence prolapse in real time as your 7th G string inhales a whole fuckin' black hole far past your pickups or your danglin' whammy bar, man.
> 
> Then, like... wait 3 more minutes to watch the flatulence bomb turn into the crush of an atom larger than the ist krieg of black metal out your begging bellend, my man. I will literally donate to your paypal to watch you eat a 10lbg jarra peanun bunner, motherfauther. I will decide if you have divided by fucking zero round these parts partn'a. If I ain't seen't then ain't nobody else has neither, Bubby.
> 
> Guys help me donate to this guys #gofundme cause these simple text messages have got me fucked, I need video proof of this big spoon doggin he talm'bout, dudes.
> 
> {If you ate the CRUNGY fucking psychopathic Nutter of Butter & you say THAT is what you sneaked past ICU for a whole week without waking the pig at the front desk chin deep in a boxa donuts and a wind chime made of handcuffs writing all ya melodies, mate. Then, this conversation is fucking over and the deal's off, man. Only serial killers like bits of shits breaking up the serene monks of smooth nuts, my guy.}



It was just smooth natural peanut butter. Not any particular brand name.

I honestly didn’t notice any adverse effects for that two week span. I consider it my super power now. Maybe because I still had normal meals throughout the day. But no, I ain’t ever doing it again. Ha.


----------



## TedEH

Not-so-hot-take: Xmas sucks. The pressure to buy people stuff they don't want or need is awful. Of course, you can just "choose not to", but then you're stuck feeling like you're being judged for it. And as soon as someone gets _you_ something, there's an obligation to return the favour.

"Would you rather nobody gave you anything?"
YES. Aboslutely yes.


----------



## jaxadam

TedEH said:


> Not-so-hot-take: Xmas sucks. The pressure to buy people stuff they don't want or need is awful. Of course, you can just "choose not to", but then you're stuck feeling like you're being judged for it. And as soon as someone gets _you_ something, there's an obligation to return the favour.
> 
> "Would you rather nobody gave you anything?"
> YES. Aboslutely yes.



Don't think of it as the gift, think of it as the thoughtfulness. I think that's the hardest but most important part. Someone like to cook? Get them a neat gadget (egg slicer that can also be used for strawberries, etc.) I think people feel important and like they belong when they know you're thinking about them when they're not around.


----------



## TedEH

I mean, that's the easy answer, but in implementation it's never that straitforward. 

Example: In my experience, the more thoughtful attempts at gift giving have blown up on me. "How dare you get me [a thing that I need] - you've taken my agency to solve it on my own". Or "wow, that's a [thing I've been talking about for a while] but not the one I would have bought for myself."

Or petty squables and unspoken comparisons about the relative values of gifts.

On paper, gift giving is "nice", but in practice it feels like the most judge-y time of year. I can respect the idea of using it as an excuse to spoil your kids (even if there's holes to be poked in that too), but for adults its a needless stressor.


----------



## jaxadam

TedEH said:


> I mean, that's the easy answer, but in implementation it's never that straitforward.
> 
> Example: In my experience, the more thoughtful attempts at gift giving have blown up on me. "How dare you get me [a thing that I need] - you've taken my agency to solve it on my own". Or "wow, that's a [thing I've been talking about for a while] but not the one I would have bought for myself."
> 
> Or petty squables and unspoken comparisons about the relative values of gifts.
> 
> On paper, gift giving is "nice", but in practice it feels like the most judge-y time of year. I can respect the idea of using it as an excuse to spoil your kids (even if there's holes to be poked in that too), but for adults its a needless stressor.



That's why I just gather everyone and sit them down and say "Look, my presence are you presents".


----------



## bostjan

TedEH said:


> I mean, that's the easy answer, but in implementation it's never that straitforward.
> 
> Example: In my experience, the more thoughtful attempts at gift giving have blown up on me. "How dare you get me [a thing that I need] - you've taken my agency to solve it on my own". Or "wow, that's a [thing I've been talking about for a while] but not the one I would have bought for myself."
> 
> Or petty squables and unspoken comparisons about the relative values of gifts.
> 
> On paper, gift giving is "nice", but in practice it feels like the most judge-y time of year. I can respect the idea of using it as an excuse to spoil your kids (even if there's holes to be poked in that too), but for adults its a needless stressor.


Christmas is great for kids. It's awful for adults. But, honestly, the rest of the year is pretty bad for kids. I'll just send people cards - it says "Hey, I know it's Christmas, but I'm too cheap/broke to buy you a gift certificate that you'll lose in a drawer until it expires, here's a three dollar card with a 60 cent stamp on it."


----------



## jaxadam

This just showed up.







Whatever you do, don't get them uh... like uh, 15 lbs of salmon. I guess some friends of mine will be getting some salmon, and I'll be blowing up the dinner thread here.


----------



## LordCashew

jaxadam said:


> This just showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you do, don't get them uh... like uh, 15 lbs of salmon. I guess some friends of mine will be getting some salmon, and I'll be blowing up the dinner thread here.


Lol, I would unironically love to be sent 15 lb of salmon...


----------



## jaxadam

LordCashew said:


> Lol, I would unironically love to be sent 15 lb of salmon...



How about 7.5?


----------



## Andromalia

I'm now an employee again, after a few years of freelancing. Hopefully I can make it to retirement, this time. 15 years left.


----------



## Xaios

bostjan said:


> but I'm too cheap/broke to buy you a gift certificate that you'll lose in a drawer until it expires


Do gift certificates still expire in the US? Here in Canada, it's law that, unless they're provided gratis such as for promotional purposes (and they must be noted as such), gift certificates can't expire.

...which reminds me that I've got a $250 gift certificate for the local Yamaha dealership just sitting in my glovebox that _was_ provided gratis (won it in a disc golf tournament). I should really go there today and spend it.


----------



## Xaios

UPDATE on the temperature _and_ gift card situation: bought some heated gloves.


----------



## tedtan

And here I thought we were getting a serious cold front at 17F/-8C. 

It’ll still be cold here by SE Texas standards, but nothing like what you guys further north are experiencing.


----------



## bostjan

The worst part of winter, for me, is not when the lows are low, but when the highs are low. From the look of that screenshot, wherever @Xiaos is is 10x worse than it gets here. We typically have 1-2 weeks in January or sometimes into the first week of February, when the highs will be in the negative teens (Fahrenheit, sometimes negative twenties, but that'd be a particularly terrible winter), but never that bad and never in December.


----------



## Crungy

I found some screen shots from January 29th into the 30th of 2019. That was some bullshit. I don't recall what the actual temperature was unfortunately, just grabbed those screenshots because that was insane.

I couldn't start any of the cars and I think one of my tires went flat along with the parking brake seizing up. Thankfully the house was warm and everyone was safe those couple days!


----------



## bostjan

Crungy said:


> I found some screen shots from January 29th into the 30th of 2019. That was some bullshit. I don't recall what the actual temperature was unfortunately, just grabbed those screenshots because that was insane.
> 
> I couldn't start any of the cars and I think one of my tires went flat along with the parking brake seizing up. Thankfully the house was warm and everyone was safe those couple days!
> View attachment 118615
> View attachment 118616
> 
> View attachment 118617


The bottom of the screenshot suggests that you are living on Mars. Everyone knows most places that start with "M" are uninhabitable - for example: Mars, Manitoba, Montana, Minnesota, Murmansk (too cold).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> The bottom of the screenshot suggests that you are living on Mars. Everyone knows most places that start with "M" are uninhabitable - for example: Mars, Manitoba, Montana, Minnesota, Murmansk (too cold).


I mean they used to call Minnesota the "American Siberia" back in the day. 

I remember a few winters ago where it was consistently colder than it was in Antarctica for a few weeks.


----------



## Xaios

bostjan said:


> The worst part of winter, for me, is not when the lows are low, but when the highs are low. From the look of that screenshot, wherever @Xiaos is is 10x worse than it gets here. We typically have 1-2 weeks in January or sometimes into the first week of February, when the highs will be in the negative teens (Fahrenheit, sometimes negative twenties, but that'd be a particularly terrible winter), but never that bad and never in December.


The best part was that the highs were, as expected, wildly optimistic. The forecast kept saying "no bro, it'll get warmer in the next hour, just wait!" Never happened. It finally warmed up to a balmy -32C this morning. The windchill yesterday got down to -50C, or -58F, although I suppose I shouldn't complain, as that same wind eventually brought the (technically) warmer air that we're experiencing today.


----------



## jaxadam

It is absolutely fucking brutal here.


----------



## mastapimp

jaxadam said:


> It is absolutely fucking brutal here.


Yeah, this week is rough in FL. I had to put on a jacket for the first time this year


----------



## jaxadam

mastapimp said:


> Yeah, this week is rough in FL. I had to put on a jacket for the first time this year



These people will never understand our plight... I mean 20 degrees in Jacksonville might as well be Absolute zero.


----------



## Xaios

jaxadam said:


> It is absolutely fucking brutal here.


Didn't even know it was possible for anywhere in Florida to get that cold.

I guess Hell _does_ occasionally freeze over.


----------



## bostjan

Xaios said:


> Didn't even know it was possible for anywhere in Florida to get that cold.
> 
> I guess Hell _does_ occasionally freeze over.






Where you are is literally colder than hell.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

CanserDYI said:


> God damn man I never thought about mono and looking it up it's almost symptom for symptom what I'm experiencing. My son got it first then my wife and daughter and finally me, and we are all just laying in bed today broken.


Did you take a covid test? Anecdotally it seems to be really making the rounds lately.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I have SEEN MY OWN BREATH twice so far this winter. 
There will be so many bodies come spring thaw.


----------



## CanserDYI

Seabeast2000 said:


> I have SEEN MY OWN BREATH twice so far this winter.
> There will be so many bodies come spring thaw.


? Elaborate?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Seabeast2000 said:


> I have SEEN MY OWN BREATH twice so far this winter.
> There will be so many bodies come spring thaw.


That doesn't... Always happen? 

We start seeing our breath outside in like early fall here. I think it has to be humid out tho.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LiveOVErdrive said:


> That doesn't... Always happen?
> 
> We start seeing our breath outside in like early fall here. I think it has to be humid out tho.


nah, just has to be cold enough ambient temp to cause condensation of your breath. Which for most of MN is like mid October through april lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

LiveOVErdrive said:


> That doesn't... Always happen?
> 
> We start seeing our breath outside in like early fall here. I think it has to be humid out tho.


I'm not in a cold swath of the country but grew up in one.


----------



## thebeesknees22

I'm about 4 months or so I think into growing a kratos beard

Progress is going alright! But damn if I'm not getting a ton of gray. It's like half red, with a little blonde and brown, and lot of gray on my chin. It's like having red mutton chops and a gray chin. 

gray...grey... greah. ... grre-eh


----------



## MFB

thebeesknees22 said:


> I'm about 4 months or so I think into growing a kratos beard
> 
> Progress is going alright! But damn if I'm not getting a ton of gray. It's like half red, with a little blonde and brown, and lot of gray on my chin. It's like having red mutton chops and a gray chin.
> 
> gray...grey... greah. ... grre-eh



I think I'm like, 2 months in without shaving it down to the normal 3/8" or so that I keep in the other seasons; the only downside is I've slowly been running out of beard wash and I truly don't want to go to the store for anything, but I'm breaking as of tomorrow.

I've definitely got some salt and pepper going on whether I like to admit it or not, but I'm fine with it at this point, makes me look distinguished. I think mines probably at like, 2" long if I were to take a hair and stretch it out, long enough that I can see it in my shadow now when it's fully cleaned and properly combed out.


----------



## thebeesknees22

MFB said:


> I think I'm like, 2 months in without shaving it down to the normal 3/8" or so that I keep in the other seasons; the only downside is I've slowly been running out of beard wash and I truly don't want to go to the store for anything, but I'm breaking as of tomorrow.
> 
> I've definitely got some salt and pepper going on whether I like to admit it or not, but I'm fine with it at this point, makes me look distinguished. I think mines probably at like, 2" long if I were to take a hair and stretch it out, long enough that I can see it in my shadow now when it's fully cleaned and properly combed out.


I've never tried beard wash. Maybe I should pick some up  . I usually never kept it really long for long enough to bother before


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

This is almost on-topic but still not worth its own thread:

After over a year I finally fixed the wiring on my Used Ibanez (pre)Prestige and can finally actually hear the Nazgul/Sentient pair I have installed. Man oh man do I like them. The nazgul picks up pinch harmonics almost as good as an emg81! 

Feels good to have my main guitar playable again.


----------



## Crungy

Nice! What was going on that needed fixing?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Crungy said:


> Nice! What was going on that needed fixing?


I had soldered one half of the pickup selector switch off by one lug so it would either play one pickup coil split or nothing at all lol. I opened it up and was like "what was I thinking?) I think I just counted wrong lol. 

Anyway now I can do neck, bridge, or both but coil split (Tele style). Most importantly I can now use the whole bridge pickup. 

I did this, plus re-fretting to stainless, and refinishing, right before I moved to a new house where I had to rebuild my workshop so I didn't have a chance to troubleshoot it until now. Now it's pretty great.


----------



## Crungy

Glad it's back to normal! The finish is super cool.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Crungy said:


> Glad it's back to normal! The finish is super cool.


Thanks! It's black with holographic metal flake and ghost purple over top. Similar to the original "titanium ice" but more sparkly. When it warms up in the spring I'm gonna redo the top coat a bit to try and smooth it out.


----------



## CanserDYI

So I'm watching Harry Potter with my kids, in the first movie when Hagrid breaks down the door of the cabin to give Harry his letter by hand delivery. Vernon Dursley, Harry's Uncle, pulls out a shotgun and points it at Hagrid who just bends it up into the ceiling at which point the gun fires and it goes into the ceiling. I've seen this scene so many times in my life but never thought about it:

Vernon Dursley is the most cold dude out there, he was about to straight up _murder _a guy in front of his kids and wife, like straight up was prepared to blow Hagrids head straight into pieces right in front of two 10 year old kids  Vernon pulled the fuckin trigger, stone cold.


----------



## youngthrasher9

CanserDYI said:


> So I'm watching Harry Potter with my kids, in the first movie when Hagrid breaks down the door of the cabin to give Harry his letter by hand delivery. Vernon Dursley, Harry's Uncle, pulls out a shotgun and points it at Hagrid who just bends it up into the ceiling at which point the gun fires and it goes into the ceiling. I've seen this scene so many times in my life but never thought about it:
> 
> Vernon Dursley is the most cold dude out there, he was about to straight up _murder _a guy in front of his kids and wife, like straight up was prepared to blow Hagrids head straight into pieces right in front of two 10 year old kids  Vernon pulled the fuckin trigger, stone cold.


Vernon is basically the second most evil person in the whole series and number 1 is Delores Umbridge.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I got astonishingly close to giving up guitar, these past few weeks.

I haven’t made any progress playing in about 10/12 years because I only have time and availability to play for like 15 minutes a week, but I love messing with gear. I’m more of a gear head than a guitar player, and I’ve come to the realization that I’m just going to have to be okay with that about myself. 

Gear and playing are a hobby that is near and dear to me, and I don’t think I can give it up even though it would make sense to most.


----------



## DestroyMankind

youngthrasher9 said:


> I got astonishingly close to giving up guitar, these past few weeks.
> 
> I haven’t made any progress playing in about 10/12 years because I only have time and availability to play for like 15 minutes a week, but I love messing with gear. I’m more of a gear head than a guitar player, and I’ve come to the realization that I’m just going to have to be okay with that about myself.
> 
> Gear and playing are a hobby that is near and dear to me, and I don’t think I can give it up even though it would make sense to most.


I can relate. I go through phases of not hardly playing and all I do is play. I've never quit playing, but I've taken breaks. Often it's from an amp or a certain guitar. Really helps to keep things feeling new.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

saw some bullshit on tiktok about forks being illegal in canada and it was dumbfounding how many people believed it. 

if you say something enough and with enough conviction then people will believe it or whatever the quote was


----------



## Crungy

Up next on tiktok


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> saw some bullshit on tiktok about forks being illegal in canada and it was dumbfounding how many people believed it.
> 
> if you say something enough and with enough conviction then people will believe it or whatever the quote was


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Crungy said:


> Up next on tiktok
> 
> 
> View attachment 119278













Total Artificial Heart: Procedure and Outlook


A total artificial heart temporarily replaces a damaged organ in people waiting for a heart transplant.




my.clevelandclinic.org


----------



## bostjan

At a curriculum, I briefly met Dr. Adrian Kantrowitz, the surgeon who performed the world's second heart transplant and who was instrumental, later on, in the development of the TAH. He, as well as a lot of his colleagues, saw a lot of these early attempts as total failures, even though we learned so much that we couldn't have known - but these early tests were people's lives. Ironically, the man who laid essentially all of the groundwork for the TAH ultimately died of heart failure himself.

But even with the technology we have in 2023, the TAH is really only a temporary device. The human body is amazingly antagonistic toward the materials used to make the device and connect it to power, even with immunosuppression.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

bostjan said:


> At a curriculum, I briefly met Dr. Adrian Kantrowitz, the surgeon who performed the world's second heart transplant and who was instrumental, later on, in the development of the TAH. He, as well as a lot of his colleagues, saw a lot of these early attempts as total failures, even though we learned so much that we couldn't have known - but these early tests were people's lives. Ironically, the man who laid essentially all of the groundwork for the TAH ultimately died of heart failure himself.
> 
> But even with the technology we have in 2023, the TAH is really only a temporary device. The human body is amazingly antagonistic toward the materials used to make the device and connect it to power, even with immunosuppression.


TAH is "temporary" but not as temporary as you'd think. There are cases where patients have essentially been on them for a decade without major complications. The body also fights extraordinarily hard against foreign tissue (like a new heart) and the rejection/failure rate is far higher at the 1year mark for real hearts iirc. 

3D printed organs made specifically for the patient will be a gamechanger once they iron out the kinks. I'd bet that transplant procedures will fade to obscurity in the next 10-20 years as 3d printing organs becomes more viable.


----------



## bostjan

KnightBrolaire said:


> TAH is "temporary" but not as temporary as you'd think. There are cases where patients have essentially been on them for a decade without major complications. The body also fights extraordinarily hard against foreign tissue (like a new heart) and the rejection/failure rate is far higher at the 1year mark for real hearts iirc.
> 
> 3D printed organs made specifically for the patient will be a gamechanger once they iron out the kinks. I'd bet that transplant procedures will fade to obscurity in the next 10-20 years as 3d printing organs becomes more viable.


The record is 7 years, but that's not at all typical. The record for heart transplant is 34 years and counting. Median survival with a transplant is 12-13 years, which is longer than the record for an artificial heart.


----------



## Wiltonauer

What’s your favorite version of the Skyrizi song?


----------



## MFB

Man, sometimes shipping absolutely blows me away. I placed my order for an item around noon on Tuesday, and they shipped it out end of day from NC to MA; label says it'll be here end of day TOMORROW, so essentially 48 hrs to travel half the coast, and I'm like, I'll believe it when I see it.

Sure enough, checked it today, it's at the distribution center in MA, so it'll get sorted and put on a truck and most likely be here exactly when it said. I always expect y'know, 4-5 days for something like that, so to see it in HALF that time? I just hope someone wasn't killing themselves to keep it moving.


----------



## narad

Was watching Kyle's run through of this tremoverb that I guess he got from @Deadpool_25 from ... "solid state dot org?? Seven string? some forum or something?" Hey! we're a real place and we matter! Right?


----------



## MFB

narad said:


> Was watching Kyle's run through of this tremoverb that I guess he got from @Deadpool_25 from ... "solid state dot org?? Seven string? some forum or something?" Hey! we're a real place and we matter! Right?



"We're a real place" - correct, we are.
"And we matter!" - debatable, some would say highly even.


----------



## CanserDYI

How annoying would it be to build an OD into my tele? I've got mad space in this cavity and was thinking about picking up a Mini TS9 (fucking sold mine like last year...) and fitting it inside the cavity, and fitting an on off switch to the tone pot hole, thoughts?


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> How annoying would it be to build an OD into my tele? I've got mad space in this cavity and was thinking about picking up a Mini TS9 (fucking sold mine like last year...) and fitting it inside the cavity, and fitting an on off switch to the tone pot hole, thoughts?


Hell yeah!

You keeping any of the controls, or just setting it up and loctiting the posts in place?


----------



## CanserDYI

bostjan said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> You keeping any of the controls, or just setting it up and loctiting the posts in place?


The latter, I'm a set it and forget it guy with OD's/Boosts. My question (i'm not super familiar with electronics principles or really anything electronics related), the mini pedals aren't battery powered. Am i able to just splice on a 9V battery clip to where the power in jack is?


----------



## mastapimp

CanserDYI said:


> The latter, I'm a set it and forget it guy with OD's/Boosts. My question (i'm not super familiar with electronics principles or really anything electronics related), the mini pedals aren't battery powered. Am i able to just splice on a 9V battery clip to where the power in jack is?


You can splice in a battery holder like you said, but you're likely to get around 25 hours of play time on a single battery assuming it's always on. No idea what the standby drain or quiescent current is, so you may be constantly draining the battery even when it's not engaged. You don't really worry about these things when it's designed to operate on an AC adapter.


----------



## bostjan

CanserDYI said:


> The latter, I'm a set it and forget it guy with OD's/Boosts. My question (i'm not super familiar with electronics principles or really anything electronics related), the mini pedals aren't battery powered. Am i able to just splice on a 9V battery clip to where the power in jack is?


Yes, a 9V batter holder attached to the leads will power it, but be very careful not to swap the + and - terminals or it might blow the pedal up. The Ibanez mini TS9 uses 18 mA max current, so you should get 30 hours out of it. The biggest question, though, is how to make sure that the pedal doesn't draw power when the guitar isn't plugged in. If the pedal is always on (like most non-battery pedals) then it might mean you get 30-50 hours of batter life whether you are playing or the guitar is sitting in the case, and that would be annoying, so you'd have to wire up some sort of bypass that cuts the power to it when you don't need it, then 30-50 hours of actual effect use could mean that you push the same 9V battery until the end of its lifespan without draining it.


----------



## CanserDYI

Wait, I must be missing something extremely fundamental here, why would it be running all the time if I unplug the guitar and flip the switch to off? I was planning on wiring up an On Off toggle instead of a stomp switch.


----------



## tedtan

CanserDYI said:


> Wait, I must be missing something extremely fundamental here, why would it be running all the time if I unplug the guitar and flip the switch to off? I was planning on wiring up an On Off toggle instead of a stomp switch.


If you have an on/off switch, it won’t.

If you don’t have an on/off switch, you would need to break the circuit some other way to turn it off, such as the stereo jack EMG pickups use (When you unplug, it disconnects the circuit).


----------



## KnightBrolaire

debating on pulling apart the bridge pickup in my gretsch and slapping a ceramic mag in it (or maybe a neodymium). The stock pickup is cool but I wish it was a bit hotter.


----------

